# Nouveaux MacBook/MacBook Pro et nouvel écran. Réactions



## WebOliver (14 Octobre 2008)

Dans moins de deux heures, la keynote aura démarré. Ce sujet recueillera vos réactions en direct à cet événement.

MacGeneration propose également un suivi en direct. Un salon iChat est également créé à l'occasion, il s'intitule... MacGeneration.

Bonne Keynote.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2008)

Premier enseignement : jamais mise à jour n'aura été précédée d'autant de photos volées. Est-ce un relachement du secret chez Apple ?


----------



## carole04 (14 Octobre 2008)

Apple store fermé ou je réve??????


----------



## cl97 (14 Octobre 2008)

ou encore une stratégie fourbe d'Apple pour entretenir le buzz


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (14 Octobre 2008)

Noooooooonnn je ne serai pas là j'ai cours jusqu'à 20h30!!!


----------



## bossdupad (14 Octobre 2008)

Enfin .


----------



## manix93 (14 Octobre 2008)

Je me casse du boulot pour arriver chez moi à temps et participer avec vous !

C'est vrai que les supposées "fuites" vont bon train avant cette keynote ... mais c'est pas dit que volontaire ou non cette stratégie soit réitérée ... bref, wait and see !


----------



## GrInGoo (14 Octobre 2008)

Arf, j'ai consulté mes comptes je commanderai rien ce soir, aussi tentant que le buzz puisse paraitre.


----------



## nicolasf (14 Octobre 2008)

On sait déjà à peu près tout maintenant, même plus drôle...

Heureusement, les déçus seront toujours aussi nombreux, je suis confiant sur ce point !


----------



## ederntal (14 Octobre 2008)

nico_linux a dit:


> On sait déjà à peu près tout maintenant, même plus drôle...
> 
> Heureusement, les déçus seront toujours aussi nombreux, je suis confiant sur ce point !



Fait chier toute ces rumeurs...
Je préférais quand on ne savais rien et qu'on avait des grosses surprises!
Bon keynote à vous


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Octobre 2008)

Je suis prêt.


----------



## Clafou (14 Octobre 2008)

Me réjouis de voir ce que ça va donner 


Surtout depuis les photos volés du trackpad


----------



## naas (14 Octobre 2008)

and the one more thing ? nobody talk about the one more thing its such a shame.
i wanna've a one more thing ! :casse:  

suivez la photo 





notez sur la photo suivante a 10 mètres sur la droite 





au jeu des qui est qui le gardien est sur les deux photos, la fille en blanc aussi et les deux gArs assis aussi, belle synchro   

et le fameux gardien, si si c'est lui


----------



## jeremyzed (14 Octobre 2008)

bon ba eclatez vous bien, moi je sors prendre un verre je reviens a la fin de la keynote ^^ 

J'espere que y aura des nouvelles qu'on ignore encore !


----------



## naas (14 Octobre 2008)

jeremyzed a dit:


> bon ba eclatez vous bien, moi je sors prendre un verre je reviens a la fin de la keynote ^^
> 
> J'espere que y aura des nouvelles qu'on ignore encore !



vi les tiennes


----------



## jefrey (14 Octobre 2008)

Archi déçu si cet éventuel nouveau MBP est confirmé ce soir


----------



## qqq (14 Octobre 2008)

ah oui tu vas etre decu certainement


----------



## mocmoc (14 Octobre 2008)

naas a dit:


> and the one more thing ? nobody talk about the one more thing its such a shame.
> i wanna've a one more thing ! :casse:
> 
> suivez la photo
> ...



Oula...
Mais c'est pas une giant keynote ? C'est un ch'ti truck dans la petite salle comme au printemps avec l'iPhone ? :mouais:


----------



## xao85 (14 Octobre 2008)

Bon je sui fin prêt, la bière est au frais!


----------



## naas (14 Octobre 2008)

mocmoc ne soit pas pessimiste, la taille ne fait rien, c'est la manière dont en s'en sert qui est importante.
et steve sait très bien s'en servir, de la salle


----------



## pv_bain (14 Octobre 2008)

moi je veux voir du blu ray, du hdmi, du hdcp et du mac mini ! 

vu l'affiche du keynote... c'est bien parti 

a+


----------



## Jarod03 (14 Octobre 2008)

y'a pas moyen de suivre ce special event en direct sur internet, je veux dire, en vidéo pas en live ecrit ?


----------



## aphro_fg (14 Octobre 2008)

AH !! J'ai besoin de vous, quelqu'un peut me dire  quel feed je peux choper pour suivre la keynote sur mon mobile c'est super urgent je dois retourner bosser jusqu'á 10h :s


----------



## naas (14 Octobre 2008)

http://www.iphone.macg.co
http://www.scribblelive.com/Event/Special_Event_Apple_Lets_Rock#TopPagination


----------



## ithom (14 Octobre 2008)

J'ai mis la CB au Frais. Et je la sortirais en milleiu de keynot histoire de pas lui un faire un choc thermique car elle risque de chauffer


----------



## Orphanis (14 Octobre 2008)

J'espère de ne pas voir du Blu-Ray, mon IMac vient d'arriver


----------



## metabaron (14 Octobre 2008)

C'est bizarre on dirait que l'heure des message du forum déconne, je lis les dernier à 16h32 par ex...


----------



## xao85 (14 Octobre 2008)

Y a du monde macG commence à chauffer, c'est normal!


----------



## metabaron (14 Octobre 2008)

je pense que le clou du keynote sera l'affaire du trackpad... je sens le buzz


----------



## Raul10 (14 Octobre 2008)

Bon j'espère que la rumeur de ce matin qui annonçait que les nouveaux MacBook Pro seraient uniquement disponible en brillant est fausse...

Sinon, je suis impatient de voir ces nouveaux modèles.


----------



## Grug (14 Octobre 2008)

C'est cool, y'a des réactions avant même qu'il y ait quelque chose sur quoi réagir


----------



## metabaron (14 Octobre 2008)

Moi aussi, c'est inutilisable le glossy dès qu'on a de la lumière du jour.
Par contre j'aime pas la bande noire autour de l'écran


----------



## Raul10 (14 Octobre 2008)

metabaron a dit:


> je pense que le clou du keynote sera l'affaire du trackpad... je sens le buzz



C'est clair, tout le monde critique ce choix de la part d'Apple (si c'est photo n'est pas un fake bien sur).
Mais regardez l'Iphone par exemple, cela à beau être un simple appareil avec un écran tactile comme il en existe depuis des années, il n'a rien à voir avec la concurrence. C'est un autre monde.

Alors, je pense que l'on ne devrait pas critiquer ce choix avant d'avoir pu le tester.


----------



## Fabien_smv (14 Octobre 2008)

Plus que quelques minutes !!!

Malgré les rumeurs et photos volées, je suis quand même impatient de savoir si tout ça est vrai.


----------



## metabaron (14 Octobre 2008)

qui c'est phill schiller ?


----------



## pv_bain (14 Octobre 2008)

sur que c'etait une grosse feinte d'apple, on va pas avoir de portable, mais des nouveaux cinemadisplays, une TV apple, une voiture (SMART APPLE), et des mac de bureaux...


----------



## iwok (14 Octobre 2008)

Pensez vous qu' ils vont parler aussi des imac ou juste des portables ?

Je serais curieux de savoir quand une nouvelle serie risque de sortir.


----------



## xao85 (14 Octobre 2008)

Moi j'attends de voir, les rumeurs sont parfois vrais... mais je critiquerai quand on sera sur... ou je fantasmerai! :rateau:


----------



## aCLR (14 Octobre 2008)

Grug a dit:


> C'est cool, y'a des réactions avant même qu'il y ait quelque chose sur quoi réagir



Quel rabat-joie celui-là


----------



## Macuserman (14 Octobre 2008)

jefrey a dit:


> Archi déçu si cet éventuel nouveau MBP est confirmé ce soir



Comment dire...vous étiez tous prévenus! 
Plus ou moins précisemment!

Vous avez vu l'affluence ce soir!? 126 invités sur le post...

Quand à Jarod, bah tu as:
http://keynote1.mac4ever.com/

http://keynote.macg.co/


----------



## Snart (14 Octobre 2008)

Pourvu que tout soit nullissime, les temps s'annoncent durs, il faut que j'épargne!! :rateau:


----------



## Tonio the best (14 Octobre 2008)

Ahhhh j'adore ce topic ! Généralement annonceur de bonnes nouvelles ! Et surtout le seul où le flood est toléré =D !!!!!


----------



## pv_bain (14 Octobre 2008)

dites donc, j'ai acheté un portable en mai, et celui ci est touché par le probleme des cartes nvidia, vous croyez que si je leurs redonne, ils vont m'en donner un tout neuf présenté ce soir ?

ok je sors...


----------



## metabaron (14 Octobre 2008)

Vas y Steeve, fais nous réver...


----------



## ivan2708 (14 Octobre 2008)

une nouvelle mighty mouse please


----------



## pek (14 Octobre 2008)

Dommage pas de sous actuellement, donc je suivrai la keynote de loin....

Et puis enlever le firewire sur les macbook (si c'est confirmé), c'est pas tres sport steve!

Mais un petit 12 pouces serait le bienvenue tout de meme


----------



## lmml (14 Octobre 2008)

15 minutes :hein:


----------



## manix93 (14 Octobre 2008)

Sa y est, je suis rentré et à mon mac ! 

Ne soyez pas défaitiste type: "on sait tout d'avance, c'est pas drole" connaissant apple, il va y avoir des surprises .. peut être pas spécialement bonnes ...:rateau: mais on va être surpris !


----------



## Nanaki (14 Octobre 2008)

metabaron a dit:


> qui c'est phill schiller ?





Phil Schiller est le vice-président marketing d'Apple, responsable des programmes de commercialisation ainsi que de la vente des produits de la compagnie.


(wikipédia est notre amie)


----------



## Macuserman (14 Octobre 2008)

Aller les gars, chaud chaud chaud!! 

Ce soir, c'est la fête, champagne.

Je pense:
*New MacBook
*New MacBook Pro
*iBrick de sortie !?
*Nouveaux Appl Cinema Display...


----------



## Hello_Kitty (14 Octobre 2008)

les keynote ne sont jamais dispo en live, streaming ?

désolé, je débarque ...


----------



## philus (14 Octobre 2008)

Moi, j'aimerais bien un 'one more thing' avec un serveur 'home'...


----------



## Jarod03 (14 Octobre 2008)

ce sont que des retranscriptions écrites tes liens macuserman, ya pas de vidéo en direct ?


----------



## Umbre (14 Octobre 2008)

Pas de portables à moins de 1000 euros ? Je vais pas acheter finally voyez vous. Mon vieux MB suffira bien pour prendre mes cours et en plus il claque toujours autant dans l'amphi quand tous les autres sortent leurs MB's blancs !
Ah zut, la keynote n'a pas encore débuté ... Bon on va attendre et Self shute my mouse.


----------



## Sammos (14 Octobre 2008)

Le plus dur, va être de faire tenir la CB 
Car j'ai acheté un MB en Juin


----------



## ithom (14 Octobre 2008)

Première fois que je suis une keynote en pouvant acheter un produit ... Les première fois on ne sais pas ce que l'on fait c'est excitant mais sa fini toujours trop vite ...


----------



## joeystick (14 Octobre 2008)

Moi Je veux un bon macbook pro  !  En plus, c'est pas moi qui paie mdr


----------



## lmml (14 Octobre 2008)

17"  3.0   500giga 7200 tours  8giga de ram  port  et c'est vendu


----------



## BoloG (14 Octobre 2008)

Quelqu'un à un lien pour voir la conf en video streaming par hasard ?


----------



## MPH (14 Octobre 2008)

Enfin !!!J'ai revendu mon MBA et mon iMac 24'' en prévention de cette event !!! Allez Steeve !!! Show time


----------



## vr84160 (14 Octobre 2008)

J'ai suivi les conseils de MacG : le compte en banque est prêt, le repas attendra (Apple me nourrira ce soir ) et ma carte bleu est a cote du clavier, prete a fondre pour un MacBook


----------



## bedrock07 (14 Octobre 2008)

xao85 a dit:


> Bon je sui fin prêt, la bière est au frais!


 
Santé alors ! Je viens de m'en ouvrir une (que j vais déguster avec modération) pour fêter les belles surprises qui vont etre annoncées par Steve.

Tiens à votre avis, quel journal papier acheter demain pour avoir l'article le plus complet sur les produits annoncés ce soir?


----------



## Gauthier (14 Octobre 2008)

Un lien pour suivre la keynote en direct ?


----------



## xao85 (14 Octobre 2008)

Arretezde dire que vous allez faire des folies, je risque d'en faire une avec l'excitation!


----------



## iota (14 Octobre 2008)

Vivement les nouveaux iPod !
Pour ce soir, je croise les doigts... 



@+
iota


----------



## joeystick (14 Octobre 2008)

C'est vraiment chaud bouillant mdr, j'ai la pression !


----------



## Tonio the best (14 Octobre 2008)

On fait un jeu pour faire passer le temps ?


----------



## §mat§ (14 Octobre 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Aller les gars, chaud chaud chaud!!
> 
> Ce soir, c'est la fête, champagne.
> 
> ...



That's it!

Macuserman, commentaires et conseils à propos des MBP sur le fil "Avis sur les..." également, OK?


----------



## vr84160 (14 Octobre 2008)

BoloG a dit:


> Quelqu'un à un lien pour voir la conf en vidéo streaming par hasard ?



Malheureusement il n'y a jamais (a ma connaissance) de live vidéo, mais des la fin de la Keynote tu pourra trouver la vidéo complété sur le site d'Apple.


----------



## Amalcrex (14 Octobre 2008)

C'est vrai ça
Ça pourrait être vachement mieux que des refresh ... :mouais:


----------



## lifenight (14 Octobre 2008)

Aller, une new mighty mouse multitouch pour mon bel iMac


----------



## iwok (14 Octobre 2008)

Moi j' attend de savoir si de nouveau imac sont prevu avant la fin de l'année pour switcher.
Je voudrais pas en acheter un demain et que dans moins de deux mois un nouveau modele sorte...


----------



## Snart (14 Octobre 2008)

xao85 a dit:


> MArretezde dire que vous allez faire des folies, je risque d'en faire une avec l'excitation!



MDR c'est ce que j'étais en train de me dire! Ne pas se laisser influencer


----------



## metabaron (14 Octobre 2008)

je comprend pas le coup du mini DVI, j'en ai marre des adaptateurs.


----------



## Nanaki (14 Octobre 2008)

vr84160 a dit:


> Malheureusement il n'y a jamais (a ma connaissance) de live vidéo, mais des la fin de la Keynote tu pourra trouver la vidéo complété sur le site d'Apple.






Ou pas.... en général il faut attendre quelques heures. (demain matin, donc?)


----------



## ithom (14 Octobre 2008)

bedrock07 a dit:


> Santé alors ! Je viens de m'en ouvrir une (que j vais déguster avec modération) pour fêter les belles surprises qui vont etre annoncées par Steve.
> 
> Tiens à votre avis, quel journal papier acheter demain pour avoir l'article le plus complet sur les produits annoncés ce soir?


 En général les mags apple 'est tout les mois donc demain sa va être chaud mais a mon avis sur interne tu trouvera ton bonheur, qui a dit Macgé ???


----------



## xao85 (14 Octobre 2008)

Snart a dit:


> MDR c'est ce que j'étais en train de me dire! Ne pas se laisser influencer



En plsu j'ai pas fait mes comptes depuis .... heu .... longtemps! :rateau:


----------



## Nanaki (14 Octobre 2008)

plus que 8 minutes....


----------



## Clafou (14 Octobre 2008)

*12:49 pm*: There's a product on stage covered in a black cloth, which could be the new $899 Apple LED display we broke word of last night.



De AppleInsider.


----------



## metabaron (14 Octobre 2008)

merde ça déconne la keynote en direct


----------



## iRCO (14 Octobre 2008)

Moi la CB ne bouge pas tant que S JOBS ne la convainc de sortir de sa planque.

Aller bon keynote pour toutes et tous

Je suis avec vous


----------



## Macuserman (14 Octobre 2008)

http://keynote.macg.co/

Voili pour la keynote...


----------



## Amalcrex (14 Octobre 2008)

Plus que 5 petites minutes


----------



## Tonio the best (14 Octobre 2008)

J'aimerais bien iLife '09 avec surtout des correctifs pour iWeb... Cet outils mérite d'être poussé !
Par exemple, pourquoi doit-il toujours tout exporter au lieu de n'exporter que les dossiers modifiés ?! C'est vrai ça 'cré non de Dieu !


----------



## Lucier_lenlen (14 Octobre 2008)

C'est vrai, beaucoup sont sinistre.

Pas beau, moche, pas assez, pq brillant ?

On achète pas une mac QUE pour le design c'est un premier point. De Deux le design rapelle la nouvelle génération d'Imac alu et moi je suis encore sous le charme de mon 24pouce qui vas bientot fêter ses 1 ans.   Alors pourquoi critiquer une formule approuver par les utilisateur.

"Bouhouuhouu l'écran y brille :'(" Mais arrêté, moi je n'ai jamais eu aussi bel écran que celui de mon 24 pouce avec sa dalle de verre. "ca réfléchit" tout ca, tout ca... Je suis graphiste et savoir placer convenablement sa machine est une nécssité depuis l'éxistence des écran (déja tous oublier les tube cathodique). Alors bien sur pas évident de surfer au millieux du parc, en même temp qu'elle idée d'aller au parc pour surfer. 

SEUL GROS RISQUE, si les portable présente (ce qui me parait impossible) une dalle de verre Quid de la tache d'humidité comme sur Imac alu.

De toute facon personne ne sera combler.

Pour ma part le SEUL GROS PROBLème des annonces ce sera si il n'y as pas de baisse de prix, qui pour 54% des surfer macG reste le gros point faible des mac.

Sur ce, l'heure approche...


Faite moi plaisir arrêter de raler et encore plus sur n'importe quoi style "y as pas de blue ray!" j'utilise plus de DVD depuis près de 2 ans. Les disque dur externe sont pour moi bien plus pratique et c pas un blue Ray qui changera la donne.


ALLEZ OPTIMISME, La révolution commence.

ps; si vraiment c l'horreur je ferait mon méa culpa. Mais je parie que tout les commentaire a deux france auront disparu demain et surtout MAC SERA TOUJOURS MEILLEUR QUE PC !!! (enfin pour les 5 prochaine années au moin)


----------



## Gauthier (14 Octobre 2008)

Ah, j'ai trouvé ceci qui visiblement retransmettra les nouvelles au fur et à mesure :
http://keynote.macg.co/ 
(Edit : Et ceci donc -> http://keynote.macg.co/ )

En tout cas j'attends avec impatience les articles de Macgen sur le sujet


----------



## ketzal (14 Octobre 2008)

ça se passe comment pour relayer les infos ??, y'a quelqu'un dans la salle ????


----------



## aCLR (14 Octobre 2008)

Tonio the best a dit:


> Ahhhh j'adore ce topic ! Généralement annonceur de bonnes nouvelles ! Et surtout le seul où le flood est toléré =D !!!!!



Et tu t'en donnes à cur joie 



> Date d'inscription: 01/11/05
> Messages: 119


----------



## Br3iZh (14 Octobre 2008)

Personnellement j'espère juste que le premier modèle de la gamme Macbook sera en alu et ne dépassera pas le prix de l'actuel. Sinon jme pend ! Leu rumeur selon laquelle le premier prix MB Alu serait a 1299$ me fait très peur =(


----------



## GrInGoo (14 Octobre 2008)

Ah mais c'est le grand jour, macuserman va enfin switcher  
ca mérite une keynote  !!!


----------



## Clafou (14 Octobre 2008)

Whaaaa O_O )


----------



## lmml (14 Octobre 2008)

c'est parti !!!!!!!!!


----------



## lifenight (14 Octobre 2008)

Gauthier a dit:


> Ah, j'ai trouvé ceci qui visiblement retransmettra les nouvelles au fur et à mesure :
> http://keynote2.mac4ever.com/
> 
> En tout cas j'attends avec impatience les articles de Macgen sur le sujet



MacGé aussi !

http://keynote.macg.co/


----------



## Macuserman (14 Octobre 2008)

Jarod03 a dit:


> ce sont que des retranscriptions écrites tes liens macuserman, ya pas de vidéo en direct ?


Non, il faudra attendre demain pour qu'Apple la propose en podcast et sur son site! 

Mais dans celles-ci, il y a des photos...


----------



## Lucier_lenlen (14 Octobre 2008)

http://keynote.macg.co/

Flux en live


----------



## Djeby (14 Octobre 2008)

Sparti!

Par contre je vois pas le flux, ni le salon :/


----------



## kryss (14 Octobre 2008)

ah la la... qu'est ce que je tiens plus en place ! ça va commencer... quelques minutes !


----------



## xao85 (14 Octobre 2008)

On voit ives devant!


----------



## Jarod03 (14 Octobre 2008)

c'est déja mieux que rien !


----------



## iRCO (14 Octobre 2008)

ALLEZ TOP DEPARD S. JOBS


----------



## Tonio the best (14 Octobre 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Et tu t'en donnes à cur joie



Tant qu'à faire ! Mais la dernière fois j'avais aussi donné une review d'iTunes '08 et du soft 2.1 pour iPod ;-)
Donc flood et messages constructifs ;-) faut mélanger les deux !


----------



## manix93 (14 Octobre 2008)

Oubliez pas le "cmd" + R pour actualiser vos pages 

ps...euhhhh pour les pcIstes désolé je ne me souviens plus de la commande:rateau:


----------



## pek (14 Octobre 2008)

Arrrrrrrr

J'ai plus de caouettes!

A quand l'Iservice @ home pour les keynotes?


----------



## Macuserman (14 Octobre 2008)

Allez...Let's Rock...

Et le "spotlight" a intérêt a bien éclairer! 

Merci Gringoo, pour la peine, des discos!


----------



## xao85 (14 Octobre 2008)

F5 enfin si ya des PCistes!


----------



## manix93 (14 Octobre 2008)

xao85 a dit:


> F5 enfin si ya des PCistes!


 merci pour le complément


----------



## Macuserman (14 Octobre 2008)

Jobs sur la scène, il est toujours pas mort...quelle forme!


----------



## Clafou (14 Octobre 2008)

Toujours le même


----------



## iwok (14 Octobre 2008)

Ba ya deja moi en pciste ki atend de voir ce qu' il va ce dire pour switcher


----------



## Tonio the best (14 Octobre 2008)

xao85 a dit:


> F5 enfin si ya des PCistes!



Y en a plein mais ils osent pas le dire !


----------



## DarkDestiny (14 Octobre 2008)

*Server is too busy*


----------



## droyze (14 Octobre 2008)

Liveblog de Macgeneration -------> Saturé


----------



## ketzal (14 Octobre 2008)

y'a un truc a faire car moi j'ai page blanche sur :http://keynote.macg.co/ ????

désolé ....


----------



## Katana29 (14 Octobre 2008)

F5 pour les PCistes qui veulent actualiser leur page! (à ne pas faire sur le lien keynote! J'ai perdu ma place...:rateau


----------



## Icarus (14 Octobre 2008)

Sur la photo on dirait Bernard Laporte


----------



## Tonio the best (14 Octobre 2008)

Comme d'hab, rho, macgé, vous assurez pas ! 
Pour ceux qui veulent un flux fonctionnel, http://keynote2.mac4ever.com/
;-)


----------



## Drew84 (14 Octobre 2008)

http://icupertino.fr/?p=166#more-166
http://www.macplus.net/
http://keynote2.mac4ever.com/


----------



## droyze (14 Octobre 2008)

Steve Jobs, Dessine moi un MacBook


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2008)

C'est encore MaQueue Pendouille qui va remporter le duel des serveurs de news mac les plus résistants ?


----------



## Macuserman (14 Octobre 2008)

2.5 millions de Mac vendus...ils ont la forme!


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> 2.5 millions de Mac vendus...ils ont la forme!



La marmotte a eu du travail !


----------



## ï£¿alexisï£¿ (14 Octobre 2008)

- 19h03 : Steve monte sur scène en s'exclamant : "On a des portables excitants aujourd'hui". Le ton est donné. 
Zone-numérique.com


----------



## GrInGoo (14 Octobre 2008)

Sinon il y a :

http://live.gizmodo.com/
http://www.engadget.com/2008/10/14/live-from-apples-spotlight-turns-to-notebooks-event/
http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/pos...a-coverage-of-apples-2008-notebook-event.html
http://www.macworld.com/article/136009/2008/10/liveupdate.html?lsrc=top_1?lsrc=top_1


----------



## Macuserman (14 Octobre 2008)

Steve n'aime vraiment pas Windows....

ça lui donne des frissons...


----------



## ticus (14 Octobre 2008)

http://www.engadget.com/2008/10/14/live-from-apples-spotlight-turns-to-notebooks-event/


----------



## ï£¿alexisï£¿ (14 Octobre 2008)

- 19h04 : Dès le début, la parole est donnée à Tim Cook. Serait-ce le signe d'une passation de pouvoir prochaine ?


----------



## manix93 (14 Octobre 2008)

hmmmmm sa sent bon !!


----------



## pv_bain (14 Octobre 2008)

19:04
Et meilleurs ordinateurs rime avec meilleurs logiciels, Leopard, iLife etc. Il y a également de bien meilleures compatibilités. 

A la mention de Windows via Boot Camp ou Parallels Steve dit "entendre parler de Windows sur un Mac me donne des frissons" *rires*


----------



## ï£¿alexisï£¿ (14 Octobre 2008)

19h05 : Tim Cook fait le bilan : 2,5 millions de Mac écoulés lors du dernier trimestre. Il souligne qu'iLife et Mac OS X Leopard sont en partie résponsable de ce succès.


----------



## Amalcrex (14 Octobre 2008)

La keynote sur macgé c'est mort ou c'est moi qui rêve ?


----------



## pomme85 (14 Octobre 2008)

http://www.aidemac.fr/live/ 

c'est pas mal pour suivre la keynote


----------



## Macuserman (14 Octobre 2008)

2.5 millions de Mac vendus ce trimestre....ils ont la forme quand même...


----------



## Jarod03 (14 Octobre 2008)

oh lol les raisons pour que le mac ce vendent  autant : vista en 4eme positions :lol:


----------



## ramchamcham (14 Octobre 2008)

j'attends les news car la je ne sais pas si les perf annoncé vont valoir un renouvelement de mon matos...


----------



## GrInGoo (14 Octobre 2008)

C'est ou cette fac 







Sur aidemac il radotte sur macbidouille :



> Message depuis MacBidouille ;-)
> 
> "Over Quota
> 
> ...


----------



## Macuserman (14 Octobre 2008)

17.6% de PDM aux States...qui dit mieux ?!


----------



## GATTACA01 (14 Octobre 2008)

Didiou ! Il a pris un de ces coup de vieux Steve....
J'adore cette image


----------



## pierre-auvergne (14 Octobre 2008)

toujours pas de macbooks.


----------



## ndeclochez (14 Octobre 2008)

J'ai une question très bête mais une keynote c'est normalement le logiciel de Présentation sous iwork.....Comment techniquement on peut faire une keynote....Je m'excuse de poser cette questions ici...:rateau:


----------



## ramchamcham (14 Octobre 2008)

c'ets moi ou macbidouille ne marche pas non plus


----------



## GrInGoo (14 Octobre 2008)

GATTACA01 a dit:


> Didiou ! Il a pris un de ces coup de vieux Steve....


Il a sacrément maigri ...


----------



## bedrock07 (14 Octobre 2008)

_Une autre raison au succès du Mac c'est Vista et là ce n'est pas de notre faute_

_Putain ça casse grave!:love:_


----------



## Mac Swen (14 Octobre 2008)

Sur le site de icupertino ca marche bien 

[URL]http://icupertino.fr/?p=166#more-166[/URL]


----------



## manix93 (14 Octobre 2008)

Mouai ... un ordinateur perso sur 2 est un mac en fac j'y crois pas super ....


----------



## Macuserman (14 Octobre 2008)

T'auras juste pas de réponses vraiment rapide....

Dell battu dans l'éducation, Michael, courage! 
Passe sous Linux ou XP va' !

50% en Université, c'est énorme


----------



## ticus (14 Octobre 2008)

ramchamcham a dit:


> c'ets moi ou macbidouille ne marche pas non plus



c'est macbidouille.

pour l instatn engadget resiste
http://www.engadget.com/2008/10/14/live-from-apples-spotlight-turns-to-notebooks-event/


----------



## pierre-auvergne (14 Octobre 2008)

> J'attend avec impatience le 14/10... pour enfin switcher!!!



on y est.


----------



## abdouul (14 Octobre 2008)

sa y est steve commence à parler des " notebooks "


----------



## zepatente (14 Octobre 2008)

GrInGoo a dit:


> Sur aidemac il radotte sur macbidouille :



Moi j'ai rien sur le keynote ici bizarre


----------



## mmmm (14 Octobre 2008)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> on y est.


oh oui ca arrive


----------



## Macuserman (14 Octobre 2008)

Je sens comme une nouvelle méthode de fabrication...ils montrent comment ils les fabriquent actuellement....


----------



## sterfield (14 Octobre 2008)

http://www.krystena.fr/

je me trompe ou ce site propose déjà le nveau macbook pro photo à l'appui?


----------



## Florian.C (14 Octobre 2008)

Vista en prend pour son grade, que c'est bon!!

Go go Steve, présente nous tout ça


----------



## Mac Swen (14 Octobre 2008)

" a new way to build notebooks " donc la nouvelle méthode de production est confirmée


----------



## pierre-auvergne (14 Octobre 2008)

zepatente a dit:


> Moi j'ai rien sur le keynote ici bizarre



moi non plus j'ai rien trouvé : j suis là : http://www.aidemac.fr/live/

p*tain. 10 messages à la minute.


----------



## manix93 (14 Octobre 2008)

C'est là que sa va être bon !


----------



## macmarco (14 Octobre 2008)

ndeclochez a dit:


> J'ai une question très bête mais une keynote c'est normalement le logiciel de Présentation sous iwork.....Comment techniquement on peut faire une keynote....Je m'excuse de poser cette questions ici...:rateau:



C'est plutôt le logiciel qui porte le nom du genre de présentation(en anglais : keynote) que fait Steve en ce moment.


----------



## DarkDestiny (14 Octobre 2008)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> on y est.


 
Un clermontois.....je rêve.

Allez hop, un peu d'espoir que ce soit tip top.


----------



## bedrock07 (14 Octobre 2008)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> on y est.


 
6 mois d'attente grace (ou a cause) de MacGe


----------



## ljv666 (14 Octobre 2008)

Juste inscrit pour la keynote 
Enfin pour le moment ...

Je suis prêt ! lol


----------



## Macuserman (14 Octobre 2008)

Je cite:
"La nouvelle manière serait un grand pas en avant. Le problème est de faire quelque chose de léger, fin et solide. Actuellement la structure interne est remplie par les composants puis pressé a une base plate. Ensuite un tour en plastique joint les deux."

C'est donc l'iBrick !?


----------



## Krytchek (14 Octobre 2008)

Non, ça ressemble trop au Macbook Air


----------



## pierre-auvergne (14 Octobre 2008)

DarkDestiny a dit:


> Un clermontois.....je rêve.
> 
> Allez hop, un peu d'espoir que ce soit tip top.



pourquoi ? enfin on s'égare...


----------



## manix93 (14 Octobre 2008)

nouveau procédé super méga génial .... innovant de fou ....




Mais déjà adapté au "air":rateau:


----------



## Tonio the best (14 Octobre 2008)

sterfield a dit:


> http://www.krystena.fr/
> 
> je me trompe ou ce site propose déjà le nveau macbook pro photo à l'appui?



Tu te trompes


----------



## Macuserman (14 Octobre 2008)

Le MBA aurait déjà été traité avec ce procédé...on l'aurait eu sous le nez ?!


----------



## Jarod03 (14 Octobre 2008)

nvidia confirmé, et apple à demandé du gros, du lourd !


----------



## DarkDestiny (14 Octobre 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Je cite:
> "La nouvelle manière serait un grand pas en avant. Le problème est de faire quelque chose de léger, fin et solide. Actuellement la structure interne est remplie par les composants puis pressé a une base plate. Ensuite un tour en plastique joint les deux."
> 
> C'est donc l'iBrick !?


 
Non iNintéressant, ça flaire la valeur ajouté pour l'entreprise et non plus l'utilisateur.....J'espère me tromper.


----------



## iota (14 Octobre 2008)

Bon, NVidia est dans la place  

@+
iota


----------



## aCLR (14 Octobre 2008)

bedrock07 a dit:


> 6 mois d'attente grace (ou a cause) de MacGe



T'aurais pris un vaio t'étais tranquille


----------



## xao85 (14 Octobre 2008)

Nvidia, ça va chauffer dans les nouveaux laptop!


----------



## bedrock07 (14 Octobre 2008)

Qui est ce qui faisait la pub de mac4ever déjà...???

Ils sont légerement à la traine...

_"19:06_
_Critique rapide de vista, c'est grâce à ce nouvel OS que le mac se porte si bien ! Même si les pub Mac et PC jouent également un rôle"_


----------



## Florian.C (14 Octobre 2008)

Krytchek a dit:


> Non, ça ressemble trop au Macbook Air



Logique puisque je cite "les MacBook Air suivent déjà ce mode de production"


----------



## Macuserman (14 Octobre 2008)

"En effet, il s'agit dorénavant de « creuser » l'aluminium pour garder sa solidité"

On l'a donc cette méthode...


----------



## ljv666 (14 Octobre 2008)

Puces graphiques nVidia je pense

10:18AM "They've dubbed it the NVIDIA GeForce 9400 M -- it's an amazing chip. Chipset and GPU on one die -- 70% is the GPU, 16 parallel graphic cores, 54gflops of graphics performance. It's a sunner."


----------



## manix93 (14 Octobre 2008)

en tous cas c'est un procédé innovant mais à partir de l'alu ... donc homogénéisation de la gamme portable en alu ... ou adaptation seulement pour les pro ??


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2008)

This delivers up to 5x faster graphics than the chips we've been using. So what's it look like when we take it into the real world? up to 6x performance."

Pas mal boostée la carte graphique !


----------



## pierre-auvergne (14 Octobre 2008)

on parlait de l'alu il y a quelques mois... et c'est confirmé !


----------



## aCLR (14 Octobre 2008)

J'ai que dalle sur la page keynote macG


----------



## GrInGoo (14 Octobre 2008)

ah un nouveau trackpad  sans clic ... 


aCLR a dit:


> J'ai que dalle sur la page keynote macG


regarde ici c'est pas mal
http://www.engadget.com/2008/10/14/live-from-apples-spotlight-turns-to-notebooks-event/


----------



## Icarus (14 Octobre 2008)

Ca y est trackpad en verre introduit


----------



## AppleGold (14 Octobre 2008)

Des coques de portables taillée dans la masse  J'étais persuadé que c'était des feuilles d'alu pressées ...


----------



## Djeby (14 Octobre 2008)

Nouveau trackpad en verre... Sans bouton


----------



## huexley (14 Octobre 2008)

Bon ben voila on sait que la photo n'est pas un fake


----------



## manix93 (14 Octobre 2008)

bien au dela du air ???? 

On va se retrouver avec seulement l'écran .. et encore ...


----------



## ljv666 (14 Octobre 2008)

Nouveau trackpad


----------



## pierre-auvergne (14 Octobre 2008)

iPantoufle a dit:


> This delivers up to 5x faster graphics than the chips we've been using. So what's it look like when we take it into the real world? up to 6x performance."
> 
> Pas mal boostée la carte graphique !



  ça va être autre chose que les actuels.


----------



## McFlan (14 Octobre 2008)

bedrock07 a dit:


> Qui est ce qui faisait la pub de mac4ever déjà...???
> 
> Ils sont légerement à la traine...
> 
> ...



Pas chez moi.
En tous cas MB et MG ne fonctionnent pas pour moi: page blanche et merdouilles en barres


----------



## pek (14 Octobre 2008)

Un new trackpad.... C'est parti pour de bon cette fois!!


----------



## bmaclane (14 Octobre 2008)

je n en peut plussssssssssssss



viteeeeeeeeeeee

"""Steve Jobs remonte sur scène."""


----------



## Clafou (14 Octobre 2008)

Les nouvelles cartes graphiques 5 fois plus rapides qu'avant


----------



## Tonio the best (14 Octobre 2008)

Alu partout puisque un document précisant que les MB et les MBP avaient la même méthode de démontage...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2008)

Enfin mon pouce sera libéré de ce maudit bouton unique !


----------



## Gauthier (14 Octobre 2008)

*19h20* - C'est la GeForce 9400 M qui sera intégré aux nouvelles machines : un chipset et un processeur graphique sur une même puce.


----------



## Macuserman (14 Octobre 2008)

Mon dieu, qu'est-ce que c'est que cette machinerie ??!!!

Des touch pad en verre...et moi qui transpire comme un dingue des mains...


----------



## Nanaki (14 Octobre 2008)




----------



## pierre-auvergne (14 Octobre 2008)

j'attends les ma, pour voir ce qu'y sont pu faire. Pareil ? Plus de clic ?


----------



## mmmm (14 Octobre 2008)

allez steve fait péter la tof


----------



## ljv666 (14 Octobre 2008)

On peut monter jusqu'a 3-4 doigts en même temps !


----------



## Florian.C (14 Octobre 2008)

Wahooo, super innovation sur le trackpad, c'est confirmé! Du verre, pour des boutons tout partout


----------



## aCLR (14 Octobre 2008)

GrInGoo a dit:


> ah un nouveau trackpad  sans clic ...
> 
> regarde ici c'est pas mal
> http://www.engadget.com/2008/10/14/live-from-apples-spotlight-turns-to-notebooks-event/



:style: merci


----------



## GrInGoo (14 Octobre 2008)

Yeahhh les nouveau MBP de deux couleurs ! 

Toute la connectique d'un côté et des écrans "glass"


----------



## manix93 (14 Octobre 2008)

40% de plus pour la surface du tracpad  et en verre !!


----------



## ljv666 (14 Octobre 2008)

10:23AM "Today we're replacing the old model with this..." Well, it's EXACTLY like the leak we saw last night. "Glass display, all connectors on one side..."


----------



## ramchamcham (14 Octobre 2008)

4 doigts , ma copine va être contente....lol


----------



## Tonio the best (14 Octobre 2008)

Bon, c'est pas demain qu'on jouera à Crysis avec nos MacBook ! Mais on se rapproche =D


----------



## Macuserman (14 Octobre 2008)

NOUVEAUX MACBOOK PRO


----------



## pek (14 Octobre 2008)

Et voila pour le macbook pro....

Joli soit dit en passant....


----------



## Jarod03 (14 Octobre 2008)

rah trop chouette !


----------



## huexley (14 Octobre 2008)

Icarus a dit:


> Ca y est trackpad en verre introduit





Clafou a dit:


> Les nouvelles cartes graphiques 5 fois plus rapides qu'avant



Ouais 5 x 0 = ?


----------



## Macuserman (14 Octobre 2008)

NOUVEAUX MACBOOK PRO


----------



## ljv666 (14 Octobre 2008)

ramchamcham a dit:


> 4 doigts , ma copine va être contente....lol


----------



## bedrock07 (14 Octobre 2008)

ca y est ça va commencer à raler

Moi je le trouve très beau le nouveau design...


----------



## Clafou (14 Octobre 2008)

Je veux un Pro :0)


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2008)

Les hypothèses les plus catastrophistes se confirment : écran glossy et clavier noir


----------



## G.rom (14 Octobre 2008)

Il est pas beau le mbp :/


----------



## Jarod03 (14 Octobre 2008)

écran en verre xD


----------



## Nanaki (14 Octobre 2008)




----------



## Tonio the best (14 Octobre 2008)

Je le trouve plutôt large... C'est sûr qu'on pouvait pas s'attendre à un MacBook Air bis, mais quand même ?! Non ?!


----------



## Macuserman (14 Octobre 2008)

MAGNIFFFFFIIIIIIQQQQQQQUUUUUUUEEEEEE !!!!!!!!

Apple rules A to Z !!! 

Divoli, si tu m'entends....
Vive nVidia


----------



## Florian.C (14 Octobre 2008)

Très joli


----------



## manix93 (14 Octobre 2008)

les rumeurs disaient à peu près vraie !!
edit: photo devancée par florian


----------



## pierre-auvergne (14 Octobre 2008)

pas gégén du côté design.


----------



## ljv666 (14 Octobre 2008)

10:26AM Oh wait, it's us!

10:26AM Someone in our row is holding it to take pictures! What gives?

Ils sont bons chez Engadget


----------



## Nanaki (14 Octobre 2008)




----------



## pek (14 Octobre 2008)

Un peu déçu par le clavier noir....
En gris ca aurait été plus joli je pense!


----------



## GrInGoo (14 Octobre 2008)

ljv666 a dit:


> 10:26AM Oh wait, it's us!
> 
> 10:26AM Someone in our row is holding it to take pictures! What gives?
> 
> Ils sont bons chez Engadget


----------



## Pierrou (14 Octobre 2008)

Je veux pas faire le rabat-joie, mais je trouve ce design moins original que l'ancien... Le noir sur l'écran et le clavier fait un peu... PC


----------



## aCLR (14 Octobre 2008)

huexley a dit:


> Ouais 5 x 0 = ?



5 x 0 = 5

/


----------



## Snart (14 Octobre 2008)

Forcément, changer le design d'un truc parfait, ca donne un truc un peu moins bon! Mais bon ce n'est pas le plus important


----------



## DeepDark (14 Octobre 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> NOUVEAUX MACBOOK PRO


Mais quelle surprise...


----------



## Jarod03 (14 Octobre 2008)

le support clavier fait forte impression !


----------



## pierre-auvergne (14 Octobre 2008)

Pierrou a dit:


> Je veux pas faire le rabat-joie, mais je trouve ce design moins original que l'ancien... Le noir sur l'écran et le clavier fait un peu... PC



carrément. j'espère que les prochains seront mieux...


----------



## lifenight (14 Octobre 2008)

C'est dans la même veine que l'iMac en fait, j'aime bien perso, la gamme est plus uniforme


----------



## Emmanuel94 (14 Octobre 2008)

donc cela va faire comme mon ancien PB 12' je pourrai le garder encore et bien le revendre.... merci Steve de ne faire que du Glossy


----------



## eleonooore (14 Octobre 2008)

pek a dit:


> Un peu déçu par le clavier noir....
> En gris ca aurait été plus joli je pense!



Pareil, je trouve ça moche de chez moche.
Un coup à ne me jamais faire acheter ce modèle :hein:


----------



## GrInGoo (14 Octobre 2008)

Le SLI 9400M et 9600GT est aussi annoncé


----------



## Macuserman (14 Octobre 2008)

Une coque passe dans la salle, juste pour montrer le toucher aux journalistes !
Ainsi:
- Le matière utilisé (l'aluminium borssé) est un peu différent, plus écolo.
- le capot se ferme mangétiquement
- et tous les senseurs habituels (clavier éclairé etc...)

J'avais dit que les designers étaient pas con, et qu'ils mettraient en noires les touches!


----------



## iota (14 Octobre 2008)

Hybrid SLI confirmé.

9400 + 9600 dans les macbook pro.


----------



## Tonio the best (14 Octobre 2008)

Attention au prix... Je crains le pire ! Surtout la  conversion euro/dollar...


----------



## ljv666 (14 Octobre 2008)

Nanaki a dit:


>




Ce pseudo me dit quelque chose ... l'avatar aussi ... MAIS OUI !
Nanaki, admin de GT5net


----------



## Nanaki (14 Octobre 2008)




----------



## manix93 (14 Octobre 2008)

pas fan non plus du nouveau design .. par contre la carte graphique  (9400M ou 9600 GT en option)


----------



## Lucier_lenlen (14 Octobre 2008)

c'est rabat joie!!!

Le design est celui de l'imac et persone ne l'as comparer avec un pc ^^ 

=belle évolution ^^


----------



## mmmm (14 Octobre 2008)

un petit "one more thing" parce que là c'est un peu léger
et le MB ?


----------



## Pierrou (14 Octobre 2008)

Snart a dit:


> Forcément, changer le design d'un truc parfait, ca donne un truc un peu moins bon! Mais bon ce n'est pas le plus important



Ouais, attends qu'ils disent un peu le prix, pour voir... 



Toujours pas de Blu-Ray, cela dit


----------



## Jarod03 (14 Octobre 2008)

tu m'etonnes que les perfs graphique sont 5x plus rapide que l'ancien, avec ces deux monstres xD


----------



## pek (14 Octobre 2008)

2 cartes graphiques........

Qui avait vu ça venir????

Par contre plus de firewire 400.... Et le c'est le drame


----------



## Florian.C (14 Octobre 2008)

Toute nouveauté, surtout celle-ci qui succède un look splendide, peut choquer, en voici la preuve. Ce n'est qu'une question de quelques semaines, le temps de s'y habituer et nous trouverons les "anciens" MBP, car il faut les nommer ainsi, un petit peu dépassés


----------



## iota (14 Octobre 2008)

On peut enfin changer le disque dur facilement (comme sur les macbook).

@+
iota


----------



## aCLR (14 Octobre 2008)

Pierrou a dit:


> Je veux pas faire le rabat-joie, mais je trouve ce design moins original que l'ancien... Le noir sur l'écran et le clavier fait un peu... PC



Point de vue partagé


----------



## Clafou (14 Octobre 2008)

2700 pour le MB Pro avec sa 9600


----------



## Florian.C (14 Octobre 2008)




----------



## manix93 (14 Octobre 2008)

Par contre la rumeur de baisse de prix ... je crois qu'on peut la jeter ! 

ps: plus de firewire400


----------



## Jarod03 (14 Octobre 2008)

And of course, 802.11n, Bluetooth... .95 inches, our thinnest MBP ever. It's going to come in two models. The first, $1999, 15.4 inch display, 2.4GHz Core 2 Duo, 2GB of DDR3 RAM, NVIDIA 9400 and 9600. We have a second config at $2499, you get a faster CPU with double cache, 4GB RAM, double graphics memory, 320GB hard drive."


----------



## RaZieL54 (14 Octobre 2008)

http://www.apple.com/fr/macbookpro/ !!!!!!!

apple store MAJ mais toujours pas pour la commande


----------



## Macuserman (14 Octobre 2008)

Est-ce que le MacBook va amputer la part de marché des MacBook Pro ?

« Non, les MacBook Pro sont destinés aux professionnels »

Le HDMI est limité en résolution. Le "display port" est le connecteur du futur pour tout ce qui touche à l'informatique ! »

Et le BluRay ?

« C'est juste un "sac de noeuds". C'est bien pour lire les films mais on attend que la techno se démocratise un peu. »

HDMI incompatible avec les 30", alors on a utilisé le Display Port (le micro DVI)
Apparemment, le nouveau trackpad a pas l'air évident au premier abord. Les gens sur place ont l'air de « galérer » un peu.
L'absence de bouton au trackpad et l'écran brillant obligatoire risquent de faire grincer des dents...
On constate que les écrans ont l'air brillant sur toute la gamme, comme les rumeurs le disaient.
- disque dur de 250GO
- clavier rétro-éclairé sur le modèle haut de gamme
1599$ pour le modèle haut de gamme
NVidia 9400M pour le graphisme (le chipset est donc du NVidia sur tous les portables... )

- corps en alu
- la vitre en verre va jusque sur les bords
- trackpad multi-touch
- sortie micro DVI
- « Et il est plus écolo ! »
- Fermeture métallique
- carte graphique plus rapide
- écran LED

« Le Mac le plus vendu de tous les temps ! »

MacBook à jour !

999$
899$

- iSight et micro
- 1920*1200
- haut parleurs stéréo

Disponibles en novembre

On dirait un peu des iMac  (le bord est noir)

- MacSafe
- 2 port USB
- un port écran

Nouveaux écrans 24" LED Apple Cinema

- SSD de 128GB
- sortie vidéo similaire (micro DVI)
- 120GB HDD en standard avec NVIDIA 9400M

Disponible en novembre
MacBook Air mis à jour !

L'emballage est plus écolo (37% plus petit)

La machine existe en deux versions :

* $1999 - 15.4" LED - 2.4GHz Core 2 Duo - 2Go DDR3 RAM - carte NVIDIA 9400M et 9600 GT (256 Mo)
* $2499 - 15.4" LED - 2.53GHz Core 2 Duo - 4Go de DDR3 RAM - carte NVIDIA 9400M et 9600 GT (320 Mo)

Disponible aujourd'hui sur l'AppleStore

La bête fait 2,4 cm de hauteur.

La nouvelle sortie vidéo est moins large qu'un port USB !
Le format FireWire 400 est bel et bien abandonné :'(

Il est possible d'avoir un disque SSD en option (disque flash)
Le Superdrive, le MacSafe, et l'indicateur de batterie ont changé de côté.

Cela permet d'économiser 1H de batterie si on utilise la "petite" carte au lieu du monstre 

Si la 9600M GT est choisie, les 2 cartes sont en fait dans le MacBook Pro (durée de vie de la batterie ?)

La carte NVIDIA 9600M GT est disponible en option.

Les MacBooks sont livrés avec la carte NVIDIA GeForce 9400M par défaut.

(Pour ceux que ça intéresse, Steve a l'air en pleine forme )

La démo est terminée 

Apparemment, la coque serait vraiment rigide comparée aux versions précédentes.

Ils s'agit exactement de la coque que nous avons vu circuler ces derniers jours.

Une coque passe dans la salle, juste pour montrer le toucher aux journalistes !

Le matière (aluminium brossé) utilisé pour ces MacBook est un peu différente, et plus écolo.

Le capot se ferme grâce à un aimant, et tous les senseurs habituels sont disponibles (clavier éclairé etc...)
Sur ces nouveaux modèles :

* Tous les connecteurs sont sur un seul coté.
* Ils sont tous dotés d'écrans LED


----------



## manix93 (14 Octobre 2008)

jsuis vert on c'est tous loupéééééé


----------



## Amalcrex (14 Octobre 2008)

Dommage qu'ils soient moches, écrans brillants, et si ronds.


----------



## ch_997 (14 Octobre 2008)

Pas tellement d inovations pour MBP.... Pas de BR (excuse du BR pas encore sur a fond + HD sur itunes..), pas de HDMI car ca marche pas sur le 30 pouce (encore faut il acheter le 30...), que 2go de ram, proco a 3MB de cache ca sent le P8400 lol.... Prix identique...


jsuis perdu :S


----------



## Icarus (14 Octobre 2008)

Bon ben, bye bye MacBook Pro, bonjour MacBook.

Par contre je sens que je vais me prendre la version avec le clavier retro eclairé.


----------



## manix93 (14 Octobre 2008)

je résume pour moi perso:

Belle keynote
je n'aime pas le design des nouveaux pro, contradictoirement j'envie le nouveau macbook
prix inchangés (pas en mieux en tous cas)
jolis cinema display


Et re belle keynote


----------



## Umbre (14 Octobre 2008)

Personne ne bronche à propos du MB à 999$ version ultra low pas revue pas corrigée ?
C'est un truc genre tu veux le beau bah SORS LES SOUSOUS 

Je suis tristement déçu par le modèle d'entrée de gamme, sinon le reste c'est tout beau hein..


----------



## huexley (14 Octobre 2008)

Y'a pas a dire, y'a longtemps que je n'ai pas voulu un produit Apple comme ça !


----------



## Amalcrex (14 Octobre 2008)

Tout le monde est un peu déçu je pense.
A part peut-être les amoureux du nouveau design
Y'en a-t-il ?
Faut voir en vrai, mais en photos, ... bof bof


----------



## Ohara (14 Octobre 2008)

Les mac encore a la ramsse niveau carte graphique, décevant


----------



## DeepDark (14 Octobre 2008)

Stores ouverts  :love:

A vos cartes... Ou pas...


----------



## manix93 (14 Octobre 2008)

Umbre a dit:


> Personne ne bronche à propos du MB à 999$ version ultra low pas revue pas corrigée ?
> C'est un truc genre tu veux le beau bah SORS LES SOUSOUS
> 
> Je suis tristement déçu par le modèle d'entrée de gamme, sinon le reste c'est tout beau hein..




idem. Par contre frustré mm si un achat n'est pas ENCORE prévu que le rétro éclairage clavier macbook soit pour le HDG à 1500 $


----------



## ch_997 (14 Octobre 2008)

et le pire de tout, je viens de voir sur leur site que le discount etudiant nest plus que 100$ de reduc sur le premier macbook au lieu de 200 avant...


----------



## manix93 (14 Octobre 2008)

bordel ... la version blanche du macbook est maintenue .. j'avais pas compris sa !!

Sa veut dire que le nouveau est celui de la "transition" ... le notbook "manquant"  c'est trop nimp ..


----------



## divoli (14 Octobre 2008)

Je suis très déçu de l'écran brillant imposé, et dubitatif sur ce nouveau trackpad.

Pour le reste, je ne sais pas trop...


----------



## G.rom (14 Octobre 2008)

Vous avez vu le nouvel écran? http://www.apple.com/fr/displays/


----------



## huexley (14 Octobre 2008)

Ohara a dit:


> Les mac encore a la ramsse niveau carte graphique, décevant



C'est sûr que la 9800 pourrait être en option, reste que pour la première fois depuis longtemps on a une carte vidéo de la génération *actuelle*, le jeu à de plus eu un belle part dans le keynote, j'espère que cela augure du bon pour la suite.


----------



## nicopulse (14 Octobre 2008)

Mais merde quoi !!!!!!!!

On veux des ÉCRANS MAT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fabien_smv (14 Octobre 2008)

Je suis pas très fan du nouveau design des Macbook, surtout le clavier en noir. Après il faut voir en vrai...

Niveau config c'est très intéressant par contre


----------



## Ohara (14 Octobre 2008)

huexley a dit:


> C'est sûr que la 9800 pourrait être en option, reste que pour la première fois depuis longtemps on a une carte vidéo de la génération *actuelle*, le jeu à de plus eu un belle part dans le keynote, j'espère que cela augure du bon pour la suite.


Tu parles je n'ai pas vérifié mais connaissant Nvidia la 9600 doit etre une simple 8600 "bidouiller" ety en plus c'est de l'avant derniere generation (ils sont passé au X ^^)


----------



## Icarus (14 Octobre 2008)

j'arrive pas à acceder à la page MacBook + iPod (offre étudiante) :mouais:


----------



## Umbre (14 Octobre 2008)

En quoi il est nouveau le MB blanc ? =D
Foutage de gueule pour enfoncer le clou ? =)


----------



## manix93 (14 Octobre 2008)

manix93 a dit:


> bordel ... la version blanche du macbook est maintenue .. j'avais pas compris sa !!
> 
> Sa veut dire que le nouveau est celui de la "transition" ... le notbook "manquant"  c'est trop nimp ..



même "système" sur le pro ... mais en plus cher


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2008)

2 ghz mini c'est bo pour la perennité de mon macbook 2,16, excepté la partie graphique. Le 24 pouces, sauf pour le magsafe, ne me fait pas regretter mon achat de fevrier en 23 pouces. Bonne keynote, et dans les questions à la fin Steve à bien fait comprendre qu'il n'était pas question d'écrans tactiles. A noter.


----------



## lainbebop (14 Octobre 2008)

Qqun a compris la différence entre les 2 MB ?? Ca fait cher les quelques Go de HDD en plus et 0.4ghz en plus non ?


----------



## Amalcrex (14 Octobre 2008)

Mattez aussi la vidéo sur le MB, c'est un peu ce qui a été dit à la keynote


----------



## manix93 (14 Octobre 2008)

Umbre a dit:


> En quoi il est nouveau le MB blanc ? =D
> Foutage de gueule pour enfoncer le clou ? =)




t'as vu !!! des fois je me demande pour qui ils nous prennent . apple ou pas !


----------



## bedrock07 (14 Octobre 2008)

2.4GHz

Processeur Intel Core 2 Duo 2 Go de DDR3 Mémoire Disque dur 250 Go1
Processeur graphique NVIDIA GeForce 9400M

Expédition (départ du dépôt) : 7 jours ouvrables
Livraison gratuite <LI class=price>1.499,00 &#8364;
(1.253,34 &#8364; HT)
Moi j'achete !!!!


----------



## nicolasf (14 Octobre 2008)

La vidéo sur la page produit du Macbook est pas mal. Après Ive qui s'auto-congratule sur fond de COldplay (c'est classe !), on voit des images de la fabrication de la partie aluminium. Je trouve ça intéressant...


----------



## mmmm (14 Octobre 2008)

Ma plus grosse déception > LE PRIX !!!

J'ai envie et besoin d'un MB.
Le problème du glossy sera résolu avec un deuxième écran mais pas le display bcp trop cher également.
Ah j'oubliai le firewire qui disparait franchement les boules.
Le trackpad je m'en fous pour bosser j'ai besoin d'une souris ou ma tablette.
Sinon ça ne s'appelle plus bosser mais surfer. Photoshop, etc sur trackad ...:mouais:

Bon sinon bonne gueule mais le clavier rétro éclairé sur tous les modèles c'était pas trop demandé.
Toujours aussi radin chez Apple


----------



## Hurrican (14 Octobre 2008)

Moi j'ai qu'une chose à dire. Le nouveau Mbp est un raté total question look. :sick:
Il fait PC de milieu de gamme, avec son gros bord noir d'écran et son  clavier plastoc noir au milieu de l'alu. A 1999$ çà la fout mal.
Bilan de ce keynote... Déçu. 
Direction refurb, pour trouver un mbp ancienne génération.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2008)

Umbre a dit:


> En quoi il est nouveau le MB blanc ? =D
> Foutage de gueule pour enfoncer le clou ? =)



Ah oui? Combien il coûtait le macbook blanc avec ces caractéristiques?


----------



## bedrock07 (14 Octobre 2008)

lainbebop a dit:


> Qqun a compris la différence entre les 2 MB ?? Ca fait cher les quelques Go de HDD en plus et 0.4ghz en plus non ?


 
Et le clavier retroéclairé... pour moi ces 3 plus justifient le prix.


----------



## mmmm (14 Octobre 2008)

J'oubliai. Hâte de voir la transaction $ contre euro.....ca sent encore la vache...


----------



## HImac in touch (14 Octobre 2008)

Ouah pas mal le nouveau MacBook il a la classe et puissant (enfin c'ets relatif ^^) , il a trop la classe xD XD XD XD, pas trop trop cher (quoique )... Et il est beau .


Le MacBook Pro est vraiment super classe aussi xD et le trackpad est vraiment excellent \o/, il est trop bien là .

Et puis il est mince  super mince et les questions étaient parfaites, on a enfin su plein de trucs sur les eeePC et autres écran tactiles .


Ca change de la keynote de Septembre \o/. J'ai envie de craquer T_______T sur le MAcbook .



Euh question : Y'avait pas une Apple Remote Controler dans les derniers MacBook parce que là ils sont en option -_-.


----------



## bmaclane (14 Octobre 2008)

Vraiment trop decu,

du n importe quoi cette soit disant mise a jour qu on attendai tant.... bcp plkus cher pour pas bcp mieux, au plus 0.4ghrz et quelques GO de plus sur le DD

    APPLE = Naze


----------



## lainbebop (14 Octobre 2008)

oué 300&#8364;.... quand meme !
mais bon je pense que je vais aussi prendre celui là, n'ayant pas assez pour le MBP


----------



## manix93 (14 Octobre 2008)

bedrock07 a dit:


> Et le clavier retroéclairé... pour moi ces 3 plus justifient le prix.




Mouaii ... mais bon sa mange pas de pain le rétroéclairage  puis toujours pas de télécommande inclue ....la radinnerie ne les étouffe pas ..


Bah nan elle les enrichis !!!


----------



## Umbre (14 Octobre 2008)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Ah oui? Combien il coûtait le macbook blanc avec ces caractéristiques?



Tu te fiche de moi, t'es comme Steev ! Vilain !
Puis afficher un - NEW - pour une MICRO baisse de prix ... yah quoi ? 50 euros ? =)


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2008)

Le macbook air SSD commence à avoir une capacité potable. C'est le seul modèle qui me changerait la vie, le reste n'a pas retenu mon attention, et c'est une bonne nouvelle pour mon budget photo !


----------



## justbeaware (14 Octobre 2008)

Euuuhhh, c'est moi où il y a une énorme faute d'orthographe sur la page des "fonctionnalités" du Macbook???

"Parfaitement con"... ça veut dire quoi?


----------



## Drew84 (14 Octobre 2008)

Mini pas mis a jour. MB blanc a 950.. Moi qui pensais switcher aujourdhui :sick:


----------



## DarkDestiny (14 Octobre 2008)

Umbre a dit:


> Tu te fiche de moi, t'es comme Steev ! Vilain !
> Puis afficher un - NEW - pour une MICRO baisse de prix ... yah quoi ? 50 euros ? =)


 
Sur un produit qui devrait en perdre au mois 300 c'est déjà pas mal......Ce MB est une honte.


----------



## 222diablo222 (14 Octobre 2008)

Je sais pas si c'est encore le cas à ce moment mais bon il manque surement quelques lettres... (du genre "-çu")






Edit: Ah, on a été plus rapide que moi


----------



## manix93 (14 Octobre 2008)

Umbre a dit:


> Tu te fiche de moi, t'es comme Steev ! Vilain !
> Puis afficher un - NEW - pour une MICRO baisse de prix ... yah quoi ? 50 euros ? =)



d'un autre côté, sa ne descends pas trop la côte de nos macbook actuels ... puis ils ont leur chiffre ...donc on peut se dire qu'ils ont un max de macbook en stock ..(leur revendeurs aussi) et que sa préserve un certain niveau de prix ..


----------



## pierre-auvergne (14 Octobre 2008)

carrément déçu. je m'attendais à plus beau. espéront que ça ne découragera pas certains switchers.


----------



## Absolutphot (14 Octobre 2008)

10 ans de mac, 10 ans de passion pour les pommes....
Et là un sentiment de dégoût....qu'est ce que c'est que ces trucs....

Je ne suis pas près de me ré intéresser aux produits apple....
et mon powerbook dernière génération a encore une longue vie devant lui...


----------



## CheepnisAroma (14 Octobre 2008)

justbeaware a dit:


> Euuuhhh, c'est moi où il y a une énorme faute d'orthographe sur la page des "fonctionnalités" du Macbook???
> 
> "Parfaitement con"... ça veut dire quoi?


----------



## BergamoteCanelle (14 Octobre 2008)

Bonsoir, 

j'ai une petite question. Je compte acheter un nouveau macbook et j'ai une caméra sony avec une sortie dv. J'utilise pour faire du montage un câble firewire mais je ne connais pas trop ses spécificités. Faut-il que j'achète un adaptaur quelconque pour pouvoir brancher ma caméra et importer le film ?

Merci !


----------



## manix93 (14 Octobre 2008)

Absolutphot a dit:


> 10 ans de mac, 10 ans de passion pour les pommes....
> Et là un sentiment de dégoût....qu'est ce que c'est que ces trucs....
> 
> Je ne suis pas près de me ré intéresser aux produits apple....
> et mon powerbook dernière génération a encore une longue vie devant lui...




ouchh t'es dur !


----------



## juliuslechien (14 Octobre 2008)

Cadeau bonus : l'apple remote est désormais une option... 19


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2008)

Y'a pas que des décus ce soir, à en voir le plantage de l'Apple Store des qu'on clique sur "Acheter"!


----------



## Amalcrex (14 Octobre 2008)

justbeaware a dit:


> Euuuhhh, c'est moi où il y a une énorme faute d'orthographe sur la page des "fonctionnalités" du Macbook???
> 
> "Parfaitement con"... ça veut dire quoi?



Excellent!!! J'ai vérifié en +


----------



## nicolasf (14 Octobre 2008)

Pas mal l'erreur du store... 


Bon ça va, les déçus sont bien là, me voilà rassurés. Non parce que déjà qu'on savait tout à l'avance, si en plus personne n'était déçu après coup, ça n'aurait plus été une vraie keynote digne de ce nom !


----------



## tonio08 (14 Octobre 2008)

c'est la plateforme Montevina sur les nouveaux macbook/macbook pro?


----------



## manix93 (14 Octobre 2008)

juliuslechien a dit:


> Cadeau bonus : l'apple remote est désormais une option... 19




non c'est depuis la mise  à jour de février dernier ...


----------



## manix93 (14 Octobre 2008)

tonio08 a dit:


> c'est la plateforme Montevina sur les nouveaux macbook/macbook pro?



avec la gestion du DDR3 je crois bien oui


----------



## Umbre (14 Octobre 2008)

Enfin .. je joue mon Antigone mais bon ... il y à 3 mois je n'aurais pas dis ça, j'aurais dis " Coowl, le modèle à 1400&#8364; est à moi dés demain ! "; Cependant en tant qu'étudiant sans emplois ( et qui n'en veux pas ! ( S'pa avec la dose de travail perso à fournir que je vais me pourrir en travaillant à côté ... ).

Du reste, je vais plutôt acheter un nouveaux DD à mon MB ...

Ps : La vidéo de présentation du new Mb est poilante. Que du bon Capitaliste bien gras qui gagne ses 15000M$/mois ... quoi je suis un rageux et alors ... je suis jeune, ça me passera ... je crois.


----------



## Amalcrex (14 Octobre 2008)

Ils sont trop forts
Comment avoir fait une faute de frappe PAREILLE ??


----------



## michio (14 Octobre 2008)

Bof...

Le MB prend un look plus sérieux... tant pis pour certains, tant mieux pour les autres 

Déçu d'un côté : pas tant de changements, pour des prix qui sont au mieux les mêmes (MBP au même prix, MB plus cher avec pas de plus significatif par rapport à avant, ...)
Content de l'autre : j'ai bien fait de ne pas attendre pour acheter mon MBP cet été. En plus, je préfère son look au "nouveau" (le noir autour de l'écran fait "PC" ), et pour les perfs, on va attendre les premiers benchmarks pour voir l'efficacité des Montevina 2.4 vs Penryn 2.6...

Je pensais peut-être craquer pour un MB pour ma femme, franchement, ce sera pas tout de suite, ou alors un iMac.


----------



## Absolutphot (14 Octobre 2008)

manix93 a dit:


> ouchh t'es dur !



Non, réaliste, c'est pas une carte graphique aussi bonne soit-elle et un look de PC qui vont me faire renouveler mon matos....

Je vais plutôt courir m'acheter un apple cinema display...un MAT....un vrai ...tant qu'on en trouve encore...


----------



## Kyzzok (14 Octobre 2008)

Pas d'iPhone 32Go, petite question c'est tout les combiens de temps les keynote ?
Les nouveaux Macbook sont interessants mais j'ésite vraiment à cause du prix... :hein:

Merci.


----------



## bmaclane (14 Octobre 2008)

Donc si je comrpend bien, ce sont les meme puissance de processeur que les anciens? juste le designe change et la ddr3 ?

que von ils faire des ancien  2.4 ghrz etc ?? les trouvera on a prix cassé chez les APR ou fnac ?


----------



## juliuslechien (14 Octobre 2008)

manix93 a dit:


> non c'est depuis la mise  à jour de février dernier ...



Je retire ma plainte monsieur le procureur dans ce cas. 

Je crains tout de même le jour où l'alim sera en option.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2008)

Déçu...


----------



## nicolasf (14 Octobre 2008)

Vous avez vu les poids annoncés ? 2 kg le MB, 2,4 le MBP, c'est quand même bien mieux !


----------



## DeepDark (14 Octobre 2008)

MacBook, MacBook Pro...

Et les iMac?


Bon ok je sors...


----------



## Amalcrex (14 Octobre 2008)

Y'a pas une différence énorme...
Si ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2008)

Les prix et la dalle glossy aussi c'est bien , non ?


----------



## nicopulse (14 Octobre 2008)

Hurrican a dit:


> Moi j'ai qu'une chose à dire. Le nouveau Mbp est un raté total question look. :sick:
> Il fait PC de milieu de gamme, avec son gros bord noir d'écran et son  clavier plastoc noir au milieu de l'alu. A 1999$ çà la fout mal.
> Bilan de ce keynote... Déçu.
> Direction refurb, pour trouver un mbp ancienne génération.



Entièrement d'accord !

Moi aussi j'ai un *MacBook Pro d'Avril 2008 (que je vend d'ailleur : ici )*... et je suis très déçu par le nouvel écran briant (une vraie m*rde quand ont travaille au bord d'une fenêtre) et le nouveau clavier en plastique noir et grossier qui ne pourra pas battre le confort du clavier d'avant... Même processeur et pour le même prix... pfff 

ça sent les économie niveau frabrication : le plastique coûte moins chez que l'alu...

Déçu...


----------



## Acibi (14 Octobre 2008)

Bon, maintenant qu'il sont sorti..

On doit attendre combien de temps avant d'acheter question des des défaut soit détecté?


----------



## Raul10 (14 Octobre 2008)

C'est bon !!!

J'ai commandé !!!


----------



## manix93 (14 Octobre 2008)

Moi je voulais acheter un macbook à ma soeur, (style le mm que moi en 2,4ghz) mais now il est 200$ plus cher !! et pour justifier ce prix (selon moi) ils foutent leur MB"pourri" à 2ghz en blanc à côté pfff c pas sport


----------



## Frodon (14 Octobre 2008)

justbeaware a dit:


> Euuuhhh, c'est moi où il y a une énorme faute d'orthographe sur la page des "fonctionnalités" du Macbook???
> 
> "Parfaitement con"... ça veut dire quoi?



Y'en a un qui va se faire taper sur les doigts chez Apple France  Esperons que cela n'aille pas jusqu'au licenciement.

Cela étant dit, je suis perso très tenté, mais je sais pas si je vais prendre celui à 1199 ou celui à 1499... En fait s'il ca reste aussi facile de changer le disque dur, je prendrai celui à 1199 car j'ai déjà un disque dur 250Go et 7200 tours en plus, donc, sauf si c'est plus la même norme SATA utilisée (je penses que c'est la même), je remettrai mon disque actuel dans le nouveau .


----------



## Mac Swen (14 Octobre 2008)

Je voulais vraiment switcher, mais quand je vois ça:

http://micro-informatique.fnac.com/...ony-Vaio-VGN-FW11L-16-4-TFT-Blu-Ray?PID=50318


et le nouveau " PC d'apple " ( oui je di bien PC car il est ossi moche )

Je me dis que 300 euros de + pour un écran plus petit, sans blu ray, avec un processeur moindre, et un disque dur plus petit... ba ca fait beaucoup !

Alors j'étais bien prêt a payer un peu plus cher la marque, le systeme OS X etc... 

Mais la si j'achète un truc qui est sorti il y a une heure et qui est déjà dépassé ( et de loin ) par le PC, c'est chaud...

PS : oui bon c'est vrai j'ai oublié que je pouvais mettre 4 doigts en même temps sur le trackpad : youhou !


----------



## Amalcrex (14 Octobre 2008)

nicopulse a dit:


> Entièrement d'accord !
> 
> Moi aussi j'ai un *MacBook Pro d'Avril 2008 (que je vend d'ailleur : ici )*... et je suis très déçu par le nouvel écran briant (une vraie m*rde quand ont travaille au bord d'une fenêtre) et le nouveau clavier en plastique noir et grossier qui ne pourra pas battre le confort du clavier d'avant... Même processeur et pour le même prix... pfff
> 
> ...


Je comprends pas pourquoi tu le vends, surtout après une keynote pareille


----------



## Fondug (14 Octobre 2008)

Alors, parce que je suis en Suisse, quelques tarifs sur l'apple store suisse, et la conversion en euro au cours du jour :
MB 2.0 ghz : 1699 CHF, soit 1092 &#8364;
MB 2.4 ghz : 2099 CHF, soit 1350 &#8364;
MPB 2.4 ghz : 2549 CHF, soit 1639 &#8364;
MPB 2.53 ghz : 3199 CHF, soit 2025 &#8364;

La différence est d'environ 10% mais pour info, la tva est à 7.6% ici, ceci expliquant cela


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2008)

juliuslechien a dit:


> Cadeau bonus : l'apple remote est désormais une option... 19&#8364;





Plus de Firewire...pas de BR en option...sûrement pas HDCP (pourquoi faire c'est vrai) ... dalle brillante 

Bref une machine Apple comme on les aimes


----------



## manix93 (14 Octobre 2008)

bon allez, bonne soirée les mecs  je retourne à ma vie de famille !! (et manger en sus )


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2008)

Et puis le système sans bouton : c'est tout pourri


----------



## Amalcrex (14 Octobre 2008)

Pas de BLU RAY
j'en connais un qui va se suicider
tu m'en voudras pas, macuserman 
l'opportunité était là


----------



## bmaclane (14 Octobre 2008)

poura on encore trouver les "anciens" macbook 2.4 ghrz?
je m en balance de l ecran et du trackpad moi ...


----------



## Amalcrex (14 Octobre 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Et puis le système sans bouton : c'est tout pourri



Ça, faudrait tester.
Si ça tombe, c'est super efficace avec un tout petit peu de prise en main.
Point de vue design, ça peut rendre l'ensemble plus sobre 
(maintenant avec le reste pareil, on est plus à ça près tu vas me dire...)


----------



## Icarus (14 Octobre 2008)

Le BR c'est pas très utile pour l'instant. Ils n'ont pas forcément tort de ne pas l'intégrer (mais bon dans ce cas faut penser à faire ses portables un peu moins cher).


----------



## fpoil (14 Octobre 2008)

Raul10 a dit:


> C'est bon !!!
> 
> J'ai commandé !!!



tu sais déjà ce qu'en pense apple France


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2008)

Amalcrex a dit:


> Ça, faudrait tester.
> Si ça tombe, c'est super efficace avec un tout petit peu de prise en main.
> Point de vue design, ça peut rendre l'ensemble plus sobre
> (maintenant avec le reste pareil, on est plus à ça près tu vas me dire...)



Pour ceux qui n'aiment pas cliquer avec le trackpad mais avec le clic , imagine


----------



## DeepDark (14 Octobre 2008)

bmaclane a dit:


> poura on encore trouver les "anciens" macbook 2.4 ghrz?
> je m en balance de l ecran et du trackpad moi ...


Oui : refurb ou occasion ou stock des magasins


----------



## Amalcrex (14 Octobre 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Pour ceux qui n'aiment pas cliquer avec le trackpad mais avec le clic , imagine



Oui ceux-la je les plainds méchamment 
Moi j'aime bien.
Et sinon, la MM me convient aussi bien


----------



## Icarus (14 Octobre 2008)

J'hésite vraiment entre le MacBook 2,4 et le MacBook Pro 2,4...Y'a 250 euros de différence quand même (avec la remise étudiante)


----------



## lainbebop (14 Octobre 2008)

arf impossible de commander sur l'apple styore education... server error !
7j pour départ du dépot ça fait qd meme super long... je tenterai ma chance demain en magasin


----------



## Jarod03 (14 Octobre 2008)

pareil pour moi, impossible d'avoir l'offre back to school, ça plante..


----------



## bmaclane (14 Octobre 2008)

*a votre avis les anciens macbook genre 2.4ghrz blancs serons ils moins cher en magasin ?*


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2008)

Amalcrex a dit:


> Oui ceux-la je les plainds méchamment
> Moi j'aime bien.
> Et sinon, la MM me convient aussi bien



J'aime bien les nouveau macbook (les pros sont vraiment de la merde pour le prix) mais pas le prix 
Demain , je vais voir mon apr et je vais voir a la fnac


----------



## lainbebop (14 Octobre 2008)

bmaclane a dit:


> *a votre avis les anciens macbook genre 2.4ghrz blancs serons ils moins cher en magasin ?*



Si tout le monde avait aussi peu d'éducation que toi, le forum resemblerai vite à n'importe quoi.
Ecris en noir et en petit comme tout le monde t'aura peut etre une reponse.


----------



## Nihao (14 Octobre 2008)

Apparemment on est pas obligé de prendre un écran brillant : ouf.

Le MacBook Pro 17" n'a pas l'air aussi tout nouveau que les autres ? ...


----------



## DeepDark (14 Octobre 2008)

bmaclane a dit:


> *a votre avis les anciens macbook genre 2.4ghrz blancs serons ils moins cher en magasin ?*


Difficile à dire. Peut être pour écouler les stocks. Mais t'attend pas à une réduction faramineuse...


----------



## ch_997 (14 Octobre 2008)

question sur le trackpad

quand on est sur une fenetre et qu'on veut descendre... quand on a une souris, on a la molette, quand on a un trackpad avec bouton bin on appuie sur le bouton et on descend avec le doigt...mais la ? ce sera comment? ondoit appuyer et bouger? On va se limer le doigt a force  :love:


----------



## Amalcrex (14 Octobre 2008)

Nihao a dit:


> Apparemment on est pas obligé de prendre un écran brillant : ouf.
> 
> Le MacBook Pro 17" n'a pas l'air aussi tout nouveau que les autres ? ...


tu as vu ça sur le store ?


----------



## iota (14 Octobre 2008)

Salut,

je les trouve très bien ces annonces.
Elles vont dans le bon sens.

Le Macbook est une tuerie je trouve (enfin un remplaçant pour le Powerbook 12" ?).
J'ai la précédente génération de Macbook, et le nouveau modèle me fait très envie.

Les points à retenir à mon avis :
-des Macbook Pro enfin évolutif avec un accès aisé au disque dur
-le choix du SLI Hybrid
-le choix de NVidia pour le chipset (qui me fait un peu peur tout de même, NVidia sera-t'elle à l'heure lors de la sortie des prochains processeurs intel ?)
-tout les écrans passent au rétro-éclairage par LED.
-le touchpad gigantesque
-l'alu c'est la classe 

@+
iota


----------



## DarkDestiny (14 Octobre 2008)

bmaclane a dit:


> *a votre avis les anciens macbook genre 2.4ghrz blancs serons ils moins cher en magasin ?*


 
T'as mal au cul poru écrire en gras et en rouge, je vois pas d'urgence là, ta vie est en danger ??

Heuresement que tout le monde ne se permet pas d'être aussi lourd.


Déçu, un peu, problème maintenant j eme demande si je dois me prendre un MBP 15" à 1530, ou un MB avec 4GO à 1400....


----------



## abcb73 (14 Octobre 2008)

Vous pensez qu 'il s'agit de quel processeur pour le MB  à 2ghz ???


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Octobre 2008)

Moi, je les trouve beaux ces nouveaux MacBook et MacBookPro.


----------



## teo (14 Octobre 2008)

Apple fait très fort


----------



## xao85 (14 Octobre 2008)

Franchement niveau design, je les trouve parfait, performance aussi. Et les petites choses rajoutées parci parlà sont superbes! (trackpad en particulier) :love:

Par contre les écrans glossy et la perte du fire wire 400 même sur le macbook sont vraiment décevantes! De plus les prix sont biens au-dessus du marché actuel!  

Bonne arrivée de la DDR3 par contre!  

Après le blueray ne tend pour l'instant pas à se démocratiser et je trouve ça normal! (vu les prix pratiqué!)


----------



## Frodon (14 Octobre 2008)

ch_997 a dit:


> question sur le trackpad
> 
> quand on est sur une fenetre et qu'on veut descendre... quand on a une souris, on a la molette, quand on a un trackpad avec bouton bin on appuie sur le bouton et on descend avec le doigt...mais la ? ce sera comment? ondoit appuyer et bouger? On va se limer le doigt a force  :love:



Pareil, tu appuis sur un endroit du trackpad avec un doigt, et tu descend avec un autre... 

Le système des nouveaux MacBook N'est PAS le même que celui du clique par tappe des trackpad actuel, il faut vraiment cliquer (i.e: appuyer)... Et comme le trackpad est multitouch, il detecte si tu fais une action avec un autre doigt.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2008)

Et pour ceux qui s'inquiétaient, le MB blanc a un graveur de DVD 



> Intel Core 2 Duo à 2,1 GHz
> 1GB 667MHz DDR2 SDRAM - 2x512MB
> 120GB Serial ATA Drive @ 5400 rpm
> SuperDrive 8x (DVD±R DL/DVD±RW/CD-RW)
> Clavier (Français) & Guide de l'utilisateur (Français)


----------



## DarkDestiny (14 Octobre 2008)

abcb73 a dit:


> Vous pensez qu 'il s'agit de quel processeur pour le MB à 2ghz ???


 
Si je ne me trompe pas un P7350, un Core 2 Duo qu'on trouve dans les PC portables peu onéreux on va dire, pour être gentil.


----------



## abcb73 (14 Octobre 2008)

vous avez vu il ont aussi agmenté le prix des adaptateurs minidsiplay port coute 29 au lieu 19 pour l'ancien adaptateur mini dvi. 
Il abuse à tous les niveaux, même si on est plus à ca pret...


----------



## xao85 (14 Octobre 2008)

Store ouvert!


----------



## Phildor (14 Octobre 2008)

Pfuuu&#8230; pas de firewire sur le macbook. Comment on fait de la vidéo alors ?


----------



## Raul10 (14 Octobre 2008)

xao85 a dit:


> Store ouvert!



:rateau:


----------



## tfoth (14 Octobre 2008)

Mac Swen a dit:


> Je voulais vraiment switcher, mais quand je vois ça:
> 
> http://micro-informatique.fnac.com/...ony-Vaio-VGN-FW11L-16-4-TFT-Blu-Ray?PID=50318
> 
> ...



Un kg en moins aussi. Si tu estimes que la taille de ce Sony est un avantage, c'est que tu n'as pas besoin de portable, mais d'un transportable. Pas vraiment la même optique, ni le même prix, évidemment.

Le vieux Macbook, avec sa mise à jour (50 de moins + superdrive ) n'est pas très loin des Dell équivalents (un peu moins cher si on applique la réduc étudiant en fait). À tarif équivalent, tous les Sony que je vois sur la Fnac font 500g de plus que les nouveaux Mac. Pour un portable qui doit être trimbalé régulièrement, ça fait quand une certaine différence.


----------



## Foguenne (14 Octobre 2008)

Et bien voilà deux superbes machines. :love:
Le MacBook est franchement génial. Ça me semble être le vrai successeur du PowerBook G4 12'.
Le prix me semble ok également.
Bon, je vais m'interdire la visite de l'AppleStore, je risquerais de craquer.


----------



## DeepDark (14 Octobre 2008)

xao85 a dit:


> Store ouvert!


Depuis un bon bout de temps > http://forums.macg.co/4857752-post267.html


----------



## abcb73 (14 Octobre 2008)

DarkDestiny a dit:


> Si je ne me trompe pas un P7350, un Core 2 Duo qu'on trouve dans les PC portables peu onéreux on va dire, pour être gentil.



c'est ce que je pensais, mais c'est vraiment du foutage de gueule de mettre un tel processeur à ce prix là...


----------



## Foguenne (14 Octobre 2008)

iota a dit:


> Le Macbook est une tuerie je trouve (*enfin un remplaçant pour le Powerbook 12" ?*).


Je viens de voir que tu l'avais noté également. :love:


----------



## Flash Gordon (14 Octobre 2008)

Rien pour les mac minis .


----------



## Amalcrex (14 Octobre 2008)

Pour le MB je suis d'accord, c'est une belle évolution.
Par contre le MBP... Pas vraiment. Ah si, l'écran glossy obligatoire, le clavier qui claque le design, quoi d'autre?


----------



## Absolutphot (14 Octobre 2008)

Foguenne a dit:


> Et bien voilà deux superbes machines. :love:
> Le MacBook est franchement génial. Ça me semble être le vrai successeur du PowerBook G4 12'.
> Le prix me semble ok également.
> Bon, je vais m'interdire la visite de l'AppleStore, je risquerais de craquer.



Salut Paul, ici Axel...

Votre enthousiasme fait plaisir à voir, moi je suis vraiment déçu....le budget prévu pour une nouvelle pomme va passer dans des objectifs je pense....


----------



## Cclleemm (14 Octobre 2008)

http://www.apple.com/fr/macbook/features.html ...
Pourquoi y a t'il ça ?


----------



## Amalcrex (14 Octobre 2008)

Flash Gordon a dit:


> Rien pour les mac minis .



Ils avaient pas dit que c'était une keynote pour NOTEBOOKS ?


----------



## ch_997 (14 Octobre 2008)

lapple store USA vient de se refermer... WTF ??


----------



## xao85 (14 Octobre 2008)

DeepDark a dit:


> Depuis un bon bout de temps > http://forums.macg.co/4857752-post267.html



Suis à le rue! :rateau:


----------



## Frodon (14 Octobre 2008)

Phildor a dit:


> Pfuuu pas de firewire sur le macbook. Comment on fait de la vidéo alors ?



Si ton camescope ne supporte pas l'USB 2 (ca fait maintenant un moment que les camescopes supportent l'USB 2 cela dit), tu devras soit trouver un adaptateur USB 2.0 <-> Firewire compatible Mac (y'en a déjà peu, et des compatibles Mac je sais pas s'il y en a)...

... ou changer de camescope


----------



## amundsen (14 Octobre 2008)

C'est quoi ce truc????

Voici les grandes nouveautés du Mac Book Pro 15 pouces :
1) L'écran n'est plus disponible qu'en version brillante, le mat n'est même pas proposé en option.
2) Le bord de dalle noir fait PC, on dirait un HP.
3) Le port FireWire 400 a disparu, il n'y a donc plus qu'un seul port FireWire. les gens qui comme moi font du son avec une carte FireWire et branchent des disques externes sur un second port vont être ravis.
4) Il n'y a toujours que deux ports USB. Supprimer un port FireWire sans rajouter de ports USB, là ça craint!
5) L'Apple remote est en option.
6) Idem pour les adaptateurs DVI et VGA.
5) L'option Blu-Ray (en 2012).
*
Ça va aller, oui???*
 
Heureusement je dois encore tenir deux ans avec le MacBook Pro que j'ai actuellement. D'ici là, comme d'habitude les frimeurs (rrrouuu rrrouuu...) essuieront les plâtres...

D'habitude, j'ai toujours un peu d'admiration pour le design Apple, mais là, pour la première fois depuis la disparition du beige, j'ai vraiment l'impression qu'Apple s'est planté.

Pour un peu, on dirait qu'Apple veut nous dégoûter des portables...

Steve Jobs a déjà entamé sa succession ?


----------



## Amalcrex (14 Octobre 2008)

Oula, c'est quoi ce troupeau de MB/MBP?!
Ils sont tous riches les étudiants là-bas...


----------



## donatello (14 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour les zamis

Je n'ai pas tout lu, je débarque, désolé si ça a été signalé mais regardez ce que je viens de trouver. Clickez vite ça va sans doute pas durer : 

http://www.apple.com/fr/macbook/features.html







Edit : grillé


----------



## abdouul (14 Octobre 2008)

pensez vous que l'offre mipe sera applicable aux nouveaux macbook ? 

Sa pourrait être vraiment intéréssant !!! 

Tant que je suis étudiant sa peut le faire lol


----------



## Amalcrex (14 Octobre 2008)

Et si, ça dure. Ça fait déjà presque une heure que ça dure
Y'a un rigolo qui a joué sa place ou qui s'amuse avec le site


----------



## Absolutphot (14 Octobre 2008)

amundsen a dit:


> C'est quoi ce truc????
> 
> Voici les grandes nouveautés du Mac Book Pro 15 pouces :
> 1) L'écran n'est plus disponible qu'en version brillante, le mat n'est même pas proposé en option.
> ...



Tout pareil...le pro ne vaut rien....
Je reviens dans 2 ans peut-être qu'ils se préoccuperont moins des ipods pour refaire des ordos fabuleux....


----------



## donatello (14 Octobre 2008)

Ok, désolé pour le scoop foireux. 

C'est quand même énorme. J'adore.


----------



## Frodon (14 Octobre 2008)

Très bizarre le "Parfaitement con", dans le code source c'est écrit: "Beauté intérieure et extérieure."

Ah en fait c'est le background image... Encore plus inexplicable que ce soit passé sans être detecté...


----------



## Grug (14 Octobre 2008)

Cclleemm a dit:


> http://www.apple.com/fr/macbook/features.html ...
> Pourquoi y a t'il ça ?
> [tof] la capture d'écran la plus populaire de l'année[/tof]



«De sa superbe coque unibody en aluminium à sa puissante architecture graphique, le nouveau MacBook fait rimer progrès avec esthétique.»
= Parfaitement Con.

par honnêteté.


----------



## fpoil (14 Octobre 2008)

Frodon a dit:


> Très bizarre le "Parfaitement con", dans le code source c'est écrit: "Beauté intérieure et extérieure."



cela va rassurer tous les cons de la terre


----------



## languedoc (14 Octobre 2008)

Amalcrex a dit:


> Pour le MB je suis d'accord, c'est une belle évolution.
> Par contre le MBP... Pas vraiment. Ah si, l'écran glossy obligatoire, le clavier qui claque le design, quoi d'autre?



Quand pensez-vous que le 17 " soit RÉELLEMENT mis à jour ?


----------



## Museforever (14 Octobre 2008)

Pas de troll ici, mais une belle bourde d'Apple !









Voici le lien : http://www.apple.com/fr/macbook/features.html


----------



## Grug (14 Octobre 2008)

Frodon a dit:


> Très bizarre le "Parfaitement con", dans le code source c'est écrit: "Beauté intérieure et extérieure."
> 
> Ah en fait c'est le background image... Encore plus inexplicable que c'est passé sans être detecté...


Parfaitement con : c'est une image


----------



## Amalcrex (14 Octobre 2008)

Frodon a dit:


> Très bizarre le "Parfaitement con", dans le code source c'est écrit: "Beauté intérieure et extérieure."
> 
> Ah en fait c'est le background image... Encore plus inexplicable que c'est passé sans être detecté...



					<h1 class="replaced">Beauté intérieure et extérieure.</h1>

C'est vrai en plus...
Comment ça peut se produire ?


----------



## Foguenne (14 Octobre 2008)

Absolutphot a dit:


> Salut Paul, ici Axel...
> 
> Votre enthousiasme fait plaisir à voir, moi je suis vraiment déçu....le budget prévu pour une nouvelle pomme va passer dans des objectifs je pense....



Salut, 

Comme souvent, j'ai l'impression que certains attente trop d'Apple.

Je réponds à *amundsen*

Perso, le bord noir autour de l'écran, j'adore. (Je l'ai sur mon iMac 24' et c'est très chouette, pour par exemple, bosser sur des photos.

L'écran brillant apparemment c'est très bien aussi. J'ai pris la version mat du MacBook Pro 17 mais un copain photographe est ravi du même modèle en brillant donc, ça doit être sympa.

C'est vrai que la perte du FW 400 sur le MacBook est dommage mais bon, la majorité des utilisateurs de MacBook ne devait pas l'utiliser beaucoup.

L'apple remote était déjà en option, même sur les derniers MacBook Pro 17. 

Deux port USB sur un portable, ça me semble suffisant. (Je suppose que la version 17' en aura trois comme actuellement.

Le blue Ray, rien à battre, pour moi, il aurait même du supprimer le lecteur/graveur CD/DVD


----------



## joesback (14 Octobre 2008)

réparé....
Y'en a un qui va pointer a l'ANPE demain.....


----------



## iRCO (14 Octobre 2008)

Pas trop convaincu 

Surtout pas d'efford sur les prix

Je pense que je vais tourner sur hakintosh au moins c'est moins cher

N*M SJ


----------



## abcb73 (14 Octobre 2008)

languedoc a dit:


> Quand pensez-vous que le 17 " soit RÉELLEMENT mis à jour ?



SJ a dit que le MBP 17" est en cours de maj surement pour novembre


----------



## lalou (14 Octobre 2008)

ça y est!! L'erreur est réparée


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2008)

Et puis avec un adaptateur, on peut faire deux 400 d'un 800


----------



## Grug (14 Octobre 2008)

Grug a dit:


> Parfaitement con : c'est une image


pardon, pour être plus exact : c'est le fond


----------



## CheepnisAroma (14 Octobre 2008)

Amalcrex a dit:


> <h1 class="replaced">Beauté intérieure et extérieure.</h1>
> 
> C'est vrai en plus...
> Comment ça peut se produire ?


Micro$oft aurait-il une taupe à Cupertino ? :mouais:


----------



## Amalcrex (14 Octobre 2008)

lalou a dit:


> ça y est!! L'erreur est réparée



euh... Faut peut-être plus de temps pour que ça arrive jusqu'en belgique alors


----------



## BergamoteCanelle (14 Octobre 2008)

Foguenne a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> 
> 
> *C'est vrai que la perte du FW 400 sur le MacBook est dommage bon, la majorité des utilisateurs de MacBook ne devait pas l'utiliser beaucoup.*




J'attendais cette maj pour switcher. Je suis étudiante et le macbook deviendrait mon ordinateur principal. Je ne fais rien de bien particulier sur un ordinateur, mis à part le montage vidéo (j'ai une caméra sony et j'utilise un cable firewire pour transférer mes films sur mon PC) 

Est-ce que je dois abandonner l'idée de commander un nouveau macbook ?


----------



## Museforever (14 Octobre 2008)

En fait avec Firefox y'a marqué conçu, avec Safari con. Mais pas pour tout le monde, j'ai un pote sous mac qui voit conçu avec safari. Et un autre sous firefox (sous windows par contre) qui voit con. Je ne comprend pas vraiment ce qui se passe mais ça m'a bien fait sourire !

Edit : ah bah maintenant pour moi et mon pote y'a marqué conçu ... Ils ont du réparer leur grosse bourde !
Désolé pour le retard, j'avais pas vu que Floran Innoncente l'avait noté. Mon post à supprimer donc !


----------



## Frodon (14 Octobre 2008)

Amalcrex a dit:


> <h1 class="replaced">Beauté intérieure et extérieure.</h1>
> 
> C'est vrai en plus...
> Comment ça peut se produire ?



Ca se produit parce que la classe CSS "replaced", met un background image à la place du texte. Donc le texte "Beauté intérieure et extérieure" ne s'affiche que si l'image ne peut se charger pour une raison quelconque.


----------



## Icarus (14 Octobre 2008)

Sinon la 9400M par rapport aux GMA 3100, ça vaut quoi?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2008)

CheepnisAroma a dit:


> Micro$oft aurait-il une taupe à Cupertino ? :mouais:



C'est une technique css bien connue, ça permet de remplacer du texte avec une fonte banale par une fonte plus exotique en image. Bon là le texte est différent de l'image


----------



## Frodon (14 Octobre 2008)

BergamoteCanelle a dit:


> J'attendais cette maj pour switcher. Je suis étudiante et le macbook deviendrait mon ordinateur principal. Je ne fais rien de bien particulier sur un ordinateur, mis à part le montage vidéo (j'ai une caméra sony et j'utilise un cable firewire pour transférer mes films sur mon PC)
> 
> Est-ce que je dois abandonner l'idée de commander un nouveau macbook ?



Ta caméra SONY ne supporte pas l'USB 2.0 pour transférer les vidéos? Toutes les caméras de moins de 5 ans le font à ma connaissance.


----------



## Umbre (14 Octobre 2008)

> Comme souvent, j'ai l'impression que certains attente trop d'Apple.



Heu, Hu, ah euh ...

Moi j'attendais juste une revue INTEGRALE de la gamme niveau design ... quitte à ne pas baisser la configuration de 50 euros.
Quand on achète un mac c'est prems :

- Pour LE truc ! C'est macOsx et c'est tout chou(bidou) pratique, fluide etc.
- Pour le show-off, because un mac c'est trop over pimp my computer.

Là, la gamme MB est belle, superbe, waw ... dès 1300 euros ! Pour l'entrée de gamme c'est plus vraiment chou(bidou) c'est plutôt genre chou(bidon)


----------



## Pharmacos (14 Octobre 2008)

Amalcrex a dit:


> Oula, c'est quoi ce troupeau de MB/MBP?!
> Ils sont tous riches les étudiants là-bas...



\humour ON

Non c'est toi qui est pauvre 

\humour OFF


----------



## Amalcrex (14 Octobre 2008)

gloup gloup a dit:


> C'est une technique css bien connue, ça permet de remplacer du texte avec une fonte banale par une fonte plus exotique en image. Bon là le texte est différent de l'image



Ah d'accord... Merci de l'info (je débute en html)
Ça vient de l'intérieur alors.
Y'aurait une grosse taupe :mouais:


----------



## lalou (14 Octobre 2008)

C'était bien "parfaitement conçu" le vrai texte... 

Ben moi, depuis le temps que je veux m'acheter un nouveau mac (et j'ai enfin l'argent...) je ne vais pas hésiter :rateau: Je le trouve très bien ce nouveau MacBook. Le seul petit soucis, en effet, sera pour importer mes films... Par contre, le store educ' est saturé semble t-il :mouais:


----------



## Macuserman (14 Octobre 2008)

J'annonce tout de suite:

ACHAT VERS LE 10 DECEMBRE VOIR AVANT...

Gringoo, Divoli et Mel', vous voilà assurez de mon switch!


----------



## DarkDestiny (14 Octobre 2008)

Icarus a dit:


> Sinon la 9400M par rapport aux GMA 3100, ça vaut quoi?


 
La 9400M c'est du bas de gamme, mais la GMA 3100 est une sous merde....
C'est un peu abupte, mais c'est vraiment ça.
Tu feras pas d'énorme jeux avec une 9400 (d'ou la vidéo de Need For Speed et non pas d'un Oblivion ou CoD 4), par exemple pour CoD 4 se sera presque tout au minimum niveau option de jeux. Par contre pour les fan de WoW pas de pb.

Pour des tâches, tel des vidéos en HD yaura pas de problème en tout cas.


----------



## Amalcrex (14 Octobre 2008)

Oui, le MB il est chouette. 
Par contre le MBP...
Sinon maintenant oui, c'est modifié ici aussi


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2008)

Amalcrex a dit:


> Y'aurait une grosse taupe :mouais:



Faut pas tomber dans la paranoïa, il y a peut-être eu un changement de dernière minute dans le titre et on a oublié de changer le texte ou l'image. Il y a toujours plein d'erreurs sur le site d'Apple après une keynote.


----------



## Amalcrex (14 Octobre 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> J'annonce tout de suite:
> 
> ACHAT VERS LE 10 DECEMBRE VOIR AVANT...
> 
> Gringoo, Divoli et Mel', vous voilà assurez de mon switch!



Nous voilà rassurés.

Même sans BR, tu prends ?

T'es fou


----------



## Icarus (14 Octobre 2008)

DarkDestiny a dit:


> La 9400M c'est du bas de gamme, mais la GMA 3100 est une sous merde....
> C'est un peu abupte, mais c'est vraiment ça.
> Tu feras pas d'énorme jeux avec une 9400 (d'ou la vidéo de Need For Speed et non pas d'un Oblivion ou CoD 4), par exemple pour CoD 4 se sera presque tout au minimum niveau option de jeux. Par contre pour les fan de WoW pas de pb.
> 
> Pour des tâches, tel des vidéos en HD yaura pas de problème en tout cas.



Ah la vache...ok merci du renseignement ^^

J'pensais que la 9400 était une CG milieu de gamme


----------



## droyze (14 Octobre 2008)

Je pense que je vais me prendre le MacBook Haut de gamme avec 4Go. Sinon en ce qui concerne les sac à dos, vous croyez que c'est toujour compatible entre les ancien et nouveau macbook?


----------



## nicopulse (14 Octobre 2008)

bmaclane a dit:


> poura on encore trouver les "anciens" macbook 2.4 ghrz?
> je m en balance de l ecran et du trackpad moi ...



Je vend le mien ici :
*MacBook Pro 15,4 pouces : 2,4 GHz d'Avril 2008*


----------



## Amalcrex (14 Octobre 2008)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Faut pas tomber dans la paranoïa, il y a peut-être eu un changement de dernière minute dans le titre et on a oublié de changer le texte ou l'image. Il y a toujours plein d'erreurs sur le site d'Apple après une keynote.



Ok ok
On sait jamais
Mais c'est quand même gros comme erreur, c'est fort limite surtout à une période où tout le monde se rend sur le store


----------



## Sydney Bristow (14 Octobre 2008)

de bien jolies machines, mais j'ai l'impression qu'apple se tourne résolument vers 
le grand public.
l'abandon de l'écran mat sur le mac book pro est vraiment regrettable.
c'est bien dommage.
Et ne me fait pas regretter d'avoir acquis le dernier MPB 2,4.


----------



## BergamoteCanelle (14 Octobre 2008)

Frodon a dit:


> Ta caméra SONY ne supporte pas l'USB 2.0 pour transférer les vidéos? Toutes les caméras de moins de 5 ans le font à ma connaissance.




Non, malheureusement c'est une "vieille" caméra et elle ne supporte que le USB.

Ca veut donc dire que je ne pourrai pas faire de montage sur un tel macbook avec ma caméra ? 

A part ça, il me semblait que le transfert en USB 2 est moins rapide que le FireWire, me trompe-je ?


----------



## Agrippa II (14 Octobre 2008)

Bonsoir à tous,
je ne comprends pas les réactions de certains qui hurlent avec les loups sur l'absence du Blu-ray ou de ce genre de trucs.
A en entendre certains on croirait que le monde s'est arrêté de tourner.
Moi je les trouve bien ces nouveaux Macbooks. Maintenant voyons les premiers retours. Mais je sens qu'on va voir des messages sur le forum "switch" "Apple c'est nul, je suis déçu....."
Nicolas


----------



## abcb73 (14 Octobre 2008)

je trouve qu'il y 'a une sacré perte au niveau du processeur du MB avant on avait droit à 2.4ghz a 1200 aujourd'hui seulement 2.0ghz pour le meme prix


----------



## GrInGoo (14 Octobre 2008)

abcb73 a dit:


> je trouve qu'il y 'a une sacré perte au niveau du processeur du MB avant on avait droit à 2.4ghz a 1200 aujourd'hui seulement 2.0ghz pour le meme prix


Mais plus de cache et de la ram a 1000mhz.
je pense qu'ils sont comme mêmeplus puissant .


----------



## tfoth (14 Octobre 2008)

BergamoteCanelle a dit:


> Non, malheureusement c'est une "vieille" caméra et elle ne supporte que le USB.
> 
> Ca veut donc dire que je ne pourrai pas faire de montage sur un tel macbook avec ma caméra ?
> 
> A part ça, il me semblait que le transfert en USB 2 est moins rapide que le FireWire, me trompe-je ?



Sur le MacBook d'entré de gamme, le firewire est toujours présent 

Certes, les nouveaux sont plus attirants pour le reste, mais bon, ça reste un Mac ^^


----------



## Amalcrex (14 Octobre 2008)

Non mais bon, 
en regardant bien,
y'a quand même aucun autre ordinateur que MAC 
C'est quand même énorme  ... ément beau


----------



## abcb73 (14 Octobre 2008)

Vous pensez que la remise pour l'imprimante (90&#8364 et l'offre Ipod (touch) est valable et se cumul pour un nouveau MB ?


----------



## Julien_forum (14 Octobre 2008)

Je ne sais pas si ça a été dit (j'avoue n'avoir pas tout lu),

mais l'écran glossy sur le MB et le MBP ne va pas plaire du tout aux gens qui font de la retouche photo....


Je vais encore plus faire attention à mon MB car le nouveau ne me plaît pas du tout!!!


----------



## Jarod03 (14 Octobre 2008)

abcb73 a dit:


> je trouve qu'il y 'a une sacré perte au niveau du processeur du MB avant on avait droit à 2.4ghz a 1200 aujourd'hui seulement 2.0ghz pour le meme prix


 

Non mais comparer deux processeurs juste avec la fréquence ça veut rien dire.
La question qui est à ce posé c'est si les penryn sont capables de recevoir la ddr3 des nouveaux macbook ? Si non, alors c'est une plateforme montevina.


----------



## Jarod03 (14 Octobre 2008)

abcb73 a dit:


> Vous pensez que la remise pour l'imprimante (90) et l'offre Ipod (touch) est valable et se cumul pour un nouveau MB ?


 

Si tu étais aller sur l'apple store chercher au lieu de posé ta question directement, tu aurai immédiatement vu que oui....


----------



## Carlos-07 (14 Octobre 2008)

tfoth a dit:


> Sur le MacBook d'entré de gamme, le firewire est toujours présent
> 
> Certes, les nouveaux sont plus attirants pour le reste, mais bon, ça reste un Mac ^^



Ba oui vu qu'ils laissent l'ancien macbook à la vente encore un peu ...


----------



## Flash Gordon (14 Octobre 2008)

Amalcrex a dit:


> Ils avaient pas dit que c'était une keynote pour NOTEBOOKS ?



Sisi, ça aurait été complètement illogique qu'ils annoncent des nouveautés à propos des mac mini, mais j'ai de l'espoir :rateau:


----------



## Amalcrex (14 Octobre 2008)

Ah d'accord, je pensais que c'était encore moi qui rêvais.
Tu me rassures, d'un côté
Merci :rateau:


----------



## BergamoteCanelle (14 Octobre 2008)

tfoth a dit:


> Sur le MacBook d'entré de gamme, le firewire est toujours présent
> 
> Certes, les nouveaux sont plus attirants pour le reste, mais bon, ça reste un Mac ^^




Tu me conseillerais donc de me tourner vers les anciens macbooks ? Il est vrai que mis à part le montage vidéo, je n'utilise pas de logiciel particulier sur un ordinateur. 
Ce me ferait plus léger pour mon porte monnaie mais j'ai peur de m'acheter un portable " "dépassé". 
Mon copain s'était acheté un macbook il y a deux ans et depuis son passage à Léopard, il y a beaucoup de ralentissements. Ce n'est qu'un exemple, mais je n'aimerais pas que dans deux ans je peine à utiliser mon portable...


----------



## lalou (14 Octobre 2008)

Je reviens sur cette histoire de FireWire... Existe t-il des adaptateurs USB2/FireWire ?


----------



## macpacman (14 Octobre 2008)

Agrippa II a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous,
> je ne comprends pas les réactions de certains qui hurlent avec les loups sur l'absence du Blu-ray



Je trouve que certains stressent un peu (beaucoup?) depuis l'annonce de l'abandon du DVD par Sony. Alors concernant l'absence de Blu-ray je ne m'étonne pas de cette réaction.

NB: Le BRD est paraît-il supérieur au HD-DVD, mais est-il parfaitement conçu?


----------



## abcb73 (14 Octobre 2008)

Jarod03 a dit:


> Si tu étais aller sur l'apple store chercher au lieu de posé ta question directement, tu aurai immédiatement vu que oui....



J'ai regardé mais je n'ai pas vu si les offres pouvaient se cumuler


----------



## ch_997 (14 Octobre 2008)

Cette gamme se distingue des modèles proposés sur la plate-forme Santa Rosa Refresh par une augmentation du FSB à 1 066 MT/s contre 800 MT/s pour les précédentes et la prise en charge de la DDR2-667/800 et de la DDR3-800/1066/1333.


MB ET MBP ont du centri 2.


----------



## CheepnisAroma (14 Octobre 2008)

Le MacBook Air à 1,6 GHz me tente. Mais 1 699  (TTC apparemment), ça fait bobo au compte en banque :rateau:


----------



## Amalcrex (14 Octobre 2008)

Quand on aime on ne compte pas.


----------



## Frodon (14 Octobre 2008)

BergamoteCanelle a dit:


> A part ça, il me semblait que le transfert en USB 2 est moins rapide que le FireWire, me trompe-je ?



Ca consomme surtout plus de ressources, mais avec des machines dual core du niveau des MacBook, ca ne pose pas de problème. La vitesse ensuite est très similaire.


----------



## Clafou (14 Octobre 2008)

Question (peut-être idiote...mais question quand même^^)


Est-ce que le rétro-éclairage sert vraiment dans l'utilisation quotidienne d'un portable?


----------



## bompi (14 Octobre 2008)

Pas de firewire, c'est un peu dur, quand même. Mais on pouvait s'y attendre.
Ce qui est décevant, c'est que le prix de base du nouveau MB est, comment dire ... élevé.

Sans doute de belles machines. Mais bon. Question de standing, quoi.


----------



## bompi (14 Octobre 2008)

Faudrait peut-être arrêter, avec la page de l'Apple Store ...


----------



## zelpapang (14 Octobre 2008)

Hop,

moi aussi j'y vais de mon petit avis personnel:
-Je déteste ce clavier et aussi ce cadre d'écran noir, très moche.
-Je ne vois vraiment plus l'intérêt d'acheter un Macbook Pro, à force de vouloir uniformiser, je trouve que les deux modèles se ressemblent trop (sauf au niveau du prix bien sur).
-En parlant des prix je les trouvent un peu chers par rapport à la gamme précédente, sachant que mis à part un nouveau design (que j'aime pas) et de nouvelles carte video  il n'y a rien de nouveau :mouais: .
-A propos de ces cartes vidéos, moi (et je ne suis pas le seul), je ne joue pas sur mon mac donc je ne vois pas l'intérêt de payer si cher pour avoir 2 cartes aussi puissantes. Je préfererais pouvoir payer beaucoup moins cher et avoir la même carte que sur les modèles précédents, elle me suffit amplement. Une option downgrade par exemple.

Décu donc et je resterai aussi longtemps que possible avec mon Macbook Pro tout ALUMINIUM.

Alors à quand un petit sondage sur Mac Gé, que je puisse dire du mal de ces nouveaux portables.

PS: j'avais prévenu, c'est mon avis personnel.


----------



## DarkDestiny (14 Octobre 2008)

Question bête : Si l'on met vista en dual boot, ou même via VMware Fusion, comment fera t'on le Clic Droit ?


----------



## samoussa (14 Octobre 2008)

Plus de target mode sur le mbook, même pas un 3 ème USB2 à la place...quel progrès, c'est pas la brique, c'est le parpaing :mouais:
A part ça l'esthétique est plutôt réussit


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2008)

bonsoir

ce n'est pas une surprise

desormais tous les ecrans seront mat

la plupart de concurrents ont fait de meme et ceux qui ne l'ont pas encore fait vont le faire

le nouvel ecran Apple est magnifique, dommage qu'il n'ait pas d'autres connectiques en standard (DVI/VGA) car ces standards ne sont pas morts pour autant
idem j'aurai aime voir du HDMI au moins en supplement
ne pas laisser de choix au consommateur c'est un peu bete vu le nombre d'appareils qui utilisent ces normes
exit la console de jeux de notre fils sur un tel ecran a moins d'acheter l'adaptateur optionnel ($$$$ bien sur)


nous pensions acheter un 2e macbook pro avec le modele que nous avions deja mais je constate que la difference s'est encore reduit entre macbook et macbook pro

rien ne justifie plus vraiment de depenser 50% de plus pour ce modele

j'aurai aime voir une mise a jour du mac mini

puisqu'ils ont sorti un ecran et vire Intel pour la partie graphique, j'aurai pense qu'ils mettent le mac mini a jour aussi
peut etre que cela va se faire?

j'ai suivi avec attention la keynote, je pense que le depart de jobs se fera bien avant noel 2009
il est en train de passer la main aux 2 autres intervenants que sont le "CEO" qui n'etait pas vraiment CEO et le VP product/design
ce sont eux qui font tourner la boite depuis qq temps, Jobs n'etait plus la que pour jouer les super VRP


----------



## DarkDestiny (14 Octobre 2008)

zelpapang a dit:


> Hop,
> -A propos de ces cartes vidéos, moi (et je ne suis pas le seul), je ne joue pas sur mon mac donc je ne vois pas l'intérêt de payer si cher pour avoir 2 cartes aussi puissantes. Je préfererais pouvoir payer beaucoup moins cher et avoir la même carte que sur les modèles précédents, elle me suffit amplement.


 
S'il y en a deux, c'est justement parce que la première est peu puissante, et consomme peu...donc plus d'autonomie.


----------



## pftlyon (14 Octobre 2008)

Bonsoir,

 Pensez-vous que avec sa nouvelle carte graphique (9400M) le nouveau macbook soit plus puissant que l'ancien macbook pro avec sa 8600GT?

Merci

ex : Flight simulator


----------



## bompi (14 Octobre 2008)

DarkDestiny a dit:


> Question bête : Si l'on met vista en dual boot, ou même via VMware Fusion, comment fera t'on le Clic Droit ?


On s'en fout un peu, non ? Suffit de prendre une souris ...


----------



## Icarus (14 Octobre 2008)

pftlyon a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Pensez-vous que avec sa nouvelle carte graphique (9400M) le nouveau macbook soit plus puissant que l'ancien macbook pro avec sa 8600GT?
> 
> ...



Nope, d'après Dark Destiny, la 9400M c'est du très bas de gamme.


----------



## MacDays (14 Octobre 2008)

Bon, finalement, avec un peu de recul, et après la relative déception initiale, il y a quand même des avantages à cette nouvelle gamme de MB : 

étant musicien avec carte son externe FW400, je n'ai pu qu'être déçu par le fait que le FW disparaisse des MB, mais si l'on y regarde de plus près : 

- look "alu" finalement sympathique (j'ai eu très peur des photos floues aujourd'hui, qui m'ont fait très mauvaise impression)
- le MB haut de gamme est pas mal doté (bon proc, bon chipset graphique, clavier rétroéclairé, bon disque dur...)
- finalement, "presque" un ancien MBP pour 1499 euros, et en 13 pouces.

Je ne veux pas investir dans un 15 pouces MBP, car je veux préserver l'option ultraportable. Donc, je vais voir s'il existe des adaptateurs USB2/FW400 par-ci-par-là (pas gagné), et le cas échéant, j'échangerai ma carte son FW contre un homologue USB2, et tant pis si je lâche un peu de tunes au passage....

Par contre, reste à attendre les premiers retours utilisateurs, c'est une Rev.A, qui, s'y j'ai bien compris, est sensible aux "erreurs de jeunesse" et autres imperfections... 

s.


----------



## Julien_forum (14 Octobre 2008)

> desormais tous les ecrans seront mat




Je les trouve brillants moi

non????


----------



## divoli (14 Octobre 2008)

Je ne vois pas pourquoi certaines personnes pensent s'orienter vers un adaptateur USB2 /FW. Si la carte FW n'est pas présente dans le MB, ben elle n'y est pas, c'est tout. Ce n'est pas un adaptateur qui va la rajouter...


----------



## Jarod03 (14 Octobre 2008)

vi c'est écran brillant et pas mat


----------



## abdouul (14 Octobre 2008)

Bonsoir , 

Je viens de consulter l'applestore concernant l'offre mipe , pour le moment aucun changement , pas les nouveaux macbook .

Pensez vous que sa sera réactulisé prochainement ?


----------



## DarkDestiny (14 Octobre 2008)

bompi a dit:


> On s'en fout un peu, non ? Suffit de prendre une souris ...


 
C'est d'un MBP que je parle pas d'un iMac, sinon on prend tous un transfo un Mac Mini est un écran, on aura un portable.

Quelqu'un aurait un avis sur la question du Clic droit sur une machine virtuelle ou Vista ?


----------



## Icarus (14 Octobre 2008)

Il y a une grosse différence entre un 2x2.0 et un 2x2.4 Ghz à votre avis? Enfin ça sera surtout pour utiliser la suite Office, regarder des vidéos, utiliser Garageband, aller sur le net,...bref rien de très pro.


----------



## Nico des bois (14 Octobre 2008)

Je suis intéressé par le MacBook pour mon père.

Par contre il a un ancien caméscope sony en mini-dv si j'ai bien compris il n'y aura pas moyen de le connecter au macbbok pour faire du montage avec iMovie puisqu'il n'y a plus de Firewire?

Qqn peut-il me renseigner?

Nic


----------



## divoli (14 Octobre 2008)

DarkDestiny a dit:


> Quelqu'un aurait un avis sur la question du Clic droit sur une machine virtuelle ou Vista ?



Je suppose avec 3 doigts, ou avec un jeu de touches (clavier). Mais c'est un détail, ça...


----------



## abcb73 (14 Octobre 2008)

DarkDestiny a dit:


> C'est d'un MBP que je parle pas d'un iMac, sinon on prend tous un transfo un Mac Mini est un écran, on aura un portable.
> 
> Quelqu'un aurait un avis sur la question du Clic droit sur une machine virtuelle ou Vista ?



Sur la page des fonctionnalité du MB (sur le site apple) il indique le l'on peut configurer une zone du trackpad pour effectuer un clic droit : _"Si vous venez d'un monde où règne le clic droit, vous pouvez même configurer une zone de clic droit pour accéder aux menus contextuels."_


----------



## zelpapang (14 Octobre 2008)

DarkDestiny a dit:


> S'il y en a deux, c'est justement parce que la première est peu puissante, et consomme peu...donc plus d'autonomie.




bin oui j'avais bien saisi, mais ce que je déplore c'est de ne pas avoir le choix au niveau de l'achat. Je voudrais un MBP moins cher avec seulement la carte graphique de faible puissance. Sinon encore une fois il vaut mieux acheter un Macbook.

Sinon j'ai oublié de dire du mal du trackpad. Bon en fait comme je ne l'ai pas encore testé ce serait démago, mais personnellement je ,e sert encore énormément du clic physique sur mon trackpad pour la simple raison qu'il est beaucoup plus réactif que le toucher sur le pad. Je suppose  qu'il s'agit d'une sécurité contre les touchers involontaires, mais la vitesse de réaction est très nettement différente. S'il n'y a plus de bouton, j'espère que la vitesse de réaction du toucher a été revue à la hausse.


----------



## Fo0rNiK (14 Octobre 2008)

Yop, non sur les nouveaux Macbook il y a plus de Firewire, sur l'ancien MacBook a 949 euros il y est toujours, sinon y a le firewire sur le MacBook Pro!


----------



## Paski.pne (14 Octobre 2008)

zelpapang a dit:


> Sinon j'ai oublié de dire du mal du trackpad. Bon en fait comme je ne l'ai pas encore testé ce serait démago, mais personnellement je ,e sert encore énormément du clic physique sur mon trackpad pour la simple raison qu'il est beaucoup plus réactif que le toucher sur le pad. Je suppose  qu'il s'agit d'une sécurité contre les touchers involontaires, mais la vitesse de réaction est très nettement différente. S'il n'y a plus de bouton, j'espère que la vitesse de réaction du toucher a été revue à la hausse.


Il y a un clic physique, le trackpad s'enfonce


----------



## abcb73 (14 Octobre 2008)

zelpapang a dit:


> Sinon j'ai oublié de dire du mal du trackpad. Bon en fait comme je ne l'ai pas encore testé ce serait démago, mais personnellement je ,e sert encore énormément du clic physique sur mon trackpad pour la simple raison qu'il est beaucoup plus réactif que le toucher sur le pad. Je suppose  qu'il s'agit d'une sécurité contre les touchers involontaires, mais la vitesse de réaction est très nettement différente. S'il n'y a plus de bouton, j'espère que la vitesse de réaction du toucher a été revue à la hausse.



c'est le trackpad qui est un bouton (physique) dans sa globalité


----------



## bompi (14 Octobre 2008)

On peut supposer qu'Apple fournira un pilote pour son nouveau trackpad pour Ouinedoze.


----------



## Macuserman (14 Octobre 2008)

Amalcrex a dit:


> Nous voilà rassurés.
> 
> Même sans BR, tu prends ?
> 
> T'es fou



Je devrais attendre tu crois...ouai, réflexion faite, je vais attendre encore un peu!


----------



## G.rom (14 Octobre 2008)

DarkDestiny a dit:


> C'est d'un MBP que je parle pas d'un iMac, sinon on prend tous un transfo un Mac Mini est un écran, on aura un portable.
> 
> Quelqu'un aurait un avis sur la question du Clic droit sur une machine virtuelle ou Vista ?


ctrl + click ?


----------



## eman (14 Octobre 2008)

Concernant les 13 pouces les prix flambent.
1199 pour le premier, admettons....
mais pour le 2nd, 300 plus cher pour 0,4 ghz et 80 go de DD de plus c'est du délire. Rien ne le justifie surtout que ce n'est pas les disques dur qui sont chers aujourd'hui.....alors ???

Pour les 15 pouces on ne pas parlé de portable pour le grand public. Si je compare avec un pc portable (je sais c'est pas pareil, y en a qui vont crier) mais du point vue matériel uniquement, je prends sur surcouf cette référence: *ACER PC Portable 6935-G844G32BN Processeur Intel Core 2 Duo P8400 - 4 Go de mémoire -320 Go de disque Dur - Ecran 16" 16:9 - GeForce 9600 M GT (512 Mo) - Lecteur Blu-ray/ Graveur DVD*

Soit sur le papier (on est d'accord) bien mieux
Et le prix est de: 1399

Alors Qu'est ce qui justifie un tel prix ?


----------



## fpoil (14 Octobre 2008)

peut être comme itap sur l'iphone ou la partie du bas est réservé au click droit lorsque l'autre doigt se trouve dans la partie du haut et guide le pointeur de la souris


----------



## Lamar (14 Octobre 2008)

Salut à tous,

suis-je le seul à trouver les nouveaux macs portables très très très (pour ne pas dire plus) moche.
On dirait des pc ! Qui a eu l'idée de faire un clavier noir et un bord d'écran noir sur des coques en alu. C'est Ive ? C'est pas possible. Sur le MacBookAir, c'était déjà moche mais on pouvait penser que c'était dû à la faible épaisseur, au poids, ou je ne sais quoi, mais là :mouais::hein:

Si le but est de faire switcher les utilisateurs de pc en leur offrant (façon de parler, parce qu'au niveau des prix ...) un portable ressemblant à ce qu'ils connaissent, c'est, à mon avis, une erreur : c'est le design qui fait switcher et permet de découvrir la vraie richesse d'un mac : Mac Os X !
Si le look est le même qu'un pc, les utlisateurs de pc ne vont pas comparer les OS, ils vont regarder les prix (puisque les apparences sont les mêmes). Et là les Macs vont se prendre une claque.

En tout cas, je devais changer mon MacBook et acheter un MacBookPro et je vais filer sur le refurb.

JE N'AI PAS POSTE DANS CE FIL, JE SOUHAITAIS CREER MON PROPRE FIL SUR UN POINT PRECIS. MERCI LES MODOS


----------



## kevinh44fr (14 Octobre 2008)

PFFF, moi je suis encore plus perdu qu'avant...
J'hésite entre le MB haut de gamme et MBP bas de gamme...une différence de 300 euros...
Le problème, je crois que beaucoup en ont parlé, c'est le prix ! Sa n'a pas changé du tout...
Et livraison pour le 4 novembre apparemment...ça fait long


----------



## F118I4 (14 Octobre 2008)

Je suis pas du tout déçu au contraire je trouve que le MacBook vaut vraiment le coup , j' ai acheté un MacBook intel core duo à 1099 euros avec 512Mo de Ram , 1.83Ghz , un combo et une GMA950 et un plastique blanc tout pourri autant dire "du vole" (en octobre 2006) et maintenant pour le même prix on a 10 fois mieux , je suis sur qu' il se vendra très bien ce MacBook alu.

Il faut dire que pour les personnes qui trouvent le prix un peu chère il y a le store éducation pour les étudiants (soit environ 100 euros moins chère) et surtout à la prochaine rev. il y aura sûrement une baisse des prix comme à l' accoutumée.


----------



## ordimans (14 Octobre 2008)

JE viens ajouter ma pierre à l'édifice
Futur possédeur d'un Macbook Pro, je commence dans le monde des mac
Je suis assez content de la keynote je m'attendais à bien pire au vue des rumeurs
le trackpad ne m'inquiète pas tant que ça on s'habitue à tout et au pire une souris et c'est réglé
le systeme de carte graphique très bien

Le prix bah finalement je le trouve corret (profitant de 15%) avec un 320go et 4go de ram (c'est le maximum que j'espèrais je suis pas déçu)
car avant les dd c'était du n'importe quoi entre 250 200 go et 4200 5400 7200 tr/min c'était affreux.

Le firewire il y a un 800 ca me suffira si j'en ai besoin
Deux ports USB vite limité, une souris avec fil et une clé usb ca y est c'est fini
Souris bluetooth et le problème et réglé

le display port ca me fait bien rire, il ose dire que le bluray c'est pas démocratisé et tout et il met un display port que peu d'écran possède à part son Cinema Display 24, même ma tv full hd de sony ne l'a pas il faut acheter une qui sort ces jours ci me semble t'il la Z4500 donc bon
Cela lui permet de gagner sur les taxes de l'hdmi et dvi probablement. Et soi disant les licenses sont chers alors qu'il y en a dans dans des portables à moins de 1000&#8364;, dommage surtout que dans l'avenir on sait que le bluray restera puisque le hd dvd est vain.
M'enfin je m'en passeerai mais ca m'aurai arrangé un graveur BD.

Le design me va bien, les deux gamme se ressemblent mais quoi de mieux qu'une uniformisation
Le brillant on s'habituera et le LED ca change bien l'éclairage aussi

Sur ce je vais aller le commander sous peu, par contre j'hésite à prendre le 320 en 7200tr/min ?Et le SSD 128gb c'est pas en plus ? Ca le remplacera ?
Le proc est ce utile de prendre 2,8Ghz ? enfin là le prix est assez élevé

Et dois je prendre l'apple care ?

Sinon je voulais savoir quand était fait le débit, à l'expédition ?
Et il faut compter combien de temps avant de le recevoir ?
Il y a marqué 7 jours ouvrables, mais c'est pour l'expédition après UPS c'est 24h ?


Et un dernier truc mettre les adaptateurs à 29&#8364; c'est inadmissible, on veut brancher son MBP à un vidéoprojecteur ou écran on doit payer leur adaptateur 29&#8364; c'est fait pour vendre c'est tout. Un peu dommage cette politique
Heuresement que c'est du costaud


----------



## tofskite (14 Octobre 2008)

be moi j'ai pas hésité et j'ai pris le macbook haut de gamme car le pro pour 300 euros je ne pouvait pas  

et puis je le trouve vraiment beau et bien équipé malgré tout. en tout cas pour mon utilisation 

livré pour le 29 oct selon apple ... 

j'ai hate !!


----------



## estcethomas (14 Octobre 2008)

ça fait limite propagande je trouve!


----------



## tfoth (14 Octobre 2008)

eman a dit:


> Concernant les 13 pouces les prix flambent.
> 1199 pour le premier, admettons....
> mais pour le 2nd, 300 plus cher pour 0,4 ghz et 80 go de DD de plus c'est du délire. Rien ne le justifie surtout que ce n'est pas les disques dur qui sont chers aujourd'hui.....alors ???
> 
> ...



1Kg de différence, et un écran LED, plus lumineux, permettant de plus une meilleure autonomie.

Faut arrêter de confondre matériel et puissance. (et puis, plus on va dans le haut de gamme, plus les prix s'envolent, surtout niveau processeur, et plus le rapport qualité/prix baisse, une fois passé un certain seuil)


----------



## iLee (14 Octobre 2008)

Question.. Jai vu tourner Need For Speed... en full screen! Comment ca se fait? Je pensais quon ne pouvais avoir le jeu qu'en 4:3 ?


----------



## Icarus (14 Octobre 2008)

Il y a une grosse différence entre un 2x2.0 et un 2x2.4 Ghz à votre avis? Enfin ça sera surtout pour utiliser la suite Office, regarder des vidéos, utiliser Garageband, aller sur le net,...bref rien de très pro.


----------



## benkenobi (14 Octobre 2008)

Icarus a dit:


> Il y a une grosse différence entre un 2x2.0 et un 2x2.4 Ghz à votre avis?



2x0.4 ?


----------



## ordimans (14 Octobre 2008)

Ah y a une date de livraison
Encore des petites questions par rapport à la commande, je connais pas l'apple store
Si je commande des options ca va rallonger ou pas ?
De beaucoup ?
(le dd en 7200 car 38 en plus c'est correct pour ce que ca apporte)

les accessoires je les prendrai séparement je pense ou plus tard, remote et dvi (encore que remote l'iphone le fait très bien)

sinon je veux profiter de l'offre ipod en même temps pour 25 si j'ai bien compris
donc il rembourse après par virement comme d'habitude dans ce genre d'offre par contre y a marqué livraison en 24h les deux produits seront envoyés séparement ou ensemble ?


----------



## tofskite (14 Octobre 2008)

be après tant d'émotion désolé .... :d


----------



## iLee (14 Octobre 2008)

Pour une utilisation bureautique tu ne verras aucune difference...


----------



## Icarus (14 Octobre 2008)

Merci à benkenobi et iLee ^^


----------



## F118I4 (14 Octobre 2008)

La keynote en vidéo en avance par rapport à l' habitude: http://events.apple.com.edgesuite.net/0810rtdws876/event/index.html


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2008)

849 pour l'ecran 24"

c'est un peu cher par rapport a la concurrence qd meme...

Dell va bientot repliquer avec des sorties prochaines


----------



## Pdg (14 Octobre 2008)

He bien he bien...

J'en entends pas mal qui sont "déçus". Je vais de ce pas apporter ma touche d'optimisme débordant ! (oh non, il va encore nous faire chi*r !)

Je suis heureux ce soir. Oui, j'aime beaucoup le nouveau design (j'aimais aussi l'ancien, je suis bon public). Cela dit je comprends ceux qui n'accrochent pas. Je pense que tout le monde s'y habituera à terme.

Je suis extrêmement satisfait de la solution trackpad sans bouton : je hais les boutons de trackpad. Bon, faudra voir à l'usage, mais moi ça me correspond totalement.

L'écran brillant, j'aime bien le rendu (cela dit, je comprends les professionnels de l'image qui sont déçus).

Bref. Ma carte bleue est en train de finir de fondre, mais j'ai le sourire aux lèvres. 

Plus qu'à attendre le monsieur de TNT et à espérer ne pas tomber sur une série défectueuse :rose:

Et voilà. J'ai switché


----------



## mog (14 Octobre 2008)

zelpapang a dit:


> [...] Sinon j'ai oublié de dire du mal du trackpad. Bon en fait comme je ne l'ai pas encore testé ce serait *démago*, mais personnellement je [...]


Ah.. "cataleptique" a aussi une belle sonorité je trouve :rateau: 

Sinon le coup du nouveau port écran révolutionnaire.. mais pour le moins peu courant c'est assez fort. Et hop que je débourse CHF 40.- pour un adaptateur VGA.


----------



## DarkDestiny (14 Octobre 2008)

Paski.pne a dit:


> Il y a un clic physique, le trackpad s'enfonce


 
Justement j'ai des doutes c'est pas clairement dit. Ca m'aidera pas pour mon click Doirt mais je trouverait ça assez sympa.


----------



## BergamoteCanelle (14 Octobre 2008)

Pour en revenir à cette absence de firewire sur les nveaux Macbook, je me pose une question (peut être très con). Ma caméra Sony (qui est donc vieille) a une sortie USB donc je peux brancher un cable USB dessus (et il me semble qu'une fois j'avais trasnféré un peu de film en USB) donc en branchant le cable USB sur le port USB 2 du Macbook, ça ne fait pas l'affaire ?
Il me semblait que la différence entre les deux c'est la vitesse, mais pas le format, donc je pourrai quand même utiliser ma caméra ? Ou alors je raconte n'importe quoi parce que j'y connais rien ? 

Merci


----------



## Ouzmoutous (14 Octobre 2008)

Et bien majgré tout le mal qu'en disent certains moi je trouve les nouveaux MBP sublimes!

Certains ont parlé de look "HP"? Je lui voit plutôt un écran bien mieux mis en évidence!

Le touchpad? On ne peut pas le critiquer personne ne l'a encore essayé!

Le seul point qui m'ennuie un peu c'est la disparition de la sortie DVI et de l'adaptateur VGA fourni... mais bon, c'est pas pour rien qu'on traite Apple de mesquin...

Essuyer les plâtres... quand je vois toutes versions touchées par le probleme de puce graphique, je me dis qu'aucune version n'est vraiment à l'abris, alors, plutot que de tout le temps attendre, autant acheter quand le besoin se fait sentir!

Bref, très belle bête que j'ai hâte de voir arriver chez moi! 

je ne l'avais pas dit? Je viens de switcher et en profitant de l'offre étudiant en plus  

==> nano + MBP = super Noël avant l'heure! (sauf pour mon banquier mais bon, lui c'est un grincheux)


alors ralez autant que vous voulez moi je suis CONTENT!!!!


----------



## tofskite (14 Octobre 2008)

Pdg a dit:


> He bien he bien...
> 
> J'en entends pas mal qui sont "déçus". Je vais de ce pas apporter ma touche d'optimisme débordant ! (oh non, il va encore nous faire chi*r !)
> 
> ...


merci Pdg de partager mon bonheur... on a le droit d'aimer tranquille non  vivement TNT ...


----------



## Ptit-doudet (14 Octobre 2008)

Bonsoir à tous.

Je suis novice en ordinateur. Je tourne actuellement sur windows XP et depuis le mois d'aout j'attends pour m'acheter un Mac. Ayant entendu d'une prochaine mise à jour (celle-ci) j'ai attendu.
Mais le souci c'est que j'ai attendu en ayant entendu parler d'une baisse de prix agressive. Cela avait été confirmée par certaines rumeurs sur internet pour un mac à 800 dollars ! 
Et là...quelle deception. Je ne sais en plus pas trop quoi penser du design.
Sachant que je suis étudiant et que j'aurai surtout à utiliser bureautique internet et powerpoint, que je conseillez-vous.
En plus j'hésite à acheter là où à me diriger sur le refurb pour acheter l'ancien ! En même temps l'ancien sera moins vite "dépassé".... Cruel dileme !
Parce que ce qui me chagrine : avant 1000&#8364; pour 2,1 GHz et maintenant 1200&#8364; pour 2,0 !!!! Est-ce qu'on voit ou verra une grosse différence de rapidité?

Comme je vous l'ai dit, je suis nul en informatique donc pouvez vous me dire qi cette mise à jour est plutôt réussie ou pas ! (enfin je crois que non).

Merci d'avance !


----------



## tofskite (14 Octobre 2008)

Ptit-doudet a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous.
> 
> Je suis novice en ordinateur. Je tourne actuellement sur windows XP et depuis le mois d'aout j'attends pour m'acheter un Mac. Ayant entendu d'une prochaine mise à jour (celle-ci) j'ai attendu.
> Mais le souci c'est que j'ai attendu en ayant entendu parler d'une baisse de prix agressive. Cela avait été confirmée par certaines rumeurs sur internet pour un mac à 800 dollars !
> ...


be mes conseils de novice professionnel c'est que selon ton budget et ton utilisation l'ancien est top ... ensuite si tu as les moyens le nouveau à 2,0Ghz ( mais avec de la ram plus performante ...) c'est largement suffisant pour une utilisation classique.. 

cela reste simplement mon point de vue ..

en tout cas le switch c'est une belle idée au moins pour léopard qui vaut vraiment le détour..


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2008)

Pour le design, je trouvais celui de l'imac alu horrible et j'ai totalement changé d'avis quand je suis entrée dans ma salle de classe remise à neuf avec une douzaine d'imac 20 pouces. Je suis tombé sous le charme, j'attends donc de me faire une idée des portables en magasin.


----------



## iLee (14 Octobre 2008)

la difference en terme de performance tu ne la sentiras pas... par contre la solidite du boitier je suis presque sur ce soit plus agreable lorsque tu le trimballe partout!


----------



## tofskite (14 Octobre 2008)

iLee a dit:


> la difference en terme de performance tu ne la sentiras pas... par contre la solidite du boitier je suis presque sur ce soit plus agreable lorsque tu le trimballe partout!


oui je suis assez d'accord. on ne parle pas de la construction et effectivement le gain de rigidité est énorme je pense.. et donc de solidité !!


----------



## Pdg (14 Octobre 2008)

DarkDestiny a dit:


> Question bête : Si l'on met vista en dual boot, ou même via VMware Fusion, comment fera t'on le Clic Droit ?



Simple. Sur la page d'Apple qui traite du trackpad multitouch en verre sans bouton, on nous dit qu'on peut paramétrer des zones différemment cliquables. Je cite : "pour les utilisateurs venant d'un monde où le clic droit règne en maître" (suivez mon regard)...

Donc pas de souci, on paramètre le tapotage dans le coin inférieur droit (par exemple) comme étant clic droit et pouf ! on a un clic droit. C'est pas beau tout ça ?


----------



## kryss (14 Octobre 2008)

Ah la la... depuis le temps que je les attendais ces Macbook Pro. 

Au fait, j'ai une petite question. Sur le 1er modèle Macbook Pro à 1799 Euros, si j'ai bien compris, on a la 9400 qui est partagée avec la RAM et la 9600M GT à 256 Mo dédiés en config de base (sur l'apple store : NVIDIA GeForce 9400M + 9600M GT avec 256Mo) ? c'est bien ça ? Alors que sur le modèle au dessus à 2249 Euros, c'est la 9600M GT à 512 Mo dédiés ?

Perso, je suis plus convaincu par le modèle à 2,53 Ghz déjà pour la RAM à 4 Go, les 320 Go de disque dur, les 512 Mo dédiés et les 6 Mo de mémoire cache. Certes, le prix n'est pas justifié, mais pour un macbook pro, ce modèle-là rempli plus ce rôle de pro. Sinon, mieux vaut prendre le deuxième modèle en macbook, le design étant carrément le même avec un écran de 13 pouces et des caractéristiques assez proches.

Vous en pensez quoi vous ?


----------



## Paski.pne (14 Octobre 2008)

DarkDestiny a dit:


> Justement j'ai des doutes c'est pas clairement dit. Ca m'aidera pas pour mon click Doirt mais je trouverait ça assez sympa.


Regarde la vidéo à propos du MacBook sur le site d'Apple. Tu n'auras pas tous les détails sur le trackpad, mais ça te permettra de te faire une petite idée


----------



## Jarod03 (14 Octobre 2008)

Je les trouvent superbe aussi ces nouveaux MB !


----------



## iLee (14 Octobre 2008)

kryss a dit:


> Ah la la... depuis le temps que je les attendais ces Macbook Pro.
> 
> Au fait, j'ai une petite question. Sur le 1er modèle Macbook Pro à 1799 Euros, si j'ai bien compris, on a la 9400 qui est partagée avec la RAM et la 9600M GT à 256 Mo dédiés en config de base (sur l'apple store : NVIDIA GeForce 9400M + 9600M GT avec 256Mo) ? c'est bien ça ? Alors que sur le modèle au dessus à 2249 Euros, c'est la 9600M GT à 512 Mo dédiés ?
> 
> ...



A par(t)? pour la carte graphique que tu ne pourras pas changer par la suite, le reste est facilement "upgradable" .... Bon tu vas me dire quil y a 0.13Ghz de plus.. A toi de voir si tu en as vraiment besoin

Eh! Quand on parle decran LED pour les nouveaux portables... Je me trompe pas hein? le Macbook Pro Santa Rosa 15" etait bien vendu avec un ecran LED aussi?


----------



## discolan (14 Octobre 2008)

J'envisageais de changer mon MBP et au vu des photos et rumeurs, je me suis plaisir en achetant ... un bel iPhone 16 Go blanc 
Et j'ai bien fait ! Je trouve hideux ce nouveau design et bien content d'avoir un MBP tout alu et avec un écran mat. je lui gonflerais son disque dur sous peu.


----------



## Amalcrex (14 Octobre 2008)

Ça dépend de quel santa rosa tu parles...
PS : A part


----------



## xao85 (14 Octobre 2008)

Moi je dis que tout ceux qui le trouve "hideux" vont dire totalement le contraire en le voyant à la fnac...   Comme à l'époque des imac!


----------



## kryss (14 Octobre 2008)

Oui oui, tu as raison iLee... ce ne sont pas les 0,13 Ghz qui m'intéressent mais les 6 Mo de cache sur le modèle à 2249 euros, soit le double des 3 Mo du modèle d'entrée de gamme.

Le cache, la Ram et la mémoire vidéo dédiée sont 3 éléments très importants pour moi puisque je vais devoir utiliser mon macbook pro pour la 3D et la CAO (je suis en architecture).

Reste à avoir la confirmation que sur le modèle à 1799 euros il y a bien en configuration de base (et non en option) la 9600M GT à 256 Mo dédiés ?


----------



## supermoquette (14 Octobre 2008)

ptain la longue ligne de coke qu'on peut faire rien que sur le tracpad


----------



## iLee (14 Octobre 2008)

Amalcrex a dit:


> Ça dépend de quel santa rosa tu parles...
> PS : A part



Aaaah  Amalcrex! Toujours la pour me sauver la mise!  
Le mien correspond a la serie qui est sortie en Juillet 2007.. cest bien un LED nop?


----------



## kevinh44fr (14 Octobre 2008)

la 9400M a l'air bien en fait non?
selon http://www.apple.com/fr/macbook/graphics.html, on peut faire tourner CoD4...c'est plutôt bien non?
Je dis ça, car j'hésite entre MB et MBP... ^^
300 euros de diff pour un 7200 tours/min, 2", un port firewire, une 9600MGT 256mo et express card...
Est-ce que ça les vaut? Sa m'a l'air...mais vive les sous dépensés


----------



## benkenobi (14 Octobre 2008)

supermoquette a dit:


> ptain la longue ligne de coke qu'on peut faire rien que sur le tracpad



Laisse tomber, ils comprennent pas l'humour...


----------



## iLee (14 Octobre 2008)

kryss a dit:


> Oui oui, tu as raison iLee... ce ne sont pas les 0,13 Ghz qui m'intéressent mais les 6 Mo de cache sur le modèle à 2249 euros, soit le double des 3 Mo du modèle d'entrée de gamme.
> 
> Le cache, la Ram et la mémoire vidéo dédiée sont 3 éléments très importants pour moi puisque je vais devoir utiliser mon macbook pro pour la 3D et la CAO (je suis en architecture).
> 
> Reste à avoir la confirmation que sur le modèle à 1799 euros il y a bien en configuration de base (et non en option) la 9600M GT à 256 Mo dédiés ?



Je me rappelle que je me posais aussi la question lorsque jai achete mon MBP. Jhesitais entre le modele 128Mo et 256Mo.. Apres des comparatifs sur internet, il ny avait aucune difference en terme de performance. Donc jimagine quil va falloir attendre les retours dutilisateurs.. Pour ce qui est de la Ram, Macway fait des barettes de 2Go pour 32euros..


----------



## Elvis (14 Octobre 2008)

J'ai trop hâte qu'on soit à l'ouverture des magasiiiiiiiiiiiiiiins! :love:


----------



## Amalcrex (14 Octobre 2008)

iLee a dit:


> Aaaah  Amalcrex! Toujours la pour me sauver la mise!
> Le mien correspond a la serie qui est sortie en Juillet 2007.. cest bien un LED nop?



Je pense que oui... Sans en être si sûr que ça, désolé
Si quelqu'un pouvait confirmer


----------



## lalou (14 Octobre 2008)

supermoquette a dit:


> ptain la longue ligne de coke qu'on peut faire rien que sur le tracpad



 C'est en option le G de cc  ?


----------



## divoli (14 Octobre 2008)

Amalcrex a dit:


> Je pense que oui... Sans en être si sûr que ça, désolé
> Si quelqu'un pouvait confirmer



Oui, c'est certain, tous les MBP 15" équipés de la plateforme Santa Rosa (sortis dès juin 2007) sont équipés d'un écran LED.


----------



## ch_997 (14 Octobre 2008)

*Je ne sais pas si jarrive en retard mais Le Figaro a vu notre remarque sur le Parfaitement Con...


http://www.lefigaro.fr/hightech/200...es-portables-apple-se-parent-d-aluminium-.php

A la fin, ca parle du site  *


----------



## giga64 (14 Octobre 2008)

Oui, j'imagine... Mon MBP 15" acheté en novembre 2007 - écran mat  - possède un éclairage LED 

Edit : 'tin, t'aurais pu me la laisser celle-là *div'* 



Ah oui, cool la fermeture magnétique du MBP, les crochets sur l'ancienne version me font toujours flipper.

Pour finir, le principal intérêt c'est qu'il va y avoir du nouveau dans les photos de switch


----------



## Pierre-Nico (15 Octobre 2008)

quid du changement de disque dur sur les MBP est-ce aussi simple que sur les "anciens" MB ? sinon j'ai vue sur des photos que le magsafe est le même que celui du MBA, donc pas de compatibilité avec les anciens magsafe ?

sinon j'aime beaucoup les nouvelles actions du trackpad, même si avec les coins actifs ça va faire un peu beaucoup et répétitif... la seule déception est l'écran, en effet, on s'y habitueras...

j'ai commandé le modèle à 2.4 Ghz en rajoutant le disque dur 250 Go à 7200 tr/min, je n'ai pas directement pris le modèle 320 car mine de rien 80 euros pour si peu, je suis étudiant quoi !  

mais j'aime beaucoup le design et pour ceux qui râle je pense aussi qu'il faut le voir en vrai pour juger et puis il y aura un petit temps d'adaptation, comme pour l'iMac, dont le changement était radicale à l'époque !


----------



## Amalcrex (15 Octobre 2008)

Oui c'est vrai, on pourra mieux se rendre compte peut-être...
Sinon Divoli, ça ne s'applique pas aux 17", que tu le soulignes avec insistances ?


----------



## frolick10 (15 Octobre 2008)

Y a plus qu'à attendre la Rev B... en espérant que la pomme du clavier réapparaisse... :rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (15 Octobre 2008)

Quel coup de poignard dans le dos pour les graphistes.  Plus d'écran mat, sur le MacBook Pro, ni sur l'iMac. Bon... il vous reste l'option du macpro.


----------



## giga64 (15 Octobre 2008)

Tu parles, le *MacPro*... y a même pas d'écran :rateau:


----------



## greggorynque (15 Octobre 2008)

Moi je me marre  (quand je pense a tous les mecs qui avaient des erections en imaginant un macbook avec une 8600, du HDMI, du blueray pour 800 euros   )

de l'alu en un trackpad sans bouto c'est hard pour une MAJ de macbook augmentant les prix 

la bonne nouvelle est la petite 9400 de série chez tout le monde !

sinon je trouve HONTEUX de reserver le clavier retroéclairé au haut de gamme mais bon ....


----------



## stratovirus (15 Octobre 2008)

Je pense que les prix sont dictées en fonction d'une pure stratégie marketing !!!

Et oui, les aficionados vont commander derechef, c'est toujours ca d'engrangé en marge pure, 

ensuite il ne restera plus qu'a faire une baisse de prix lors d'une belle opération de marketing et promotion "déguisée" pour arriver au prix normal, si les ventes se tassent un peu, histoire de faire bouger les indécis ou les nouveaux switchers

Et comme Apple a vendu le premier trimestre 2008 plus de laptop que tout 2007, pourquoi sacrifier de la marge qui réjouis les actionnaires


----------



## bompi (15 Octobre 2008)

[off]
Sympa d'écouter un Anglois à cette présentation. Enfin quelqu'un qui dit _alumin*i*um_ 
[/off]
Je les trouve jolis tout plein, ces portables. Je pense que le nouveau modèle de base suffit amplement pour la plupart des gens, d'autant plus avec la perspective de Snow Leopard qui doit _améliorer_ les performances de Leopard.

Comme d'habitude, il va falloir trancher. Malheureusement je vais devoir garder mes machines encore un an ou deux, avant de passer par le refurb : les analystes qui se réjouissaient d'une potentielle baisse de la marge doivent revoir leur enthousiasme à la baisse.


----------



## rains091 (15 Octobre 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> sinon je trouve HONTEUX de reserver le clavier retroéclairé au haut de gamme mais bon ....



100% d'accord.. C'est un peu beaucoup abusé je trouve..


----------



## RaelRiaK (15 Octobre 2008)

Depuis que j'ai switché, j'entends tout le monde se plaindre (enfin c'est relatif) disant que les trucs géniaux qu'il faudrait rajouter au MacBook sont :
- L'alu
- Du graphique puissant
- Le retro éclairage du clavier

Et bien en clair ils l'ont fait et les prix n'ont pas trop bougé. Sans blague fouillez dans le forum vous verrez que c'est quelque chose de récurrent. Alors je dis, super, ces machines étaient déjà super, maintenant elles sont encore plus belles, et combles les quelques points à combler.

Pour ce qui est du blue ray : pourquoi faire ??? Honnêtement, à part des film a acheter pour les regarder en HD sur un écran 13,3" ... Le DVD fait parfaitement l'affaire! Parce que graver un blue ray, faut déjà avoir 50Go de données à graver! C'est 20 Time Capsule de 1To, donc ça veut dire que dans la vie numérique de bon nombre de personne, nous ne graverions qu'une dizaine de blue ray ... Donc honnêtement rajouter du blue ray, je n'en ai jamais vu l'utilité. 

Je ne suis pas déçu, ces machines sont formidable et en plus elles sont belles sans pour autant donner une impression de réchauffé! A la prochaine révision ils ajouteront la nouvelle architecture Intel, et hop là, des machines de guerre!


----------



## stratovirus (15 Octobre 2008)

rains091 a dit:


> 100% d'accord.. C'est un peu beaucoup abusé je trouve..



Mais Apple a toujours été le spécialiste de l'abus de confiance réitéré


----------



## rains091 (15 Octobre 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> Moi je me marre  (quand je pense a tous les mecs qui avaient des erections en imaginant un macbook avec une 8600, du HDMI, du blueray pour 800 euros   )
> ....



Tu oublie aussi les 4go de DDR3, et le processeur de 2.4ghz...  


Personnellement et plus sérieusement, sur ces nouveaux Macbook, niveau design, je les trouve plutôt reussi même si l'évolution est importante, je pense que la plupart d'entre nous vont s'y habituer..! Après, je ne comprend pas le choix d'Apple de supprimer les écrans mat. Sur le Macbook Pro au moins, ils auraient pu laissé le choix mais bon..
Après, par contre, niveau technique, je ne sais pas pour vous, mais je suis un peu déçu.. Même si les évolutions sont bonne et reste plus que suffisante, mais j'aimerai quand même qu'il y'ai plus de choix comme par exemple, le disque dur, ca m'intéresserait fortement de voir un disque dur de 500go dans un Macbook Pro par exemple..  
Faisant pas mal de photos, j'ai actuellement 120 go et je n'ai qu'un 350D, et je ne travaille pas en raw.. Et je ne parle pas même pas en .PSD où les photos sont énormes.. 
Bref, ce ne sont pas des gros détails mais bon, c'est dommage je trouve que certaines choses manquent à l'appel! Mais bon, cela ne m'empechera pas de switché sur ceux-la!!


----------



## biznopp (15 Octobre 2008)

Ca y est j'ai passé ma commande !! un MBP 2.4 ghz avec l'option du disque dur de 250 go en 7200 tr/m...Par contre livraison 28/29 octobre encore qq jours d'attentes 

Sinon d'un point de vu générale moi personnelement je trouve les nouveaux macbook et macbook pro très beaux. Après je pense que tout est une histoire de gout mais comme le disent pas mal de personnes ici il faut attendre et s'habituer au nouveau look et surtout le VOIR EN VRAI !!

Sinon j'ai remarqué que certaines personnes avaient peur au niveau du firewire 800 (pour le mbp bien sur) de ne pas pouvoir brancher de camescope dv. Je suis monteur et il existe un cable firewire 800/ mini dv qui coute le meme prix qu'un cable standard donc pas d'affolement !!! 

En tout cas j'espère juste que les Rev-a ne seront pas catastrophique comme se fut le cas à l'époque du lancement des premiers C2D. Mais ça je pense que seul le temps nous le diras....


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (15 Octobre 2008)

RaelRiaK a dit:


> Depuis que j'ai switché, j'entends tout le monde se plaindre (enfin c'est relatif) disant que les trucs géniaux qu'il faudrait rajouter au MacBook sont :
> - L'alu
> - Du graphique puissant
> - Le retro éclairage du clavier
> ...


Non mais je crois que beaucoup sacrifirait la carte graphique du Macbook pour récupérer le Firewire. Pour moi y'a pas photos. J'avais envie de me prendre un petit macbook pour prendre des notes de cours, mais j'ai mon DD externe en FW. Et je ne sais pas combien de temps ça prend le transfert de compte utilisateur etc en USB 2.0, déjà que pour transférer de la musique sur l'iPod c'est franchement lent. :hein: Bref je ne suis  vraiment pas convaincu.


----------



## stratovirus (15 Octobre 2008)

rains091 a dit:


> Tu oublie aussi les 4go de DDR3, et le processeur de 2.4ghz...
> 
> Après, je ne comprend pas le choix d'Apple de supprimer les écrans mat. Sur le Macbook Pro au moins, ils auraient pu laissé le choix mais bon..



A mon humble avis, ces écrans préparent la révolution des écrans tactiles, il faut préparer les utilisateurs

Apple agit toujours ainsi depuis l'abandon du Newton ex d'abord iTunes, puis l'iPod, puis l'iPhone, alors que l'iPhone aurait pu arriver plus tôt, non, ils préparent le terrain avec un buldozer pour ratisser au max la concurrence


----------



## greggorynque (15 Octobre 2008)

Pour moi cela signale quelques chose de TRES TRES important dans la stratégie d'apple.

Si leur parts de marché montent,c'est indéniable, ils semblent pourtant vouloir limiter une trop forte expansion. Ceci afin d'éviter de devoir augmenter leur chaines de production, et de posseder une place parfois inconfortable de leader du marché (virus ect...)

Apple continue donc pour ce pourquoi ils sont connus, proposer du materiel design et innovant (trackpad, autonomie, alu aux finitions parfaites, écrans LED, clavier rétroéclairé (même si pas tout le temps)avec un prix en conséquence ...

Les gammes actuelles n'en sont pas rendues obsolètes, mais je trouve au contraire qu'apple par ses petites innovatins s'éloigne du monde des 13' PC proposant des petits plus qui comme toujours ont leur prix...

*Quand a cette inéptie qui consiste à dire qu'on ne peux pas travailler sur écran brillant* je répondrais  que :

- les couleurs vives de ces écrans une fois reglés sont plus fidèles !
- les écrans sont desormais LED, donc TRES lumineux et utilisables même en exterieur
- Si vous avez des rideeaux dans votre lieu de travail, penser à les fermer si les reflets vous gênent
- J'imagine que vous n'avez jamais travaillé sur des moniteur a tuba cathodique ? Car beaucoup de professionels de la photos préfèrent encore ces moniteux pourtant plus brillants encore que les dalles appleglossy

Je comprend que les reflets puissent être génants, mais dans une entreprise 100% mac, je pense qu'une dépense pour 4 stores n'est pas innabordable 

Personellement j'utilise au travail un vieux moniteur a tubes ultrabrillant que je n'échangerais pas contre l'écran plat et mat de ma voisine (pourtant de bonne qualité) qui écrase completement les nuances rendant les texte gris illisibles pour peu qu'il y ait du soleil justement...

L'apple display est innovant aussi, leur cable Macsafe/USB/Video est TRES ingénieux.


----------



## rains091 (15 Octobre 2008)

stratovirus a dit:


> A mon humble avis, ces écrans préparent la révolution des écrans tactiles, il faut préparer les utilisateurs



C'est ce que je pense aussi.. De ce que j'avais appris par une entreprise concurrente d'Apple ayant son siège en France dans la même ville qu'Apple, il y'avait des rumeurs comme quoi les prochaines Imac serait tactile, des simples rumeurs de la concurrence, mais ce n'est pas impossible, surtout depuis qu'HP à sorti un ordinateur de bureau avec écran tactile.. Après, est ce qu'Apple juge que cela soit interessant à utiliser, je ne sais pas..


----------



## Macuserman (15 Octobre 2008)

Commande dès Novembre (fin) pour ma part...

Autrement, même si les serveurs ont lâchés, on a établi un nouveau record: 3572 connectés en même temps!! 

Merci Apple!


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (15 Octobre 2008)

Question qui me vient à l'esprit en parcourant le site Apple:
On peut encore changer les batteries des MB / MBP?


----------



## rains091 (15 Octobre 2008)

Atlante a dit:


> Question qui me vient à l'esprit en parcourant le site Apple:
> On peut encore changer les batteries des MB / MBP?



C'est à dire? Tu parle des anciens MB et MBP?


----------



## biznopp (15 Octobre 2008)

Moi je souhaiterais savoir si on pourra changer la ram soit meme facilement comme sur les ancien MPB


----------



## angstrom (15 Octobre 2008)

""*Quand a cette inéptie qui consiste à dire qu'on ne peux pas travailler sur écran brillant* je répondrais  que :

- les couleurs vives de ces écrans une fois reglés sont plus fidèles !
- les écrans sont desormais LED, donc TRES lumineux et utilisables même en exterieur
- Si vous avez des rideeaux dans votre lieu de travail, penser à les fermer si les reflets vous gênent
- J'imagine que vous n'avez jamais travaillé sur des moniteur a tuba cathodique ? Car beaucoup de professionels de la photos préfèrent encore ces moniteux pourtant plus brillants encore que les dalles appleglossy

Je comprend que les reflets puissent être génants, mais dans une entreprise 100% mac, je pense qu'une dépense pour 4 stores n'est pas innabordable 

Personellement j'utilise au travail un vieux moniteur a tubes ultrabrillant que je n'échangerais pas contre l'écran plat et mat de ma voisine (pourtant de bonne qualité) qui écrase completement les nuances rendant les texte gris illisibles pour peu qu'il y ait du soleil justement...""

Quel fatras de justifications !!!
les couleurs vives sont parfois plus fidèles . C"'est sur qu'a 100%de saturation le rouge est rouge , le bleu bleu, et le vert vert.... mais plus fidéles 
Les écrans led etant plus lumineux, ca ne pose justement aucun probleme de conserver l'aspect mat moins contrasté
Je ne sais pas sur quel genre de tube catho vous travailliez, mais ceux digne des graphistes notamment etaient mat pour la plupart. La cie etc etc etc...

Mais peu importe. Le plus dur pour les reporter qui bossent en exterieur , je ne vous dis pas les eclairage d'un terrain de foot le soir sur le miroir-dalle du macbookpro, c'est de raquer 1700 euros pour ne plus avoir le choix. 
C'est effectivement un coup de poignard dans le dos des graphistes , comme j'ai pu le lire plus haut dans ce forum. Car leur seul et honéreux choix vas résider dans un écran pro demeurés etrangement mat chez apple . Mais c'est aussi une C..... pour les reporters photographes.
Bref .... 
Les effets de modes c'est bien si on a le choix de s'en passer. Mais quand le marketing choisi à ma place, je regarde ailleurs ...


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Octobre 2008)

Frodon a dit:


> Si ton camescope ne supporte pas l'USB 2 (ca fait maintenant un moment que les camescopes supportent l'USB 2 cela dit), tu devras soit trouver un adaptateur USB 2.0 <-> Firewire compatible Mac (y'en a déjà peu, et des compatibles Mac je sais pas s'il y en a)...
> 
> ... ou changer de camescope


Euh... adaptateur FW/USB ???? Il faudrait déjà l'inventer.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (15 Octobre 2008)

rains091 a dit:


> C'est à dire? Tu parle des anciens MB et MBP?


Bien sûr que je parle des nouveaux. 
Le témoin de charge a été déplacé sur la bordure de la coque, y'a de quoi s'inquiéter.


----------



## macss (15 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour,
Suite à l'évènement, je viens de switcher  J'ai toujours été sous windows.  Je viens d'acheter le 2,4   4 go de ram, apple remote, backlite keyboard avec l'adapteur VGA pour mon écran externe  mais je voudrais que quelqu'un  m'explique ma facture.

Je viens du Canada alors les pris sont en CAD.

Le total atteint 1843$ et avec les taxes c'est *2,080.29$  *jusque la c'est normal même si j'aurais aimé qu'ils me disent que les taxe n'était pas inclu dans le prix de départ avec le email de facture parce que c'est quand même 200$ de plus.  Ensuite, sur mon compte Visa il passe a 2137$ c'est ce bout que je comprend pas... pourquoi c'est pas 2080 ?

Merci


----------



## aphro_fg (15 Octobre 2008)

Est ce que c'est toujours aussi simple de changer le DD et la Ram sur le MacBook ?

De cela va dépendre mon achat.

Si quelqu'un à la réponse..


MErci


----------



## biznopp (15 Octobre 2008)

aphro_fg a dit:


> Est ce que c'est toujours aussi simple de changer le DD et la Ram sur le MacBook ?
> 
> De cela va dépendre mon achat.
> 
> ...


oui j'aimerais beaucoup savoir aussi


----------



## stratovirus (15 Octobre 2008)

biznopp a dit:


> oui j'aimerais beaucoup savoir aussi



Il suffit de vérifier sur une photo du dessous de la coque, s'il y a une trappe pour la sortir.

Que les témoins soient en façade, c'est une bonne chose, le plateau du bureau n'a jamais été capable de m'informer sur l'état de la charge&#8230;

Si Apple a empêcher l'échange, c'est une erreur qui pourrait lui coûter cher, mon MacBookPro en est à sa 3ème batterie, la première chauffait anormalement, la 2ème a fait une grossesse nerveuse, (elle a doublé de volume)

Et mon bon vieux Ti qui à 5 ans en est toujours avec sa première, qui ne charge plus qu'à 98% mais qui est toujours là !


----------



## rains091 (15 Octobre 2008)

Atlante a dit:


> Bien sûr que je parle des nouveaux.
> Le témoin de charge a été déplacé sur la bordure de la coque, y'a de quoi s'inquiéter.




Oui. Je ne vois pas pourquoi cela changerait. D'ailleurs, les batteries des nouveaux MB et MBP sont déja disponible sur l'Apple Store.


----------



## rains091 (15 Octobre 2008)

biznopp a dit:


> Moi je souhaiterais savoir si on pourra changer la ram soit meme facilement comme sur les ancien MPB



Oui aussi. De même, les disques dures ont aussi été rapprochées et peuvent être installer facilement sur les MBP, pas besoin de démonter la dalle comme sur les anciens.


----------



## aphro_fg (15 Octobre 2008)

Toujours rien sur le changement disque dur MacBook  ou Ram,
 pour ceux que ça intéresse les 2 Go DDR3 sont à environ 75 Euro donc 150 Euro pour du 4Go, si il est impossible d'accéder à la ram alor l'upgrade direct sur l'Apple Store est à prendre en compte pour 140 Euro pour 4Go d'office.

Pour ce qu'il en est du DD IMPOSSIBLE de trouver une image du dessous de l'appareil, même sur la séquence quicktime QVR qui est sensée présenter le macbook sous toutes ses coutures si vous trouvez l'info meric d'en faire part...


----------



## rains091 (15 Octobre 2008)

aphro_fg a dit:


> Est ce que c'est toujours aussi simple de changer le DD et la Ram sur le MacBook ?
> 
> De cela va dépendre mon achat.
> 
> ...




Une photo pour illustrer mes propos:
http://keynote1.mac4ever.com/images/keynote/fullsize/img48.jpg

Le disque dur se trouve sur le côté gauche et est donc facilement atteignable.


----------



## Raul10 (15 Octobre 2008)

Bonsoir,

J'ai passé commande à 20h30, c'est à dire, 20~25 minutes après la réouverture du store.

J'ai commandé un MacBook Pro 2.53GHz upgradé en 2.80GHz et aussi avec un disque dur 320Go 7200tr/min.
Autant vous le dire tout de suite, la facture est salé  (heureusement que je dispose d'une réduction de 15%)

Enfin, bref... ce n'est pas l'objet de mon post.

J'ai vu que le délais d'expédition est de 8 jours !!! Comment cela est t'il possible ? Ainsi Apple programme la réception de ce bijoux pour le 2-3 novembre.

Alors ma question est simple : Les délais de réception prévu par Apple sont ils en général respecté ?

Merci d'avance de vos réponses.


----------



## stratovirus (15 Octobre 2008)

aphro_fg a dit:


> Toujours rien sur le changement disque dur MacBook  ou Ram,
> pour ceux que ça intéresse les 2 Go DDR3 sont à environ 75 Euro donc 150 Euro pour du 4Go,.




J'ai vu un post qui mentionnait de la RAM chez MacWay pour 32  les 2 Go, si l'info s'avère exacte, (compatibilité avec cette DDR 3 je crois) c'est une affaire

Bon si leur qualité en RAM est aussi bonne que leur DD (3 HET, 3 de lâchés)


----------



## aphro_fg (15 Octobre 2008)

rains091 a dit:


> Oui. Je ne vois pas pourquoi cela changerait. D'ailleurs, les batteries des nouveaux MB et MBP sont déja disponible sur l'Apple Store.




Perso, je ne les trouve pas les batteries, si t'as un lien ce serait cool.
Les coques ne sont pas de la même tailles, celle ci est celle du macbook pro, t'as sans doute raison, ils ont sans doutes appliqué le modèle à toute la gamme Pro ou non mais je préfère en avoir le cur net avant d'acheter (cf MacWay 500 Go !!) et toujours aucune mention de la ram dans tout ça....

On dirait qu'il n'y a que moi que ça inquiète :s


----------



## aphro_fg (15 Octobre 2008)

stratovirus a dit:


> J'ai vu un post qui mentionnait de la RAM chez MacWay pour 32  les 2 Go, si l'info s'avère exacte, (compatibilité avec cette DDR 3 je crois) c'est une affaire
> 
> Bon si leur qualité en RAM est aussi bonne que leur DD (3 HET, 3 de lâchés)





Autant pour moi j'ai regardé sur Amazon, c'était de la Kingston, j'ai pas trouvé sur MacWay mais ça ne serait tardé. Ca m'étonnait aussi qu'Apple soit moins cher, ce serait bien la première fois ...:mouais:


----------



## stratovirus (15 Octobre 2008)

aphro_fg a dit:


> ..
> 
> On dirait qu'il n'y a que moi que ça inquiète :s




Non, tu as raison, et tu n'es certainement pas le seul du moins j'espère 

Perso je n'achète jamais les premières séries j'attends toujours au minimum la seconde voir la troisième, ca laisse le temps de voir les feedbacks des utilisateurs, et pour Apple de corriger le tir sur certains détails

Pour cela, au pire, poser la question sur l'Apple store demain matin, pour être certain


----------



## aphro_fg (15 Octobre 2008)

stratovirus a dit:


> Perso je n'achète jamais les premières séries j'attends toujours au minimum la seconde voir la troisième, ca laisse le temps de voir les feedbacks des utilisateurs, et pour Apple de corriger le tir sur certains détails




T'as tout à fait raison, c'est certainement la meilleur chose à faire... 

Mais Apple rend les addict complètement dingue avec ses produit ce qui fait que tu te fais une nécessiter d'acheter toutes les conneries qu'ils produisent... Et donc ma grosse obsession des prochaines semaines sera comment financer mon prochain MacBook qui va déconner 

Oué je sais quand on y pense, c'est un peu triste...

Vive le marketing Apple et Bonne Nuit  à tous !


----------



## rains091 (15 Octobre 2008)

aphro_fg a dit:


> Perso, je ne les trouve pas les batteries, si t'as un lien ce serait cool.
> Les coques ne sont pas de la même tailles, celle ci est celle du macbook pro, t'as sans doute raison, ils ont sans doutes appliqué le modèle à toute la gamme Pro ou non mais je préfère en avoir le cur net avant d'acheter (cf MacWay 500 Go !!) et toujours aucune mention de la ram dans tout ça....
> 
> On dirait qu'il n'y a que moi que ça inquiète :s



Macbook Pro:
http://store.apple.com/fr/product/MB772G/A?fnode=MTY1NDEwMQ&mco=MTk0NDkzOQ

Et Macbook:
http://store.apple.com/fr/product/MB771G/A?fnode=MTY1NDEwMQ&mco=MTk0NDkzNw

Le prix est en baisse de 10, c'est pas grand chose mais c'est toujours bon à prendre!  
Le modèle est celui du Macbook pro, certes, mais la gamme est identique en esthétique, seul le nombre de pouce change, mais le chassis est identique!


----------



## rains091 (15 Octobre 2008)

Et puis, pour la RAM, ca dépend combien tu prend à la base, mais si tu prend 4go, ca ne servira à rien de changé! Mais logiquement, comme sur tous les derniers MB et MBP (je ne connais pas avant), elle devrait être facilement accessible! Si il facilite l'accès au DD, ils le vont pas éloigner la mémoire!


----------



## rains091 (15 Octobre 2008)

aphro_fg a dit:


> T'as tout à fait raison, c'est certainement la meilleur chose à faire...
> 
> Mais Apple rend les addict complètement dingue avec ses produit ce qui fait que tu te fais une nécessiter d'acheter toutes les conneries qu'ils produisent...



Encore heureux qu'Apple ne renouvelle ses produits que tous les 6 mois au minimum...


----------



## ch_997 (15 Octobre 2008)

bon bin demain, je vais a l'apple store d'orlando voir ce valent ces MB (enfin surtout le Pro pour moi) et si ca me plait...bin let's give 1899 $ a stevou lol... Je suis un peu decu que le student discount soit que de 100 au lieu de 200 avant par contre...  

La logique serait que je prenne le MBP de base, et si je ressens le besoin, je changerai le DD et/ou la ram...

Les photos demain si je l'ai


----------



## dexxxbeatmaker (15 Octobre 2008)

Salut quelqu'un connait'il la puissance de la nouvelle carte graphique du "new"macbook???? parce que a 1200 euros je peux avoir un macbook pro 2,4ghz 2GO 200Giga et avec une nvidia 8600 MGT 256 GDDR3 sur le refurb!!!! Je commence a me dire que je vais prendre un pro,qu'en pensez vous???le coté design je m'en fout un peu en plus il n'y a plus de firewire sur le nouveau macbook et en M.A.O j'en ai besoin !!!


----------



## Frodon (15 Octobre 2008)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Euh... adaptateur FW/USB ???? Il faudrait déjà l'inventer.



Pas de problème, je te l'invente: http://www.usbfirewire.com/Parts/rr-300008044.html

Evidemment, comme je l'ai dit, le problème: Not Mac compatible


----------



## Macuserman (15 Octobre 2008)

dexxxbeatmaker a dit:


> Salut quelqu'un connait'il la puissance de la nouvelle carte graphique du "new"macbook????
> Parce que a 1200 euros je peux avoir un macbook pro 2,4ghz 2GO 200Giga et avec une nvidia 8600 MGT 256 GDDR3 sur le refurb!!!! Je commence a me dire que je vais prendre un pro,qu'en pensez vous???
> Le coté design je m'en fout un peu en plus il n'y a plus de firewire sur le nouveau macbook et en M.A.O j'en ai besoin !!!



Mais tu fais comme tu le sens, aucun problèmes! 

Une 9400M est 55% autant performante qu'une 8600M GT (si tu veux, elle assure 55% des performances de la 8600M GT...alors ça peut aller encore!


----------



## kheops1982 (15 Octobre 2008)

jolie ces nouveau mac mais je prefere attendre snow leopard avant de l'acheter


----------



## rizoto (15 Octobre 2008)

Est il possible de changer le DD facilement sur les MBP maintenant, je n'ai rien vu a ce sujet


----------



## macinside (15 Octobre 2008)

les nouveaux macbook et macbook pro sont plein de LSI, quesako qu'un LSI ? ça veut dire Liquid Submersion Indicator, des témoins qu'un indique si la machine a pris l'eau, et donc de refusé la garantie le cas échéant


----------



## Macuserman (15 Octobre 2008)

kheops1982 a dit:


> jolie ces nouveau mac mais je prefere attendre snow leopard avant de l'acheter



Alors...
Certains des plus grands ici ont appris à me connaître.
Je suis un éternel emmerdeur, qui a écrit 1200 messages sur un forum Mac, sans Mac, qui pose des questions à tout va, qui aide parfois aussi, qui crée des posts à n'en plus finir, que même les admins ne peuvent plus arrêter! 

Alors...
Alors je vais te dire une chose: attendre Snow Leopard, humhum, tu peux arriver à me trouver un seul bon argument!?
Juste un que je ne puisse pas casser.

Parce que je veux bien un truc du genre attendre Noël, mais SL, 10.6, vers le 2° Trimestre 2008, là je me dis que c'est un peu long...

En me concernant, des gens ici te diront que j'attends, que j'attends toujours...regarde le résultat, ces gens (méchants en passant!  ) ont fait quoi?? Bah je commande vers mi-novembre, alors vois pas toi même!


----------



## Phildor (15 Octobre 2008)

BergamoteCanelle a dit:


> Non, malheureusement c'est une "vieille" caméra et elle ne supporte que le USB.
> 
> Ca veut donc dire que je ne pourrai pas faire de montage sur un tel macbook avec ma caméra ?
> 
> A part ça, il me semblait que le transfert en USB 2 est moins rapide que le FireWire, me trompe-je ?




j'ai le même problème : une sony avec sortie mini firewire de 2001. Un adaptateur, ça existe ?:rose:


----------



## rizoto (15 Octobre 2008)

LE DD a l'air facilement changeable par contre la RAM, faut ouvrir....

Voila une bonne solution pour booster les ventes de RAM chez Apple :mouais:

Moi je ne sais pas quoi faire la, j'achete ou pas?


----------



## Macuserman (15 Octobre 2008)

Ahh ouai, je vois le truc, attendre Septembre 2009 (si tout va bien)....et tout ça pour?! Ne pas s'affoler...
Super, bonne raison, mais après tout si tu as déjà un MacBook Pro, c'est plus compréhensible. 

Quel rapport avec un vie sociale très épanouie, soit dit en passant...?

Riz', tu peux peut-être acheter, et ouis Apple a fait un gros effort sur le prix de leur RAM! 
140&#8364; les 4Go...


----------



## Liyad (15 Octobre 2008)

J'accroche complet moi !
Macbook peut être, ACD me donne bien envie aussi !!!


----------



## Sednisil (15 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour !

J'aimerais savoir si l'option pour le MBP d'un disque dur à 7200 tr/min au lieu de 5400 est réellement utile. Quel changement de performances cela apporte t-il ?

Et d'autre part, ce gain de vitesse fait-il pâtir l'autonomie ?

Merci d'avance de vos réponses !


----------



## Frodon (15 Octobre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> LE DD a l'air facilement changeable par contre la RAM, faut ouvrir....
> 
> Voila une bonne solution pour booster les ventes de RAM chez Apple :mouais:
> 
> Moi je ne sais pas quoi faire la, j'achete ou pas?



Vu que ca a l'air super simple à ouvrir, changer la RAM ne me semble pas quelque chose de difficile. Même sans être un as du bricolage, dévisser 8 vis et soulever une plaque d'alu super fine, c'est pas quelque chose d'inaccessible, non?


----------



## rizoto (15 Octobre 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> 140 les 4Go...



Non c'est 140 Euros pour 2 gigas supplementaire. C'est pas pareil !!! 

De toute maniere, je ne suis pas emballe par le nouveau design, les 2 cartes graphiques ( avec nvidia, ca veut dire :2 fois plus de chances d'avoir des soucis...  )

Le trackpad, j'attend de voir. l'ecran brillant, ca par contre, ca me tue ! Bref, je pensais acheter les yeux fermes. Finalement, je vais serieusement aller voir ce que propose la concurrence...


----------



## Phildor (15 Octobre 2008)

Frodon a dit:


> Pas de problème, je te l'invente: http://www.usbfirewire.com/Parts/rr-300008044.html
> 
> Evidemment, comme je l'ai dit, le problème: Not Mac compatible



je viens de voir ton post. Bravo Frodon, j'ai cherché 20 minutes sans rien trouver. Ceci dit, ça ne nous aide pas, nous les macs users de base


----------



## Macuserman (15 Octobre 2008)

Sednisil a dit:


> Bonjour !
> 
> J'aimerais savoir si l'option pour le MBP d'un disque dur à 7200 tr/min au lieu de 5400 est réellement utile. Quel changement de performances cela apporte t-il ?
> 
> ...



En très grande honnêteté:
Un HDD 7200 tpm n'est utile que si tu fais du CS3, du Photoshop, du Final Cut etc...
Il permet un accide plus rapide à tes données; mais si tu vas sur le Net, tu prends des notes des cours, tu fais du iLife, iMovie, iWork en général, tu écris des Mails, tu vas sur MacGé, tu écris des messages, etc...un 7200tpm ne sert vraiment pas à grand chose.

Autant investir 90 dans une souris, une sacoche pour 15" etc...


----------



## Frodon (15 Octobre 2008)

Phildor a dit:


> je viens de voir ton post. Bravo Frodon, j'ai cherché 20 minutes sans rien trouver. Ceci dit, ça ne nous aide pas, nous les macs users de base&#8230;



Après il te reste quatres solutions:

1) Attendre qu'un adaptateur similaire sorte, mais compatible Mac.
2) Envisager le changement de ton camescope pour un modèle actuel (quasiment tous les modèles actuels supporte l'USB pour l'acquisition vidéo).
3) Acheter un MacBook Pro
4) Acheter le MacBook Blanc à 949 Euros

La deuxième solution peut te donner l'occasion d'envisager d'acheter un modèle HD...


----------



## Phildor (15 Octobre 2008)

ceci dit, rassure-moi Frodon, il existe bien un adaptateur FW800/FW400 ?????

(j'ai pas envie de racheter une caméra et un mac !)


----------



## Frodon (15 Octobre 2008)

Phildor a dit:


> ceci dit, rassure-moi Frodon, il existe bien un adaptateur FW800/FW400&#8230; ?????
> 
> (j'ai pas envie de racheter une caméra et un mac !)



Oui en fait il existe des cables directement FW800 vers Firewire 400 (que ca soit en 6-pin ou 4-pin).

Firewire 800 <-> Firewire 400 (4 broches): http://www.macway.com/fr/product/2390/cable-firewire-800-9-4-br-18m.html

Firewire 800 <-> Firewire 400 (6 broches): http://www.macway.com/fr/product/2391/cable-firewire-800-9-6-br-18m.html


----------



## Phildor (15 Octobre 2008)

Frodon a dit:


> Oui en fait il existe des cables directement FW800 vers Firewire 400 (que ca soit en 6-pin ou 4-pin).
> 
> Firewire 800 <-> Firewire 400 (4 broches): http://www.macway.com/fr/product/2390/cable-firewire-800-9-4-br-18m.html
> 
> Firewire 800 <-> Firewire 400 (6 broches): http://www.macway.com/fr/product/2391/cable-firewire-800-9-6-br-18m.html




merci frodon. Je copie précieusement ces liens.


----------



## iota (15 Octobre 2008)

Salut,

il me semble que l'annonce du nouvel écran est passé un peu inaperçue alors qu'il dispose de plein de petites nouveautés très sympas.

Cet écran de 24" dispose d'un rétro-éclairage LED (ça sent bon pour les prochains iMac ça ).
Il est équipé d'une iSight et d'un système audio 2.1 et du traditionnel Hub USB.

La où les choses deviennent intéressante, l'écran est capable d'alimenter votre MacBook (classique, pro et air). Plus besoin du chargeur une fois branché dessus.
Autre aspect intéressant, la connexion audio ce fait via le port DisplayPort.
C'est à dire que le port DisplayPort des nouveaux Macbook est capable de véhiculer le son (comme le HDI). On gagne une nouvelle sortie son au passage.

Au final vous branchez les 3 câbles à votre Macbook (USB pour le Hub, DisplayPort pour l'image et le son, et le port MagSafe) et vous obtenez la un ordinateur fixe des plus intéressant.

En le tarif. Il est certes élevé pour un écran 24", mais très raisonnable dans la mesure ou le rétro-éclairage est de type LED. Comparez aux autres écrans de ce type (il y en a une poignée) et vous verrez que le positionnement tarifaire est assez exceptionnel.

@+
iota


----------



## Frodon (15 Octobre 2008)

Phildor a dit:


> merci frodon. Je copie précieusement ces liens.



Après à toi de faire le calcul, car il y a 700 Euros de différence entre le MacBook à 1199&#8364; et le MacBook Pro à 1999&#8364;...

Regardes aussi eventuellement les camescopes dans un budget de 700 Euros, car ca peut te donner l'occasion d'avoir un nouveau Mac (MacBook) + un nouveau camescope plus performants pour le même budget que garder ton camescope actuel + acheter un MacBook Pro...

Le moins cher evidemment dans ton cas est:

Garder ton camescope + acheter le MacBook Blanc à 949 &#8364;... Sauf evidemment si tu as déjà un MacBook similaire.

Donc voici les solutions et leurs prix qui s'offrent à toi:

- MacBook Blanc entrée de gamme + Garder ton camescope actuel : 949 &#8364;
- MacBook Alu + Attendre adaptateur USB <-> Firewire fonctionnant avec Mac OS X : à partir de 1199 &#8364; + Patience  + prix adaptateur
- MacBook Alu + Camescope USB : 1199 à 1499 &#8364; + 400 à 1000 &#8364; = 1599 à 2499 &#8364; suivant les modèles choisis.
- MacBook Pro + Garder ton camescope actuel : à partir de 1999 &#8364;

A toi de voir...


----------



## Sednisil (15 Octobre 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> En très grande honnêteté:
> Un HDD 7200 tpm n'est utile que si tu fais du CS3, du Photoshop, du Final Cut etc...
> Il permet un accide plus rapide à tes données; mais si tu vas sur le Net, tu prends des notes des cours, tu fais du iLife, iMovie, iWork en général, tu écris des Mails, tu vas sur MacGé, tu écris des messages, etc...un 7200tpm ne sert vraiment pas à grand chose.
> 
> Autant investir 90 dans une souris, une sacoche pour 15" etc...



Je demande cela, car j'ai lu plusieurs fois qu'aujourd'hui, c'étaient les disques durs qui bridaient les performances des ordinateurs, car c'est vrai que c'est le seul composant qui n'a pas énormément évolué depuis les années 80 ...

Merci pour ta réponse, Macuserman !


----------



## Macuserman (15 Octobre 2008)

Frodon a dit:


> Après à toi de faire le calcul, car il y a 700 Euros de différence entre le MacBook à 1199&#8364; et le MacBook Pro à 1999&#8364;...



Ouaouh...t'as de nouveaux modèles toi! 

Parce que moi entre 1199&#8364; et 1799&#8364; je ne vois que 600&#8364; entre ces deux modèles...
De plus, ton calcul est un peu erroné, de 1200 à 2000, il y a pas 700&#8364;, mais bien 800&#8364;.

Parole de S! 

Sednisil: service!


----------



## Fondug (15 Octobre 2008)

Sednisil a dit:


> Je demande cela, car j'ai lu plusieurs fois qu'aujourd'hui, c'étaient les disques durs qui bridaient les performances des ordinateurs, car c'est vrai que c'est le seul composant qui n'a pas énormément évolué depuis les années 80 ...
> 
> Merci pour ta réponse, Macuserman !


 
Pour te donner une idée, j'utilise un MB de 2006 avec 1go de ram et un disque en 5400, c'est entre 20 et 30 secondes pour lancer une appli CS3 (InDesign ou Illustrator). Ok, je n'utilise pas à plein temps ces applis, juste pour faire quelques logos, quelques brochures, etc. Pour le reste (mail, ternet, music, etc) ça rebondit 1 ou 2 fois et ça s'lance...

C'est assez drole, j'avais acheté ce MB Blanc en mai 2006, 3h aprés la keynote, et là je vais attendre un peu, comme quoi, la sagesse... Pour ceux qui craignent pour les premières séries, encore une fois, avec ce MB je n'ai jamais eu aucun soucis, ni le coups des ventilos, ni le grésillement de l'alim, rien. Comme quoi...

Bon pardon pour ce post un peu 3615 my life...

Sinon, tant que j'y suis j'ai une tite question toute bête parce que je n'y pane rien en carte graphique, chipset, etc. Lorsque je vais changer mon laptop, je vais également prendre une licence VMWare ou Fusion et j'ai cru comprendre que selon ce que l'on choisissait, il était préférable d'avoir une CG. Ca va l'faire avec le nouveau MB ? Désolé de cette question stupide...


----------



## BergamoteCanelle (15 Octobre 2008)

Frodon a dit:


> Après à toi de faire le calcul, car il y a 700 Euros de différence entre le MacBook à 1199 et le MacBook Pro à 1999...
> 
> Regardes aussi eventuellement les camescopes dans un budget de 700 Euros, car ca peut te donner l'occasion d'avoir un nouveau Mac (MacBook) + un nouveau camescope plus performants pour le même budget que garder ton camescope actuel + acheter un MacBook Pro...
> 
> ...



J'avais posé une question hier mais elle est passée un peu inaperçu. Il y a une prise USB (sortie) sur mon caméscope Sony, est-ce que ce n'est pas du tout compatible avec l'USB2 du nouveau macbook ? Parce qu'il me sembait qu'entre USB et USB, c'est juste une question de vitesse ?

Il est clair est net que de mon côté, je n'ai pas attendu cette maj pour m'acheter un macbook blanc. Je préfère avoir en main le nouveau design, que j'aime particulièrement.


----------



## amundsen (15 Octobre 2008)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Et puis avec un adaptateur, on peut faire deux 400 d'un 800



Certes, mais 2 x 400 ne font pas 800 + 400!

D'autre part, il est déconseillé de brancher un disque dur et une carte son sur un même port FireWire.

La suppression du port FW400 sur le MBP 15'4" est sans doute un moyen (douteux) de pousser certains utilisateurs vers le modèle 17 pouces.

Quant à ceux qui prétendent que deux ports USB c'est suffisant, je réponds peut-être pour ceux qui ont les moyens d'avoir une machine de bureau ET un portable, mais pour ceux qui comme moi n'en ont pas les moyens, le portable s'impose en toute situation et donc oui j'ai besoin de trois ports au minimum (un dongle, une clé USB, une surface de commande MIDI).

Enfin, non je ne vais pas fermer les rideaux juste parce qu'Apple a supprimé l'option écran mat (le principe d'un portable c'est qu'on ne l'utilise pas que chez soi ou à son bureau et donc à des endroits où l'on n'a pas la possibilité de maîtriser l'éclairage).

On en reparlera à la deuxième ou troisième génération, quand Apple devra en faire un peu plus pour continuer à vendre ses jolis zordis (comme d'habitude suivant une stratégie marketing bien rodée, quoi). Apple commence à me faire penser à Digidesign, c'est dire!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Octobre 2008)

iota a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> il me semble que l'annonce du nouvel écran est passé un peu inaperçue alors qu'il dispose de plein de petites nouveautés très sympas.
> 
> ...


Je ne vois pas trop l'intérêt d'acheter un MacBook si c'est pour brancher un écran dessus pour avoir une surface d'affichage plus importante. A ce compte-là, autant acheter directement un MacBookPro. Certes, on n'aurait jamais d'écran 24 pouces mais 15 pouces, c'est déjà respectable.
D'ailleurs, moi, si je devais acheter un ordinateur portable, c'est vers le MacBookPro 15 pouces que je m'orienterais car les 13,3 pouces du MacBook sont vraiment trop justes à mon goût.


----------



## iota (15 Octobre 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Je ne vois pas trop l'intérêt d'acheter un MacBook si c'est pour brancher un écran dessus pour avoir une surface d'affichage plus importante.


Tu as à la fois une solution "très" mobile avec le Macbook 13" et une solution de bureau très confortable.

@+
iota


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Octobre 2008)

Phildor a dit:


> ceci dit, rassure-moi Frodon, il existe bien un adaptateur FW800/FW400 ?????
> 
> (j'ai pas envie de racheter une caméra et un mac !)



Oui, depuis que le FW 800 existe.


----------



## Pierre-Nico (15 Octobre 2008)

j'ai une petite question, j'ai l'impression (photo) que l'on ne peut pas accéder à la RAM sans enlever le deuxième capot, qui de la garantie ?? elle saute ? j'y crois pas :mouais:


----------



## bossdupad (15 Octobre 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> En très grande honnêteté:
> Un HDD 7200 tpm n'est utile que si tu fais du CS3, du Photoshop, du Final Cut etc...
> Il permet un accide plus rapide à tes données; mais si tu vas sur le Net, tu prends des notes des cours, tu fais du iLife, iMovie, iWork en général, tu écris des Mails, tu vas sur MacGé, tu écris des messages, etc...un 7200tpm ne sert vraiment pas à grand chose.
> 
> Autant investir 90&#8364; dans une souris, une sacoche pour 15" etc...



Je pense prendre un disque dur 7200 tpm mais il y a un truc qui me freine c'est la chaleur qu'il dégage. Ça ne chauffe pas excessivement après 4, 5 heures d'utilisation un 7200 tpm? Je pense prendre le Macbook Pro 15 pouces toutes option pour information .

En parlant de sacoche, il y en a en néoprene mou mais qui protège quand même et qui ne raye pas le Macbook pro et pas trop chers?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Octobre 2008)

iota a dit:


> Tu as à la fois une solution "très" mobile avec le Macbook 13" et une solution de bureau très confortable.
> 
> @+
> iota


Mais à quel prix ? Additionne le prix du MacBook et celui de l'écran et compare avec le prix du MacBookPro.

En fait cette solution n'est valable que si tu branches ton MacBook sur une TV à écran plat. Avec un écran plat informatique, ce n'est pas intéressant.


----------



## iota (15 Octobre 2008)

Pierre-Nico a dit:


> j'ai une petite question, j'ai l'impression (photo) que l'on ne peut pas accéder à la RAM sans enlever le deuxième capot, qui de la garantie ?? elle saute ? j'y crois pas :mouais:


Il faut bien enlever la totalité du capot pour accéder à la RAM (8 vis en tout).
La manoeuvre est expliquée dans le manuel utilisateur, donc elle ne fait pas sauter la garantie.

@+
iota


----------



## Frodon (15 Octobre 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Ouaouh...t'as de nouveaux modèles toi!
> 
> Parce que moi entre 1199 et 1799 je ne vois que 600 entre ces deux modèles...
> De plus, ton calcul est un peu erroné, de 1200 à 2000, il y a pas 700, mais bien 800.
> ...



Oups pardon j'ai melangé les prix américains et les prix européens, c'est aux US qu'il y a 700$ de difference.

En effet, il n'y a "que" 600 Euros de différence.


----------



## Frodon (15 Octobre 2008)

BergamoteCanelle a dit:


> J'avais posé une question hier mais elle est passée un peu inaperçu. Il y a une prise USB (sortie) sur mon caméscope Sony, est-ce que ce n'est pas du tout compatible avec l'USB2 du nouveau macbook ? Parce qu'il me sembait qu'entre USB et USB, c'est juste une question de vitesse ?
> 
> Il est clair est net que de mon côté, je n'ai pas attendu cette maj pour m'acheter un macbook blanc. Je préfère avoir en main le nouveau design, que j'aime particulièrement.



Il faut voir dans la documentation de ton camescope pour savori si l'USB peut être utilisé pour l'acquisition vidéo... Mais si c'est de l'USB 1.0, bien que compatible sans problème avec les connecteurs USB du MacBook, je doute que ton camescope supporte l'acquisition en USB si le port USB est de ce dernier est en USB 1.0...


----------



## biznopp (15 Octobre 2008)

iota a dit:


> Il faut bien enlever la totalité du capot pour accéder à la RAM (8 vis en tout).
> La manoeuvre est expliquée dans le manuel utilisateur, donc elle ne fait pas sauter la garantie.
> 
> @+
> iota


Peux tu mettre un lien vers le manuel car je ne le trouve pas et j'ai vraiment peur de pas pouvoir changer la ram facilement


----------



## Frodon (15 Octobre 2008)

biznopp a dit:


> Peux tu mettre un lien vers le manuel car je ne le trouve pas et j'ai vraiment peur de pas pouvoir changer la ram facilement



For now it is only available in english, but I hope that you speak english, all internet connected people should be able to understand english at least a minimum  ...

http://manuals.info.apple.com/en_US/MacBook_13inch_Aluminum_Late2008.pdf


----------



## kheops1982 (15 Octobre 2008)

quelle est l'interet pour les macbook pro de mettre 2 carte graphique?


----------



## biznopp (15 Octobre 2008)

Frodon a dit:


> For now it is only available in english, but I hope that you speak english, all internet connected people should be able to understand english at least a minimum  ...
> 
> http://manuals.info.apple.com/en_US/MacBook_13inch_Aluminum_Late2008.pdf


Merci beaucoup !! effectivement je n'avais pas été voir sur la version américaine  donc effectivement c'est très facile


----------



## WebOliver (15 Octobre 2008)

Pour rappel, si vous avez des questions bien précises quant à ces nouveaux MacBook/Pro, ou que vous hésitez à propos d'un éventuel futur achat, les forums Mac portables et Conseils d'achats seront à même de répondre à vos questions et problèmes.

Concentrons-nous ici sur les remarques et réactions générales.


----------



## Jellybass (15 Octobre 2008)

> quelle est l'interet pour les macbook pro de mettre 2 carte graphique?



L'autonomie. C'est expliqué dans la Keyonte. Pas besoin d'un monstre de calcul vidéo pour taper un rapport dans le train. Tu peux donc désenclencher la carte vidéo et bosser sur le chipset uniquement. Pratique !


----------



## kheops1982 (15 Octobre 2008)

Jellybass a dit:


> L'autonomie. C'est expliqué dans la Keyonte. Pas besoin d'un monstre de calcul vidéo pour taper un rapport dans le train. Tu peux donc désenclencher la carte vidéo et bosser sur le chipset uniquement. Pratique !



ok merci. parcontre je vien de lire un article disant que pour passer de l'un a l'autre il faut selectionner manuellement et fermer la session. pas tres pratique


----------



## Frodon (15 Octobre 2008)

kheops1982 a dit:


> quelle est l'interet pour les macbook pro de mettre 2 carte graphique?



Bah quand tu fais de la bureautique ou du surf sur le Net, pas besoin d'une carte de tueur... Donc tu désactive la carte principale et tu gagnes jusqu'à 1 heure d'autonomie en plus.

Mais s'il te prend l'envie de jouer ou d'utiliser Final Cut Pro ou Cinema 4D ou Adobe Photoshop CS 4 (sur le CS 3 c'est moins important la carte graphique, car il l'exploite beaucoup moins) ou autre soft gourmand en ressources graphiques matérielles, là tu seras bien content d'avoir plus de perfs avec la vrai carte.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2008)

iota a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> il me semble que l'annonce du nouvel écran est passé un peu inaperçue alors qu'il dispose de plein de petites nouveautés très sympas.
> 
> ...



oui !

pour une fois qu'un ecran sort et que le constructeur pense a optimiser le nb de cables

c'est tres ingenieux l'alimentation unique pour l'ecran et le portable

ca evite 2 cordons d'alim

deja qu'on en a pas mal qui trainent sous le bureau

est ce que Apple va continuer a faire des mac mini et si oui, vont ils adapter le concept a ce dernier? ce serait pas mal aussi d'avoir le nouvel ecran relie au mac mini et n'avoir qu'un seul cordon d'alim


----------



## mourkos (15 Octobre 2008)

je vais aussi poser ma petite réflexion sur les nouveaux produits apple. 
Je trouve le style très sympa, le dessin et la finition semble être au top. le nouveau trackpad laisse augurer la possibilité de mettre une chiée de raccourcis. 
En revanche du point de vue entrailles, un peu déçu : les résolutions sont pas top et surtout on ne peut pas choisir (1680X1050 sur mon dell 15" non pro et je trouve ça insuffisant sur les photos), pas de choix de carte graphique, seulement la 9600 M, pourquoi pas mettre une quadro fx, une 9800M GTX. La 9600m est le milieu de gamme des CG portables hors chipset intégré.
pas de choix de batteries : la concurrence tape dans le 9 cells avec 19 heures (on va dire 10 h en utilisation normale) d'autonomie.
Bref, je trouve la gamme trop resserrée, pas assez audacieuse et surtout le macbook pro n'a rien de pro dans ses composants.

Apple devrait proposer une gamme "desgin" comme l'actuelle et une gamme avec des finitions et une construction plus simple mais plus fonctionnelle. (avec une quadro fx, une batterie 9cells, une résolution 1920X1200, des baies d'extension plus nombreuses etc...


----------



## BergamoteCanelle (15 Octobre 2008)

Frodon a dit:


> Il faut voir dans la documentation de ton camescope pour savori si l'USB peut être utilisé pour l'acquisition vidéo... Mais si c'est de l'USB 1.0, bien que compatible sans problème avec les connecteurs USB du MacBook, je doute que ton camescope supporte l'acquisition en USB si le port USB est de ce dernier est en USB 1.0...




Heu j'ai pas tout compris dans ton message mais il me semble que mon camescope supporte effectivement l'acquisition en USB puisque une fois j'avais pu transférer du film sur mon PC en passant par l'USB.

Maintenant je n'ai pas compris ta dernière phrase alors si tu pouvais m'éclairer.


Sinon *ça y est*, je viens de commander un nouveau Macbook (avec un adaptateur VGA pour mon écran externe), plus un Ipod 16 Go en profitant de l'offre back to school, et en passant par Imagin'R.
Le tout pour la somme de 1328 euros.... Tout ce que j'ai gagné en travaillant cet été y passe, mais bon, je vais enfin pouvoir quitter mon PC Dell que je traîne depuis 5 ans et mon lecteur mp3 Sony qui ne supporte que Sonicstage...

Livraison prévue vers le 3-4 novembre. En revanche, je suis déçue, je pensais que je pourrai avoir l'Ipod tout de suite (enfin moyennant la livraison) mais ils envoient tout en même temps, une fois que tout est prêt...


----------



## Fondug (15 Octobre 2008)

Sinon perso, j'aurai bien aimé un MB avec une option sans lecteur graveur CD/DVD, le truc dont je ne me sert qu'une fois par an... Oui je sais, y'a le macbook air gnagnagna...


----------



## macinside (15 Octobre 2008)

hop,  j'ai commander au boulot mon MacBook Alu :love:


----------



## DeepDark (15 Octobre 2008)

macinside a dit:


> hop,  j'ai commander au boulot mon MacBook Alu :love:


Pas la patience d'attendre qu'ils le reçoivent à l'Apple Store (en fin de semaine)?


----------



## Pooley (15 Octobre 2008)

particulièrement déçu que le nouvel écran LED ne soit pas compatible avec mon "vieux" mbp LED 2.2 ghz...

mais sinon j'ai hâte d'attendre que mon mbp soit devenu obsolète pour pouvoir tater du trackpad en verre  

à dans 3 ans ^^


----------



## jugnin (15 Octobre 2008)

Ah p'tain.

Je n'ai besoin d'un portable que pour transporter des documents, travailler un peu, et faire des présentations. Mon iBook donnant des signes de faiblesse, il est donc très indiqué d'acheter un iMac, surtout au niveau du rapport performance/confort/prix.

Mais voilà, j'aurai l'air d'un con si l'iBook claque dans un futur proche.
Heureusement, j'aimais pas le macbook blanc.
Mais voilà, le nouveau MacBook, je le trouve hyper top la classe.
Heureusement, stratégiquement, ce serait une erreur de remplacer mon iBook par un MacBook alu.
Mais voilà, j'aurai l'air d'un con si l'iBook claque dans un futur proche.

:rateau:

'fais chier...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Octobre 2008)

MacBook Pro : fermer la session pour changer de mode graphique

Il ne faudra pas s'amuser à changer de mode graphique trop souvent. Sinon, ça va vite devenir chiant.


----------



## huexley (15 Octobre 2008)

Pooley a dit:


> particulièrement déçu que le nouvel écran LED ne soit pas compatible avec mon "vieux" mbp LED 2.2 ghz...




Pourquoi donc ? tu peux lui coller un adaptateur pour récupérer le DVI ;-)


----------



## macinside (15 Octobre 2008)

DeepDark a dit:


> Pas la patience d'attendre qu'ils le reçoivent à l'Apple Store (en fin de semaine)?



j'achète pas chez les concurrents


----------



## Onra (15 Octobre 2008)

J'ai d'abord passé mon temps à lire et voir les videos de présentations sur le site d'Apple puis j'ai fait un tour du côté des news mac. Je dois dire que la première impression que j'ai eu c'est _woaouuuh !_

Une finition impeccable, une simplicité et une efficacité comme je les aime. Et puis ayant possédé un PowerBook 12" je ne peux qu'apprécier la robe aluminium du nouveau Macbook. Vraiment, je crois que c'est une réussite et à tout point de vue.

Je suis juste un peu déçu par les réactions tantôt négatives, tantôt pessimistes des différents site mac que je parcours. Un peu dommage de gâcher une si belle fête et j'ai du mal à comprendre les remarques négatives.

Je ne vais pas m'attarder sur les points plus que douteux qui gènent certains (comme l'écran... qui irait retravailler une photo en plein soleil !), le firewire 400, etc. Certes il y a des choses que l'on laisse de côté mais pour une fois ce n'est pas sur l'autel de l'économie mais celui de l'avancée technologique. Il faut bien se rendre compte que dorénavant le firewire a perdu la bataille malheureusement.

Bref, pour moi que du positif, une superbe machine qui m'a permis de m'extasier en regardant les vidéos de présentations. Et je dois dire que cela ne m'était pas arriver depuis un bon moment chez Apple. Ça fait plaisir, et c'est pour ça qu'on les aime nos macs 



PS: bonjour aux anciens


----------



## DeepDark (15 Octobre 2008)

macinside a dit:


> j'achète pas chez les concurrents


 Concurrent = suisse?


----------



## macinside (15 Octobre 2008)

DeepDark a dit:


> Concurrent = suisse?



l'applestore est un concurrent  et je l'aurai vendredi matin :love:


----------



## Goobii (15 Octobre 2008)

Tant qu'Apple s'en met plein les poches ! lol (Moi j'dis ca mais je vais pas tarder à les remplir lol)


----------



## ni pour ni contre (15 Octobre 2008)

> > particulièrement déçu que le nouvel écran LED ne soit pas compatible avec mon "vieux" mbp LED 2.2 ghz...
> 
> 
> Pourquoi donc ? tu peux lui coller un adaptateur pour récupérer le DVI ;-)



Et non. Tu peux connecter un new MB à un DVI via un adaptateur femelle mais il n'y a pas d'adaptateur display port - DVI mâle. Donc les nouveaux écrans sont que pour les nouveaux portables (d'où le maintien de l'ancienne gamme, d'ailleurs).


----------



## huexley (15 Octobre 2008)

ni pour ni contre a dit:


> Et non. Tu peux connecter un new MB à un DVI via un adaptateur femelle mais il n'y a pas d'adaptateur display port - DVI mâle. Donc les nouveaux écrans sont que pour les nouveaux portables (d'où le maintien de l'ancienne gamme, d'ailleurs).



Merde les cons ! J'étais pas bien reveillé ce matin en regardant les adaptateurs


----------



## Goobii (15 Octobre 2008)

ni pour ni contre a dit:


> Et non. Tu peux connecter un new MB à un DVI via un adaptateur femelle mais il n'y a pas d'adaptateur display port - DVI mâle. Donc les nouveaux écrans sont que pour les nouveaux portables (d'où le maintien de l'ancienne gamme, d'ailleurs).


En es tu sur ? Bizarre, enfin... Rien en m'étonne ! lol Mais Apple aime bien tourner la page sur le passé et faire avancer les choses quitte à se faire critiquer ! Donc faut bien faire des concessions, dommage pour toi !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2008)

je deteste la remarque de Jobs sur le fait que le Blu Ray ne soit pas rentable pour Apple, tout ca histoire d'en remettre une couche sur l'itunes store...

je pense qu'Apple est bien suffisamment rentable pour integrer des lecteurs blu ray sans pour autant porter atteinte a leur rentabilite ou sans pour autant alourdir l'addition pour nous consommateurs

surtout lorsqu'on sort un nouvel ecran a 850 euros, on aimerait bien l'utiliser avec le media de son choix

critique similaire sur l'absence d'HDMI

les 2 seuls a y croire c'est apple et dell

eux contre le reste du monde qd on voit que toute la planete equipe le materiel home cinema en hdmi

hdmi qui fait son apparition sur de nombreux portables tout comme le blu ray d'ailleurs

parfois je deteste Jobs pour sa methode coué


----------



## Lucier_lenlen (15 Octobre 2008)

Ca s'embrouille chez apple.

Que c'est il passer hier? 

Est ce suite à la pression de la rumeur de baisse des prix qu'apple nous a laisser ce petit "machin" dans le store. 

Je ne comprend pas ce macbook blanc!

alors voila quelque question pour lui.

Petit macbook blanc;

N'as tu pas un gros complexe d'infériorité face à tes petit frère ?
Que pense tu des puce graphique de ta famille ?
Quand à prendre un coup de vieux à cause de l'alu et de Nvidia, pourquoi ton prix n'en à t'il pas prix un sacré coup?
En effet, t'es frère sont 5x plus performant et toi tu n'est pas 5x moin cher...

Et dit moi petit macbook blanc, qui vas bien pouvoir t'achter, plutot que de trouver une vraix machine d'occas ou sur le refurb?


Sérieusement, je ne fait pas de conclusion attive. Mais ce macbook blanc présente un problème de placement chez apple. J'aurais été moin choquer de voir apple continuer dans la ligne droite du hardware fiable et cher, que de lancer un semblant de démocratisation de ses appareille.


Le macbook blanc me semble une vaste blague qui vas faire du mal (très peu) à apple, et à lui même. (parfaitement Con)

^^ ce message est profondément intuitif, et ne découle d'aucune démarche intellectuel ^^


----------



## Pooley (15 Octobre 2008)

huexley a dit:


> Pourquoi donc ? tu peux lui coller un adaptateur pour récupérer le DVI ;-)



bah écoute à moins qu'on me trouve un adaptateur minidvi/display machin chose pour le connecter à mon portable je veux bien.

mais il est spécifié sur le site d'apple que le 24" LED est exclusivement compatible avec leurs nouveaux portables...

encore 3 ans


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2008)

huexley a dit:


> Merde les cons ! J'étais pas bien reveillé ce matin en regardant les adaptateurs




et oui, merci apple de nous imposer des standards que personne n'utilise !

heureusement que l'ecran n'est pas encore dispo a la vente sinon beaucoup de gens se feraient avoir sur la connectique, commander d'abord et regretter apres


soit ils sortent un adaptateur, soit ils vont changer tous les mac a venir pour integrer ce port au detriment du DVI et du HDMI


----------



## Lucier_lenlen (15 Octobre 2008)

Naruto95 (hihi)

Achète un disque dur, c moin cher et tu peu le réutiliser.

Le blue-ray sera un mort né. J'espère que le contenu sur internet prendra vite le pas sur les support CD. 
Pourquoi?

Car c'est bête d'utiliser des la matière première pour un produit qui peu n'en demander... AUCUNE!

VIVE L'AVENIR ^^

^^ ce message est profondément intuitif, et ne découle d'aucune démarche intellectuel ^^


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2008)

Lucier_lenlen a dit:


> Ca s'embrouille chez apple.
> 
> Que c'est il passer hier?
> 
> ...




hyp 1: ils en ont encore un sacre paquet en stock

hyp 2: ils ne veulent pas baisser le prix du MB alors ils conservent l'ancien modele deja bien rentable pour eux pour caler le gap symbolique des $999


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2008)

Lucier_lenlen a dit:


> Naruto95 (hihi)
> 
> Achète un disque dur, c moin cher et tu peu le réutiliser.
> 
> ...



si demain l'industrie veut bien sortir les films en fichier, je suis pret a payer

pour l'instant, je trouve que le BR est remarquable pour la qualite d'image

moi qui suis cinephile j'apprecie vraiment de regarder des BR


----------



## Phildor (15 Octobre 2008)

Frodon a dit:


> Après il te reste quatres solutions:
> 
> 1) Attendre qu'un adaptateur similaire sorte, mais compatible Mac.
> 2) Envisager le changement de ton camescope pour un modèle actuel (quasiment tous les modèles actuels supporte l'USB pour l'acquisition vidéo).
> ...



la bonnenouvelle c'est que ma caméra à une sortie USB (je l'ignorais). Le problème est résolu. merci Freddon pour ces calculs savants ett tes conseils précieux.


----------



## mistertitan (15 Octobre 2008)

le MB blanc a quand même baissé de 100 je crois, et ils lui on viré le combo pour le remplacer par un superdrive. Cela reste une machine plus qu'intéressante, et supérieure (à mon avis) à la plupart des PC. Pour ceux qui sont étudiant, sur l'apple on campus, il sort à 830. Imbattable à ce prix.


----------



## Lucier_lenlen (15 Octobre 2008)

NAruto 95

Le macbook c'était déjà très bien vendu à 1,200&#8364;, alors je ne sais trop qui ce passerai du nouveaux design alu et surtout de la puce Nvidia? C'était surtout la raison de mon message.

Est ce que certains parmi vous envisage d'acheter le macbook Blanc ?

Ceux qui veullent pas d'écran brillant, qui regrette l'ancien trackpad et le chipset Intel ? Parce que soyons franc, c'est la barre des 1000&#8364; à peine passée qui vas booster les vente? Si ?


----------



## J-Mac (15 Octobre 2008)

Franchement, j'étais très dubitatif sur la rumeur qui annonçait le maintien du MacBook Blanc en entrée de gamme. Dans le rayon 13' la présence du MacBook alu, du MacBook Air et du MacBook blanc, ça manque de clareté pour un acheteur lambda. Mais je pense que le coût de fabrication du MacBook alu est encore trop lourd pour pouvoir proposer un MacBook à moins de 1000 et commencer avec un entré de gamme à 1199 aurait été suicidaire. 
A mon avis, le MacBook blanc restera jusqu'à ce que les coûts du MacBook alu permette de descendre plus bas. Surtout qu'avec le MacBook blanc la marge doit être confortable.


----------



## Lucier_lenlen (15 Octobre 2008)

mistertitan a dit:


> le MB blanc a quand même baissé de 100 je crois, et ils lui on viré le combo pour le remplacer par un superdrive. Cela reste une machine plus qu'intéressante, et supérieure (à mon avis) à la plupart des PC. Pour ceux qui sont étudiant, sur l'apple on campus, il sort à 830. Imbattable à ce prix.


oui c'est vri que j'avais pas penser à la réduction étudiant.

Très belle analyse ^^ On pourait donc appeler le macbook blanc, un Emacbook (ca sonne pas bien hein!)

Me voila plus compréhensif envers ce "petit macbook blanc"

Encore mes escuse petit macbook blanc. Mais je doit être franc et te dire que je préfère économiser + longtemp que de t'acquérir.


----------



## macinside (15 Octobre 2008)

Lucier_lenlen a dit:


> Ceux qui veullent pas d'écran brillant, qui regrette l'ancien trackpad et le chipset Intel ? Parce que soyons franc, c'est la barre des 1000 à peine passée qui vas booster les vente? Si ?



euh tout les macbook ont eu des écrans brillant


----------



## Lucier_lenlen (15 Octobre 2008)

macinside

Tu sais parfois je suis très con ^^
j'entendais par brillant "plaque de verre". ^^
Mais écran brillant ou plaque de verre c'est fifty fifty ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Octobre 2008)

J-Mac a dit:


> Franchement, j'étais très dubitatif sur la rumeur qui annonçait le maintien du MacBook Blanc en entrée de gamme. Dans le rayon 13' la présence du MacBook alu, du MacBook Air et du MacBook blanc, ça manque de clareté pour un acheteur lambda. Mais je pense que le coût de fabrication du MacBook alu est encore trop lourd pour pouvoir proposer un MacBook à moins de 1000 et commencer avec un entré de gamme à 1199 aurait été suicidaire.
> A mon avis, le MacBook blanc restera jusqu'à ce que les coûts du MacBook alu permette de descendre plus bas. Surtout qu'avec le MacBook blanc la marge doit être confortable.


Je plussoie.


----------



## iota (15 Octobre 2008)

Le macbook mis à nu.

@+
iota


----------



## eventory (15 Octobre 2008)

Je me permets d'intervenir sur les propos de certains par rapport au MB blanc resté dans la gamme...

Un détail qui n'a pas été mentionné mais qui aquand meme son importance: ce MB présente un SuperDrive 8X au lieu du combo! 

Adieu le combo, donc!!


----------



## nemrod (15 Octobre 2008)

J'attendais avec impatience le renouvellement de gamme des Cinema Display, j'avoue être assez déçu de l'ergonomie (Réglage vertical, voir horizontal).

A ce prix ils auraient pu faire un effort.


----------



## Bjeko (15 Octobre 2008)

Petite question aux plus "benchmarkeurs" d'entre vous : y a-t-il une différence significative de puissance entre l'ancien et le nouveau MBP tous 2 cadencés à 2,4Ghz ?

Je ne parle pas des jeux où bien sur le nouveau l'emporte grâce à sa CG plus récente mais d'applications standards type Photoshop.

L'adoption de la DDR3 change-t-elle beaucoup les choses ?


----------



## dapi (15 Octobre 2008)

Le MacBook blanc reste au catalogue sûrement pour proposer une machine à moins de 1000$ ou 950 pour l'europe,(sans Superdrive, ce qui n'est pas forcément utile pour un portable, il aurait encore pu être moins cher),  en attendant qu'Apple est rentabilisé les nouveaux, je pense que d'ici un an cette machine n'éxistera plus.

 Par contre je trouve le site d'Apple confus, le MacBook blanc n'apparait pas dans la page de présentation des Macs, on le trouve seulement sur le store avec le qualificatif de nouveau, avec seulement un résumé de ces caractéristiques, ce qui peut induire en erreur un acheteur potentiel pas trop informé, qui pourrait le prendre comme un nouveaux MacBook en version d'entrée de gamme.


----------



## Bjeko (15 Octobre 2008)

Petite question aux plus "benchmarkeurs" d'entre vous : y a-t-il une différence significative de puissance entre l'ancien et le nouveau MBP tous 2 cadencés à 2,4Ghz ?

Je ne parle pas des jeux où bien sur le nouveau l'emporte grâce à sa CG plus récente mais d'applications standards type Photoshop.

L'adoption de la DDR3 change-t-elle beaucoup les choses ?

edit : il me vient un doute, les anciens étaient déja en DDR3 ???


----------



## Goobii (15 Octobre 2008)

Bjeko a dit:


> L'adoption de la DDR3 change-t-elle beaucoup les choses ?



Le fait du changement de bus n'est pas trop remarquable, oui c'est mieux mais bon faut pas abuser non plus hormis des utilisations particulières y'a pas d'énormes changements si ce n'est que.. c'est mieux !  En gros tu ne peux réellement t'apercevoir du changement que par les benchmark ! et encore ca ne sera pas EXTRA... ordinaire...


----------



## rizoto (15 Octobre 2008)

J-Mac a dit:


> Franchement, j'étais très dubitatif sur la rumeur qui annonçait le maintien du MacBook Blanc en entrée de gamme. Dans le rayon 13' la présence du MacBook alu, du MacBook Air et du MacBook blanc, ça manque de clareté pour un acheteur lambda. Mais je pense que le coût de fabrication du MacBook alu est encore trop lourd pour pouvoir proposer un MacBook à moins de 1000 et commencer avec un entré de gamme à 1199 aurait été suicidaire.
> A mon avis, le MacBook blanc restera jusqu'à ce que les coûts du MacBook alu permette de descendre plus bas. Surtout qu'avec le MacBook blanc la marge doit être confortable.



Pas sûr que ce soit si cher que ca. C'est peut être l'impression que Apple veut donner. En plus, l'alu c'est tres facile a travailler ...


----------



## ordimans (15 Octobre 2008)

Bjeko a dit:


> edit : il me vient un doute, les anciens étaient déja en DDR3 ???



Non les anciens étaient en DDR2, la plateforme centrino 2 apporte le penryn en 45nm me semble t'il etl a ddr3 en 1333mhz


----------



## Bjeko (15 Octobre 2008)

Goobii a dit:


> Le fait du changement de bus n'est pas trop remarquable, oui c'est mieux mais bon faut pas abuser non plus hormis des utilisations particulières y'a pas d'énormes changements si ce n'est que.. c'est mieux !  En gros tu ne peux réellement t'apercevoir du changement que par les benchmark ! et encore ca ne sera pas EXTRA... ordinaire...



Ok merci et à ordimans aussi 

Pour Ptit-doudet : iLife est fourni mais pas iWork. Pour le reste Idon't know


----------



## dapi (15 Octobre 2008)

Je trouve un peu rapide l'abandon du Firewire 400 au profit du 800.
L'évolution est intéressante, mais jusqu'à présent les MacBook n'avait pas droit au 800, et du jour au lendemain Apple inverse la chose, donc si on possède des périphériques en 400 on doit toutes les changer si elles ne comportent pas d'USB. Il ne faut pas oublier que le Firewire 400 ( connue aussi sous les noms de IEEE1394, iLink, DV), est le format de transfert de nombreux caméscopes, même en professionnel. L'USB reste compatible entre les version 1,2 et 3, Apple devrait y penser.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2008)

dapi a dit:


> Je trouve un peu rapide l'abandon du Firewire 400 au profit du 800.
> L'évolution est intéressante, mais jusqu'à présent les MacBook n'avait pas droit au 800, et du jour au lendemain Apple inverse la chose, donc si on possède des périphériques en 400 on doit toutes les changer si elles ne comportent pas d'USB. Il ne faut pas oublier que le Firewire 400 ( connue aussi sous les noms de IEEE1394, iLink, DV), est le format de transfert de nombreux caméscopes, même en professionnel. L'USB reste compatible entre les version 1,2 et 3, Apple devrait y penser.



Le firewire 400 fonctionne sur du 800 avec un adaptateur


----------



## lainbebop (15 Octobre 2008)

Rah les salaud !!! c'est quoi cette pub cetelem en bas de la page !!!!
Sinon les delais sont passés d'hier 7j ouvrés à aujourd'hui 8j ouvrés :/


----------



## kheops1982 (15 Octobre 2008)

est ce qu'il ne serait pas preferable de changer de MB a la sortie de Snow leopard? il pourrait modifier quelque chose a cette occasion?


----------



## lainbebop (15 Octobre 2008)

kheops1982 a dit:


> est ce qu'il ne serait pas preferable de changer de MB a la sortie de Snow leopard? il pourrait modifier quelque chose a cette occasion?



lol les MB sont pas sortis depuis depuis 24h qu'il y en a qui veulent attendre les suivant... T'as de la concurrence macuserman


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2008)

au fait, leur monocoque n'a plus de grille comme sur "l'ancien" MBP, comment comptent ils evacuer l'air chaud?

ca sent le grille pain en alu


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (15 Octobre 2008)

kheops1982 a dit:


> est ce qu'il ne serait pas preferable de changer de MB a la sortie de Snow leopard? il pourrait modifier quelque chose a cette occasion?


En faite moi j'attendrai plutôt la sortie d'Os XI à ta place.


----------



## lainbebop (15 Octobre 2008)

Voilà commandé !
délais de livraison estimé : 4 ou 5 octobre :|


----------



## Paski.pne (15 Octobre 2008)

lainbebop a dit:


> Voilà commandé !
> délais de livraison estimé : *4* ou *5* octobre :|


Je comprends que tu sois dégoûté, il semble que tu aurais dû le recevoir il y a 10 jours déjà


----------



## Macuserman (15 Octobre 2008)

kheops1982 a dit:


> quelle est l'interet pour les macbook pro de mettre 2 carte graphique?



Personne ne l'a remarqué, c'est étonnant d'ailleurs...
Savez-vous seulement que Snow Leopard va être un grand utilisateur d'OpenCL.

Et savez-vous qu'OpenCL a la faculté de dispatcher les calculs sur plusieurs processeur; ici ce sera:
CPU + 2x GPU (dont une vraie carte graphique)...et là le MacBook Pro va assurer à fond! 

Petite galerie...
Introducing new MacBook Pro!



> T'as de la concurrence Macuserman!!



T'as remarqué aussi...
Mais moi je vais commander vers fin Novembre le temps que tous les émois se tassent...

Qui est soulagé de me voir enfin acheter lève la main!!  (Et là, Divoli, Melaure, WebO, NightWalker, Lainbebop, Gringoo et bien d'autres lèvent la main! )


----------



## landrih (15 Octobre 2008)

sont moches les nouveaux portables...


----------



## nemrod (15 Octobre 2008)

lainbebop a dit:


> Voilà commandé !
> délais de livraison estimé : 4 ou 5 octobre :|


 
Oh


----------



## rizoto (15 Octobre 2008)

landrih a dit:


> sont moches les nouveaux portables...



plus je les regarde, plus ils me plaisent. 

Mais bon, on revient de loin


----------



## lainbebop (15 Octobre 2008)

Bah oué je suis un peu étonné des délais... Ya perosnne qui a commandé hier soir ici ? Ca donne quoi en délais ?


----------



## Emanuel (15 Octobre 2008)

Je pense (ça m'arrive) que les écrans brillants c'est pour nous habituer. Le multitouch fonctionne avec ces dalles pour apple, comme l'iphone. Donc, strategie à long terme. Hypothèse, bien sûr.

@ plus


----------



## Macuserman (15 Octobre 2008)

Au fait, à Mulhouse, l'APR a reçu les nouveaux MacBook, MacBook Pro, MacBook Air et Cinéma Display à 15h00...qui dit mieux!?

Concernant le design, j'ai été content de les voir concrétisés en noir, j'adore!!


----------



## Fondug (15 Octobre 2008)

Bon allez, avec quelques heures de recul, j'vais donner mon avis...

- Alors déjà, moi les cartes graphiques machin chipset à double plasma turbosynthétisé, j'y pane rien. On m'avait dit "ouais avec ton macbook tu pourras pas faire d'Illustrator, et patati, et patata". Et bien si. Donc je me dis que les nouveaux, vu leurs caractéristiques, ça le fera tout aussi bien, voire mieux, pour faire principalement de la bureautique, du mail, 3 photos, créer et gérer un site web, un peu de PAO façon maison et wala. Idem pour les processeurs, je pense être incapable de faire la différence entre 2 et 2.4 ghz
- Le look, autant pendant les rumeurs j'étais plutôt dubitatif, autant là, je suis plutôt agréablement surpris.
- Ils ont enfin mis un superdrive, mais pour ce que je m'en sers, pas de lecteur aurait été aussi bien.
- Le seul moment ou l'écran brillant me gène, c'est quand je bosse sur mon balcon face au lac, là c'est vrai, si y'a du soleil, j'vois plus grand chose mais bon, l'écran n'y est pas pour grand chose
- Les prix : Apple, toujours plus cher mais en meme temps, j'viens d'aller faire une config chez Dell.ch, bah y'a pas tant de différence que ça. Certes, on peut toujours dire qu'un disque de 160, c'est pas 250, mais y'a un moment où bon, meme 160 ça le fait, pi j'ai un DDE. Pi bon, Mac OS vs. "crosoft, ça n'a pas d'prix. Ils filent peut-être 3 ou 4 go de ram mais bon, faut bien ça pour gérer tout l'bazar que mets Vista...
- Pour ce prix, j'aurai bien aimé voir iWork inclus, ainsi que la remote (on peut garder l'ancienne à votre avis, ça va marcher ?)
- Le clavier éclairé, vu de ma fenêtre, typiquement le truc inutile mais que l'on veut. J'ai jamais eu de clavier retro éclairé et je me demande dans quel cas ça peut servir, j'bosse rarement sous la couette.
- La coque en alu va peut être nous épargner les fissures...

Donc en gros, on attend toujours plus, c'est notre âme de pseudo geek à deux francs (suisses) mais en fait, y'a pas besoin non plus d'acheter la raquette de Federer pour jouer contre eul'mur. Oh ben tient, elle est bonne celle-là, ah ben si elle est bonne nan ? Crooouuiiiic


----------



## RaelRiaK (15 Octobre 2008)

D'accords avec fondug! 

Moi je les trouve vraiment beau, très très bien fini, et je le répète on voulait tous du graphique dans le MB, c'est chose faite alors que tout le monde disait "pfff même pas la peine d'y penser".

Donc très content! Je pense que je vais attendre la prochaine révision, ou du moins qu'il intègre la nouvelle architecture Intel pour changer le mien qui n'a pas encore un an, et qui franchement fera encore un bon bout de temps (MB noir en parfait état).


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2008)

Je viens de consulter le manuel des macpro, il n'y a pas tant de gestes trackpad que je croyais :mouais::hein:


----------



## Bjeko (15 Octobre 2008)

Comme Fondug  je fais moi aussi un petit récapitulatif perso à froid (à tiède disons), une nuit de sommeil et quelques heures aprés l&#8217;annonce de la nouvelle gamme.

Aprés ce petit temps de réflexion à me demander si je devais être content où pas (je compte passer au MBP dans pas longtemps), le bilan est pour moi finalement positif, au moins sur 3 points : 

1/ Le design : mitigé au départ à cause des 2 tonalités : noir/gris, moins épuré donc que le tout blanc, noir ou gris de la &#8220;old-gen&#8221;, je penche quand même pour les nouveaux modèles :

- les MB font nettement moins cheap grâce à la qualité des matériaux et gagnent en finesse et en poids.
- les MBP gagnent en rondeur.
- l&#8217;écran de verre lisse jusqu&#8217;aux bords, façon iPhone, donne un coup de vieux aux écrans classiques.
- le trackpad en verre et sans bouton est plus esthétique aussi (et vieillira sans doute mieux qu&#8217;un &#8220;vieux&#8221; track).
- quelque chose de plus subjectif, et peut-être que la com sur la fabrication a joué : ces portables font &#8220;fins&#8221; mais &#8220;massifs&#8221;, dans le bon sens du terme, en tout cas sur photo.

Ceci dit le design est subjectif, et il vaudra mieux les voir de visu pour confirmation, surtout pour le dernier point... mais quand je vois la concurrence (même sur photo), je pense quand même qu&#8217;Apple continue de produire les plus beaux objets informatiques au monde.

2/ La puissance : les 2 gammes évoluent bien grâce aux nouvelles cartes graphiques et aux nouveaux bus/RAM.

3/ L&#8217;innovation : elle est bien présente avec le nouveau trackpad, qui va sans doute être copié par la concurrence et devenir un standard.

Donc bon bilan dans l&#8217;ensemble, même si je comprends les déceptions, qui sont selon moi inévitables : dans le monde PC quand on veut un notebook on a le choix entre des centaines de modèles, chez Apple on en a 7, et encore moins si le budget est limité...
Au niveau du design par exemple, si on adhère pas au style devenu unique de la gamme, on fait quoi ??? Pareil pour les spécifications, l&#8217;écran mat, le blue-ray où le FW en plus où en moins... Impossible de faire l&#8217;unanimité.

Mais ce MBP a fait la mienne (d&#8217;unanimité ^^), et je vous annonce donc qu&#8217;un MB noir en TBE (meilleur que celui de RaelRiaK )  sera bientôt en vente 

Ceci dit je vais quand même clôre ce (longgg) post sur un point douloureux : les tarifs. Ok à première vue ils ont baissés, ou restent inchangés pour plus de caractèristiques... mais si on compare aux offres PC l&#8217;écart se creuse horriblement... ils ont donc globalement augmenté.
C&#8217;est sans doute économiquement bien joué de la part d&#8217;Apple, puisqu&#8217;en période de crise ce sont paradoxalement les produits de luxe qui s&#8217;en sortent le mieux, mais c&#8217;est dur pour lle portefeuille des clients !

... pour avoir droit à la pomme il faut manger des pommes... de terre.  ou  ???


----------



## Chut--- (15 Octobre 2008)

Finalement, quelqu'un est en mesure de justifier la différence entre les MB 2 Ghz et 2,4 Ghz si on fait abstraction de la puissance et du clavier rétro-éclairé sur le second ?


----------



## Umbre (15 Octobre 2008)

J'offre mes services en natures contre un MB haut de gamme ...

Voilà tonton Steev, je dois faire la péripatéticienne pour m'offrir mon nouveau joujou !
Luv You, Sincerly <3


----------



## Fondug (15 Octobre 2008)

Yep Bjeko, deux points que je n'ai pas cités : ce fameux trackpad, qu'il me tarde de tester, et la perte de 200g, qui du coup font apparaitre à mes yeux le MBA bien moins intéressant. Je me rappelle quand le clavier minitel était sorti sur les MB, c'était assez curieux mais aujourd'hui, impossible de faire machine arrière. Alors si ça pouvait être pareil pour le trackpad...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2008)

en tout cas si Apple insiste autant sur l'absence de produits polluants, c'est que dans les modeles precedents, ils en etaient bourres !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2008)

naruto95 a dit:


> en tout cas si Apple insiste autant sur l'absence de produits polluants, c'est que dans les modeles precedents, *ils en etaient bourres* !



Non ça veut dire qu'il y en avait c'est tout Le vert ça fait vendre.


----------



## Carlos-07 (15 Octobre 2008)

je crois, si mes souvenirs sont bons, un peu après que j'aie acheté mon ibook, il y a eu un dossier sur les composants utilisés par apple, très polluants, mais je me trompe peut être


----------



## Liyad (15 Octobre 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Au fait, à Mulhouse, l'APR a reçu les nouveaux MacBook, MacBook Pro, MacBook Air et Cinéma Display à 15h00...qui dit mieux!?
> 
> Concernant le design, j'ai été content de les voir concrétisés en noir, j'adore!!



Heu... j'espère que c'est une blague... Parce que les ACD ne sont pas encore en vente :hein:
source : la bande du bas : http://www.apple.com/fr/displays/


----------



## Macuserman (15 Octobre 2008)

Liyad a dit:


> Heu... j'espère que c'est une blague... Parce que les ACD ne sont pas encore en vente :hein:
> source : la bande du bas : http://www.apple.com/fr/displays/



Pardon, j'ai rajouté les Cinema Display en pensant aux nouveautés! 

Mais ils ont bien reçu MBA, MacBook et MacBook Pro Late 08'...


----------



## rains091 (15 Octobre 2008)

naruto95 a dit:


> je pense qu'Apple est bien suffisamment rentable pour integrer des lecteurs blu ray sans pour autant porter atteinte a leur rentabilite ou sans pour autant alourdir l'addition pour nous consommateurs



Tout à un cout et vu le prix des lecteurs blue-ray, cela fait cher je trouve, au moins 150. Le proposé en option, pourquoi pas, mais une bonne d'entre nous n'en ont pas besoin aujourd'hui. Et si ils auraient bien alourdi la facture finale, un lecteur blue-ray coute plus cher qu'un simple lecteur, et Apple diminue déjà ses marges sur ce produit (pour le moment), elle veut continuer son business modele comme aujourd'hui.


----------



## laf (15 Octobre 2008)

Je vais aussi donner mon avis sur les MB en essayant de faire court parce que tout ou presque a été dit : 
+  design, robustesse il semble, finitions j'espère, poids (pas beaucoup quand même)
-   impardonable l'abscence de port FW (rien que pour ça je ne risque pas d'acheter ces MB), aucune augmentation de puissance finalement ce qui revient à la diminuer quand les autres augmentent, et le prix : je ne vois pas ce qui justifie 250 euros de plus que le modèle blanc toujours au catalogue.


----------



## Macuserman (15 Octobre 2008)

rains091 a dit:


> Tout à un cout et vu le prix des lecteurs blue-ray, cela fait cher je trouve, au moins 150. Le proposé en option, pourquoi pas, mais une bonne d'entre nous n'en ont pas besoin aujourd'hui. Et si ils auraient bien alourdi la facture finale, un lecteur blue-ray coute plus cher qu'un simple lecteur, et Apple diminue déjà ses marges sur ce produit (pour le moment), elle veut continuer son business modele comme aujourd'hui.



Mais c'est pas vrai...

Ils ne savent toujours pas écrire Blu-Ray...


----------



## Raul10 (15 Octobre 2008)

lainbebop a dit:


> Bah oué je suis un peu étonné des délais... Ya perosnne qui a commandé hier soir ici ? Ca donne quoi en délais ?



J'ai commandé un MacBook Pro hier soir (15mn après la réouverture du Store) sur l'Apple Store avec quelques modifs (disque dur à 320Go 7200tr/min et Processeur à 2.8GHz) et la livraison est prévu pour le 3-4 novembre...

Je suis dégouté...


----------



## lainbebop (15 Octobre 2008)

Oué... Reste plus qu'a esperer une livraison avant !
Apparement ça arrive parfois, ils mettent surement des dates larges... Enfin j'espere !


edit : le mien c'est un MB 2,4 sans options, juste avec l'apple remote, et un ipod


----------



## Pdg (15 Octobre 2008)

Je pense (ça n'engage que moi) qu'ils ont prévu large dans les dates pour ne pas être submergés tout de suite.

Quoi qu'il en soit, il me parait probable que les premières commandes soient honorées plus rapidement que ça (en tout cas pour les modèles sans option... Autant dire que je peux me brosser).


----------



## Pierrou (15 Octobre 2008)

Tiens, une question d'ailleurs, est-ce qu'ils livrent à nouveau les Apple Remote avec les Macbook ? ( c'était quand même mesquin de pas le faire  )


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (15 Octobre 2008)

lainbebop a dit:


> Bah oué je suis un peu étonné des délais... Ya perosnne qui a commandé hier soir ici ? Ca donne quoi en délais ?



J'ai commandé aujourd'hui un MacBook Alu sans option et avec la promo étudiant iPod offert, délai de livraison estimé: 4 - 5 novembre...


----------



## Azaly (15 Octobre 2008)

Je n'aime pas le clavier noir, en effet ça me fait trop penser aux PCs et ce que j'aimais bien sur les portables apple était l'absence de clavier noir (le conteur me rappelle mon iMac donc ça va)

Je comptais m'en acheter un l'année prochaine, je n'aurais donc pas le choix

Bon le reste des caractéristiques techniques je m'en fiche un peu vu mon utilisation plutôt bureautique, par contre déçue de l'absence de lecteur blu-ray, il y en a de plus en plus sur les PCs, pour pas forcément bcp plus cher, le format se développe et Apple est à la traîne, alors qu'ils étaient parmi les premiers à proposer un lecteur optique...

L'année prochaine je pars pour un an en Angleterre, je comptais me prendre un MB (pro ou pas), mais j'ai des blu-ray et ça va me gêner de ne pas pouvoir les lire... snif (oui j'irai pas acheter un PC pour autant)


----------



## iota (15 Octobre 2008)

Pierrou a dit:


> Tiens, une question d'ailleurs, est-ce qu'ils livrent à nouveau les Apple Remote avec les Macbook ? ( c'était quand même mesquin de pas le faire  )


La réponse est non... 

@+
iota


----------



## Pdg (15 Octobre 2008)

Pierrou a dit:


> Tiens, une question d'ailleurs, est-ce qu'ils livrent à nouveau les Apple Remote avec les Macbook ? ( c'était quand même mesquin de pas le faire  )


 
Toujours pas... Et d'ailleurs, le cable DVI vers VGA anciennement fourni avec les MBP (pas les MB) a suivi l'exemple de la grande-soeur la remote en sautant en option (bon, ok, c'est à cause du port minidisplayport  )

Du coup, ça m'a fait une option de plus pour brancher un vidéoproj, c'est ballot


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2008)

lainbebop a dit:


> Oué... Reste plus qu'a esperer une livraison avant !
> Apparement ça arrive parfois, ils mettent surement des dates larges... Enfin j'espere !
> 
> 
> edit : le mien c'est un MB 2,4 sans options, juste avec l'apple remote, et un ipod


Content pour toi depuis le temps que t'attends 
Pour l'offre back to school , c'est 125 en plus si l'on achete un ipod , c'est bien ça ? 
Combien offre la 9400m du macbook en memoire dediée ?


----------



## tchico (15 Octobre 2008)

nico_linux a dit:


> On sait déjà à peu près tout maintenant, même plus drôle...
> 
> Heureusement, les déçus seront toujours aussi nombreux, je suis confiant sur ce point !



Tu l'as dit.......pffffffff


----------



## lainbebop (15 Octobre 2008)

oué en fait l'ipod revient a 24e ! Au lieu de 149... Sinon ya pas de mémoire dedié d'après ce que j'ai compris il ny a que 256mo partagés...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2008)

Ok , ravi pour toi 
C'est dommage pour la carte graphique ceci dit


----------



## divoli (15 Octobre 2008)

Cette 9400M, c'est un chipset proche de celui de l'Intel GMA, mais en beaucoup plus puissant ? Ou alors c'est une "vraie" carte graphique avec une mémoire dédiée comme par exemple la 8600M et la 9600M ?

J'ai beau lire l'article de MacG, je n'arrive pas bien à comprendre...

Désolé si la réponse a été donnée dans ce topic déjà long.


----------



## kitetrip (15 Octobre 2008)

Pas fan des nouveaux Macbook... Il est devenu trop pro, trop froid moins sympathique... Je crois que le but d'Apple est de maintenir ses ventes de Macbook en attirant ceux qui voulaient le design du Macbook Pro mais n'avait pas les moyens ...
Alala, il est loin le temps où on se sacrifiait pour un Mac


----------



## ordimans (15 Octobre 2008)

Le clavier noir j'aime pas trop j'aurai préféré en blanc comme le MBA
Plus salissant peut être
bonj e commance ce soir le MBP à 2199&#8364; avec réduction 15% et je prends le 7200tr/min
le 2,8ghz un peu trop cher c'est dommage encore que si je craque je le prendrais mais tout mon boulot y sera passé dans ce portable
déjà els options c'est hyper cher il pourrait les filer pour le prix
Car faut pas me dire qu'ils se font pas du bon bénef la dessus.

Sinon pour l'offre ipod on est remboursé après c'est bien ça ?


----------



## Frodon (15 Octobre 2008)

ordimans a dit:


> Le clavier noir j'aime pas trop j'aurai préféré en blanc comme le MBA



Euh le MBA a un clavier noir pourtant...


----------



## Frodon (15 Octobre 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Cette 9400M, c'est un chipset proche de celui de l'Intel GMA, mais en beaucoup plus puissant ? Ou alors c'est une "vraie" carte graphique avec une mémoire dédiée comme par exemple la 8600M et la 9600M ?
> 
> J'ai beau lire l'article de MacG, je n'arrive pas bien à comprendre...
> 
> Désolé si la réponse a été donnée dans ce topic déjà long.



C'est un chipset, il utilise la mémoire système. Mais il est bien plus performant que le GMA X3100 des précédents MacBook.


----------



## fpoil (15 Octobre 2008)

on peut espérer avoir ce chipset dans un futur mac mini ? et améliorer le support de la HD?

je sais je suis hors sujet mais qui ne tente rien n'a rien


----------



## Frodon (15 Octobre 2008)

fpoil a dit:


> on peut espérer avoir ce chipset dans un futur mac mini ? et améliorer le support de la HD?
> 
> je sais je suis hors sujet mais qui ne tente rien n'a rien



Clair ca ferait du Mac Mini une machine beaucoup plus interessante qu'à l'heure actuelle... A voir si c'est la volonté d'Apple.


----------



## DrFatalis (15 Octobre 2008)

J'ai des doutes sur la pertinence de la nouvelle gamme

Faisant appel aux mânes de Brassens, mes interrogations ont donné ça (et on forme le cercle autour du feux de (boot)camps):

Petit macbook par ces mauvais temps
Qu'il doit avoir du courage !
C'était un petit macbook blanc
Tous plus cher, tous trop cher !
C'était un petit macbook blanc
Tous trop cher et lui restant

Il restait pour mille euros, pourtant
Dans ce pauvre paysage
Firewire avait fait son temps
Tous plus cher, tous trop cher 
Firewire avait fait son temps
Tous trop cher et lui, restant

Les fidèles ne sont pas contents
Du grand Steve et ses mirages
Ils se sentent trahis trop souvent
Tous plus cher, tous trop chers 
Ils se sentent trahis, pourtant
Tous derrière et Steve devant

Tout Apple s'en va poursuivant
Les petits switchers sauvages
C'est alors qu'il sont mécontents
Tous plus cher, tous trop chers 
C'est alors qu'il sont mécontents
Et disent c'était mieux, avant

Mais un jour, dans ce mauvais temps
Steve n'est pas toujours sage
Prend donc garde aux netbooks blancs 
Tous moins cher, tous moins chers!
Prend donc garde aux netbooks blancs 
Ceux avec OSX dedans

Nous voudrions tous voir le beau temps
Il faudra donc du courage !
Pour attendre le prochain printemps
Tous plus cher, tous plus cher
Pour attendre le prochain printemps
Des keynotes plus avenants


----------



## LeProf (15 Octobre 2008)

pfiou Fatalis ...cela ne nous rajeunit pas .... Brassens... mais c'est bien essayé 

jolie inspiration.


----------



## Flash Gordon (15 Octobre 2008)

un peu répétitif mais plaisant


----------



## Ukhy (15 Octobre 2008)

Avant de me décider sur la config que je vais choisir, j'ai regardé sur l'AppleStore et je me suis aperçu que les Prix des AppleCare avaient baissés. Corrigez moi si je me trompe mais il me semble  que pour un MacBook c'était 319 contre 249 aujourd'hui et pour un MacBookPro, plus de 400  contre 349.
Quelqu'un peut-il me confirmer cela ou rectifier si besoin! Merci


----------



## macinside (15 Octobre 2008)

les AppleCare ont baisser  bon vivement vendredi :love:


----------



## iota (15 Octobre 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Cette 9400M, c'est un chipset proche de celui de l'Intel GMA, mais en beaucoup plus puissant ? Ou alors c'est une "vraie" carte graphique avec une mémoire dédiée comme par exemple la 8600M et la 9600M ?.


Plus d'infos ici (j'ai pas encore potassé le truc ).

Pour moi c'est une "vraie" carte graphique (mis à part la mémoire partagée avec le système) dans la mesure où aucun calcul graphique n'est pris en charge par le processeur.

@+
iota


----------



## divoli (15 Octobre 2008)

Concernant le DD, sur le MBP, on peut le changer facilement et sans faire sauter la garantie (comme sur les MB), ou alors c'est la même chose qu'avec les anciens modèles de MBP ?


----------



## Pdg (15 Octobre 2008)

Le DD sur le MBP est maintenant aussi accessible que la batterie... C'est à dire très ! Et c'est une bonne nouvelle 

La Ram a l'air un peu plus délicate à dénicher, mais 8 vis et le tour est joué.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Concernant le DD, sur le MBP, on peut le changer facilement et sans faire sauter la garantie (comme sur les MB), ou alors c'est la même chose qu'avec les anciens modèles de MBP ?



Le remplacement est même documenté dans les manipulations présentées par le manuel de ce macbook !


----------



## divoli (15 Octobre 2008)

Pdg a dit:


> Le DD sur le MBP est maintenant aussi accessible que la batterie... C'est à dire très ! Et c'est une bonne nouvelle





iPantoufle a dit:


> Le remplacement est même documenté dans les manipulations présentées par le manuel de ce macbook !



Effectivement (page 42 du manuel), c'est une excellente nouvelle.


----------



## ordimans (15 Octobre 2008)

Je m'apprête à commander et j'hésite à passer à 2,8ghz

J'ai cherché un modèle équivalent en processeur j'ai trouvé ça
http://www.mgmi.fr/SONY/VGN-AW11XUQ_3396.htm

Donc même proc, par contre ddr2
mais un dd 500go et deux ssd64go en raid
graveur bluray
mais c'est du 18
et c'est pas un portable 4kg lol


----------



## ch_997 (15 Octobre 2008)

ca y est, jai mon mac book pro !!!!!!!!!! lol il est beau


----------



## DeepDark (15 Octobre 2008)

ch_997 a dit:


> ca y est, jai mon mac book pro !!!!!!!!!! lol il est beau


Déjà? Le nouveau? Des photos peut être?


----------



## Pdg (15 Octobre 2008)

ch_997 a dit:


> ca y est, jai mon mac book pro !!!!!!!!!! lol il est beau



C'est possible, ça, déjà ? :mouais:

Si oui, joli


----------



## divoli (15 Octobre 2008)

ordimans a dit:


> Je m'apprête à commander et j'hésite à passer à 2,8ghz
> 
> J'ai cherché un modèle équivalent en processeur j'ai trouvé ça
> http://www.mgmi.fr/SONY/VGN-AW11XUQ_3396.htm
> ...



Sony fait d'excellents portables, et ici le prix est conséquent. Mais es-tu prêt à te trimbaler avec un portable de 18" et de presque 4 kg ? Sans compter Vista, bien sûr...


----------



## ordimans (15 Octobre 2008)

Ce n'est pas un portable
Je le classe dans les portables pour la maison que l'on déplace pas

Enfin bon j'ai franchis le pas je suis entrée chez Mac (j'étais déjà chez apple avec l'iphone et ipod touch avant) mais depuis moins d'un an janvier 2008 j'ai débuté
Et là je commence avec un Macbook pro et j'ai tout pris c'est à dire j'ai le haut de gamme si j'ai bien compris puisque le 17" n'est pas encore dispo
J'ai pris 2,8Ghz et 320go en 7200tr/min
Avec un ipod qui sera direct revendu (100&#8364; pas la mère à boire)


----------



## banjo'd (15 Octobre 2008)

petite considération en passant: 
pour qui veut un portable qui soit un peu plus qu'un netbook et qui ne soit pas windaubisé, avec un ecran autre que 10"
 eh bien s'il peut voyager, à New York par exemple, 999$ + 4% de taxes = 1040$ soit 763 euro au cours actuel qui risque de remonter en faveur de l'euro d'ici peu (on est à 1e=1,36$  il y a peu on était à 1,57$)
Pas mal le macbook blanc à ce prix non ? 
C'est le seul moyen d'avoir un mac au prix PC :mouais:


----------



## Frodon (15 Octobre 2008)

Je lisais les specs du 9400M... Il supporte le HDCP. Cela signifie t'il que les MacBooks sont compatible HDCP? Ou faut il absolument du HDMI pour ca? Il me semble que le DVI ou le Display Port supportent aussi cette norme, non?


----------



## ordimans (15 Octobre 2008)

Le DVI est compatible HDCP
Le display port aucune idée mais probablement


----------



## Frodon (15 Octobre 2008)

ordimans a dit:


> Le DVI est compatible HDCP
> Le display port aucune idée mais probablement



Je viens de vérifier, le Display Port est bien compatible HDCP:

Supporte le chiffrement pour protection du contenu DisplayPort 128-bits AES (DPCP), ainsi que la protection des contenus numériques haute définition à 40-bits (HDCP), version 1.1 et plus.

Et en plus il dispose d'une protection encore meilleure, qui va surement remplacer le HDCP à terme, le DPCP (128 bits au lieu de 40 bits).


----------



## Fondug (15 Octobre 2008)

Frodon a dit:


> Je lisais les specs du 9400M... Il supporte le HDCP. Cela signifie t'il que les MacBooks sont compatible HDCP? Ou faut il absolument du HDMI pour ca? Il me semble que le DVI ou le Display Port supportent aussi cette norme, non?



Frodon, j'adore tes posts, j'comprends pas la moitié des mots... :mouais:


----------



## Frodon (15 Octobre 2008)

banjo'd a dit:


> petite considération en passant:
> pour qui veut un portable qui soit un peu plus qu'un netbook et qui ne soit pas windaubisé, avec un ecran autre que 10"
> eh bien s'il peut voyager, à New York par exemple, 999$ + 4% de taxes = 1040$ soit 763 euro au cours actuel qui risque de remonter en faveur de l'euro d'ici peu (on est à 1e=1,36$  il y a peu on était à 1,57$)
> Pas mal le macbook blanc à ce prix non ?
> C'est le seul moyen d'avoir un mac au prix PC :mouais:



C'est 8% les taxes à New York. De plus il faudra que tu laisses le carton au states, car sinon y'a de grande chance que tu payes des taxes supplémentaires à la douane... Et d'ailleurs peut être même en faisant attention à ca


----------



## banjo'd (15 Octobre 2008)

le carton on le plie et hop dans la valise non? de toute facon je crois que je craquerais plus pour le nouveau macbook
mais si on porte son mac dans son sac a dos, ca ne passe pas comme si on l'avait déjà en arrivant aux Etats unis? (je demande car je n'y suis jamais allé et ca me démange donc si qqn a un petit conseil  merci d'avance)


----------



## Frodon (15 Octobre 2008)

banjo'd a dit:


> le carton on le plie et hop dans la valise non? de toute facon je crois que je craquerais plus pour le nouveau macbook
> mais si on porte son mac dans son sac a dos, ca ne passe pas comme si on l'avait déjà en arrivant aux Etats unis? (je demande car je n'y suis jamais allé et ca me démange donc si qqn a un petit conseil  merci d'avance)



Ca augmente tes chances pour que ca passe ainsi, mais ca ne le garantie pas


----------



## ch_997 (15 Octobre 2008)

Oui c'est possible vu que j'habite a Orlando et que j'ai deux apple store...

Alors voila quelques photos...






















Premieres impressions:

Waouuuu

L'ouverture de la boite m'a fait des frissons...la bete est superbe, solide, de tres bonne qualite. Le clavier est meilleure que sur le MBA. L'ecran est magnifique. Il y a certe des reflets si on est en plein jour et avec un ecran noir mais avec les couleurs, AUCUN soucis. Le contour noir autour est parfait car il fait une continuite de l'ecran.
Le trackpad est genial. J'ai eu le reflexe de chercher un bouton lol et puis au final j'appuie toujours au meme endroit et ca marche du tonnerre. 
J'etais un PCiste avant. Je suis un HEUREUX switcheur. iPhoto est genial. J'ai Mobile Me pour 2 mois gratuit avec option 1 an apres...

HEUREUX HEUREUX HEUREUX.

J'ai le MBP basique par ailleur...

Ceux qui hesitent...bin n'hesitez pas !!!!!


----------



## DeepDark (15 Octobre 2008)

ch_997 a dit:


> Premieres impressions:
> 
> Waouuuu
> 
> ...



 :love:


----------



## Pdg (15 Octobre 2008)

ch_997 a dit:


> HEUREUX HEUREUX HEUREUX.
> 
> J'ai le MBP basique par ailleur...
> 
> Ceux qui hesitent...bin n'hesitez pas !!!!!



Ouah. Ca fait envie. Merci pour les photos et les impressions !
Ca me conforte dans mon choix... Et rend mon attente encore plus douloureuse. Mais le soulagement sera d'autant plus jouissif :love:


----------



## banjo'd (15 Octobre 2008)

>frodon
merci pour ton avis  je tenterais le coup si j'y vais...


----------



## Azaly (15 Octobre 2008)

ch_997 a dit:


> Oui c'est possible vu que j'habite a Orlando et que j'ai deux apple store...
> 
> Alors voila quelques photos...
> 
> ...



quand il est ouvert on dirait mon ancien Tosh, beurk
Enfin, heureusement qu'il y a Mac OS...

Pour en revenir au HDCP, si on branche un lecteur blu-ray externe ça marche alors ? (en usb je veux dire, je parle pas d'une platine salon)


----------



## qqq (15 Octobre 2008)

ah la vache il est bien brillant


----------



## banjo'd (15 Octobre 2008)

Mouais comparer un Toshiba et un Mac...faut aimer plaisanter....d accord esthétiquement c'est moins tout-blanc-ou-noir-apple-scientologue comme gout mais bon le tout-en-un  de la base unibody fait quand meme son effet  
tres beau pour moi, merci pour les photos


----------



## ch_997 (15 Octobre 2008)

Je suis in shock lol... Fast, rapide... et pour l'ecran, je me vois si c'est sombre sur l'ecran mais sur le forum...aucun soucis....

Vraiment content lol!


----------



## divoli (15 Octobre 2008)

Bizarres, ces enceintes. Elles donnent l'impression qu'il n'y a plus de grilles avec tous les petits trous...


----------



## banjo'd (15 Octobre 2008)

>ch997
c est comment l'écran LED  ca  a l'air genial sur les videos apple, t as pas une photo et niveau angle de vue ca donne quoi  c est mieux ?


----------



## ch_997 (15 Octobre 2008)

Bin perso l'ecran rend vraiment bien. De cote, ca change vraiment de mon Dell 9400 ou on ne voyait rien. 

Je vois toujours les images avec un angle maximal proche de 80 (apres je suis presque deriere le pc lol^^) C'est clair et les couleurs rendent bien, sont vives.


----------



## banjo'd (15 Octobre 2008)

bien..je pense que je craquerai dès que mes finances me le permettront pour le macbook 2,4 mhz...
une dernière question comme ca qui me taraude: niveau chaleur le tout alu c'est comment? (désolé si t as autre chose à faire je comprends et j'attendrai d'autres retour,


----------



## BigEdison (16 Octobre 2008)

J'ai commandé un MacBook Pro 2,8Ghz et DD 250Go @ 7200 tr/mn dès l'ouverture du store et livraison prévue le 29 Octobre .... j'ai hate :love: car en plus le 28 c'est mon anniversaire alors si ils pouvaient se dépecher :rateau:


----------



## ch_997 (16 Octobre 2008)

banjo'd a dit:


> bien..je pense que je craquerai dès que mes finances me le permettront pour le macbook 2,4 mhz...
> une dernière question comme ca qui me taraude: niveau chaleur le tout alu c'est comment? (désolé si t as autre chose à faire je comprends et j'attendrai d'autres retour,



Pas un pet de chaleur.... Le tres tres peu de chaud est au niveau du e mais faut vraiment le chercher...

Je viens de tester le retroeclairage des touches... Magnifique... lol:rateau:


----------



## lapika_123 (16 Octobre 2008)

Bonsoir

Personnellement j'hésite beaucoup à en prendre un mais pas par dégout des annonces j'adore vraiment les nouveaux modèles !!!

MAIS je me demande si M. Jobs va pas nous faire une Rev B pour le Macworld de Janvier avec un air de Nehalem inside....

Pour mon Macbook Pro je l'avais acheté en 1,83 ghz et genre 6 mois après la rev B en Core2duo...j'avais bien eu les boules !!! Et j'aimerais pas que ca m'arrive une seconde fois !!!

Parce que là concrètement ya quand même des chances que l'architecture des procs de cette Rev A ne soit pas conservée très longtemps non...???


----------



## banjo'd (16 Octobre 2008)

ok alors là si même au niveau chaleur c'est amélioré ils risquent d'en vendre pas mal, l'usage en mode allongé-avec-mon-mac-sur-les genoux étant assez répandu, avant le macbook pro chauffait pas mal quand même...bon amusement   et merci pour tes impressions


----------



## Invasion-08 (16 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour !! 

Nouveau sur le forum et nouveau switcheur ! 

Je vien de passer commande d'un macbook pro, livraison prévue 3/4 Novembre !


----------



## ch_997 (16 Octobre 2008)

banjo'd a dit:


> ok alors là si même au niveau chaleur c'est amélioré ils risquent d'en vendre pas mal, l'usage en mode allongé-avec-mon-mac-sur-les genoux étant assez répandu, avant le macbook pro chauffait pas mal quand même...bon amusement   et merci pour tes impressions



je te confirme... ca fait 3h qu'il tourne et il est loin de faire soiree barbeuq par rapport a mon dell et son core2 7200...


----------



## Elvis (16 Octobre 2008)

ch_997 a dit:


> je te confirme... ca fait 3h qu'il tourne et il est loin de faire soiree barbeuq par rapport a mon dell et son core2 7200...



Idem, vraiment, ils ont bien bossé sur ce point là!!

Quelques photos sur un autre thread dédié au macbook.


----------



## ordimans (16 Octobre 2008)

POurquoi certains ont une livraison prévu au 29 octobre et d'autres au 3-4 novembre ?


----------



## fatalitas (16 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour,

Désolé si la réponse a été donné plus haut, je n'ai pas eu le temps de tout relire:
et le 17' ? Il n'y a que le 15' proposé sur l'Apple store... Le nouveau 17', c'est pour plus tard?
Merci.


----------



## divoli (16 Octobre 2008)

fatalitas a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Désolé si la réponse a été donné plus haut, je n'ai pas eu le temps de tout relire:
> et le 17' ? Il n'y a que le 15' proposé sur l'Apple store... Le nouveau 17', c'est pour plus tard?
> Merci.



http://www.macg.co/news/voir/132197/macbook-pro-le-17-en-2009


----------



## Elvis (16 Octobre 2008)

Tout est là.


----------



## ch_997 (16 Octobre 2008)

bientot 7h que je suis sur mon mbp....
j'aime son clavier la nuit qui brille :rateau:
Switcheur heureux


----------



## Elvis (16 Octobre 2008)

Hier soir j'ai éteins la lumière exprès.... lol


----------



## Goobii (16 Octobre 2008)

Elvis est omniprésent lol


----------



## landrih (16 Octobre 2008)

Bjeko a dit:


> Comme Fondug  je fais moi aussi un petit récapitulatif perso à froid (à tiède disons), une nuit de sommeil et quelques heures aprés lannonce de la nouvelle gamme.
> 
> Aprés ce petit temps de réflexion à me demander si je devais être content où pas (je compte passer au MBP dans pas longtemps), le bilan est pour moi finalement positif, au moins sur 3 points :
> 
> ...


oui, mais ça fait cher le miroir!!!!!


----------



## RaelRiaK (16 Octobre 2008)

D'abords non, mon MB noir est dans un plus mieux état! 
Ensuite je le vendrais bien (la mort dans l'âme tellement je l'adore), mais ma future femme (je me marie le 25  ) a un vayo vieillissant, et je pense que si je change, il vaut mieux que je lui passe ce MB noir. 

Ce qui je pense nous amène à Janvier/Février pour changer, et je pense que les MB auront déjà subit une petite révision : plus gros processeur, deux trois bêtises du genre  

Donc en attendant je vais être sage, et profiter du néanmoins fantastique MB noir!


----------



## CheepnisAroma (16 Octobre 2008)

Invasion-08 a dit:


> Bonjour !!
> 
> Nouveau sur le forum et nouveau switcheur !


Bienvenue sur MacGé 


Invasion-08 a dit:


> Je vien de passer commande d'un macbook pro, livraison prévue 3/4 Novembre !


Veinard


----------



## Goobii (16 Octobre 2008)

Invasion-08 a dit:


> Bonjour !!
> 
> Nouveau sur le forum et nouveau switcheur !
> 
> Je vien de passer commande d'un macbook pro, livraison prévue 3/4 Novembre !



Bienvenue ! Prêt à te vouer coeur et âme à MacGé !?  

Meme délai pour moi, quelle utilisation pour ton MBP ? Car moi je me demande encore si je vais pas annulé pour un MBP... :rose:


----------



## Frodon (16 Octobre 2008)

Je viens de faire un tour des solutions concurrentes de Dell et Sony, et bien le verdict est sans appels:

Les prix des PCs Montevina sont au moins aussi chers sinon plus (en gras les avantages de l'un par rapport aux autre (pour le sony c'est par rapport à l'entrée de gamme MacBook):

Sony VAIO Z11MN/B 13,1" 2GHz

Core2Duo P8400 *2,26GHz*
Bus à 1066Mhz
GeForce 9300M
*200Go* de Disque Dur
*4Go* de RAM
Aunomie 4,5 Heures

Prix: 1899 &#8364; (1999,99$)

MacBook 13,3" 2GHz

Core2Duo P8400 à 2GHz (c'est un 2,26GHz downclocké  ) avec 3Mo de cache L2
Bus à 1066MHz
DD 160Go
*GeForce 9400M*
2Go de RAM
*Autonomie 5H*

*Prix: 1199 &#8364; (1299 $)*

MacBook 13,3" 2,4GHz

Core2Duo *P8600 à 2,4GHz* avec 3Mo de cache L2
Bus à 1066MHz
*DD 250Go*
*GeForce 9400M*
2Go de RAM
*Autonomie 5H*

*Prix: 1499 &#8364; (1599 $)*

*Verdict:* C'est pas les quelques Go de plus de disque dur et de mémoire qui justifie la différence de 600 $ entre le Sony et le MacBook... Le Sony est presque au prix du MacBook Pro premier modèle tout en étant beaucoup plus proche d'un MacBook entrée de gamme niveau config.
Et je ne parle même pas de l'offre logiciel fournie et des petits plus du MacBook (trackpad multitouch, display port au lieu du VGA...etc.).

Et avec les Dell ?

Dell XPS M1330 13,3" Personnalisé pour correspondre plus au MacBook

Core 2 Duo P8300 à *2,4GHz* avec 3Mo de cache L2
Bus à 800MHz
*DD 250Go*
GeForce 8400M GS
*3Go* de RAM

Prix: 1329 &#8364; (1478$)

Pour les MacBook, voir precedemment

*Verdict* : Ici le Dell n'a même pas la dernière generation de Core 2 Duo à bus à 1066MHz, et a une carte intégrée vieille d'une generation.
Il coute aussi cher que le MacBook à 2.4GHz tout en offrant une config inférieur (c'est pas les 1Go de RAM en plus qui va lui sauver la mise) et en plus à ce prix là, aucun logiciel en plus du système d'exploitation n'est fourni.

Les prix sont tous HORS remises exceptionnelles. Pour info le prix du Dell avec la remise temporaire actuellement en vigeur en France est de 1129 &#8364; (remise valable que jusqu'au 22 octobre 2008), pas de quoi faire vraiment la différence... Cette remise n'existe pas aux USA et le prix en $ est celui actuellement proposé.

Je n'ai pas encore regardé pour les MacBook Pro, mais ca m'etonnerait pas qu'il en soit de même.

*Conclusion finale:*
Comme d'habitude, Apple est tout à fait compétitive à la sortie. Evidement, comme d'habitude dans quelques mois il en sera autrement, ceci étant dû au fait qu'Apple ne bouge pas d'un centime ses prix entre deux sortie de modèles, et renouvelle aussi moins souvent sa gamme. Contrairement à ses concurrents.


----------



## Fondug (16 Octobre 2008)

Bien vu Frodon, j'avais également calculé un tarif d'un XPS pour comparer. Il y a aussi un autre élément, je ne suis pas sûr que les mac users changent aussi souvent leur bécanes que les pc users. Mon MB a deux ans et demi et pourrait encore tenir assez longtemps en fait.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Octobre 2008)

ch_997 a dit:


>


A voir cette photo, je trouve qu'il a une classe folle.


----------



## Bjeko (16 Octobre 2008)

Pour les anglophones un test du MBP sur PCMAG ici

La bécane semble bonne : apparement ils sont impressionés par la qualité de construction qu'elle dégage. Le nouveau trackpad est apprécié aussi. Les tests benchmarks semblent similaires aux anciens MBP, à part pour les jeux ou le nouveau écrase tout sur son passage 

Seule ombre au tableau : la machine chaufferait pas mal sous windows.


------------
Pour revenir sur le post de Frodon au niveau des prix : personnellement je n'ai jamais douté que le MB soit compétitif face à la concurrence... la où ça se gâte, c'est du côté des MBP, surtout par le fait que dans le monde PC les 15" sont généralement moins chers que les 13", à raison selon moi, puisqu'ils sont plus démocratisés et que la miniaturisation côute cher... Alors que chez Apple c'est le contraire :mouais: Pour faire mon râleur je ne vois pas pourquoi ils ne sortent pas un MB 15" au même prix et perfs qu'un 13"...


----------



## Trompe la Mort (16 Octobre 2008)

Frodon a dit:


> Je viens de faire un tour des solutions concurrentes de Dell et Sony, et bien le verdict est sans appels:
> 
> Les prix des PCs Montevina sont au moins aussi chers sinon plus (en gras les avantages de l'un par rapport aux autre (pour le sony c'est par rapport à l'entrée de gamme MacBook):



Le Sony que tu cites fait 1,5kg !! C'est plutôt un MacBookAir suréquipé qu'un concurrent du MacBook...


----------



## Pdg (16 Octobre 2008)

Bjeko a dit:


> Seule ombre au tableau : la machine chaufferait pas mal [...]



Oooooh (déception).




Bjeko a dit:


> Seule ombre au tableau : la machine chaufferait pas mal sous windows.



Aaaaah (soulagement) !


(désolé, blagounette)


Je suis également impressionné par l'impression de robustesse, saupoudré d'une touche de classe. Bref, j'attends ma commande avec impatience !

J'ajoute que pour un switcher qui attend depuis 1 mois et demi, les comparatifs de Frodon et les tests cités ci-dessus sont très rassurants


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2008)

le detail hilarant qui tue chez Jobs, c'est d'evoquer la fonctionnalite de faire tourner windows sur un mac pour promouvoir les mac..

achetez nos renault !! vous etes tellement bien dedans qu'on se croirait au volant d'une citroen !!


----------



## Frodon (16 Octobre 2008)

Fondug a dit:


> Bien vu Frodon, j'avais également calculé un tarif d'un XPS pour comparer. Il y a aussi un autre élément, je ne suis pas sûr que les mac users changent aussi souvent leur bécanes que les pc users. Mon MB a deux ans et demi et pourrait encore tenir assez longtemps en fait.



En fait ceci a peu d'importance. Sur Mac les machiens d'occasion se vendent à des prix plutôt élevé. Par exemple, un Macbook de 1200 Euros d'il y a 2 ans peut encore se vendre à 800 Euros sans problème.

Donc même si les utilisateurs veulent changer régulièrement, cela reste parfaitement interessant, car pour passer d'un MacBook GMA 950 2GHz 1Go RAM 80Go DD Superdrive au MacBook 2GHz NVidia 9400 Superdrive 2Go RAM 160GO DD toujours à 1200 Euros, il faut seulement débourser 400 Euros (1200 - 800).
400 Euros pour une machine bien plus performante, notamment au niveau graphique, mais aussi au niveau RAM et capacité de disque dur, c'est pas forcément une mauvaise affaire, au contraire


----------



## Frodon (16 Octobre 2008)

Trompe la Mort a dit:


> Le Sony que tu cites fait 1,5kg !! C'est plutôt un MacBookAir suréquipé qu'un concurrent du MacBook...



Evidement si tu prends le poids en plus en compte. Mais il n'y a pas d'autre 13" chez SONY avec du Montevina... Sinon c'est de la generation precedente avec bus à 800MHz et NVidia 8400 comme le Dell... Le prix est alors de 1200 Euros... Pas beaucoup mieux donc comparativement au MacBook qui est mieux equipé encore comparé aux autres modeles 13" de SONY.

D'ailleurs, compare le au MacBook Air, le MacBook Air reste à un meilleur prix (1699 au lieu de 1899) pour une config globalement aussi bonne voir meilleure que le SONY donc...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2008)

lapika_123 a dit:


> Bonsoir
> 
> Personnellement j'hésite beaucoup à en prendre un mais pas par dégout des annonces j'adore vraiment les nouveaux modèles !!!
> 
> ...



sortir un portable en oct puis une revision en janvier ca n'a aucun sens


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2008)

ch_997 a dit:


> Pas un pet de chaleur.... Le tres tres peu de chaud est au niveau du e mais faut vraiment le chercher...
> 
> Je viens de tester le retroeclairage des touches... Magnifique... lol:rateau:




nouvelle coque

on va laisser les afficionados s'emparer de la bete, detecter les erreurs de jeunesse de la nouvelle bete avant de se precipiter

un peu comme la sortie de l'imac plat

je me suis fait avoir une fois, pas 2

les gens se jettent souvent sur les mac des leur sortie et dans les semaines qui suivent, les forums sont blindes de messages avec des problemes


----------



## Jarod03 (16 Octobre 2008)

Je vais commander le MBP ce soir, seulement j'ai une question, pour brancher un vidéo projecteur ou un écran externe ( non apple ), c'est quel Mini DisplayPort que je dois prendre ? VGA ou l'autre, je me rappel plus son nom ? ^^

Merci par avance !


----------



## Trompe la Mort (16 Octobre 2008)

Frodon a dit:


> D'ailleurs, compare le au MacBook Air, le MacBook Air reste à un meilleur prix (1699 au lieu de 1899) pour une config globalement aussi bonne voir meilleure que le SONY donc...



Pas si évident !
MacBookAir est un peu plus léger (1,36kg contre 1,5kg), mais le Sony a deux fois plus de RAM, bien plus de GHz, une meilleure résolution d'écran (LED aussi), un plus gros disque dur, un graveur de DVD intégré, de la mémoire vidéo dédiée
En gros, il est bien plus à même d'être un ordinateur principal qu'un MacBookAir !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2008)

Trompe la Mort a dit:


> Pas si évident !
> MacBookAir est un peu plus léger (1,36kg contre 1,5kg), mais le Sony a deux fois plus de RAM, bien plus de GHz, une meilleure résolution d'écran (LED aussi), un plus gros disque dur, un graveur de DVD intégré, de la mémoire vidéo dédiée
> En gros, il est bien plus à même d'être un ordinateur principal qu'un MacBookAir !



mais les portables sony ont des batteries de merde

dans mon ancienne boite, les achats voulaient qu'on s'equipe qu'en sony, surement qu'ils ont du signer un contrat un peu plus interessant que chez d'autres

au final, on s'est tous retrouves avec des portables sony, differents, certains avaient des modeles haut de gamme et ca allait jusqu'a l'entree de gamme
au final, au bout de 6 mois, on avait tous perdus pas mal d'autonomie

nos commerciaux tiraient la gueule avec des portables qui tenaient pas 1h...

ils ont beau faire des super ultranotebook chers et bien finis, l'autonomie reste a desirer et le remplacement des batteries coute horriblement cher


----------



## kevinh44fr (16 Octobre 2008)

MBP bas de gamme 4 Go de ram commander ^^ (en DDR3, les 4 Go d'Apple ne sont plus très chers)

J'ai lu le test PCMag, le nouveau MBP a l'air bien ^^
A la fin, il y'a un lien pour les perfs graphiques. 
Je ne le comprend pas trop, j'ai l'impression que le MBP se fait litéralement écrasé par le lenovo? (et dire que le T400 je peux l'avoir pour 1200 euros )


----------



## rizoto (16 Octobre 2008)

kevinh44fr a dit:


> MBP bas de gamme 4 Go de ram commander ^^ (en DDR3, les 4 Go d'Apple ne sont plus très chers)
> 
> J'ai lu le test PCMag, le nouveau MBP a l'air bien ^^
> A la fin, il y'a un lien pour les perfs graphiques.
> Je ne le comprend pas trop, j'ai l'impression que le MBP se fait litéralement écrasé par le lenovo? (et dire que le T400 je peux l'avoir pour 1200 euros )



Tu devrais relire le tableau en 3D le MPB est bien meilleur


----------



## XavH (16 Octobre 2008)

Jarod03 a dit:


> Je vais commander le MBP ce soir, seulement j'ai une question, pour brancher un vidéo projecteur ou un écran externe ( non apple ), c'est quel Mini DisplayPort que je dois prendre ? VGA ou l'autre, je me rappel plus son nom ? ^^
> 
> Merci par avance !



SAlut

Pour un videoproj ou un écran plat avec entrée VGA (le plus commun), il te faudra l'adaptateur VGA ; tu pourras utiliser l'adaptateur DVI avec un écran plat uniquement en achetant en plus un cable DVI-HDMI, souvent utilisé aussi comme connectique sur les écrans plats.
Si tu as une télé cathodique (y'en a encore !), je pense qu'il existe un adaptateur MiniDisplay -> video composite/S-video. J'en ai vu un pour le MacBook Air, c'est bien la même connectique sur les nouveaux MB / MBP, non ?

Xav


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2008)

je ne comprends pas la volonté d'apple de s'affranchir du firewire qui est pourtant bien plus performant que l'usb2

malgre ce que peuvent dire les partisans de l'usb2, j'ai toujours eu des performances incroyables et constantes avec le firewire, je ne peux pas dire de meme de l'usb2


----------



## WebOliver (16 Octobre 2008)

naruto95 a dit:


> je ne comprends pas la volonté d'apple de s'affranchir du firewire qui est pourtant bien plus performant que l'usb2
> 
> malgre ce que peuvent dire les partisans de l'usb2, j'ai toujours eu des performances incroyables et constantes avec le firewire, je ne peux pas dire de meme de l'usb2



Il fallait bien trouver un truc pour différencier la gamme MacBook de celle des MacBook Pro. Les MacBook ont en quelque sorte baissé en gamme.


----------



## divoli (16 Octobre 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> Il fallait bien trouver un truc pour différencier la gamme MacBook de celle des MacBook Pro. Les MacBook ont en quelque sorte baissé en gamme.



Tu as certainement raison et cela grève fortement l'intérêt que l'on peut porter à ce MB. Vu les caractéristiques de ce nouveau MB, la présence du firewire l'aurait certainement rendu "trop" intéressant.

Perso, je trouve ça consternant, ça fiche un peu tout en l'air...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> Il fallait bien trouver un truc pour différencier la gamme MacBook de celle des MacBook Pro. Les MacBook ont en quelque sorte baissé en gamme.



oui mais regardes le dernier ecran

a croire que les prochains imac vont perdre leur firewire aussi...

le macbook air n'avait deja pas de port fw, je trouve que un seul usb c'etait tres limite


----------



## rizoto (16 Octobre 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> Il fallait bien trouver un truc pour différencier la gamme MacBook de celle des MacBook Pro. Les MacBook ont en quelque sorte baissé en gamme.



Je dirai pas plutôt l'inverse. Globalement les macbook sont plutôt monte en gamme en terme de finition, d'equipement. Pour le FW jobs l'a dit, c'est un positionnement marketing


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Tu as certainement raison et cela grève fortement l'intérêt que l'on peut porter à ce MB. Vu les caractéristiques de ce nouveau MB, la présence du firewire l'aurait certainement rendu "trop" intéressant.
> 
> Perso, je trouve ça consternant, ça fiche un peu tout en l'air...




de toute facon il y a une vraie incoherence de reduire la difference entre macbook et macbook pro, en laissant le macbook air flotter entre les 2 gammes et offrir une machine semi pro mais semi depouillee

au moins sur l'ancien macbook (blanc), c'etait le juste prix pour le produit juste

cette fois, j'ai cette impression de retour en arriere, avec un macbook certes 13" mais un poil trop massif par rapport a sa taille et l'existence d'un macbook air poids plume a cote...


----------



## gabythekid (16 Octobre 2008)

Je trouve dommage que la diff entre macbook et pro n'existe plus ou pas. 
et carrément dommageable d'avoir viré le firewire 400!!!! tout camescope en est équipé, c'est une vraie connerie. dommage aussi que l'écran ne soit QUE brillant... je suis un fan du mat, et heureusement que mon macbook pro est acheté depuis deux mois! sans quoi j'étais dans la merde! 
sans parler du look.... sympa sur imac, mais ça vaut rien pour un portable! il est joli fermé, il faut bien le reconnaître... mais je n'utilise pas mon mac fermé!

J'espère qu'apple rectifiera le tir rapidement, car si j'ai fait vendre plusieurs mac, celui là je le déconseille très fortement! Apple nous a habitué à de la bonne ino! pas l'inverse.


----------



## Trompe la Mort (16 Octobre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Je dirai pas plutôt l'inverse. Globalement les macbook sont plutôt monte en gamme en terme de finition, d'equipement. Pour le FW jobs l'a dit, c'est un positionnement marketing



Je suis d'accord avec toi, Apple a unifié sa gamme de portables vers le haut, c'est le raffinement des MacBook Pro qui est maintenant disponible sur la gamme grand public. Dit différemment, le MacBook Pro débute désormais à 1200.

Plus de FW c'est vrai, mais les caméscopes numériques aujourd'hui, c'est souvent du MPEG2 ou du MPEG4 avec une interface USB2, donc pour quelqu'un qui s'équipe aujourd'hui, c'est pas catastrophique.


----------



## divoli (16 Octobre 2008)

Trompe la Mort a dit:


> Plus de FW c'est vrai, mais les caméscopes numériques aujourd'hui, c'est souvent du MPEG2 ou du MPEG4 avec une interface USB2, donc pour quelqu'un qui s'équipe aujourd'hui, c'est pas catastrophique.



Ce n'est pas seulement cela. Non seulement on ne peut plus bénéficier du mode target, mais surtout, on sait bien que le firewire permet des taux de transfert réellement plus rapides et plus constants qu'avec de l'USB2 (surtout s'il y a d'autres périphériques de branchés). Bonne chance à ceux qui vont devoir transférer de grosses quantités de données en USB2.

Et le firewire, il a toujours été considéré comme du matériel de choix pour le MacUser, au niveau de différents périphériques comme les disques durs externes et les camescopes. Et fût un temps pas très éloigné où même l'iPod bénéficiait du firewire...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2008)

Trompe la Mort a dit:


> Je suis d'accord avec toi, Apple a unifié sa gamme de portables vers le haut, c'est le raffinement des MacBook Pro qui est maintenant disponible sur la gamme grand public. Dit différemment, le MacBook Pro débute désormais à 1200.



non pas vraiment

c'est une grosse economie d'echelle que d'abandonner le plastique trop fragile et de n'avoir plus qu'un seul type de chassis pour 2 modeles de portables
plus besoin d'avoir 2 technologies et donc 2 fournisseurs
ils n'ont pas fait ca pour ravir le client mais pour economiser beaucoup d'argent et donc devenir encore plus rentable

on ne peut pas dire que le macbook pro demarre a 1200


----------



## PascalBS38 (16 Octobre 2008)

Clavier noir c'est moche, pas beau, burk!


----------



## Fondug (16 Octobre 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Tu as certainement raison et cela grève fortement l'intérêt que l'on peut porter à ce MB. Vu les caractéristiques de ce nouveau MB, la présence du firewire l'aurait certainement rendu "trop" intéressant.
> 
> Perso, je trouve ça consternant, ça fiche un peu tout en l'air...


 
Vu de ma fenêtre, le FW, ranafout'. Je comprends aisément que le FW soit encore largement utilisé par un trés grand nombre de mac user. Mais il faut se rendre à l'évidence, la clientèle pro ou exigente, Apple s'en claque un peu. Elle se concentre sur des (pov') types comme moi qui arrivent à se contenter de faire des sauvegardes via usb 2.0... Hélàs pour les fans du FW et ceux qui ont de véritables exigences justifiées pour des raisons pro ou autres...


----------



## Frodon (16 Octobre 2008)

Trompe la Mort a dit:


> Pas si évident !
> MacBookAir est un peu plus léger (1,36kg contre 1,5kg), mais le Sony a deux fois plus de RAM, bien plus de GHz, une meilleure résolution d'écran (LED aussi), un plus gros disque dur, un graveur de DVD intégré, de la mémoire vidéo dédiée&#8230;
> En gros, il est bien plus à même d'être un ordinateur principal qu'un MacBookAir !



C'est vrai, donc au vu de ces remarques je ne suis donc plus du tout d'accord avec toi pour dire qu'il se compare plus à un MacBook Air, d'autant que je viens de remarquer que 1,5Kg c'est une moyenne, et que selon sa fiche technique il peut peser jusqu'à 2Kg!

J'avais choisis celui là car il avait une taille similaire et surtout un equipement proche, puisqu'il a une GeForce 9300... Mais tu peux aussi utiliser la serie SR pour comparer avec le MacBook 13"... La encore les Mac sont bien placé niveau prix. D'autant que la serie SR dispose de cartes graphisques bien inférieures à la 9400M.


----------



## iota (16 Octobre 2008)

Salut.



naruto95 a dit:


> c'est une grosse economie d'echelle que d'abandonner le plastique trop fragile et de n'avoir plus qu'un seul type de chassis pour 2 modeles de portables


Evidement, c'est pour cela que les autres constructeurs font la même chose 



naruto95 a dit:


> ils n'ont pas fait ca pour ravir le client mais pour economiser beaucoup d'argent et donc devenir encore plus rentable


Tu sais quel est le coût de production des Macbook alu ?

Je prends le paris qu'il est plus élevé que les anciens modèle pour la simple et bonne raison que le temps d'usinage du chassis "unibody" est largement supérieur au temps nécessaire pour mouler les coques plastique. Et le temps, c'est de l'argent.
En plus les matériaux (verre et alu) sont certainement plus couteux que le plastique.

@+
iota


----------



## divoli (16 Octobre 2008)

Fondug a dit:


> Vu de ma fenêtre, le FW, ranafout'. Je comprends aisément que le FW soit encore largement utilisé par un trés grand nombre de mac user. Mais il faut se rendre à l'évidence, la clientèle pro ou exigente, Apple s'en claque un peu. Elle se concentre sur des (pov') types comme moi qui arrivent à se contenter de faire des sauvegardes via usb 2.0... Hélàs pour les fans du FW et ceux qui ont de véritables exigences justifiées pour des raisons pro ou autres...



Le firewire n'a jamais été l'apanage des "professionnels", c'est totalement faux de faire croire cela. Il est largement utilisé et apprécié chez les MacUser, de part les taux de transferts réellement plus rapides et les débits constants. Bonne chance à ceux qui vont devoir transférer de grandes quantités de données en USB2. 

A moins de ne considérer le MB tout juste bon à brancher une imprimante...


----------



## manix93 (16 Octobre 2008)

naruto95 a dit:


> non pas vraiment
> 
> c'est une grosse economie d'echelle que d'abandonner le plastique trop fragile et de n'avoir plus qu'un seul type de chassis pour 2 modeles de portables
> plus besoin d'avoir 2 technologies et donc 2 fournisseurs
> ils n'ont pas fait ca pour ravir le client mais pour economiser beaucoup d'argent et donc devenir encore plus rentable



J'avais pas vu les choses de la même manière mais effectivement tu dois être dans le vrai


----------



## manix93 (16 Octobre 2008)

iota a dit:


> Salut.
> Tu sais quel est le coût de production des Macbook alu ?
> 
> Je prends le paris qu'il est plus élevé que les anciens modèle pour la simple et bonne raison que le temps d'usinage du chassis "unibody" est largement supérieur au temps nécessaire pour mouler les coques plastique. Et le temps, c'est de l'argent.
> ...



Oui, au premier abord il peut sembler plus élevé, mais égard à leur capacité production, ils entrent certainement totalement dans leur frais ...

Je reviens sur ce que dit "Naruto95", outre l'économie en fournisseur, ils économisent aussi les frais qui leur incombent; double transport, double matière première etc.

Donc on peut imaginer qu'ils s'en sortent confortablement


----------



## Jarod03 (16 Octobre 2008)

XavH a dit:


> SAlut
> 
> Pour un videoproj ou un écran plat avec entrée VGA (le plus commun), il te faudra l'adaptateur VGA ; tu pourras utiliser l'adaptateur DVI avec un écran plat uniquement en achetant en plus un cable DVI-HDMI, souvent utilisé aussi comme connectique sur les écrans plats.
> Si tu as une télé cathodique (y'en a encore !), je pense qu'il existe un adaptateur MiniDisplay -> video composite/S-video. J'en ai vu un pour le MacBook Air, c'est bien la même connectique sur les nouveaux MB / MBP, non ?
> ...


 

parfait, je te remercie


----------



## WebOliver (16 Octobre 2008)

Apple a répondu aux questions qui se posent depuis la présentation des nouvelles machines, notamment sur la disparition du FireWire sur les MacBook:



> Apple dit suivre la voie tracée par le MacBook Air, qui avait déjà abandonné cette connectique au début de lannée. Selon la responsable dApple, les « périphériques grand public, tels que les disques durs, recourent en majorité à de lUSB 2.0 ». *Or, le MacBook est lincarnation de lordinateur grand public chez Apple*.
> 
> Si Linda Frager concède que limpossibilité de migrer désormais ses données par FireWire (mode Target), peut être aussi source dinsatisfaction, elle rappelle que ces transferts peuvent désormais seffectuer sans fil, à limage du MacBook Air, ou par un simple câble Ethernet sur le MacBook.
> 
> *On laura compris, le FireWire, pourtant inventé et promu par Apple depuis dix ans, est désormais « une fonction professionnelle »*, qui trouve toute sa place sur le MacBook Pro. Faut-il sattendre à la voir disparaitre aussi des prochains iMac ? Ceux-ci ont aujourd'hui un port FireWire 400 et un 800.



Dont acte.


----------



## iota (16 Octobre 2008)

manix93 a dit:


> Donc on peut imaginer qu'ils s'en sortent confortablement


Je ne dis pas le contraire...
Mais je ne suis pas certain qu'Apple marge autant avec ce nouveau modèle que l'ancien (malgrès des tarifs revus à la hausse).

@+
iota


----------



## manix93 (16 Octobre 2008)

iota a dit:


> Je ne dis pas le contraire...
> Mais je ne suis pas certain qu'Apple marge autant avec ce nouveau modèle que l'ancien (malgrès des tarifs revus à la hausse).
> 
> @+
> iota



Oui oui, t'inquiète je ne te contredit pas non plus  j'essaye juste d'apporter ma "pierre à l'édifice" ...:rose:

Les deux points de vue sont  AMHA justes, et effectivement en début de production, ils ne margent peut être pas voire surement pas comme les white qui sont plus "vieux" en terme de production. Mais leurs objectifs s'affichant surement sur du long terme, ils y gagneront. (de toute manière c'est le but même d'une entreprise quoi qu'on puisse en dire)


----------



## bompi (16 Octobre 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Tu as certainement raison et cela grève fortement l'intérêt que l'on peut porter à ce MB. Vu les caractéristiques de ce nouveau MB, la présence du firewire l'aurait certainement rendu "trop" intéressant.
> 
> Perso, je trouve ça consternant, ça fiche un peu tout en l'air...


D'accord avec WebO et toi.
À la limite, la disparition du FW du MacBook ne m'embêterait pas trop si l'on avait un port ExpressCard [une ExpressCard avec deux ports FW 400 coûte 29  ce qui n'est quand même pas dramatique].
Mais sur le MB, rien de tout ça. Du coup, c'est court, vraiment court si l'on se dit que :
- l'USB2 est de moindre qualité que le FW
- qu'il y a des fonctionnalités liées au FW (que vous avez rappelées)
- que même avec du 802.11n, on ne pourra pas transférer des données avec suffisamment de vélocité

Bref, un MB m'irait bien mais, si je veux rester sur OS X, ce sera forcément un MBP ... Dommage !

NB D'autant que je me contrefiche de leur question de technologie de traitement de l'aluminium : c'est leur boulot, pas le nôtre. _A contrario_ munir un ordinateur de suffisamment de connecteurs, ça, ça intéresse l'acheteur potentiel que je suis.


----------



## divoli (16 Octobre 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> Apple a répondu aux questions qui se posent depuis la présentation des nouvelles machines, notamment sur la disparition du FireWire sur les MacBook:
> 
> 
> 
> Dont acte.




C'est une argumentation commerciale qui ne tient pas la route. 

Résumer l'intérêt du firewire au seul mode target, éluder les nombreux avantages du firewire en faisant croire qu'il est réservé aux professionnels (et puis c'est quoi, "un disque dur ou un périphérique grand public" ?) n'est pas digne d'un esprit sensé.

Bref, avec du firewire, le MB aurait canibalisé une partie des ventes du MBP, il ne faut pas nous faire passer des vessies pour des lanternes avec des arguments bidons.


----------



## tonio08 (16 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour,
actuellement possesseur d'un macbook pro (voire ma signature), j'aimerais changer pour un nouveaux macbook (contrairement à d'autre j'adore leur design) à 2,4gHz. Sur mac2shell, sa cote est de 1150&#8364;; vous croyez que c'est vendable? J'ai mis une annonce sur macg.
Autre question: le macbook 2,4gHz avec 4go RAM va-t-il être beaucoup plus puissant que mon macbook pro actuel; ou la différence sera minime?

Merci


----------



## divoli (16 Octobre 2008)

bompi a dit:


> D'accord avec WebO et toi.
> À la limite, la disparition du FW du MacBook ne m'embêterait pas trop si l'on avait un port ExpressCard [une ExpressCard avec deux ports FW 400 coûte 29 &#8364; ce qui n'est quand même pas dramatique].



Je ne suis pas sûr que via une expresscard, on peut avoir les mêmes avantages qu'avec une connexion en natif, au niveau taux et débit de transfert (donc par rapport à une carte firewire réellement présente dans l'ordinateur). Je ne suis pas sûr non plus que l'on puisse booter sur un DD externe dans ces conditions...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Je ne suis pas sûr que via une expresscard, on peut avoir les mêmes avantages qu'avec une connexion en natif, au niveau taux et débit de transfert (donc par rapport à une carte firewire réellement présente dans l'ordinateur). Je ne suis pas sûr non plus que l'on puisse booter sur un DD externe dans ces conditions...




sur le "recent ancien" macbook pro, je trouve que l'emplacement ExpressCard est mal situé, la carte finit par chauffer excessivement, je me demande si apple a resolu le probleme sur la nouvelle mouture


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2008)

iota a dit:


> Salut.
> 
> Evidement, c'est pour cela que les autres constructeurs font la même chose
> 
> ...





ma femme a travaille dans cette filiere, je peux donc te dire qu'au final, l'usinage de milliers de pieces monobloc d'alu est plus rentable que le plastique qui est fait de bien plus d'elements (entendez par la materiaux)

cela dit, je trouve un peu hypocrite la mise en avant par apple du 0% materiau polluant et de faire une video sur l'usinage de l'alu

on a l'impression qu'ils ont revolutionne la fabrication des ordis et pourtant, je mets ma main a couper que dans qq semaines, les organismes ecologiques s'en donneront a coeur joie pour demonter cette image

Apple ne saurait meme pas dire quelle quantite d'eau incroyable est gaspillee pour usiner des pieces d'alu

analoguement, je pourrais faire le parallele avec le bio ethanol qui semble ultra ecologique, il faut voir quelle quantite d'eau, d'engrais et d'energies diverses il faut depenser pour produire des tonnes de betteraves ou autres cereales ou quelques centaines de litres de carburant pseudo vert

la politique d'Apple c'est purement l'image de la partie cachee de l'iceberg

sur un ecran, c'est la dalle qui coute cher, le verre qui ne fait que recouvrir cet ecran ne coute quasiment rien, d'ailleurs, le verre ne coute quasiment rien a produire

mon ancien macbook a subi 3 changements de coque a cause de craquelures

sur le macbook pro, il ne faut pas non croire que c'est 2 kg d'acier
c'est une fausse impression, il n'y a pas tant d'acier que cela au final pour fabriquer la coque de l'ordinateur


----------



## manix93 (16 Octobre 2008)

naruto95 a dit:


> cela dit, je trouve un peu hypocrite la mise en avant par apple du 0% materiau polluant et de faire une video sur l'usinage de l'alu
> 
> on a l'impression qu'ils ont revolutionne la fabrication des ordis et pourtant, je mets ma main a couper que dans qq semaines, les organismes ecologiques s'en donneront a coeur joie pour demonter cette image
> 
> ...



Hypocrisie même de la notion (voire même mode en ce moment) du "développent durable"


----------



## Ptimouss (16 Octobre 2008)

divoli a dit:


> C'est une argumentation commerciale qui ne tient pas la route.
> 
> Résumer l'intérêt du firewire au seul mode target, éluder les nombreux avantages du firewire en faisant croire qu'il est réservé aux professionnels (et puis c'est quoi, "un disque dur ou un périphérique grand public" ?) n'est pas digne d'un esprit sensé.
> 
> Bref, avec du firewire, le MB aurait canibalisé une partie des ventes du MBP, il ne faut pas nous faire passer des vessies pour des lanternes avec des arguments bidons.


+1 C'est hélas la seule conclusion valable de la disparition du FW sur le MB : une considération bassement marketing "tu veux le FW, ben mets 300&#8364; de plus ! (au minimum)"

Minable...


----------



## gautik94 (16 Octobre 2008)

Coucou !
 J'ai vu beaucoup de déçu mais je trouve que les décisions de apple sont les meilleurs. par exemple pour le noir autours, ça rappelle les imac et ça fait vraiment chique !
 Ensuite les écran brillant: je trouve ça merveilleux, on a une représentation des couleurs merveilleuse et de nouveau ça donne un air luxueux !
Ensuite le clavier noir ben, fallait bien faire un rappel de couleur et en plus dans l'obscurité c'est + facile !
  Puis même si le changement de carte nvidia n'est pas très fonctionnel, je trouve que quand on voyage avec on utilise rarement des logiciel demandant le GeForce 9600M GT ou alors pas pendant des durée infinie. je trouve donc que comme c'est une option que l'on changera rarement (pas pour tout le monde évidement) !
   Ensuite le prix.... ben la j'avoue c'est abusé mais bon, chaque merveille a son prix (j'vous dis pas la tour eiffel ).

   Le design: les "pro" préféreraient plutôt un look plus...PRO... mais pour e macbook le design est on ne peut plus réussit !
   PS: Y'a t'il une différence flagrante entre le MB et le MBP dernière génération ?

Voilà j'ai fini de vous embêter ! bizoux a tous et d'ici la bonne Toussaint !


----------



## BS0D (16 Octobre 2008)

moi j'aime pas les nouveaux MBP niveau design. on se rapproche à grands pas des portables pas cher et là je pense qu'apple a fait une coquille. 

niveau perf, ça me parait pas mal, niveau écolo c'est bien, mais le prix reste cher pour ce que c'est. 

je me lancerai pas spontanément dans l'achat à l'heure actuelle, même si je m'étais dit que je revendrais peut etre mon PENRYN pour tester le nouveau. 

à voir avec les avis des utilisateurs des derniers MBP...


----------



## tonio08 (16 Octobre 2008)

BS0D a dit:


> moi j'aime pas les nouveaux MBP niveau design. on se rapproche à grands pas des portables pas cher et là je pense qu'apple a fait une coquille.
> 
> La coque unibody ne fait pas du tout portables pas chers. C'est sobre, élégant, design, unique.


----------



## BS0D (16 Octobre 2008)

tonio08 a dit:


> BS0D a dit:
> 
> 
> > moi j'aime pas les nouveaux MBP niveau design. on se rapproche à grands pas des portables pas cher et là je pense qu'apple a fait une coquille.
> ...


----------



## tonio08 (16 Octobre 2008)

c'est sûr; les goûts et les couleurs ça ne se discutent pas


----------



## ordimans (16 Octobre 2008)

Moi je trouve ça plus design et plus moderne les coins arrondis
un peu à la iphone
l'ancien à côté ca fait le gros radeau tout vieux


----------



## bompi (16 Octobre 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Je ne suis pas sûr que via une expresscard, on peut avoir les mêmes avantages qu'avec une connexion en natif, au niveau taux et débit de transfert (donc par rapport à une carte firewire réellement présente dans l'ordinateur). Je ne suis pas sûr non plus que l'on puisse booter sur un DD externe dans ces conditions...


Je partage ton scepticisme 

Mais disons que ce serait un pis-aller ...
Quand je pense que tous mes disques sont FW (ce qui est quand même plus cher, flûte alors).

Cela étant dit, j'aime bien le dessin des nouveaux portables et le _glossy_ ne me dérange pas plus que ça (quoique dans une tour à la Défense, il y a des fenêtres partout :rateau Surtout je me souviens qu'à l'achat de mon iBook, j'hésitais à cause du peu de ports disponibles et, finalement, cela ne m'a pas gêné ...

Seul point dont il faut s'assurer : les ports USB sont-ils suffisamment alimentés pour faire fonctionner des DDE 250 GB ?


----------



## landrih (16 Octobre 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> A voir cette photo, je trouve qu'il a une classe folle.



ouais, super pour se maquiller dans le train, ou pour se virer les points noirs...
cet écran est vraiment... et surtout , pas le choix...


----------



## Trompe la Mort (16 Octobre 2008)

bompi a dit:


> Seul point dont il faut s'assurer : les ports USB sont-ils suffisamment alimentés pour faire fonctionner des DDE 250 GB ?



Pas de panique quand même; j'utilise un disque externe en USB2, auto-alimenté vu que c'est un 2"1/2. Ça fonctionne. Faut juste s'assurer que le disque consomme moins que 500mA, mais en 2"1/2 y a pas de soucis normalement.
On peut démarrer dessus avec un MacIntel.
Et qui sait, avec le nouveau chipset utilisé, ça sera peut-être aussi rapide qu'en FW.


----------



## gautik94 (16 Octobre 2008)

ahh je préfère voir ça !!!! enfin des optimiste !!! j'adore tout ce qui est moderne déco design (et tout ces bazar ultra cher) ! perso


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2008)

bompi a dit:


> Seul point dont il faut s'assurer : les ports USB sont-ils suffisamment alimentés pour faire fonctionner des DDE 250 GB ?



generalement les 2.5" oui car inferieur a 1A

3.5" non ils ont leur transfo de 1 ou 2A


----------



## tiklou (16 Octobre 2008)

salut tous , un peu perdue et surtout novice.....:rose: quelqu'un pourait il me renseigner sur un ennui technique???
merci
reb


----------



## Amalcrex (16 Octobre 2008)

As-tu essayé la fonction recherche avant toute chose ?
Il y a énormément de réponses et peut-être à ta question


----------



## Umbre (16 Octobre 2008)

> http://www.macg.co/news/voir/132213/macbook-apple-repond-aux-questions-qui-fachent/



Pourquoi les *^ù`¨¨$ de journalistes qui l'ont questionnée ne lui ont pas demandé à propos du MB blanc ? hein ? Tout le monde se fiche du modèle d'entrée de gamme on dirait !
Bande de nazes je vous détestes :rose:


----------



## Pierrou (16 Octobre 2008)

Ben kaiss tu veux savoir sur le MB blanc ? 

C'est grosso modo le même que celui de la génération précédente, avec 0,4 ghz en moins et un Superdrive en plus  


Et 50 euros en moins, aussi..


----------



## skip le cariboo (16 Octobre 2008)

quelqu'un sait si on peut les voir en vrai sur paris?? et ou ? 1 a 2 semaines d'attente a la fnac...


----------



## Umbre (16 Octobre 2008)

Pierrou a dit:


> Ben kaiss tu veux savoir sur le MB blanc ?
> 
> C'est grosso modo le même que celui de la génération précédente, avec 0,4 ghz en moins et un Superdrive en plus
> 
> ...



Savoir pourquoi il à pas de robe alu 
Pourquoi il est toujours là, Pourquoi Apple me prend pour un con. Pourquoi Pourquoi Pourquoi. 
Je suis d'ordinaire plutôt élitiste et donc en accord avec leur politique à la con qui dit ' Money Money Money (...) ' mais là je n'ai plus la même position sociale alors je joue mon français moyen  
Moi je veux une robe alu et un modèle à 1000 euros pile !


----------



## JulienCmoi (16 Octobre 2008)

Sur les Macbook, il n'y avait déjà pratiquement aucune connectique, mais alors là, sans Firewire, ça devient du foutage de gueule !
Extrêmement déçu par cette Keynote (une fois de plus...).

Je veux bien qu'on dise que c'est du grand public, mais à quand un VRAI 13" avec tout ce qu'il faut dedans ?
Il y a aussi des gens, comme moi, qui n'aiment pas les 15" ! Personnellement, un 15" je trouve ça nul, pour moi 13" est la taille idéale, mais quand je vois ce qu'ils proposent... ça me donne envie de me tourner vers un XPS 13" de chez Dell (grrrrr) !


----------



## brucetp (16 Octobre 2008)

Pour ma part, j'ai trouvé la Keynote plus "bas de gamme" par rapport aux autres, une réunion de garage dans un amphi de 100 personnes... Moi qui aime le côté spectaculaire de l'évènement, je reste un peu sur ma faim.

Il est vrai que le design ressort moins, Apple nous a habitué à taper fort et en restylant le macbook ancienne génération, il s'est attaqué à un mythe. Perso, je trouve toujours les anciens plus claquants. Avec ce nouveaux design, on se rapproche du design de certains pc.

La coque OnePart en alu est une bonne surprise, Apple nous montre qu'il est conscient de ses erreurs. Il répond également aux demandes des MacsUsers avec le clavier rétroéclairé dans le 2nd modèle et également avec le tant attendu écran aux LED.

Apple aurait pû frapper fort question design mais on dirait qu'ils ont préféré la jouer sans risque afin de  convaincre notamment les futurs switcher septiques de vista, Apple a fait un Mac designé PC. Ils savent que les MacsUsers pour la plupart ne retourneront pas sous Windows pour l'OS, donc ils ont misé sur un design moins marqué, plus dans la norme pour attirer les clients WinWin.

Enfin, pas de FW sur un ordinateur de ce prix là, bah... c'est décevant.

Voila pour mon ptit avis perso.


----------



## banjo'd (16 Octobre 2008)

Je vois pas mal de personnes qui parlent de ces macbooks comme de produits de transition, les plus sceptiques parlant même du nouveau processeur (Nehalem) comme sûrement disponible sur des portables mac en début 2009!!!
Je pense plutôt vu les discours du Keynote (l'histoire de Nvidia qui vient chez Apple avec des processeurs pour desktop, on y a bien droit 2 fois quand même...)que la prochaine sortie en janvier sera bien évidemment le macbookpro de 17" et de nouveaux iMacs.
Ma question est si il y a évolution vers ce fameux Nehalem, quand pensez-vous qu'elle aura lieu? les fameux 6-7 mois entre deux ajournements de produit font ils référence selon vous? Les macbook suivent-ils généralement cette règle?
 je demande car je ne suis que depuis peu les évolutions du monde Apple


----------



## Frodon (16 Octobre 2008)

brucetheplayboy a dit:


> Pour ma part, j'ai trouvé la Keynote plus "bas de gamme" par rapport aux autres, une réunion de garage dans un amphi de 100 personnes... Moi qui aime le côté spectaculaire de l'évènement, je reste un peu sur ma faim.
> 
> Il est vrai que le design ressort moins, Apple nous a habitué à taper fort et en restylant le macbook ancienne génération, il s'est attaqué à un mythe. Perso, je trouve toujours les anciens plus claquants. Avec ce nouveaux design, on se rapproche du design de certains pc.
> 
> ...



Au contraire, je trouve perso qu'ils ont frappé très fort coté design... Je dois dire que je suis très surpris par ceux qui disent que ca ressemble à un PC... Je ne connais pas beaucoup de portable PC en aluminium avec un ecran en verre, la très grande majorité des portables PCs sont en plastique avec ecran en plastique aussi...
Le MacBook noir de la génération précédente ressemblait bien plus à ce qu'on a l'habitude de voir sur les PCs portables que les MacBooks actuels.


----------



## Frodon (16 Octobre 2008)

banjo'd a dit:


> Je vois pas mal de personnes qui parlent de ces macbooks comme de produits de transition, les plus sceptiques parlant même du nouveau processeur (Nehalem) comme sûrement disponible sur des portables mac en début 2009!!!
> Je pense plutôt vu les discours du Keynote (l'histoire de Nvidia qui vient chez Apple avec des processeurs pour desktop, on y a bien droit 2 fois quand même...)que la prochaine sortie en janvier sera bien évidemment le macbookpro de 17" et de nouveaux iMacs.
> Ma question est si il y a évolution vers ce fameux Nehalem, quand pensez-vous qu'elle aura lieu? les fameux 6-7 mois entre deux ajournements de produit font ils référence selon vous? Les macbook suivent-ils généralement cette règle?
> je demande car je ne suis que depuis peu les évolutions du monde Apple



Faut pas réver, il n'y aura pas de Nehalem dans les portables avant Mai/Juin 2009, ni sur Mac ni sur PC.
En effet, ceux qui prévoient cela pour début 2009 ont surement lus qu'ils sortiraient au 4ème trimetres 2008... Or ce délai n'est valable que pour les versions Desktop.
Les Nehalem mobiles ne sortiront qu'au 1er trimestre 2009, et il y a toujours un délai (logique) entre la sortie d'un CPU et sa disponibilité dans des ordinateurs vendus dans le commerce.


----------



## banjo'd (16 Octobre 2008)

D'accord avec Frodon....je suis certain que beaucoup de raleurs de la première heure deviendront très vite de tièdes admirateurs une fois utilisé ce nouveau macbook...puis quand ils l'auront acquis de fervents défenseurs de l'évolution unibody


----------



## banjo'd (16 Octobre 2008)

oui et même plutot dans une bonne année selon moi  octobre 2009  avant les fêtes  le nouveau Nehalem  avec la keynote nous relatant le succès de l'unibody et blablabla


----------



## manix93 (16 Octobre 2008)

brucetheplayboy a dit:


> Apple aurait pû frapper fort question design mais on dirait qu'ils ont préféré la jouer sans risque afin de  convaincre notamment les futurs switcher septiques de vista, Apple a fait un Mac designé PC. Ils savent que les MacsUsers pour la plupart ne retourneront pas sous Windows pour l'OS, donc ils ont misé sur un design moins marqué, plus dans la norme pour attirer les clients WinWin.
> 
> Enfin, pas de FW sur un ordinateur de ce prix là, bah... c'est décevant.
> 
> Voila pour mon ptit avis perso.



Je plussoie .... vraiment très fine analyse


----------



## manix93 (16 Octobre 2008)

Frodon a dit:


> Au contraire, je trouve perso qu'ils ont frappé très fort coté design... Je dois dire que je suis très surpris par ceux qui disent que ca ressemble à un PC... Je ne connais pas beaucoup de portable PC en aluminium avec un ecran en verre, la très grande majorité des portables PCs sont en plastique avec ecran en plastique aussi...
> Le MacBook noir de la génération précédente ressemblait bien plus à ce qu'on a l'habitude de voir sur les PCs portables que les MacBooks actuels.



D'accord aussi ... mais la clientèle lambda ne pousse pas "l'analyse" jusque là .. d'habitude vers des pc type gris et noir, c'est vers "ces coloris" que la clientèle va regarder ..
effectivement les derniers modèles bénéficient d'une qualité remarquables ... mais le design et ton rappel bel et bien au premier regard (et un peu plus) on pourrait s'y méprendre.

(c'est mon ressenti en tous cas ...)


----------



## Frodon (16 Octobre 2008)

banjo'd a dit:


> oui et même plutot dans une bonne année selon moi  octobre 2009  avant les fêtes  le nouveau Nehalem  avec la keynote nous relatant le succès de l'unibody et blablabla



Peut être pour Nehalem, mais les portables seront mis à jour avant.

Les MacBooks jusqu'à maintenant ont été mis à jour à ces intervalles:

- 16 Mai 2006
- 8 Novembre 2006
- 15 Mai 2007
- 1 Novembre 2007
- 26 Février 2008
- 14 Octobre 2008

Source: Wikipedia

Donc il est fort à parier qu'il y aura une mise à jour vers Avril, Mai ou Juin 2009. Après savoir s'ils auront du Nehalem, mystère...


----------



## Frodon (16 Octobre 2008)

manix93 a dit:


> D'accord aussi ... mais la clientèle lambda ne pousse pas "l'analyse" jusque là .. d'habitude vers des pc type gris et noir, c'est vers "ces coloris" que la clientèle va regarder ..
> effectivement les derniers modèles bénéficient d'une qualité remarquables ... mais le design et ton rappel bel et bien au premier regard (et un peu plus) on pourrait s'y méprendre.
> 
> (c'est mon ressenti en tous cas ...)



En photo peut être, mais en réalité, la couleur de l'aluminium est très distincte du gris plastique de certains PC portables.
De même l'ecran des nouveau MacBook (Pro) .

Pour te faire une idée, regardes les iMacs en vrai, c'est exactement ca que donne les couleurs des MacBook. Donc même si sur les photos ca peut donner cette impression, je suis certain que quand les gens les verront au détour d'un passage dans un magasin informatique, je prends le paris que la plupart s'arrête net et change de chemin pour l'essayer.


----------



## AppleGold (16 Octobre 2008)

Frodon a dit:


> En photo peut être, mais en réalité, la couleur de l'aluminium est très distincte du gris plastique de certains PC portables.
> De même l'ecran des nouveau MacBook (Pro) .
> 
> Pour te faire une idée, regardes les iMacs en vrai, c'est exactement ca que donne les couleurs des MacBook. Donc même si sur les photos ca peut donner cette impression, je suis certain que quand les gens les verront au détour d'un passage dans un magasin informatique, je prends le paris que la plupart s'arrête net et change de chemin pour l'essayer.



Je confirme ... j'ai un PC gris (que je cache ) et un iMac depuis 15 jours ... ben ... y'a gris et gris .... lol


----------



## banjo'd (16 Octobre 2008)

Frodon a dit:


> Peut être pour Nehalem, mais les portables seront mis à jour avant.
> 
> Les MacBooks jusqu'à maintenant ont été mis à jour à ces intervalles:
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (16 Octobre 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Le firewire n'a jamais été l'apanage des "professionnels", c'est totalement faux de faire croire cela. Il est largement utilisé et apprécié chez les MacUser, de part les taux de transferts réellement plus rapides et les débits constants. Bonne chance à ceux qui vont devoir transférer de grandes quantités de données en USB2.
> 
> A moins de ne considérer le MB tout juste bon à brancher une imprimante...


Je ne suis pas pro mais juste catastrophé par la disparition du FW! J'avais même pas réaliser jusqu'à quelques pages en arrière que ca signifiait la disparition du mode target.. Impossible en USB?
Comment on fait pour l'assistant migration, c'est possible en USB? Et pour transférer des données d'un mac à l'autre, en piochant sur le disque dur monté sur le bureau?


----------



## manix93 (16 Octobre 2008)

Frodon a dit:


> En photo peut être, mais en réalité, la couleur de l'aluminium est très distincte du gris plastique de certains PC portables.
> De même l'ecran des nouveau MacBook (Pro) .
> 
> Pour te faire une idée, regardes les iMacs en vrai, c'est exactement ca que donne les couleurs des MacBook. Donc même si sur les photos ca peut donner cette impression, je suis certain que quand les gens les verront au détour d'un passage dans un magasin informatique, je prends le paris que la plupart s'arrête net et change de chemin pour l'essayer.



Totalement d'accord  en fait on dit la même chose, je ne dis pas que la qualité n'est pas au rendez vous ... au contraire.
Je dis que apple à plutôt suivi l'influence des design actuels côté pc .. mais à adapter avec ces propres matériaux, son savoir faire etc. (ce que "bruceplayboy" disait aussi) et c'est pour cela que certains disent qu'ils ressemblent à des "pc".

perso je me répète, autant je suis déçu de la gamme pro côté design ... autant le macbook me fait grandement envie :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Le firewire n'a jamais été l'apanage des "professionnels", c'est totalement faux de faire croire cela. Il est largement utilisé et apprécié chez les MacUser, de part les taux de transferts réellement plus rapides et les débits constants. Bonne chance à ceux qui vont devoir transférer de grandes quantités de données en USB2.
> 
> A moins de ne considérer le MB tout juste bon à brancher une imprimante...




mes anciens collegues dans la comm bossent tous avec des DD connectes en FW et non en USB2

et le cas dans les 3 grandes agences pour lesquelles j'ai travaille

ca generalise pas, mais 3 grandes agences internationales, c'est deja un bon exemple de la profession

c'est hot plug, rapide et fiable, on a toujours deteste l'USB


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (16 Octobre 2008)

manix93 a dit:


> Totalement d'accord  en fait on dit la même chose, je ne dis pas que la qualité n'est pas au rendez vous ... au contraire.
> Je dis que apple à plutôt suivi l'influence des design actuels côté pc .. mais à adapter avec ces propres matériaux, son savoir faire etc. (ce que "bruceplayboy" disait aussi) et c'est pour cela que certains disent qu'ils ressemblent à des "pc".
> 
> perso je me répète, autant je suis déçu de la gamme pro côté design ... autant le macbook me fait grandement envie :rose:



Pareil, pour les macbook c'est une très bonne chose, mais pour les pros j'ai de gros doutes. Mais bon je m'y ferai peut être. C'est surtout les bandes noire qui m'apparaissent déplacé sur les pro. Modèle fermé, les nouvelles courbes des nouveaux modèles sont bien plus belles.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2008)

Frodon a dit:


> Peut être pour Nehalem, mais les portables seront mis à jour avant.
> 
> Les MacBooks jusqu'à maintenant ont été mis à jour à ces intervalles:
> 
> ...



oui, enfin beaucoup de choses entrent en ligne de compte

bien doue celui qui saura predire l'avenir


----------



## BS0D (16 Octobre 2008)

naruto95 a dit:


> c'est hot plug, rapide et fiable, on a toujours deteste l'USB



Moi aussi d'autant plus que sur 2 de mes anciens laptops, les ports USB ont lâché à force de mouvement... du coup connexion impossible, et je n'estime pas les avoir brusqués du tout, car je suis *extrêmement soigneux* comme gars. avec les ports FW, aucun problème.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2008)

Atlante a dit:


> Pareil, pour les macbook c'est une très bonne chose, mais pour les pros j'ai de gros doutes. Mais bon je m'y ferai peut être. C'est surtout la bande noire que je trouve déplacé chez les pro. Modèle fermé, les nouvelles courbes des nouveaux modèles sont bien plus belles.



j'ai la meme machine

il faut juste esperer que la machine ne tombera pas en rade un jour

de toute facon, c'est un vice de fabrication, normalement on est couverts


----------



## jujusous3 (16 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour à tous, m'interressant de prêt à l'achat d'un macbook ou mbp, j'aurais une question: Peut ont cumuler la remise étudiante et l'ipod offert pour l'achat d'un mb ? D'après vous, quelles sont les meilleurs "combines" pour payer son MBP le moins cher possible, par cela je veux dire toutes les réductions, promos, package ...interressants? He oui je suis etudiant en informatique, et j'hésite entre un mb à 1499(13 pouces trop petit pour la programmation je pense) ou MBP(trop cher) .


----------



## iota (16 Octobre 2008)

La plateforme mobile Nehalem est prévue pour le 3ème trimestre 2009 (voir hardware.fr).

Pour en revenir au Firewire, c'est vrai que vu la carte mère, c'était pas évident à placer.

@+
iota


----------



## banjo'd (16 Octobre 2008)

pere noel en 2009 se prononcera macbook Nehalem


----------



## WebOliver (16 Octobre 2008)

Atlante a dit:


> Comment on fait pour l'assistant migration, c'est possible en USB? Et pour transférer des données d'un mac à l'autre, en piochant sur le disque dur monté sur le bureau?


 
A priori, l'assistant migration permet l'utilisation d'un disque en USB. Pour le reste, le port Ethernet est toujours de la partie sur les nouveaux MacBook... comme au bon vieux temps où le FireWire n'existait pas.


----------



## Frodon (16 Octobre 2008)

banjo'd a dit:


> pere noel en 2009 se prononcera macbook Nehalem



Non si c'est sortie de la plateforme au 3ème trimestre 2009 (hardware.fr parle même de début 2010), il y a de forte chance que c'est pas avant début 2010...

Donc peu de chance d'avoir du Nehalem à Noël 2009 si ces dates se confirment...


----------



## banjo'd (16 Octobre 2008)

alors on peut acheter tranquillement ces nouveaux macbook  pas de risques de se retrouver dans  1 an avec une plateforme révolutionnaire


----------



## Smaxintosh (17 Octobre 2008)

bah dans plus ou moins un an on va dire ...


----------



## banjo'd (17 Octobre 2008)

bah début 2010 disons janvier plus quelques mois pour voir les retours sur cette plateforme  disons septembre 2010
alors pour un achat plus sûr disons noel 2010 je ne me suis trompé que d'un an   
 noel 2010 =macbook Nehalem  ca nous fait entre 24 et 26 mois d'utilisation intense du nouveau macbook 
pour un achat d'environ 1600 euro pour 24 mois = 66,66 euro par mois soit 2,22 par jour pour utiliser un macbook au mieux de sa forme


----------



## Cricri (17 Octobre 2008)

Désolé si déjà posté
http://gizmodo.com/5063492/macbook-and-macbook-pro-dual-review


----------



## kaos (17 Octobre 2008)

Toute ces années et tellement d'effort pour arriver a faire aussi moche que les pc's !

processeur intel + gforce machin truc pour gamer + écran 15 et 17 pouces + de l'aluminium partout partout + surenchères de performances pour palier le manque de caractères = *les nouveaux macbook*

Mais ça donne quoi itunes , firefox et mail avec 4 giga de ram et 6 ghtz de frequence processeur .... ? Nos modérateur vont tres certainement rajouter une section "qui à la plus grosse" dans le forum.

bon, ben "apple store" / "cdiscount" , on es plus tres loin quoi .... _

(Voix off )
Grrrr kaos est très  très malheureux , kaos attend depuis presque deux ans un digne succésseur du ibook , un metamorphe version 2010 avec la même politique , petit costaud , discret, éléguan ,bref un couteau suisse informatique : écran à led , disque ssd , 6-8 heures de batterie , ecran 12p au grand maxi etc .... bouhhhh ,j'ai pas franchement envie de me rabattre sur le Asus :mouais:._

Que je suis coquin alors , je ne serais pas en train de me trouver des excuses pour acheter un iphone moi ?


----------



## Genghis (17 Octobre 2008)

Moi autant je trouve le concept du tout en un fil intéressant, autant je ne comprends pas trop le positionnement du Cinema Display.

Le prix n'est pas exorbitant pour un 24" LED,  mais qui peut mettrer autant d'argent dans un écran d'appoint ? Je n'ai pas vraiment de problèmes d'argent et pourtant j'aurais du mal à me résigner à payer un 24" 500 euros de plus qu'un LCD traditionnel qui aura un meilleur temps de réponse...

Autant la technologie LED est intéressante sur un portable, au niveau du gain d'autonomie, autant payer 500 euros pour gagner un peu d'homogénéité sur l'écran de bureau  ne me semble pas très utile.
Ce genre de plus est sans doute utile à des pros de l'image, mais je les vois mal acheter en glossy.
En majorité ils sont tout de même pro mat. D'ailleurs je pense que les profanes dont je suis préfèrent aussi les mats. En fait, quand Steve Jobs dit que le grand public préfère les glossy c'est de la désinformation, le grand public n'a aucune idée de la différence entre un mat et un glossy, sans doute qu'a chaud, au moment de l'achat en magasin il trouve le glossy plus percutant, mais personne ne leur donne la possibilité de connaître avantages d'un écran mat...
D'expérience je dirais que les gens aiment bien aussi le glossy parce que la vitre donne une impression de solidité, ils pensent qu'ils pourront changer la vitre uniquement si elle vennait à être rayée, grossière erreur...


----------



## kaos (17 Octobre 2008)

Jonathan Ive à peut être choisi l'aluminium pour faire fermer les salons "macbook fissuré, que faire"  ?!?  :love:

Trêve de plaisanterie ; je rejoins un peu Genghis .... mais ça va donner quoi avec les traces de doigts en ouvrant le portable ? 

bon allé :sleep: .. bonne nuit


----------



## Genghis (17 Octobre 2008)

Intéressant le test de Gizmodo, je me demandais justement si les écrans du Macbook et du Macbook pro étaient les mêmes en dehors de la taille, ça m'aurais étonné vu la mesquinerie d'Apple...


----------



## Moonwalker (17 Octobre 2008)

iota a dit:


> La plateforme mobile Nehalem est prévue pour le 3ème trimestre 2009 (voir hardware.fr).
> 
> Pour en revenir au Firewire, c'est vrai que vu la carte mère, c'était pas évident à placer.
> 
> ...


Foutage de gueule sur foutage de gueule. Il suffit de comparer un MB "blanc" avec FW et un MB "alu" pour s'apercevoir qu'il y avait la place pour un FW (le display est même plus petit que le mini-DVI). Et puis, Apple n'achète pas des Logic Board clef en main, elle choisit quels composants elle désire et conçoit en ce sens. C'est une volonté délibérée de supprimer le FW 400.

Les "pas la place", "parce que plus fin" dixit un autre marketeux d'Apple France (un port Ethernet est pourtant plus "haut" qu'un port Firewire), ou l'excuse du "grand public" ne sont pas acceptables.

Le FW dotait les machines portables "grand public" d'Apple (iBook et MacBook) depuis septembre 2000 et aujourd'hui ce serait réservé aux "Pros" ? Les avantages du FW ne sont pas que sur le débit mais bien dans les possibilités d'utilisation qu'un USB ne saurait compenser. Il s'agit d'une régression technologique et qualitative du Macbook ; une première chez Apple.

Le MB "parfaitement con" ne propose que deux ports USB. C'est insuffisant, surtout pour une machine à 1200.

Apple est tombée sur la tête. Sous prétexte de plus fin (pas évident d'ailleurs), de procédé révolutionnaire de fabrication, on essaye de nous vendre du vent, un gros vide avec une Pomme. Le design n'excuse pas tout, et certainement pas la mesquinerie.

Et laissez tomber les couplets sur le nouveau processeur Intel ou la puce Nvidia : ce sont des évolutions normales et attendues que tous les portables concurrents vont intégrer.

Ce Special Event puait l'auto-satisfaction, l'arrogance déplacée (Vista promoteur du Mac), la démonstration d'esbroufe (la séquence de l'usine). Mais la montagne accouche finalement d'une souris technologique à 1200 . Face à la concurrence, ce produit est indéfendable, malgré Mac OS X. Je vois mal quelqu'un switcher pour ça et ce n'est pas moi qui l'encouragerait. 

"Fuck Them !" aurait l'habitude de dire Steve Jobs, et c'est bien dans ce sens qu'il faut le comprendre. Il se fout de nous et son service marketing nous prends pour des idiots avec ses explications.

Mon souhait : un gros flop, digne du Cube. Une bonne baffe sur le niveau des ventes puisqu'il n'y a que ça qu'ils comprennent à Cupertino.


----------



## boodou (17 Octobre 2008)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Foutage de gueule sur foutage de gueule. Il suffit de comparer un MB "blanc" avec FW et un MB "alu" pour s'apercevoir qu'il y avait la place pour un FW (le display est même plus petit que le mini-DVI). Et puis, Apple n'achète pas des Logic Board clef en main, elle choisit quels composants elle désire et conçoit en ce sens. C'est une volonté délibérée de supprimer le FW 400.
> 
> Les "pas la place", "parce que plus fin" dixit un autre marketeux d'Apple France (un port Ethernet est pourtant plus "haut" qu'un port Firewire), ou l'excuse du "grand public" ne sont pas acceptables.
> 
> ...



+++++++++1 
rien à rajouter ...


----------



## huexley (17 Octobre 2008)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Mon souhait : un gros flop, digne du Cube. Une bonne baffe sur le niveau des ventes puisqu'il n'y a que ça qu'ils comprennent à Cupertino.




C'est mal barré pour ton souhait, un contact qui travaille au sein de l'AppleStore m'a indiqué que c'était sans conteste le plus gros départ en terme de vente chez eux. Ils ont été submergés d'appels d'achats ! Et à un plus modeste niveau, dans le magasin ou je bosse c'était aussi la ruée.

Certes je suis d'accord sur la majorité de ton couplet, mais je pense que ton point de vue et le mien est limité aux power users, les utilisateurs lamba n'ont que faire de ces considérations technologiques. Il voit avant tout une machine vraiment réussi en terme de deisgn, avec ce qui leur faut pour aller sur internet et imprimer les photos des gamins Et sur ce point je les rejoins


----------



## divoli (17 Octobre 2008)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Foutage de gueule sur foutage de gueule. Il suffit de comparer un MB "blanc" avec FW et un MB "alu" pour s'apercevoir qu'il y avait la place pour un FW (le display est même plus petit que le mini-DVI). Et puis, Apple n'achète pas des Logic Board clef en main, elle choisit quels composants elle désire et conçoit en ce sens. C'est une volonté délibérée de supprimer le FW 400.
> 
> Les "pas la place", "parce que plus fin" dixit un autre marketeux d'Apple France (un port Ethernet est pourtant plus "haut" qu'un port Firewire), ou l'excuse du "grand public" ne sont pas acceptables.
> 
> ...



+ 1 

Commentaire assez rude sur la forme, mais tellement vrai sur le fond, surtout concernant la disparition de FW sur le MB.


----------



## sylko (17 Octobre 2008)

divoli a dit:


> + 1
> 
> Commentaire assez rude sur la forme, mais tellement vrai sur le fond, surtout concernant la disparition de FW sur le MB.



C'est vrai que je trouve qu'ils auraient pu placer au moins un FW 800, tant qu'à faire. 

Mais je vous trouve quand même un peu sévère.


----------



## divoli (17 Octobre 2008)

sylko a dit:


> C'est vrai que je trouve qu'ils auraient pu placer au moins un FW 800, tant qu'à faire.
> 
> Mais je vous trouve quand même un peu sévère.



Ben voyons, c'est toute une technologie fort appréciée et fort utile qui disparait d'un ordinateur déjà fort cher (et qui le reste). Mais bon, à part ça tout va bien, de quoi se plaint-on... :sleep:

C'est vrai que le MB devient tip-top pour le bon père de famille (probablement très riche, on se demande) qui veut surfer sur internet et faire défiler le photos de ses gosses. Parce que maintenant, hein, faut plus trop en demander... :sleep:


----------



## Macuserman (17 Octobre 2008)

Tres bon commentaire Michael...

Peut-on penser qu'Apple veuille changer leur "Best Mac Sold. Ever"?!
Faire persévérer et passer le MacBook Pro devant!?


----------



## spyan (17 Octobre 2008)

Eh bien moi je m'en fous, j'ai du poil dans l'cou 

Même que j'ai commandé mon MacBook Pro mercredi matin, et qu'il est sensé arriver le 29 octobre. Là, je serai le plus heureux des hommes !


----------



## Frodon (17 Octobre 2008)

kaos a dit:


> Jonathan Ive à peut être choisi l'aluminium pour faire fermer les salons "macbook fissuré, que faire"  ?!?  :love:
> 
> Trêve de plaisanterie ; je rejoins un peu Genghis .... mais ça va donner quoi avec les traces de doigts en ouvrant le portable ?
> 
> bon allé :sleep: .. bonne nuit



Jonathan Ive a choisi l'alu pour l'ecologie... C'était évident que les modèles plastiques allait être abandonné, l'iMac Alu était là pour nous prévenir déjà.

Le plastique ca n'est pas écologique, et comme Greenpeace à fait de la mauvaise pub pour Apple, et qu'Apple n'aime pas ca, Apple a fait des modèles écolo...
Et si tu préférais le plastique, alors désolé, mais je penses qu'avec l'écologie qui devient de plus en plus importante, on n'est pas prêt de revoir des modèles en plastique.

Va falloir te faire à l'idée... Perso je trouve le look Alu/verre beaucoup plus solide et beaucoup plus sympa.


----------



## boodou (17 Octobre 2008)

huexley a dit:


> C'est mal barré pour ton souhait, un contact qui travaille au sein de l'AppleStore m'a indiqué que c'était sans conteste le plus gros départ en terme de vente chez eux. Ils ont été submergés d'appels d'achats ! Et à un plus modeste niveau, dans le magasin ou je bosse c'était aussi la ruée.
> 
> Certes je suis d'accord sur la majorité de ton couplet, mais je pense que ton point de vue et le mien est limité aux power users, les utilisateurs lamba n'ont que faire de ces considérations technologiques. Il voit avant tout une machine vraiment réussi en terme de deisgn, avec ce qui leur faut pour aller sur internet et imprimer les photos des gamins Et sur ce point je les rejoins



Tu as raison, Apple a sûrement fait un bon calcul commercial 
Il n'empêche que par le passé à plusieurs reprises succès commercial et avancées techniques allaient de pair ... Si l'on fait disparaître une connectique c'est parce qu'il y en a une supérieur, ou bien au minimum on propose un port en plus d'une autre connectique ! Un portable à 1200 euros avec deux ports usb  ! Pour le MBA c'est différent car il a l'excuse d'un parti pris radical en faisant un magnifique objet super fin et léger.
On peut tourner autour du pot, dire qu'on s'ent fout, dire que pour la majorité des clients cela ne fait rien, etc ... on peut dire ce que l'on veut mais c'est une régression, point barre.


----------



## Frodon (17 Octobre 2008)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Foutage de gueule sur foutage de gueule. Il suffit de comparer un MB "blanc" avec FW et un MB "alu" pour s'apercevoir qu'il y avait la place pour un FW (le display est même plus petit que le mini-DVI). Et puis, Apple n'achète pas des Logic Board clef en main, elle choisit quels composants elle désire et conçoit en ce sens. C'est une volonté délibérée de supprimer le FW 400.
> 
> Les "pas la place", "parce que plus fin" dixit un autre marketeux d'Apple France (un port Ethernet est pourtant plus "haut" qu'un port Firewire), ou l'excuse du "grand public" ne sont pas acceptables.
> 
> ...



Oui sauf que perso je m'y attendais à la disparition un jour ou l'autre du Firewire, comme le port série a disparu.
Car j'avais constaté depuis quelques mois/années la disparition de cette connectique ou du moins la non mise en avant de celle-ci, dans les camescopes numériques. Et pour les disques durs, le Firewire 400 est un peu plus rapide que l'USB 2.0, mais c'est franchement pas flagrant,  du moins pas assez pour que le grand public non "geek" y vois un intéret de payer plusieurs dizaine d'Euros de plus pour leur disque externe.

Bref, le Firewire est une connectique en fin de vie, je l'avais prévue et ca va encore s'aggraver dans l'avenir avec l'arrivé de l'USB 3.0 qui ne manquera certainement pas d'enterrer le Firewire 800 des MacBook Pro.

Je prends le paris que dès qu'Apple intègrera l'USB 3.0, le MacBook Pro n'aura plus de Firewire 800.

Tu dis très justement que les nouveaux Intel et le chipset NVidia sont des évolutions logiques, mais ne t'en déplaise, la disparition du Firewire est une évolution logique également étant donné l'évolution du marché (disparition des périphériques firewire au profit de l'USB 2.0) qui devait arriver un jour ou l'autre... Peut être que c'est un peu trop tôt, mais malheureusement c'est l'habitude d'Apple. Apple avait abandonné le lecteur de disquette avant tout le monde alors qu'il etait encore assez utilisé, de même pour le port série...etc.

Par contre un truc qui aurait été aussi logique, surtout avec la disparition du Firewire, c'est de mettre un connecteur eSata... Limite Apple aurait pu aussi faire disparaitre le Firewire 800 du MacBook Pro au profit de l'eSata (là je vais peut être me faire huer??  ).

Mais pour ceux qui ont vraiment pas envie de changer leur camescope (encore que vu le prix des camescopes avec support USB 2.0 aujourd'hui ( a partir de 200-250 Euros ), qui sont certainement meilleur que ce que vous avez, ca serait pas forcément une mauvaise idée), ne vous inquietez pas, je prends également le paris que nous verront des solutions d'adaptateur USB 2.0 <-> Firewire 400 pour le DV d'ici quelques mois, il en existe déjà au moins une dans le monde PC (pas de driver pour Mac ), donc c'est techniquement faisable et par le passé les fabricants de périphériques Mac ont souvent palié à ces transitions (adaptateurs USB <-> Serie, lecteur de disquette USB...etc.).


----------



## divoli (17 Octobre 2008)

Frodon a dit:


> Oui sauf que perso je m'y attendais à la disparition un jour ou l'autre du Firewire, comme le port série a disparu.
> Car j'avais constaté depuis quelques mois/années la disparition de cette connectique ou du moins la non mise en avant de celle-ci, dans les camescopes numériques. Et pour les disques durs, le Firewire 400 est un peu plus rapide que l'USB 2.0, mais c'est franchement pas flagrant,  du moins pas assez pour que le grand public non "geek" y vois un intéret de payer plusieurs dizaine d'Euros de plus pour leur disque externe.
> 
> Bref, le Firewire est une connectique en fin de vie, je l'avais prévue et ca va encore s'aggraver dans l'avenir avec l'arrivé de l'USB 3.0 qui ne manquera certainement pas d'enterrer le Firewire 800 des MacBook Pro.
> ...



Pas du tout d'accord, la technologie firewire est (ou alors était, je ne sais plus maintenant) loin d'être moribonde. Non seulement elle est très performante, mais elle a des successeurs avec les futurs FW1600 et FW3200. 

Contrairement à ce que je lis ici ou là, énormément de fabricants de périphériques l'ont adoptée.

Affaiblir cette technologie et s'en remettre à de l'USB, ce n'est pas la meilleure chose à faire...


----------



## Frodon (17 Octobre 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Pas du tout d'accord, la technologie firewire est (ou alors était, je ne sais plus maintenant) loin d'être moribonde. Non seulement elle est très performante, mais elle a des successeurs avec les futurs FW1600 et FW3200.
> 
> Contrairement à ce que je lis ici ou là, énormément de fabricants de périphériques l'ont adoptée.
> 
> Affaiblir cette technologie et s'en remettre à de l'USB, ce n'est pas la meilleure chose à faire...



Relis moi, j'ai jamais dit qu'elle était mauvaise. Mais c'est pas les specs techniques qui décident, mais le marché.

Et les faits sont INDENIABLE, le firewire est de plus en plus abandonné sur les camescopes numériques au profit de l'USB 2.0. Or les camescope numériques était les seuls périphériques qui aux yeux du grand public justifiait l'utilisation du Firewire. 

Car ne t'en déplaise, les disques durs Firewire sont loin de faire l'unanimité, c'est pourquoi on trouve de moins en moins de disques durs Firewire only, et souvent ces derniers supportent aussi l'USB voir l'eSata.

Oui il y a des successeurs au Firewire, et le Firewire 1600 au moins aurait pu déjà être adopté par Apple, qui pourtant avait l'habitude d'intégrer les nouvelles connectiques auxquelles ils croitent avant tous le monde (USB, Firewire...), mais ils ne l'ont pas fait? Pourquoi? Parce qu'ils n'y croient pas. 
En effet l'USB 3.0, 4800MBits (4.8GBits), a des performances supérieures, en théorie, au Firewire 3600, et pas qu'un peu. Franchement il y a de forte chance aue l'USB 3.0 tue le Firewire 3600 dans l'oeuf. En tout cas c'est sûr qu'il tue le Firewire 1600 dans l'oeuf.

Ne t'en déplaise, LE MARCHE, a décidé que le Firewire est entrain de disparaitre. Car c'est un FAIT réel qui se déroule actuellement que les camescopes numériques adoptent l'USB 2.0 au détriment du Firewire. 
Et dans ce monde c'est le marché qui décide et rien d'autre!

Alors OUI le Firewire, même 400, est mieux que l'USB 2.0 en réalité, mais LE MARCHE en a décidé autrement... Pour des raisons de coût et de demande, car le fait est que la majorité du grand public connait et utilise beaucoup plus l'USB 2.0 que le Firewire, ca aussi c'est un fait indéniable. Car dans le monde PC l'USB 2.0 est beaucoup plus adopté que le Firewire. Et au jour d'aujorud'hui le monde PC reste majoritaire et c'est donc lui qui décide avant tout des évolutions technologique.
D'ailleurs qu'en j'ai parlé des MacBooks sans Firewre à des amis utilisateurs de PCs, leur réaction a été sans appel, je cite: "De toute façon le Firewire ca sert a rien!".


----------



## rizoto (17 Octobre 2008)

Frodon a dit:


> En effet l'USB 3.0, 4800MBits (4.8GBits), a des performances supérieures, en théorie, au Firewire 3600, et pas qu'un peu. Franchement il y a de forte chance aue l'USB 3.0 tue le Firewire 3600 dans l'oeuf. En tout cas c'est sûr qu'il tue le Firewire 1600 dans l'oeuf.



Mouais les debits theoriques pour ce que ca vaut ... 

HIer je suis alle dans un APR, il y avait un macbook pro et un macbook. LE MB est absolument superbe, le MBP un peu mois je trouve.

Le trackpad possede bien un "click" mais il n'est pas visible.  . L'ecran en verre n'est finalement pas si genant (dans mon cas). Au final seul le prix est vraiment abuse


----------



## Frodon (17 Octobre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Mouais les debits theoriques pour ce que ca vaut ...
> 
> HIer je suis alle dans un APR, il y avait un macbook pro et un macbook. LE MB est absolument superbe, le MBP un peu mois je trouve.
> 
> Le trackpad possede bien un "click" mais il n'est pas visible.  . L'ecran en verre n'est finalement pas si genant (dans mon cas). Au final seul le prix est vraiment abuse



Comme je l'ai déjà démontré plus haut dans ce fil, le prix correspond au prix du marché. Les portables PC de marque tel que Dell ou Sony de cette génération (voir même de la generation precedente), coute le même prix à configuration similaire.

Ce qui peut être est "abusé" c'est qu'Apple ne propose pas de modèle moins cher. Mais la politique d'Apple c'est de remplacer les anciens modèles et de ne pas faire dans le bas de gamme (Celeron, Pentium Dual Core), contrairement aux constructeurs de PC qui recycles les anciens modèles, en les modifiant parfois un peu, pour les garder au catalogue, mais moins cher. Les PC portable à 800 Euros ou moins c'est en général des modèles de génération précédente ou des modèles avec des CPUs "au rabais" type Celeron ou Pentium Dual core.

Ce qui fait que les gammes de MacBook sont toujours équipé des dernières generations de CPU et de chipset et qu'il n'y ai jamais de MacBook avant une ou deux génération de retard, alors qu'on peut trouver des PCs à 800 Euros ou moins avec une ou deux generations de retard.

Cela dit, avec le MacBook Blanc à 949 Euros, Apple a fait une entorse à sa règle... Mais juste un peu, car si elle avait suivit la règle des autres constructeurs jusqu'au bout ca aurait été toute la gamme précédente qu'au aurait retrouvé à des prix inférieurs.


----------



## rizoto (17 Octobre 2008)

Frodon a dit:


> Comme je l'ai déjà démontré plus haut dans ce fil, le prix correspond au prix du marché. Les portables PC de marque tel que Dell ou Sony de cette génération (voir même de la generation precedente), coute le même prix à configuration similaire.



Tu l'as demontre pour le MB pas pour le MBP . surtout le 2eme modele. En plus, la ou je vis le taux de change Dollars/Courrones, C'est encore plus l'arnaque que Euro/Dollars. le MBP me revient a 2400 euros


----------



## Frodon (17 Octobre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Tu l'as demontre pour le MB pas pour le MBP . surtout le 2eme modele. En plus, la ou je vis le taux de change Dollars/Courrones, C'est encore plus l'arnaque que Euro/Dollars. le MBP me revient a 2400 euros



Oula, à ce point? Oui c'est vrai que j'ai pas regardé pour le MBP... Je regarderai à l'occasion, peut être ce soir, et je vous tiendrai au courant de ce qu'il en est....


----------



## WebOliver (17 Octobre 2008)

D'accord avec ce qui ce dit sur l'abandon du FireWire, on le regrette tous, _ici_. Mais sommes-nous la représentation fidèle de l'acheteur type du nouveau MacBook, nous qui sommes constamment au fait des nouvelles technologies, des avantages de certaines et des désavantages d'autres?

Je pense que non. La preuve...



huexley a dit:


> C'est mal barré pour ton souhait, un contact qui travaille au sein de l'AppleStore m'a indiqué que c'était sans conteste le plus gros départ en terme de vente chez eux. Ils ont été submergés d'appels d'achats ! Et à un plus modeste niveau, dans le magasin ou je bosse c'était aussi la ruée.
> 
> Certes je suis d'accord sur la majorité de ton couplet, mais je pense que ton point de vue et le mien est limité aux power users, les utilisateurs lamba n'ont que faire de ces considérations technologiques. Il voit avant tout une machine vraiment réussi en terme de deisgn, avec ce qui leur faut pour aller sur internet et imprimer les photos des gamins&#8230; Et sur ce point je les rejoins&#8230;



... le nouveau MacBook se vend comme des petits pains, malgré la disparition du FireWire qui semble tellement nous affecter, _nous_ vieux briscards, voire addicts du Mac pour certains.


----------



## divoli (17 Octobre 2008)

Effectivement, j'ai bien peur que Frodon et Huexley aient raison. Nos habitudes et nos exigences seront noyées dans celles des nombreux nouveaux utilisateurs pour qui le Firewire n'a guère d'importance...


----------



## nicolasf (17 Octobre 2008)

Je rejoins Frodon sur le Firewire : si techniquement il était meilleur que l'USB et si personnellement, je regrette sa disparition, je la comprends aussi du point de vue d'Apple. Personne, autour de moi, ne connaît le firewire, que ce soit sur PC ou même sur Mac. En général, quand j'évoque cette norme, on me demande ce que c'est alors que tous ceux sur Mac ont ce port sur leur machine ! Il me semble que sorti du petit monde des utilisateurs informés via Internet ou leur métier, et éventuellement des utilisateurs de camescope, personne ne connaît ou en tout cas utilise le Firewire. Il faut dire que les prix des disques dur avec Firewire n'incite pas à connaître cette interface...

Je pense qu'ils ont testé avec le MBA un Mac sans Firewire. Les ventes et les retours ayant été sans doute satisfaisants, ils ont généralisé cette pratique à tous les macs grands publics. Il ne s'agit pour l'instant que des portables mais je ne serai pas étonné de voir disparaître le port des Mac mini lors d'une éventuelle future mise à jour. Et pourquoi pas même des iMac au moins 20 pouces... 

Les utilisateurs non-professionnels, qui n'ont pas les moyens de se payer le matériel désigné comme tel par Apple, et qui regrettent pourtant le Firewire n'ont plus qu'à espérer que l'USB3 soit effectivement vraiment bien... :mouais:

EDIT : grillé...


----------



## macinside (17 Octobre 2008)

hypotethese : avec les machines intel il semble que l'usb soit Soit dans une couche hardware encore plus basse que le FireWire, j'en veux pour preuve que l''usb permet de booter une machine intel, de plus il est possible de forcer le boot en USB sans vidéo sur la machine. Apple abandonne t'elle le firewire a cause de la couche hardware des machines intel ?


----------



## iota (17 Octobre 2008)

Salut.



macinside a dit:


> Apple abandonne t'elle le firewire a cause de la couche hardware des machines intel ?


Sauf que dans le cas présent, le seul composant intel c'est le processeur.
Et le contrôleur USB n'est certainement pas dedans  

De plus, les précédentes machines avaient bien le FireWire (et on avait un chipset Intel).

@+
iota


----------



## WebOliver (17 Octobre 2008)

Steve Jobs répond, brièvement, à propos de l'abandon du FireWire.



>



Via MacGeneration et Appleinsider.


----------



## Fondug (17 Octobre 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> ... le nouveau MacBook se vend comme des petits pains, malgré la disparition du FireWire qui semble tellement nous affecter, _nous_ vieux briscards, voire addicts du Mac pour certains.


 
Flute, j'ai du avoir mon 1er mac y'a 15 ans, et j'm'en tape du FW, c'est grave ? 
Ceci dit, j'aimerai bien savoir combien de possesseurs de MB on utilisé leur port Ethernet ? Ok, on peut pas sortir un ordi sans port Ethernet, mais bon, même si j'n'utilise pas le FW, j'vois pas trop en quoi c'eut été un problème de le laisser.

Frodon, ok, le marché tend peut-être vers la disparition du FW, mais l'essence plombée est toujours en vente, du moins en Suisse, et pourtant...


----------



## nicolasf (17 Octobre 2008)

Si, on peut sortir un ordinateur sans port ethernet, la preuve avec le MBA...

Personnellement, j'aurais préféré voir disparaître le port ethernet que Firewire s'il fallait en enlever un mais à la limite, garder les deux aurait été aussi bien...


----------



## corloane (17 Octobre 2008)

Le fin du fin c'est le MBA: pas de ports du tout... C'est vrai, ce qui a fait le succès d'Apple c'est la simplification, un iPod ne peut rien faire face à un Archos, pourtant tout le monde veut des ipod...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2008)

corloane a dit:


> Le fin du fin c'est le MBA: pas de ports du tout...



pourtant ca n'a pas gene Apple d'en vendre...

tant qu'apple sortira des produits innovants et differents, ceux qui n'aiment pas le rose acheteront du rose quand meme...


eh oui, la pomme qui clignote au dos de ton laptop c'est de l'hypnose


----------



## Bjeko (17 Octobre 2008)

Je crois que le problème avec Apple, c'est simplement la limite de l'offre.

La gamme portable est actuellement composée de 7 modèles, ayant chacun leur target propre, dont 4 qui possèdent le FW (dont le moins cher et le plus cher). La majorité trouvera son bonheur dans un de ces modèles mais il est impossible de satisfaire tout le monde et d'offrir du "sur mesure" comme dans le monde PC.

C'est une chose à laquelle beaucoup de switchers ne pensent pas, mais qu'il faudrait pourtant accepter dés le départ.

Personnellement je n'apprécie pas la hiérarchisation des gammes pro/non pro (et donc chères/"pas chères") en fonction de la taille de l'écran. En effet je souhaite avoir un écran plus grand que le 13", sans pour autant avoir des perfs de folie, mais surtout sans que ça me côute 1800&#8364;... 

Mais je le savais depuis le départ, ou du moins je l'ai compris assez vite : un mac-user doit savoir adapter ses besoins en fonction de l'offre Apple, et ça vaut d'ailleurs aussi au niveau software... Le slogan dit "think different" mais en réalité c'est surtout "think comme S. Jobs" et tout ira bien...

Pour ma part j'accepte car je continue de penser que je suis largement gagnant au total


----------



## BS0D (17 Octobre 2008)

C'est marrant j'ai une copine qui a acheté un MacBook à la FNAC y'a environ 2 semaines: 

- d'un part parce-qu'elle s'est d'une part laissé embourber par un vendeur affairé, qui lui a dit qu'il tiendrait sur batterie pendant 6 heures en amphi "sans problème"
- d'autre part parce-qu'elle bénéficiait d'une offre de réduction (un peu bidon l'offre je dois dire...) sans doute à cause de la MAJ à venir. 

Elle n'y connait strictement RIEN en ordinateurs, à savoir qu'elle ne sait même pas installer un programme. Bref, elle compte quand meme en faire autre chose que prendre des notes en cours ...
Et après l'avoir acheté, elle est venue me voir un peu dégoutée, *en me demandant pourquoi elle devait se rabattre sur si petit niveau taille d'écran et que ça la gênait pour le prix*. 

Je n'ai pas su quoi lui répondre, et j'ai trouvé la situation bien triste; car bien des gens trouveraient leur compte dans un MacBook 15" avec les même capacités et les mêmes composants que le 13"pour un prix sensiblement équivalent ...


----------



## rizoto (17 Octobre 2008)

BS0D a dit:


> C'est marrant j'ai une copine qui a acheté un MacBook à la FNAC y'a environ 2 semaines:
> 
> - d'un part parce-qu'elle s'est d'une part laissé embourber par un vendeur affairé, qui lui a dit qu'il tiendrait sur batterie pendant 6 heures en amphi "sans problème"
> - d'autre part parce-qu'elle bénéficiait d'une offre de réduction (un peu bidon l'offre je dois dire...) sans doute à cause de la MAJ à venir.
> ...



Le consommateur n'a rien compris! le 15,4", c'est pour les pros


----------



## BS0D (17 Octobre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Le consommateur n'a rien compris! le 15,4", c'est pour les pros



ouais, c'est assez flou comme concept... 
pourquoi on trouve des ordinateurs style acer ou autre hp en 17", 
avec une config bien supérieure au MacBook,
le tout pour 700
et avec une connectique bien plus élaborée que le MB ?

Si macuser comblé que je sois, ça reste un aspect d'apple qui me dégoute littéralement et que je ne comprends PAS


----------



## nicolasf (17 Octobre 2008)

Je pense que cette hiérarchisation en fonction de la tailel de l'écran vient directement d'un âge reculé où, effectivement, les écrans (à tubes) plus petits coûtaient beaucoup moins chers que les gros.

Cette idée est constante chez Apple : on la retrouve aussi sur les iPod par exemple. C'est vrai que dans les cas des portables, ça ne se justifie pas, au contraire même puisqu'il est plus simple, et donc moins coûteux, de tout faire rentrer dans un 15 pouces que dans un 13 pouces.

Mais c'est le choix qui est fait par Apple. Je crois que c'est la seule marque qui le fait mais après tout, si on achète Apple, c'est bien aussi parce que cette entreprise produit des ordinateurs différents malgré le rapprochement interne (composants globalement identiques). 

Personnellement, cela ne me gêne pas puisque je cherche avant tout un portable qui, comme son nom l'indique, doit être porter régulièrement et non un transportable. En fait, Apple produit bien des transportables abordables, mais il s'agit des iMac...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2008)

nico_linux a dit:


> Je pense que cette hiérarchisation en fonction de la tailel de l'écran vient directement d'un âge reculé où, effectivement, les écrans (à tubes) plus petits coûtaient beaucoup moins chers que les gros.
> 
> Cette idée est constante chez Apple : on la retrouve aussi sur les iPod par exemple. C'est vrai que dans les cas des portables, ça ne se justifie pas, au contraire même puisqu'il est plus simple, et donc moins coûteux, de tout faire rentrer dans un 15 pouces que dans un 13 pouces.
> 
> Mais c'est le choix qui est fait par Apple. Je crois que c'est la seule marque qui le fait mais après tout, si on achète Apple, c'est bien aussi parce que cette entreprise produit des ordinateurs différents malgré le rapprochement interne (composants globalement identiques).




toutes les marques ont des gammes de laptop allant de 11-12 à 17 pouces (donc ultra portables à desktop replacement)

il n'y a donc strictement rien de specifique à Apple

de meme que la tendance va vers du glossy, du Led et vers du panoramique...


----------



## Fondug (17 Octobre 2008)

BS0D a dit:


> Je n'ai pas su quoi lui répondre, et j'ai trouvé la situation bien triste; car bien des gens trouveraient leur compte dans un MacBook 15" avec les même capacités et les mêmes composants que le 13"pour un prix sensiblement équivalent ...


 
C'est sans fin comme débat. A l'époque, y'avait des iBook 12 et 14 et tout le monde disait "ouais faudrait une taille intermédiaire", et par magie, les 13" sont sortis. Maintenant je suis d'accord avec toi, le prix est assez élevé chez Apple si tu veux un écran 15, et s'trimballer avec un mini et un display, c'est pas super commode.

Et puis il y a ceux qui étaient un peu sceptique au début sur la taille de l'écran, et qui depuis qu'ils ont gouté au 13 depuis leur sortie, ne peuvent plus bosser (oui oui bosser) sur autre chose. L'offre portable Apple est clairement affichée : 13 en entrée de gamme, 15 et supérieur pour la gamme pro. C'est contestable mais c'est un fait.

Comme Bjeko là justement dit, difficile d'avoir un ordi sur mesure chez Apple... L'ideal pour moi étant, et sera vraisemblablement bientot pour raisons professionnelles, un MB 13 et un iMac 20 ou 24 à la maison...


----------



## Fondug (17 Octobre 2008)

BS0D a dit:


> ouais, c'est assez flou comme concept...
> pourquoi on trouve des ordinateurs style acer ou autre hp en 17",
> avec une config bien supérieure au MacBook,
> le tout pour 700
> ...


 
Là encore, difficile d'en sortir une constante universelle. Un pc 17" avec 3 ports FW et blu-ray, meme à 400 euros, j'l'achèterai pas. Donc il est assez difficile, amha, de comparer ce genre de produits car ils ne se destinent pas au meme public et/ou utilisation


----------



## nicolasf (17 Octobre 2008)

naruto95 a dit:


> toutes les marques ont des gammes de laptop allant de 11-12 à 17 pouces (donc ultra portables à desktop replacement)
> 
> il n'y a donc strictement rien de specifique à Apple



Que tout le monde ait une gamme avec toutes les tailles d'écrans, là n'est pas la question. Seule Apple propose une gamme structurée par les prix en fonction de la taille d'écran. En tout cas, seule Apple propose une gamme dans ce sens : souvent, chez la concurrence, plus la taille de l'écran est réduite, plus le prix est élevé (je ne parle pas des netbooks qui sont dans une autre logique).


----------



## CheepnisAroma (17 Octobre 2008)

Frodon a dit:


> Bref, le Firewire est une connectique en fin de vie, je l'avais prévue et ca va encore s'aggraver dans l'avenir avec l'arrivé de l'USB 3.0 qui ne manquera certainement pas d'enterrer le Firewire 800 des MacBook Pro.
> 
> Je prends le paris que dès qu'Apple intègrera l'USB 3.0, le MacBook Pro n'aura plus de Firewire 800.


LUSB 3 dans les ordinateurs Apple, cest pour quand grosso modo ? Début 2010 ?

Désolé sil a déjà été répondu à cette question.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2008)

CheepnisAroma a dit:


> LUSB 3 dans les ordinateurs Apple, cest pour quand grosso modo ? Début 2010 ?


----------



## Bjeko (17 Octobre 2008)

Fondug a dit:


> L'ideal pour moi étant, et sera vraisemblablement bientot pour raisons professionnelles, un MB 13 et un iMac 20 ou 24 à la maison...



Dans ce cas je te conseille plutôt, pour économiser, un MB 13" + un écran externe (et tout ce qui va avec : souris, clavier, hub, DD externes, ...) > c'est ma solution actuelle et ça marche du tonnerre, et surtout le confort du double-écran est un grand plus : je préfère de loin un 21" + 13" à un unique 24" par exemple


----------



## Bjeko (17 Octobre 2008)

nico_linux a dit:


> Que tout le monde ait une gamme avec toutes les tailles d'écrans, là n'est pas la question. Seule Apple propose une gamme structurée par les prix en fonction de la taille d'écran. En tout cas, seule Apple propose une gamme dans ce sens : souvent, chez la concurrence, plus la taille de l'écran est réduite, plus le prix est élevé (je ne parle pas des netbooks qui sont dans une autre logique).



Tout à fait d'accord, c'est même le point qui me chagrine le plus dans la gamme de portable... de même que certains souhaiteraient du FW sur le 13" alu, des écrans mat, du blu-ray...

On en revient toujours la : il n'y a pas des dizaines de portables chez Apple et il faut adapter ses choix en fonction de l'offre... (ceci dit si on peut faire une pétition pour des 15/17" à pas cher j'en suis !  (joke))


----------



## Frodon (17 Octobre 2008)

CheepnisAroma a dit:


> LUSB 3 dans les ordinateurs Apple, cest pour quand grosso modo ? Début 2010 ?
> 
> Désolé sil a déjà été répondu à cette question.



Oui 2010 au plus tôt, à mon humble avis.


----------



## nicolasf (17 Octobre 2008)

Mais c'est pareil pour les nouvelles versions du FireWire, non ?


----------



## WebOliver (17 Octobre 2008)

Ironie du sort. Apple boute peu à peu le FireWire hors de sa gamme grand public. Souvenez-vous alors en 1998, Apple poussait, pour ne pas dire propulsait l'USB, alors peu utilisé par les fabricants de PC, sur l'iMac. L'USB était pourtant disponible en version finale depuis janvier 1996. Apple donnait, à son habitude, le cap à suivre.

Le FireWire allait arriver un peu plus tard, jusqu'à ce 14 octobre. On est peut-être dans une période de transition, où l'on y verra plus clair lorsque l'USB 3 sera plus répandu.

Et en rapport à ce qui a été dit au niveau de l'intégration de l'USB au sein du système, il faut également rappeler qu'Intel, (le fondeur qui équipe nos Mac...) fait partie du consortium à l'origine de l'USB...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Octobre 2008)

BS0D a dit:


> ouais, c'est assez flou comme concept...
> pourquoi on trouve des ordinateurs style acer ou autre hp en 17",
> avec une config bien supérieure au MacBook,
> le tout pour 700
> ...


Sauf que pour arriver à pondre un portable 17 pouces à 700 euros, on te met de la quincaillerie ancienne qui sera plus vite dépassée que celles des portables Apple qui suivent la tendance. 
Ce genre de pratique n'est le genre de la maison chez Apple.

Je regrette cependant qu'il n'y ait pas au catalogue de MacBook 15 pouces.


----------



## divoli (17 Octobre 2008)

CheepnisAroma a dit:


> LUSB 3 dans les ordinateurs Apple, cest pour quand grosso modo ? Début 2010 ?
> 
> Désolé sil a déjà été répondu à cette question.



Dans les ordinateurs d'une manière générale, l'USB3 devrait apparaitre courant 2009, pour se généraliser en 2010.

Maintenant, il faut voir ce qu'il y aura en face. Parce que si plus grand monde ne soutient le firewire, je crois que c'est mal barré.

L'e-Sata, je ne crois pas trop en cette technologie.

Et l'USB3 risque de ne pas être à la hauteur de ses objectifs (on l'a largement vu avec l'USB2).

Mais bon, puisque "le marché" a décidé de favoriser la médiocrité...


----------



## ni pour ni contre (17 Octobre 2008)

J'aimerais bien comprendre un truc...

Qui ici utilise le FW? Pour autre chose que de la vidéo? 
Y a t'il autant de gens qui font de la vidéo? Avec un matériel qui ne gère pas l'USB2?


Perso, j'ai un disque dur FW et ça me pose *aucun problème* de le vendre en achetant une nouvelle machine.


----------



## Frodon (17 Octobre 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Dans les ordinateurs d'une manière générale, l'USB3 devrait apparaitre courant 2009, pour se généraliser en 2010.
> 
> Maintenant, il faut voir ce qu'il y aura en face. Parce que si plus grand monde ne soutient le firewire, je crois que c'est mal barré.
> 
> ...



Le marché à toujours favorisé le "meilleur" au niveau qualité/prix. L'USB 2.0 offre quand même au moins du 300Mbits réel sur les machines actuels et il coute bien moins cher pour les fabricants de periphériques que le Firewire (d'où la difference de prix des peripherique). Donc pour moins cher on a des perfs un peu moins bonnes que le Firewire 400 mais tout à fait honnorables. D'où le fait qu'il est préféré.

L'e-Sata perso j'y crois, mais dommage qu'Apple ne l'adopte pas. J'y crois parce que c'est du SATA direct,d onc ca exploite les disques durs à leur maximum. Alors qu'un pont SATA <-> Firewire ou SATA <-> USB il y a forcement des pertes de perfs.
L'e-Sata est actuellement la meilleures solutions pour les disques externes.


----------



## ni pour ni contre (17 Octobre 2008)

> Mais bon, puisque "le marché" a décidé de favoriser la médiocrité...



Le marché favorise l'émergence d'un port universel. Ce sera l'USB 3, le FW n'a jamais eu les gênes pour devenir ce port universel. Consortium trop restreint, spécifications plus complexes, design plus lourd...

Pour 95% des gens, l'USB2 est très bien et pour les 5% restants, il y a le macbook pro...


----------



## divoli (17 Octobre 2008)

ni pour ni contre a dit:


> Le marché favorise l'émergence d'un port universel. Ce sera l'USB 3, le FW n'a jamais eu les gênes pour devenir ce port universel. Consortium trop restreint, spécifications plus complexes, design plus lourd...
> 
> Pour 95% des gens, l'USB2 est très bien et pour les 5% restants, il y a le macbook pro...



L'USB2 s'est généralisé parce qu'il a été lourdement imposé (il y a Intel derrière), à des coûts bien moindres, et non pas parce qu'il est un gage de qualité. C'est devenu un standard un peu comme Windows peut l'être.

95 % des gens se satisfont de Windows, et 4 % s'orienteront vers OS X. C'est un peu la même chose.


----------



## Macuserman (17 Octobre 2008)

Je rebondis la-dessus...
Je trouve l'USB pratique, car très largement répandu...
J'achète un 15" sans vraiment être un "pro", mon HDD possède un FW400 et des USB 2.0 HSpeed...
Je trouve dommage de maintenant abandonner le FW400.

J'ai de la chance, lorsque j'effectuerais du iMovie via le Camescope FHD de mon père, il y a du FW800, mais sinon...

Je partage, en gros l'avis général: dommage pour le FW400! 
Sans que cela me dérange, je me mets aux places de ceux qui...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Octobre 2008)

ni pour ni contre a dit:


> J'aimerais bien comprendre un truc...
> 
> Qui ici utilise le FW? Pour autre chose que de la vidéo?
> Y a t'il autant de gens qui font de la vidéo? Avec un matériel qui ne gère pas l'USB2?
> ...


Mon disque dur externe est connecté en Firewire à mon Mac. Et j'importe des vidéos d'un camescope numérique avec ce même port.


----------



## lainbebop (17 Octobre 2008)

C'est clair qu'il faut arrêter cette polémique pour FW ou pas...
Comme ça a été dit, de moins en moins de HDD externe sortent avec cette norme, et idem pour les camescopes...
Alors c'est comme tout, votre camescope ou votre HDD vieilli en même temps que votre MB ou MBP, donc changez-en en même temps, sinon il reste le refurb avec les anciens MB...
Je compredns que ça fasse chier les gnes qui utilisent du matos FW400, mais d'un autre coté,  pour ceux qui achetent leur MB ajourd'hui, je vois pas pourquoi ils se retrouveraient avec un port qui sert à rien... Car s'ils veulent acheter un camescope ou un HDD, 90% sont en USB 2 alors...


Plus que 19j  Ca va être long...


----------



## Pierre-Nico (17 Octobre 2008)

c'est moi ou le port magsafe du MB et du MBP n'est pas le même ?


----------



## Bassman (17 Octobre 2008)

lainbebop a dit:


> C'est clair qu'il faut arrêter cette polémique pour FW ou pas...
> Comme ça a été dit, de moins en moins de HDD externe sortent avec cette norme, et idem pour les camescopes...
> Alors c'est comme tout, votre camescope ou votre HDD vieilli en même temps que votre MB ou MBP, donc changez-en en même temps, sinon il reste le refurb avec les anciens MB...
> Je compredns que ça fasse chier les gnes qui utilisent du matos FW400, mais d'un autre coté,  pour ceux qui achetent leur MB ajourd'hui, je vois pas pourquoi ils se retrouveraient avec un port qui sert à rien... Car s'ils veulent acheter un camescope ou un HDD, 90% sont en USB 2 alors...
> ...



Ta remarque n'est pas forcément très complète. C'est bien de juger pour tout le monde de son petit apperçu. Tous les métiers ou utilisations ne sont pas forcément impactées, ou de la même manière.

J'ai un macbook comme machine d'appoint pour la gestion de mon parc mac, et j'utilise tous les jours ou presque (si c'est pas plusieurs fois par jours même) le mode target.  Avec la nouvelle gamme, je serais obligé d'acheter un MBP uniquement comme portable d'appoint pour targeter mes Xserves ou mes imacs...

Et ça, je le regrette fortement, d'un point de vue coût bien entendu.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2008)

le fils de steve jobs s'est achete un portable Acer ou Medion parce que le Macbook air etait trop cher, il voulait faire un backup de ses divx telecharges sur le net alors il pensait brancher un des disques externes de son pere, il s'est vite apercu qu'il etait en firewire alors il s'est empresse de le dire a sa mere qui a gave son mari a table
le lendemain, steve arriva au boulot et decreta que tous les ordis seraient dotes de l'usb desormais


l'histoire de l'ecran glossy, c'est parce que sa femme trouvait que l'iphone etait trop petit pour servir de miroir pour se maquiller le matin pendant qu'elle lit les emails de ses amants
et en blonde qu'elle est, elle s'est rendu compte qu'en tirant trop sur l'imac pour l'emmener dans la voiture, ca arrachait le cordon d'alim, le lendemain steve arriva au boulot et decreta que desormais tous les portables devraient avoir un ecran glossy pour que sa femme puisse se maquiller peu importe l'endroit

je vous passe l'histoire de la tache de mercure sur le tapis de la salle de bains a cause du thermometre cassé qui a contraint steve a viré tout mercure de ses produits...






plus serieusement, si la prochaine serie d'imac ou de mac pro est denuee de firewire, ce serait la cata pour tout ceux qui se sont equipes en fw...


----------



## ordimans (17 Octobre 2008)

lol naruto pas mal

Sinon j'ai toujours pas reçu de mail pour ma commande c'est normal ?

et pour terminer le débat, le firewire je l'utilise pas
j'ai toujours pas acheté de dd externe car y a trop de connectiques
esata ou usb pour le connecter partout
ou un truc avec tout mais alors là c'est cher personnelement j'ai juste pris une clé usb corsair ca me suffit après j'utilise le net pour partager des données ou les trimballer c'est plus simple que le dd (merci les ftp free par exemple)
USB 3.0 wait and see comme d'habitude


----------



## bompi (17 Octobre 2008)

Le fil est déjà long, pas besoin d'en rajouter dans les bonnes blagues.
Merci.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2008)

entre l'usb qui se dirige vers l'usb3 et le wireless usb, l'e-sata et le firewire qui evolue aussi, il faudra bien definir un format une fois pour toute

c'est gonflant a la fin

un peu comme pour les connecteurs graphiques
mais heureusement que des constructeurs bien attentionnes comme samsung proposent 2, 3 voire 4 connectiques sur leurs ecrans pour palier au probleme

dell et apple jouent la carte du displayport, seul l'avenir nous dira s'ils avaient raison ou s'ils devront revenir en arriere


----------



## ordimans (17 Octobre 2008)

OUi c'est vrai que tout les écrans ont plusieurs connectiques et en 24 par exemple avoir une connectique complèete comme VGA, DVI, HDMI et YUV ne coutent pas tellement plus cher (hein apple)
Donc quelque que soit la sortie du périphérique on a pas de problème
Sauf que les DD avec tout la connectique bah ils sont carrément cher


----------



## BS0D (17 Octobre 2008)

ordimans a dit:


> Donc quelque que soit la sortie du périphérique on a pas de problème
> Sauf que les DD avec tout la connectique bah ils sont carrément cher



Pas du tout, faut juste fouiner et savoir où les trouver... 

par exemple: 
*

SilverDrive Quattro 1To à 7200rpm

FW 400-800, USB 2.0, eSata. 189&#8364; *

Tu vas pas me dire que c'est cher???!!!


----------



## ordimans (17 Octobre 2008)

Pour moi c'est cher pourquoi
100&#8364; de plus qu'un disque dur en interne
Samsung Spinpoint 1To à moins de 100&#8364;
donc en gros 100 &#8364; le boitier plus cher que le disque
(par contre il a l'air vraiment bien y a rien à dire)

Et ensuite http://www.prixdunet.com/composants...-digital-my-book-ii-essential-edition-1to.htm
Donc pour moi c'est cher
pour ce prix j'achète autre chose


----------



## BergamoteCanelle (17 Octobre 2008)

ordimans a dit:


> lol naruto pas mal
> 
> Sinon j'ai toujours pas reçu de mail pour ma commande c'est normal ?
> 
> ...



Moi non plus je n'ai pas reçu de mail alors que j'ai commandé il y a deux jours et je ne pense pas que j'en recevrai un. Au service clients, ils m'ont dit que de toute façon le mail était une simple formalité et que la commande est de toute façon enregistrée


----------



## Frodon (17 Octobre 2008)

Malheureusement la disparition du Firewire sur les modèles grand public semble être effectivement la tendance, même un ancien évangéliste (commercial) du Firewire le pense:



> *Andrew Soderberg said  7:55PM on 10-16-2008*
> 
> While I lament the loss of FireWire from the new MacBooks (I was Apple's Original FireWire Evangelist from 1991-1993, while it was still code named ChefCat), I understand the reasoning. The BIG main advantage of FireWire over USB 2 is the isochronous (Same-Time) data handshaking/transfer. Guaranteed data delivery at the time it is needed. This is very important to professional video editors, needing to work with one or more realtime video streams. USB 2 just can't deliver that. While consumers benefit from FireWire in faster sustained data transfers than USB 2, they don't really take full advantage of FireWire's isochronous capability.
> 
> ...


Source: TUAW comments


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2008)

non si tu lis bien, il commente le choix d'apple, mais dit aussi que le firewire a des evolutions de prevu, donc pas de disparition mais sans doute un choix qui va se rarifier et devenir plus cher

cela ne reste qu'un avis subjectif

ca fait bien des années que l'on predit la mort du VGA avec l'arrivee du DVI, le VGA est toujours bien present sur tous les moniteurs !!

malgre l'arrivee des prises numeriques diverses, le RCA est toujours un standard international

le choix d'un ou 2 constructeurs ne va pas bouleverser le marché

en hifi et video, le HDMI se democratise alors il y a fort a parier qu'il ne sera pas detrone par le displayport

ca ruinerait les investissements de tous les fabriquants audio visuels et dieu sait qu'ils sont nombreux
les teles sont en hdmi, les amplis, les consoles next gen...

Si Apple etait intelligent ils auraient mis une double connectique DVI/Displayport pour abandonner uniquement le VGA

attendons les adaptateurs ca ne va pas tarder


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2008)

ordimans a dit:


> Pour moi c'est cher pourquoi
> 100 de plus qu'un disque dur en interne
> Samsung Spinpoint 1To à moins de 100
> donc en gros 100  le boitier plus cher que le disque
> ...




DD externe et DD interne, pas le meme prix et donc pas le meme usage...


----------



## Frodon (17 Octobre 2008)

naruto95 a dit:


> non si tu lis bien, il commente le choix d'apple, mais dit aussi que le firewire a des evolutions de prevu, donc pas de disparition mais sans doute un choix qui va se rarifier et devenir plus cher



Mais je lis bien:



> Apple will not be removing FireWire from the MacBook Pros or the Mac Pro towers, as these are the workhorses for most media production houses



En français:
Apple ne supprimera pas le FireWire des MacBooks *Pros* ou des tours Mac *Pro*, puisque ce sont les stations de travail surpuissantes utilisés par les maisons de production dans le monde des medias.

Donc il n'exclut pas qu'il disparaisse des autres Mac, soit des Mac Mini et iMac...

Or j'avais dit:

Malheureusement la disparition du Firewire* sur les modèles grand public* semble être effectivement la tendance, même un ancien évangéliste (commercial) du Firewire le pense.

J'ai donc très bien lu


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2008)

manquerait plus qu'il soit retire des mac mini et imac :rose:


----------



## discolan (17 Octobre 2008)

discolan a dit:


> J'envisageais de changer mon MBP et au vu des photos et rumeurs, je me suis plaisir en achetant ... un bel iPhone 16 Go blanc
> Et j'ai bien fait ! Je trouve hideux ce nouveau design et bien content d'avoir un MBP tout alu et avec un écran mat. je lui gonflerais son disque dur sous peu.





xao85 a dit:


> Moi je dis que tout ceux qui le trouve "hideux" vont dire totalement le contraire en le voyant à la fnac...   Comme à l'époque des imac!



Je suis passé à l'APR de Lille (à la fnac, il y a toujours les anciens modèles) et je confirme ma première impression. En vrai, je n'accroche pas du tout au nouveau design. J'ai tapoté un peu avec le clavier noir avec textedit et je préfère largement celui de mon MBP. Concernant le nouveau trackpad, il faut vraiment cliquer dans la zone ou se situait l'ancien bouton parce que sinon çà ne fonctionne pas super bien. J'aurais une légère préférence pour la sensation au toucher de l'ancien. Quant à l'écran brillant, dans les conditions de présentation dans l'APR, c'était  plein de beaux reflets  et je n'ai pas trouvé que l'image était meilleure par rapport à mon MBP.


----------



## DarkPeDrO (17 Octobre 2008)

discolan a dit:


> Je suis passé à l'APR de Lille (à la fnac, il y a toujours les anciens modèles) et je confirme ma première impression. En vrai, je n'accroche pas du tout au nouveau design. J'ai tapoté un peu avec le clavier noir avec textedit et je préfère largement celui de mon MBP. Concernant le nouveau trackpad, il faut vraiment cliquer dans la zone ou se situait l'ancien bouton parce que sinon çà ne fonctionne pas super bien. J'aurais une légère préférence pour la sensation au toucher de l'ancien. Quant à l'écran brillant, dans les conditions de présentation dans l'APR, c'était  plein de beaux reflets  et je n'ai pas trouvé que l'image était meilleure par rapport à mon MBP.





Comme ça aussi, le ton est donné


----------



## F118I4 (17 Octobre 2008)

Attention aux avis faussés:
J' ai un MBP de l' ancienne génération que j' adore alors pourquoi aimer le nouveau?
Les défauts et les qualités des MBP et MB sont pas les mêmes que la génération précédente donc cela peut fausser votre jugement.

Expérience perso exemple similaire (iMac plastique blanc------>alu):
A la sortie de l' iMac alu , j' ai dit "il est pas beau" et 2 mois après j' ai changé radicalement d' avis.

A part le prix , je trouve que le MacBook d' entrée de gamme vaut le coup contrairement à avant c' est sûrement pour cela que le prix n' a pas baissé:
-Même design
-Même carte graphique
-Même RAM


----------



## Macuserman (17 Octobre 2008)

Je l'ai déjà dit, mais je préfère avoir et l'avi d'un plus grand nombre, et qu'un plus grand nombre le sache...

Le MacBook Pro (que je commande le 22/11 en passant) qu'Apple a sorti n'est en réalité qu'un monstre de puissance taillé non seulement pour l'OpenCL, mais aussi et surtout pour 10.6; puisque programmé pour avoir une bonne partie sur du OpenCL...

L'OpenCL a cette particularité, me semble-t-il, de pouvoir échelonner les calculs sur différents processeurs, non seulement des semi-conducteurs, mais aussi sur les GPU, le MacBook Pro en possédant 2...voili.

Pour mon avis définitif, j'irais en toute logique chez mon APR préfére dès demain...mais à confirmer!


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2008)

sauf erreur de ma part, le macbook pro n'exploite pas les 2 GPU, soit l'un soit l'autre, pas les 2 en meme temps

par ailleurs, le processeur graphique precedent (nvidia aussi) est une tres bonne carte aussi

donc ce modele ne surpasse pas vraiment le precedent


je m'interroge sur le toucher du nouveau pad
et sur le fait d'avoir mis les touches en plastique noir sur le MBP


----------



## bompi (17 Octobre 2008)

Je m'interroge : cette limitation quant à l'exploitation des deux GPU est-elle due à l'implémentation matérielle. Ou simplement à ce que le logiciel (OS X) n'est pas prêt ?

Je pencherais vers la seconde (intuitivement et sans aucun argument ). Et j'inclinerais alors vers un Snow Leopard parfaitement capable d'exploiter les MBP. Ce qui serait cool.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2008)

bompi a dit:


> Je m'interroge : cette limitation quant à l'exploitation des deux GPU est-elle due à l'implémentation matérielle. Ou simplement à ce que le logiciel (OS X) n'est pas prêt ?
> 
> Je pencherais vers la seconde (intuitivement et sans aucun argument ). Et j'inclinerais alors vers un Snow Leopard parfaitement capable d'exploiter les MBP. Ce qui serait cool.



Pas d'Hybrid SLI sous OS X


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2008)

oui et surtout, je vois comment 2 cartes/GPU avec des architectures differentes peuvent travailler de concert

c'est comme vouloir tirer un carrosse avec un poney et un cheval...


----------



## Macuserman (17 Octobre 2008)

naruto95 a dit:


> Sauf erreur de ma part, le macbook pro n'exploite pas les 2 GPU, soit l'un soit l'autre, pas les 2 en meme temps
> Par ailleurs, le processeur graphique precedent (nvidia aussi) est une tres bonne carte aussi
> 
> Donc ce modele ne surpasse pas vraiment le precedent
> ...




On est d'accord, mais le fait d'avoir 2 GPU parfaitement opérationnels est un vrai plus...
La 8600M GT est performante, mais voilà, son image a pris un coup lorsque Nvidia a avoué avoir des big problems avec...

De plus, si l'on considère les très grosses possibilités de la 9600M GT, on est assuré d'avoir un MacBook Pro qui surpasse vraiment l'ancien sur le modèle de l'OS que Leopard tout blanc va adopter...

Ensuite, concernant tes interrogations, j'étais le premier à dire que les ingénieurs et les designers de Mr Ive étaient humains et aussi utilisateurs de Mac...et qu'il était normal que le clavier ne soit pas gris, mais bien coordonné avec l'écran encadré de noir du MacBook Pro...
Le Touch' du nouveau Track, j'en saurais plus demain...


----------



## lainbebop (17 Octobre 2008)

discolan a dit:


> Je suis passé à l'APR de Lille (à la fnac, il y a toujours les anciens modèles) et je confirme ma première impression. En vrai, je n'accroche pas du tout au nouveau design. J'ai tapoté un peu avec le clavier noir avec textedit et je préfère largement celui de mon MBP. Concernant le nouveau trackpad, il faut vraiment cliquer dans la zone ou se situait l'ancien bouton parce que sinon çà ne fonctionne pas super bien. J'aurais une légère préférence pour la sensation au toucher de l'ancien. Quant à l'écran brillant, dans les conditions de présentation dans l'APR, c'était  plein de beaux reflets  et je n'ai pas trouvé que l'image était meilleure par rapport à mon MBP.




Arf ils ont les nouveaux macbook ?? J'y suis passé le lendemain de l'event et le gars m'a dit qu'il auront surement 1 ou 2 machines dans les 10j et la suite dans 15j... Du coup j'ai commandé sur l'apple store, j'aurai peut être pas du 
Ils avaient justent les MB en démo où ils en avaient en stock ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2008)

le fait qu'il y ait des problemes sur certaines series de puces n'enleve rien aux perf de la 8600M GT

de toute facon, un portable n'est pas fait pour jouer, et puis en terme de 3D ou de video, le decodage est excellent sur cette carte

et enfin, comme de toute facon, y a pas de lecteur BR sur le macbook pro, ils peuvent foutre n'importe quelle carte tant que c'est pas la puce integree intel...


----------



## T2O (17 Octobre 2008)

la caarte graphique elle est tooooop


----------



## pumauer (17 Octobre 2008)

Bon, quelques mots. Voilà une série de ce que je n'utilise pas, ou plus : le graveur dvd, le firewire, éthernet, écran mat. Faut croire que les Mac sont faits pour moi...
C'est tout.


----------



## Macuserman (18 Octobre 2008)

Comment peux-tu affirmer que l'écran mat ne te sert en rien...? 
Tu n'utilises que des dalles brillantes?!
Ou n'utilises-tu pas d'écran? 

A croire que les PC sont faits pour toi...


----------



## Amalcrex (18 Octobre 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> A croire que les PC sont faits pour toi...



Alala toute cette agressivité 
On dirait qu'il lui manque un MBP à celui là 
C'est chouette que tu commandes enfin


----------



## Kritzkopf (18 Octobre 2008)

Je suis toujours pas convaincu que je fais une énorme bêtise en n'échangeant pas mon MBP (qui est tout frais) ancienne gen pour un nouveau...

Nottament niveau différence de perfs, ca m'as pas l'air très remarquable


----------



## divoli (18 Octobre 2008)

Le nouveau MBP est une superbe machine, le précédent également.

Après, il faut voir si l'on est réticent ou non à avoir un écran brillant, puisqu'il est désormais imposé sur ce nouveau modèle...


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (18 Octobre 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Le nouveau MBP est une superbe machine, le précédent également.


Entièrement d'accord, cependant c'est la première fois que je n'ai aucun pincement au coeur de voir mon actuel Macbook pro dépassé par une gamme plus récente. Après, c'est peut être pas forcément parce que je les trouve moche, non, peut-être que c'est parce que je deviens plus mature.  
Brrrr on en dit de ces conneries à 1h30 du matin! :sleep:


----------



## Macuserman (18 Octobre 2008)

La seule chose que je puisse dire pour la grande force du nouveau MacBook Pro a déjà été dite...
OS X 10.5 n'est pas capable, peut-on penser, de correctement utiliser 2 GPU...ou dumoins de faire une simple et rapide transition de l'un à l'autre.

Alors, on peut légitimement se demander si Apple n'a pas dessiné spécialement ces nouveaux MacBook Pro pour SL...

D'autant plus que les écarts de performances entre la DDR3 et la DDR2, Penryn et Montevina sont quasi-nulles, voir négatives dans certains cas...
Seules les différences graphiques, dont la 9600M GT est à l'origine se révèlent très importantes...

D'où ce choix de s'interroger sur l'architecture de 10.6...normalement très gourmand en OpenCL. 

Voilà...

 Amalcrex!


----------



## xao85 (18 Octobre 2008)

Pétition pour le retour du fire wire sur les macbook!


----------



## Frodon (18 Octobre 2008)

Kritzkopf a dit:


> Je suis toujours pas convaincu que je fais une énorme bêtise en n'échangeant pas mon MBP (qui est tout frais) ancienne gen pour un nouveau...
> 
> Nottament niveau différence de perfs, ca m'as pas l'air très remarquable



En général ca n'a quasiment jamais d'intérêt de passer d'une génération à l'autre. Il faut au moins 3-4 générations pour que cela soit justifié (hors transition tel que le passage du PowerPC à Intel).

Donc ca me parait logique que tu n'en vois pas l'intérêt. Souvent les gens qui râlent quand ils ont acheté un ancien modèle et qu'un nouveau apparait, c'est quand ils ont acheté quelques semaines avant seulement et que pour le même prix ils auraient pu avoir mieux.
Ca reste valable ici. Déjà entre la version précédente et celle d'avant c'était minime (legere augmentation de la fréquence, un peu plus de disque dur et un peu plus de mémoire video).

Par contre en passant d'un modèle de fin 2006 (2.1 - 2.33 GHz Merom, ATI X1600 128-256Mo, Bus 667MHz, 120-160Go DD, 1-2Go RAM, Ecran non LED) à ta révision déjà (Penryn 2.4 - 2.5GHz, Bus 800MHz, NVidia 8600M GT 256-512Mo, 2-4Go RAM, 160-250Go DD, ecran LED) et encore plus à l'actuel (Penryn 2.4-2.5GHz, Bus 1066MHz, NVidia 9600M GT 256-512Mo + NVidia 9400M, 2-4Go RAM, 160-250Go DD, ecran LED), c'est déjà plus intéressant (et encore tout dépend de tes besoins).


----------



## Nitiel (18 Octobre 2008)

Kritzkopf a dit:


> Je suis toujours pas convaincu que je fais une énorme bêtise en n'échangeant pas mon MBP (qui est tout frais) ancienne gen pour un nouveau...
> 
> Nottament niveau différence de perfs, ca m'as pas l'air très remarquable


 


Regarde si tu nas pas des joints décoller


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2008)

je ne comprendrais jamais les gens qui revendent leur machine actuelle pour acheter celle qui vient de sortir au pretexte que la machine est plus performante

le triste constat c'est qu'ils perdent facilement pas mal d'argent au passage et que, n'exploitant de toute facon jamais 100% des capacites de leur ordi, ce n'est juste qu'un desir maladif d'avoir "la toute derniere nouveaute"

"regardez j'ai le tout nouveau modele"

.... nouveau pendant 6 mois jusqu'a la prochaine sortie

et surtout, qd on voit les mises a jour precedentes, c'est claquer de l'argent pour gagner 0.2 ou 0.4 Ghz !!!!

c'est sur que ca fait une grande difference 0.2 Ghz

desormais votre ordinateur gagne peut etre 1% de rapidite (et encore...) et par contre votre porte monnaie a perdu xxx Euros


----------



## divoli (18 Octobre 2008)

naruto95 a dit:


> je ne comprendrais jamais les gens qui revendent leur machine actuelle pour acheter celle qui vient de sortir au pretexte que la machine est plus performante
> 
> le triste constat c'est qu'ils perdent facilement pas mal d'argent au passage et que, n'exploitant de toute facon jamais 100% des capacites de leur ordi, ce n'est juste qu'un desir maladif d'avoir "la toute derniere nouveaute"
> 
> ...



Entièrement d'accord.

On pourra de toute façon toujours trouver des raisons de changer pour choisir le dernier modèle en date, ou tout du moins les fabricants du monde informatique l'ont parfaitement compris et font tout pour susciter l'envie chez l'utilisateur de renouveler son matériel informatique le plus souvent possible...

L'obsolescence est de toute manière programmée, à chaque fois (là par exemple deux ports USB2 alors que d'ici un an à un an et demie on en sera à l'USB3 nettement plus performant).

Et Apple est particulièrement douée en ce domaine.

Bien sûr, c'est de l'argent en plus pour ces multinationales et leurs actionnaires, et de l'argent en moins pour l'utilisateur qui aurait pu l'utiliser d'une manière plus intelligente.

Bref...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2008)

tu as raison divoli, mais a part le disque dur externe, il n'y a rien qui necessite vraiment le changement de port

la plupart des peripheriques sont toujours en usb "1"

et puis bon, il y a bien un moment ou le port sera toujours plus rapide que la capacite de debit du disque externe

c'est toujours le meme cirque de toute facon, qd bien meme ils sortiront des disques durs (SSD desormais?) ultra rapides en externe, le jeu en vaudra t-il la chandelle entre le gain de vitesse et le prix souvent exhorbitant de ce nouveau type de peripherique?


je suis plutot content de la gamme actuelle, 2 USB, 1 firewire 400/800, DVI

pas besoin d'adaptateur

l'interet d'un ordinateur portable c'est sa... portabilité !!

Apple est en train de generer un phenomene que je trouve un peu grotesque et ultra contradictoire

prenant l'exemple du macbook air ou du macbook, les portables sont certes devenus plus fins et/ou plus legers mais la ou encore l'annee derniere une sacoche comprenant juste l'ordi et son transfo suffisait, desormais il faudra ca + tout plein d'adaptateurs si on se deplace qqpart et que l'on sait qu'on doit se connecter a un autre materiel

je pense notamment aux pro ou aux professions liberales diverses

mon frere a achete le macbook air, qd je vois son bureau, j'ai les cheveux qui se dressent:

macbook air + hub USB alimente sur secteur pour brancher d'autres periph (car les auto alimentés ne fonctionneraient pas) + le superdrive externe + la souris + le DD externe

le tout, aussi bien materiel, que tout le cablage et les alimentations, me fait aux photos des nouvelles machines qui sont desossees pour montrer ce qu'elles contiennent

son fils, qui est etudiant en design, fait tres bien tourne sur son Macbook d'il y a plus d'1 an et demi, on avait juste rajoute de la RAM

les mises a jour successives qui ont fait gagner qq Ghz au processeur et les changements de carte video n'auraient rien change de significatif a une telle utilisation

surtout lorsque l'on sait qu'une carte 3D sur un portable n'a qu'un interet tres limite

certes la puce integree intel GMA c'etait vraiment du bas de gamme, mais mettre une 9400 ou une 9600 ensuite, la difference de performances n'a aucun interet pour la plupart des utilisateurs


----------



## mistergyom (18 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour,

Juste pour vous dire que j'ai passé la commande de mon Macbook Alu hier soir :love:
J'espère qu'il arrivera avant la date prévue (le 7 novembre).
Et vous, quel délai avez-vous ?


----------



## jeremyzed (18 Octobre 2008)

Moi je l'ai commandé le 15, et je devrais le recevoir le 3 novembre.


----------



## Pdg (18 Octobre 2008)

MBP commandé dans la nuit (française. Enfin Alsacienne...  ) du 14 au 15. 8 jours de délai pour l'expédition (options : un iPod nano 16Go pour faire un cadeau, un disque dur plus rapide, une remote et un cable Displayport/VGA). Livraison prévue les 3-4 novembre. J'ai bon espoir de le voir avant.
:love:


----------



## WebOliver (18 Octobre 2008)

mistergyom a dit:


> Bonjour, Juste pour vous dire que j'ai passé la commande de mon Macbook Alu hier soir :love:





jeremyzed a dit:


> Moi je l'ai commandé le 15, et je devrais le recevoir le 3 novembre.





Pdg a dit:


> MBP commandé dans la nuit (française. Enfin Alsacienne...  )



Ok. Noté. Mais si chacun s'y met on ne va pas s'en sortir. Merci.


----------



## nemrod (18 Octobre 2008)

Je pensais qu'Apple allait sortir un adaptateur pour les nouveaux cinema display et bien non, je viens d'appeller et les nouveaux écran ne sont pas compatibles  

Edit:
Après réflexion, il a du fumé la moquette parce le manque à gagner ...


----------



## Jellybass (18 Octobre 2008)

Non, non, il a bien dit la vérité. Sur la page de cet écran sur le site d'Apple, la catégorie "configuration requise" indique :

_MacBook, MacBook Air ou MacBook Pro *avec Mini DisplayPort*_

C'est quand même incroyable.


----------



## arcank (18 Octobre 2008)

Surtout au prix de la bête !!

Quelle est la justification d'un tel prix ? Le LED ? Les Apple Cinema Display étaient déjà très chers.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (18 Octobre 2008)

arcank a dit:


> Surtout au prix de la bête !!
> 
> Quelle est la justification d'un tel prix ? Le LED ? Les Apple Cinema Display étaient déjà très chers.


Le logo Apple et le design je dirais, comme d'habitude.


----------



## melaure (18 Octobre 2008)

Bon alors vous vous demandiez ou j´étais ?

C´est loin les Açores pour suivre l´actu 

Que dire de ces machines ? On sacrifie encore une fois un truc qui faisait que le Mac n´etait pas un PC. Sinon un design bling-bling, plus d´écran mat pour les pros ...

Décevant Apple, de plus en plus, ça devient du gadget total. C´est pour ça que ça se vend si bien 

Bref rien a envier à la concurrence, il n´y a vraiment qu´OS X qui sauve la barque !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2008)

tres sympa cette review

http://gizmodo.com/5063492/macbook-and-macbook-pro-dual-review

on comprend bien que la difference entre macbook et macbook pro se justifie aussi par la difference d'ecran ! 

la lecture d'un film sur le modele haut de gamme presente des noirs plus profonds, un meilleur angle de vision

petit detail auquel je n'avais jamais accorde d'attention et que l'article souleve: une coque alu attenue le signal du wifi par rapport a une coque plastique d'ancien macbook


la question que je me pose etant donne que cette fois, les 2 modeles ont exactement la meme coque, c'est si etant donne la taille du macbook, la taille reduite des grilles sera suffisante pour bien degager la chaleur

auparavant, des ouvertures dans le dos sous l'ecran servaient a cela

desormais l'unibody etant identique sur les 2 modeles, le macbook va surement chauffer plus qu'avant !

quid de l'erreur de jeunesse du powerbook qui revient (le modele qui pouvait cuire un oeuf)


----------



## Ptimouss (18 Octobre 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Bon alors vous vous demandiez ou j´étais ?
> 
> C´est loin les Açores pour suivre l´actu
> 
> ...


Et nous qui attendions des Ati 48XX Mobility... ben voilà quoi !  Et c'est très mal barré pour les iMacs.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Sinon un design bling-bling, plus d´écran mat pour les pros ...



Sacré melaure  Un design bling-bling? je le trouve au contraire très sobre Tu n'a jamais vu ces PC bardés de petites loupiotes et de chromes? 

Sinon oui, je suis aussi un peu déçu par l'absence du firewire, par contre, pour l'écran brillant, il faut voir si ça sera vraiment un inconvénient à l'usage. Apple n'est pas assez bête au point de perdre sa clientèle graphiste et photographe


----------



## Macuserman (18 Octobre 2008)

Je m'étais trompé de fil... 



> Et oui, je l'ai testé le bougre!
> 
> Magnifique, splendide, le clavier rétro-éclairé est splendide, les écrans LED sont extrêmement lumineux...les frappes claviers sont fines, agréables et précises.
> 
> ...


.

Vous avez remarqué ma signature...?!


----------



## iota (18 Octobre 2008)

Salut.



arcank a dit:


> Quelle est la justification d'un tel prix ? Le LED ? Les Apple Cinema Display étaient déjà très chers.


Les écrans LED sont plutôt honéreux (et rares).
A comparer au Samsung XL24 (24" LED) qui est affiché à plus de 1800&#8364;.

Sur ce coup, Apple est très bien placé d'un point de vue tarifaire.

@+
iota


----------



## Ptimouss (18 Octobre 2008)

naruto95 a dit:


> tres sympa cette review
> 
> http://gizmodo.com/5063492/macbook-and-macbook-pro-dual-review


Niveau perf' , le nouveau MBP est pas terrible par rapport au nouveau MB !  J'en viens même à me dire qu'Apple s'en est aperçu et que pour forcer les gens à les acheter quand même ben il ne lui restait plus qu'à sucrer un truc important sur le MB... comme le FW par exemple.


----------



## pumauer (18 Octobre 2008)

Concernant les dalles, j'ai en effet un faible pour les dalles brillantes, parce que je trouve qu'on y voit plus clair. C'est comme ça. 
Concernant la Keynote de l'autre jour, je suis un peu déçu, et en même temps content, vu que je ne me sens pas obligé de changer de Mac. Pas assez intéressant, tout ça. Car, en fait, que faut-il pour changer de portable dans mon cas? Des changements techniques qui font progresser ce type de machine, à savoir : autonomie, légèreté, chauffe, éventuellement rapidité et nouveau système d'exploitation. Et là, on ne peut pas dire que ce soit le cas. Avec les nouveaux MB, on ne gagne rien en autonomie, pas assez encore en poids, rien en rapidité apparemment, et c'est le même OS. Pour la chauffe, il paraît que c'est mieux. A confirmer. Donc voilà. Reste le design. Ils n'ont pas l'air vilains, mais je ne suis pas particulièrement emballé. Je trouvais justement que la couleur unie était un atôut. Je préférais le tout blanc, tout noir, tout alu. C'est comme ça. 
Voilà.
Rien de dramatique dans tout cela, en fait. C'est parfait, je garderai mon PB 12" et mon MB blanc  plus longtemps.


----------



## arcank (18 Octobre 2008)

Ptimousse a dit:
			
		

> J'en viens même à me dire qu'Apple s'en est aperçu et que pour forcer les gens à les acheter quand même ben il ne lui restait plus qu'à sucrer un truc important sur le MB... comme le FW par exemple.


Ouais, enfin retravailler toute la carcasse (mais avec le nouveau procédé, c'est facilité maintenant) et surtout la carte logique et l'agencement interne, ça doit pas se prendre au dernier moment des trucs comme ça, je pense !


----------



## Ptimouss (18 Octobre 2008)

arcank a dit:


> Ouais, enfin retravailler toute la carcasse (mais avec le nouveau procédé, c'est facilité maintenant) et surtout la carte logique et l'agencement interne, ça doit pas se prendre au dernier moment des trucs comme ça, je pense !


oui, c'est vrai, ça ne se fait pas comme ça au dernier moment. Ma remarque est juste là pour le coté désabusé.


----------



## Liyad (18 Octobre 2008)

Testé dans un APR (tout les APR et la Fnac de Montpellier en sont équipé) et j'adore.
Le trackpad en verre est génial, le fait qu'il se clique par contre n'est pas un vrai + à mon goût, je préfère "cliquer" d'une petit pression du doit comme pour les ancien MB et MBP.

Sinon, le contour est super beau. Les dalles sont nickels, il est fin et beau, j'accroche !

Le port Display est vraiment tout petit !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2008)

Tu as été chez mactribu sur Montpellier ?  ?
Ils sont en vente à la fnac sur Montpellier ?


----------



## nemrod (18 Octobre 2008)

Jellybass a dit:


> Non, non, il a bien dit la vérité. Sur la page de cet écran sur le site d'Apple, la catégorie "configuration requise" indique :
> 
> _MacBook, MacBook Air ou MacBook Pro *avec Mini DisplayPort*_
> 
> C'est quand même incroyable.



Surprenant quand même, imagine une boite qui bosse sur ACD et souhaite les changer sans chager les MacPro ou MBPro, c'est un gros manque à gagner.


----------



## Liyad (18 Octobre 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Tu as été chez mactribu sur Montpellier ?  ?
> Ils sont en vente à la fnac sur Montpellier ?





J'ai été à iTrubu. Et la Fnac les ont aussi.


----------



## Kritzkopf (18 Octobre 2008)

Nitiel a dit:


> Regarde si tu nas pas des joints décoller



Non a moins que j'ai de très mauvais yeux, le MBP as une finition parfaite aucun problème.

Je ne veux absolument pas dénigrer les nouveaux MBP, comme la dit divoli, les deux générations sont de très bonnes machines, maintenant beaucoup l'ont déjà dit la différence de prix et de perfs et nulle et le design est pas forcément accrocheur.

En tout cas j'ai surtout l'impression que Apple veut se rapprocher du monde PC avec cette MAJ


----------



## XavH (18 Octobre 2008)

Jarod03 a dit:


> parfait, je te remercie



Concernant les adaptateurs disponibles sur le port Mini DiplayPort :renseignements pris, j'm'a un peu gouré : il existe bien sur un adaptateur Mini-displayport -> VGA, mais visiblement pas (encore ?) de Mini DisplayPort -> video composite/S-video. Je suis conscient que cela ne sert plus trop souvent, mais ça peut dépanner ceux qui possèdent encore une ancestrale télé cathodique...

J'ai été enduit d'erreur par le fait que le port Micro-DVI (qui équipait les MBA) est différent du Mini DisplayPort (qui équipe les nouveaux MB, MBP et même les nouveaux MBA).
Attention en choississant les adaptateurs de ne pas se prendre les pieds dans le tapis... Faudrait peut-être qu'Apple choisisse un format qu'ils conserve un peu longtemps !


----------



## Zemou (18 Octobre 2008)

Les nouveaux MacBook sont magnifiques.
La coque unibody donne une finition parfaite.
Le trackpad est très déstabilisant au début mais on s'y fait (le clic fait énormement de bruit par contre mais donne l'impression qu'il est bien solide).


----------



## Nitiel (18 Octobre 2008)

Kritzkopf a dit:


> Non a moins que j'ai de très mauvais yeux, le MBP as une finition parfaite aucun problème.
> 
> Je ne veux absolument pas dénigrer les nouveaux MBP, comme la dit divoli, les deux générations sont de très bonnes machines, maintenant beaucoup l'ont déjà dit la différence de prix et de perfs et nulle et le design est pas forcément accrocheur.
> 
> En tout cas j'ai surtout l'impression que Apple veut se rapprocher du monde PC avec cette MAJ


 
Je ne dénigre pas les ancien, mais bon sur deux machine que j&#8217;avais, je trouvais le même problème les joints sont décoller légèrement souvent tu t&#8217;en raconte quand tu appuis légèrement dessus, surtout au niveau du superdrive 

Pourquoi apple veut se rapprocher du monde pc ?


----------



## bompi (18 Octobre 2008)

Je n'ai fait qu'apercevoir les nouveaux MB (il y avait du monde autour, tiens !)
Comme souvent, l'appareil est mieux en vrai qu'en image. Nettement, même. Il suffit de le voir pour se rendre compte que, non, ce n'est pas tout à fait le PC usuel (même Sony).

Autant je pense souvent qu'Apple joue à fond l'autosatisafaction, autant je crois que l'on oublie que ce sont toujours des ingénieurs, qui parviennent à vendre leur travail. Ce qui est finalement rare. Ça m'a frappé dans la dernière présentation et la vidéo qu'elle contient, que j'ai regardées hier soir. Ils ont une satisfaction toute "technicienne" de montrer qu'ils ont réussi à résoudre des problèmes qu'ils se sont posés à eux-mêmes ... Le truc de base de l'informaticien (qui se satisfait de _sa_ solution, après avoir oublié les demandes initiales du client ). Ça ne peut marcher que si le produit fini est bien fait et cohérent ... et que les gens y adhèrent.

Somme toute, c'est très différent de ce qui se fait ailleurs en général dans l'esprit comme dans la forme [c'était un peu le côté sympatoche de Be ...]

Quoi qu'il en soit, si on admet sortir de la polémique pour le plaisir d'en faire ou de ne pas être atrabilaire pour faire style, on peut se contenter de jouer au j'aime/j'aime pas sur les différents aspects du MB/MBP. Et la simple vision du MB m'a déjà fait (un peu) dévier de ma ferme décision d'attendre la révision spéciale St-Glinglin.

Hormis le fait que je ne vois aucun intérêt à avoir deux cartes graphiques (qu'en ferais-je, bon sang !) le MBP m'irait bien. Je pense que passer d'un PB G4 1.67 au nouveau MBP va me donner des sensations sympathiques  Je pense que je suis presque aux 4 générations dont parlait Frodo il y a quelques pages (sans parler de mon iBook G4 800 ... qui commence à faire un peu juste).


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2008)

et en terme de taille

quelle est ton impression ?

est ce que la forme unibody parait fine? massive? "carree"?


----------



## Pierre-Nico (18 Octobre 2008)

vu aujourd'hui MBP, la coque fait vraiment très solide, bien qu'un peu tranchante, mais l'effet unibody fait en effet son effet (oups pardon). l'écran est très très lumineux, j'ai été un peu dérouté par les... reflets, tout de même, mais je suis convaincus qu'en travaillant on ne vois plus que son travail. par contre l'angle de vision est très impressionnant ! un réel plus !!! le clavier à bonne allure. pour ce qui est du trackpad, au début je l'ai utilisé comme sur les anciens MB sans me rendre de compte de quoi que ce soit, donc aucun soucis, le multitouch est très très réactif, vraiment plus que sur les anciens MBP ou il fallait se déboîter les doigts pour faire pivoter une image. bref tip top !!!

vivement qu'apple m'expédie mon exemplaire !

je pense aussi que le fait d'avoir deux CG ne sert pas à grand chose, surtout si il faut fermer la session, mais j'attend beaucoup de Snow Leopard sur ce sujet !


----------



## Ukhy (18 Octobre 2008)

ça y est, switch imminent, nouveau MacBook commandé cette après-midi. Délai annoncé: environ 15 jours. Reste plus qu'à attendre et c'est déjà long !!! J'ai choisi le 2.4Ghz et si j'avais voulu le 2.0Ghz, j'aurai pu l'avoir lundi prochain, dommage!


----------



## arcank (18 Octobre 2008)

Bravo ! Et n'oublie pas les photos du déballage !!


(et de 1000 messages :love: ayé je suis membre d'élite )


----------



## Umbre (18 Octobre 2008)

Impossible de s'approcher des nouveaux mac sur les champs et à Créteil. Une armée de blaireaux jouaient ( ENCORE ) avec photoBooth, la seule chose qu'ils savent utiliser sur un mac ( et annexement, la sortie de la semaine pour tout débile profond qui se respecte ! ).
Bref, beaux de loin. Mais very expensiv, donc on à juste acheter une imprimante


----------



## BS0D (18 Octobre 2008)

Mwaha, t'as pas tout perdu au moins


----------



## Macuserman (18 Octobre 2008)

Dialog vachement sympa...
http://www.clubic.com/actualite-169688-dialog-google-street-view-macbook.html


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2008)

Umbre a dit:


> Impossible de s'approcher des nouveaux mac sur les champs et à Créteil. Une armée de blaireaux jouaient ( ENCORE ) avec photoBooth, la seule chose qu'ils savent utiliser sur un mac ( et annexement, la sortie de la semaine pour tout débile profond qui se respecte ! ).
> Bref, beaux de loin. Mais very expensiv, donc on à juste acheter une imprimante



Dans mon apr , ceux qui jouent avec l'imac 24" , sont vu dans la vitrine grâce au grand écran HD 
La honte


----------



## Kritzkopf (18 Octobre 2008)

Nitiel a dit:


> Je ne dénigre pas les ancien, mais bon sur deux machine que javais, je trouvais le même problème les joints sont décoller légèrement souvent tu ten raconte quand tu appuis légèrement dessus, surtout au niveau du superdrive
> 
> Pourquoi apple veut se rapprocher du monde pc ?



Bah l'interet de cette MAJ n'est que dans la puissance graphique alors certes, pour les macbooks c'était nécessaire, mais pour les MBP je pense que je suis pas le seul a avoir attendu plus de perfs et surtout un prix moins cher.
Maintenant bon, Apple a préféré faire un design bling bling comme disait Melaure avec des avancés pas très notoires mis a part le design et la méthode de fabrication qui finalement importe peu à l'utilisateur (que je sache personne ne cassait un portable au bout de 2 jours de déplacement avant cette coque).

Concernant tes problèmes Nitiel, soit tu es un type très mal chanceux soit tu es un type pas très soigneux. Je ne vois absolument rien de la sorte, et je ne vois pas pourquoi j'appuyerais sur le superdrive. xD J'imagine que tu parle du joint gris qui fait le tour de la machine, personnellement il est très bien comme il est et ne bouge pas d'un poil. ^^"


----------



## Frodon (18 Octobre 2008)

Kritzkopf a dit:


> mais pour les MBP je pense que je suis pas le seul a avoir attendu plus de perfs



Vous esperez toujours qu'Apple fasse des miracles? Apple ne fait pas les processeurs, c'est Intel.

Or Apple a mis les Core2Duo les plus puissants du moment. Il ne peut pas en inventer d'autres. Intel ne propose que 2.8Ghz au maximum, or c'est justement le maximum disponible dans le MacBook Pro (en option).

Bref, on NE pouvait PAS espérer plus puissant, ca N'existe PAS! A moins d'utiliser des CPUs de machine de bureau, et alors bonjour l'autonomie...

Pour le prix, là en effet c'est justifié d'espérer moins cher, du moins pour les MacBook Pro.


----------



## lainbebop (18 Octobre 2008)

Personnellement faudrait que quelqu'un prenne la peine de m'expliquer en quoi  apple se raproche du monde du pc...
Pcq ils font plus d'ordi blancs ?? les ordi blanc ajd il y en a plein coté pc et notebook...
Trouvez moi un pc en alu, avec un ecran en verre, et un trackpad en verre 
C'est pas pcq apple ne fais plus d'ordi orange, rose ou vert (ibook) qu'ils se rapprochent du monde du pc... Enfin ce n'est que mon avis !


----------



## Marsu69 (18 Octobre 2008)

Bon ben voila, Switch imminent.

Enfin demi-switch puisque mon ordinateur de bureau reste un PC.

Pour en revenir au sujet qui nous intéresse, j'ai commandé :
MacBook 2.4 Ghz
2 Go de Ram (peut être une erreur de ma part sur ce coup)
Un disque de 320
Une appel remote en plus
Une housse LaRobe (j'espère que les MB alu rentre bien dedans)

Delais estimé de livraison 4 - 5 Novembre

Pour ma part, j'attendais la MaJ avec impatience, j'avoue (honte sur moi certainement) que les MB blanc ne me plaisait vraiment pas. En revanche j'adorais le style alu des pros et la classe toute aerienne des Air. Bref, je suis comblé avec ce nouveau design qui me plais vraiment.
Pour moi c'est du grand Apple mais bon, je n'ai pas beaucoup de recul sur la question

Concernant l'absence de FW, j'avoue ne pas trop comprendre non plus cette option même si je n'en ai pas besoin moi même.
Moi qui comptais eventuellement me servir de mon MB pour enregistrer mes maquettes etc (je suis guitariste), il va faloir que je réfléchisse mieux a mes options.

Bref j'arrête avec mon message inutile
Eventuellement si le jour de la reception il y'a pas déja 50 000 de post du genre "Photo de mon déballage", je tacherais d'en faire quelques unes pour vous montrer l'engin sous toutes les coutures.

@+
Marsu


----------



## Amalcrex (18 Octobre 2008)

Ton post est tout sauf inutile !
Et tes photos sont très attendues, même si tu ne seras (certainement pas) le premier 
Les ram, tu pourras toujours changer si tu trouves que ça ne suffit pas, donc pas d'inquiétude.
Bon switch, c'est très agréable,
et bienvenue parmi les Mac


----------



## Kritzkopf (18 Octobre 2008)

Je suis entièrement d'accord mais le design ou pourra en dire ce qu'on veut ce n'est pas ce qu'Apple fait habituellement. Bien qu'effectivement ce n'est, heureusement pas, du niveau d'un pc.

Une baisse de prix aurait été plus intéressant qu'un changement de design et de méthode de fabrication.

Pour faire court, il suffit de voir le sondage de macG pour voir que cet event est loin de provoquer les réactions qu'il provoque habituellement.


----------



## lainbebop (18 Octobre 2008)

Moi aussi je suis musicien, et j'ai commandé le même MB ! Ne t'en fais pas c'est la bonne config, avec une petite carte son externe en USB 2 tu n'as aucune latence 
Après 2 go, je verrai bien, au pire de la ram ça se rajoute facilement


----------



## Marsu69 (18 Octobre 2008)

De toute façon je vais surement ouvrir un nouveau topic dans le forum aproprié concernant la musique sur mac parce que j'ai pas mal de question qui me trotte dans la tête.
Evitons de poluer ce sujet avec ça (mais merci de ta réponse)


----------



## arcank (19 Octobre 2008)

Attention apparemment avec la DDR3, le coût de la RAM est assez élevé. Et la question de prendre de la RAM Apple ou non en est bien changée !


----------



## kaos (19 Octobre 2008)

Je suis content de lire des avis, des impressions , des réflexions autour de l'objet informatique et l'interaction que nous avons avec , confronter nos différentes approche , nos besoins , ce que nous sommes pret ou pas à accepter ;  je trouve que ça reflété pas mal l'air du temps finalement ,.... c'est très positif tout ça


----------



## Nitiel (19 Octobre 2008)

Kritzkopf a dit:


> Bah l'interet de cette MAJ n'est que dans la puissance graphique alors certes, pour les macbooks c'était nécessaire, mais pour les MBP je pense que je suis pas le seul a avoir attendu plus de perfs et surtout un prix moins cher.
> Maintenant bon, Apple a préféré faire un design bling bling comme disait Melaure avec des avancés pas très notoires mis a part le design et la méthode de fabrication qui finalement importe peu à l'utilisateur (que je sache personne ne cassait un portable au bout de 2 jours de déplacement avant cette coque).
> 
> Concernant tes problèmes Nitiel, soit tu es un type très mal chanceux soit tu es un type pas très soigneux. Je ne vois absolument rien de la sorte, et je ne vois pas pourquoi j'appuyerais sur le superdrive. xD J'imagine que tu parle du joint gris qui fait le tour de la machine, personnellement il est très bien comme il est et ne bouge pas d'un poil. ^^"


 
Pour le nouveau design des macbook / macbook pro, je suis s'accord avec toi c'est plus voyant et un moins classe, par contre pour la méthode de fabrication je trouve que sa apporte beaucoup pour l'utilisateur parce les anciens macs, était très mal fini pour le prix quil coutait comparer a des certain Sony vaio du même prix.

Pour le problème du joint gris qui se décolle, je pense que tous les macbook pro son touché parce j'ai vu des photos sur internet pris de prés des différentes parti d'un macbook pro et le joint était toujours légèrement décoller d'un demi millimètre, après c'est sur que pour le voir il faut analyser lordinateur en quête de défaut.


----------



## iota (19 Octobre 2008)

Salut,

MacWorld publie un premier article sur les performances des nouveaux MacBook (pro ou non).
Le Macbook 2,4GHz et le Macbook Pro 2,4GHz font quasiment jeu égal sur ces premiers essais (hors performances graphiques).

@+
iota


----------



## Kritzkopf (19 Octobre 2008)

Nitiel a dit:


> Pour le problème du joint gris qui se décolle, je pense que tous les macbook pro son touché parce j'ai vu des photos sur internet pris de prés des différentes parti d'un macbook pro et le joint était toujours légèrement décoller d'un demi millimètre, après c'est sur que pour le voir il faut analyser lordinateur en quête de défaut.



Effectivement... :rateau:


----------



## divoli (19 Octobre 2008)

Nitiel a dit:


> Pour le problème du joint gris qui se décolle, je pense que tous les macbook pro son touché parce j'ai vu des photos sur internet pris de prés des différentes parti d'un macbook pro et le joint était toujours légèrement décoller d'un demi millimètre, après c'est sur que pour le voir il faut analyser l&#8217;ordinateur en quête de défaut.



Bon;

C'est un problème connu, récurrent depuis les premiers alubook en 2003. L'aluminium a tendance à se déformer, et le joint gris a tendance à très légèrement se décoller ici ou là, généralement au bout de quelques mois. 
C'est un problème mineur, purement in(esthétique) que l'on accepte ou que l'on accepte pas si l'on est trop maniaque. Mais il n'y a pas de quoi en faire un fromage.

Avec les nouveaux MBP, dont la coque est en une seule pièce et sans ce joint gris d'après ce que j'ai compris, le problème ne se pose plus. A voir également si la nouvelle conception de la coque empêche ou minimise le risque de déformations...


----------



## melaure (19 Octobre 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Bon;
> 
> C'est un problème connu, récurrent depuis les premiers alubook en 2003. L'aluminium a tendance à se déformer, et le joint gris a tendance à très légèrement se décoller ici ou là, généralement au bout de quelques mois.
> C'est un problème mineur, purement in(esthétique) que l'on accepte ou que l'on accepte pas si l'on est trop maniaque. Mais il n'y a pas de quoi en faire un fromage.
> ...



C'est pour ça qu'il faut bien les protéger avec des pochettes adaptées. Et bien les refroidir pour que la coque ne chauffe pas.

Pour les nouveaux, pour l'instant Apple nous raconte ce qu'elle veut. Il faut attendre un ou deux ans pour voir si ça tient vraiment aussi bien que ça


----------



## lainbebop (19 Octobre 2008)

Oui, comme soit dianst les nouveaux macbook d'y il a 2ans, qui étaient en polymere indestructibre... Et on a bien vu ce que ça a donné niveau fissures...
D'ailleur à quand les house spéciales nouveaux MB ?
Qqun sait si les anciennent vont aux nouveaux ? car apparement ils n'ont pas exactement les meme dimensions


----------



## melaure (19 Octobre 2008)

lainbebop a dit:


> Oui, comme soit dianst les nouveaux macbook d'y il a 2ans, qui étaient en polymere indestructibre... Et on a bien vu ce que ça a donné niveau fissures...
> D'ailleur à quand les house spéciales nouveaux MB ?
> Qqun sait si les anciennent vont aux nouveaux ? car apparement ils n'ont pas exactement les meme dimensions



Ca viendra sûrement. Sinon pour la déformation espérons que ça resistera mieux à la chaleur. Cependant la finesse de ces machines n'est pas un atout dans ce cas (comme mon MBP actuel). On est toujours à la limite de la chauffe excessive.

Quand aux chocs à mon avis ce ne sera pas mieux, mais là c'est aussi au gens de faire attention.


----------



## chupastar (19 Octobre 2008)

Il y a juste 3 mm de moins dans l'épaisseur, le reste étant strictement identique il me semble. Je ne sais aps s'il vont s'embêter à changer les housses souples (pour les coques ça va forcément poser problème).


----------



## melaure (19 Octobre 2008)

chupastar a dit:


> Il y a juste 3 mm de moins dans l'épaisseur, le reste étant strictement identique il me semble. Je ne sais aps s'il vont s'embêter à changer les housses souples (pour les coques ça va forcément poser problème).



Je crois que le nouveau MBP est légèrement plus large et plus profond. Et puis les fabricants ne vont pas se priver de faire des versions spéciales portables Alu/Verre. C'est leur gagne pain et il faut que tu achètes une nouvelle pochette !!!


----------



## chupastar (19 Octobre 2008)

on, ils ne vont pas se gêner! Ça c'est sur! 

Et pour les dimensions je parlais de MB non pro.


----------



## chupastar (19 Octobre 2008)

Et je tenais aussi à dire que depuis 5 ans de Mac, je ne me suis servi du port FW que pour une seule occasion : brancher mon iPod qui à l'époque ne pouvait se connecter à iTunes que par ce biais. Depuis il ne m'a jamais servit à rien. Mais il est vrai que je ne me suis jamais vraiment testé à la vidéo...
Donc je dois faire parti du panel "grand public" de Steve. Bref, juste pour dire que la disparition de ce dernier port ne me dérange pas plus que ça...


----------



## melaure (19 Octobre 2008)

chupastar a dit:


> Et je tenais aussi à dire que depuis 5 ans de Mac, je ne me suis servi du port FW que pour une seule occasion : brancher mon iPod qui à l'époque ne pouvait se connecter à iTunes que par ce biais. Depuis il ne m'a jamais servit à rien. Mais il est vrai que je ne me suis jamais vraiment testé à la vidéo...
> Donc je dois faire parti du panel "grand public" de Steve. Bref, juste pour dire que la disparition de ce dernier port ne me dérange pas plus que ça...



C'est par manque d'habitude. J'utilise des DD Firewire tous les jours, alors je peux te dire que c'est bien plus pratique que l'USB (entre autre le chaînage).

J'espère vraiment que ça ne va pas disparaître et que le FW3200 viendra la prochaine fois.

J'avais de grand espoir de changer de MBP vu comme on se moque de nous avec la 8600, mais bon là ce sera peut-être la prochaine fois. Cette gamme n'a aucun intérêt quand on a déjà un  Penryn et surtout toujours du NVidia. En plus le look iMac ...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2008)

Le verre est aussi solide que le plastoq 
J'ai déballé le macbook pro chez mon apr love et il m'a l'air robuste


----------



## melaure (19 Octobre 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Le verre est aussi solide que le plastoq
> J'ai déballé le macbook pro chez mon apr love et il m'a l'air robuste



On en reparlera quand tu devras aller chez Carglass


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2008)

Ca tombe bien , ma mère a rendez-vous mercredi chez eux 
Je maintiens le fait qu'il est robuste


----------



## arcank (19 Octobre 2008)

Qu'est-ce qu'on fait si on a un impact plus petit qu'une pièce de 2euros ? Cargl*ss ou Apple Care ?


----------



## chupastar (19 Octobre 2008)

Le verre n'a pas la souplesse du plastique, et il se briserait en cas de trop forte contrainte non?


----------



## melaure (19 Octobre 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Ca tombe bien , ma mère a rendez-vous mercredi chez eux
> Je maintiens le fait qu'il est robuste



lol. J'espère pour toi que c'est vrai. Apple n'a pas intérêt a ce que ce soit trop fragile pour le SAV. Ceci dit un tissu épais en microfibre entre le clavier et l'écran me parait indispensable lors des transports. Pourquoi prendre des risques ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2008)

C'est vrai que c'est dangereux le verre finalement 
Un petit choc sur la coque supérieure et le verre peut se casser :/


----------



## Ukhy (19 Octobre 2008)

En ce qui concerne les processeurs de ces nouveaux macbook, savez vous si c'est les mêmes que les anciens macbook ou des versions plus récentes avec fréquences identiques? Par exemple sur le nouveaux Macbook 2.4Ghz et sur l'ancien Macbook de même fréquence!

Merci


----------



## iota (19 Octobre 2008)

Ukhy a dit:


> En ce qui concerne les processeurs de ces nouveaux macbook, savez vous si c'est les mêmes que les anciens macbook ou des versions plus récentes avec fréquences identiques?


Non, ce ne sont pas tout à fait les mêmes.
Le FSB passe de 800MHz à 1066MHz.

A noter que le TDP passe de 35W à 25W sur ces nouveaux modèles.

@+
iota


----------



## divoli (19 Octobre 2008)

Ukhy a dit:


> En ce qui concerne les processeurs de ces nouveaux macbook, savez vous si c'est les mêmes que les anciens macbook ou des versions plus récentes avec fréquences identiques? Par exemple sur le nouveaux Macbook 2.4Ghz et sur l'ancien Macbook de même fréquence!
> 
> Merci



La plateforme de processeurs a changé avec ces nouveaux MacBook; de Santa Rosa on passe désormais à Montevina. Donc en clair non ce ne sont pas les mêmes processeurs, et de plus les premiers tests démontrent qu'ils n'apportent pas un gain de puissance notable par rapports aux anciens...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2008)

logique, l'objectif etait de reduire la chaleur et la consommation tout en conservant des perf egales

sans doute pas de gain reel d'autonomie mais des changements possibles qui ont permis de repenser la coque


----------



## XavH (19 Octobre 2008)

melaure a dit:


> lol. J'espère pour toi que c'est vrai. Apple n'a pas intérêt a ce que ce soit trop fragile pour le SAV. Ceci dit un tissu épais en microfibre entre le clavier et l'écran me parait indispensable lors des transports. Pourquoi prendre des risques ?



En manipulant rapidement un MB hier chez un dealer, j'ai cru voir qu'il y avait une sorte de joint en caoutchouc noir sur tout le pourtour de la dalle de verre de l'écran. On le voit assez nettement  sur les photos de la "galerie" sur AppleStore, sur le gros plan du coin de l'écran.
Je trouvais ça assez laid, mais ça joue peut-être justement le rôle de protection de la dalle de verre.

Xav


----------



## melaure (19 Octobre 2008)

naruto95 a dit:


> logique, l'objectif etait de reduire la chaleur et la consommation tout en conservant des perf egales
> 
> sans doute pas de gain reel d'autonomie mais des changements possibles qui ont permis de repenser la coque



Oui car gagner un millimètre (ou 3) en épaisseur a des conséquences importantes en dissipation. C'est aussi difficile que de miniaturiser les procs. Il faut vraiment diminuer la dissipation des tous les composants car le système de dissipation (radiateurs, coloducs, ventilo) et lui aussi plus condensé.


----------



## chupastar (19 Octobre 2008)

XavH a dit:


> En manipulant rapidement un MB hier chez un dealer, j'ai cru voir qu'il y avait une sorte de joint en caoutchouc noir sur tout le pourtour de la dalle de verre de l'écran. On le voit assez nettement  sur les photos de la "galerie" sur AppleStore, sur le gros plan du coin de l'écran.
> Je trouvais ça assez laid, mais ça joue peut-être justement le rôle de protection de la dalle de verre.
> 
> Xav



Oui, ça évite que l'écran e s'écrase contre la base de l'ordinateur au moment de la fermeture. Il y a toujours eu ce genre de protection, mais qui ne faisait pas le tour complet de l'écran avant.
Personnellement je préfère cette protection plutôt que les anciennes.


----------



## Maximouse (19 Octobre 2008)

Est-ce que l'on connaît la marque des HDD de 7200 tr qui équipent les MBP parce que le Scorpio Black me fait de l'oeil et donc je me demandais si je n'allais pas prendre l'option 250 GB à - 44,99  et me prendre un WD à la place.

Si vous ne trouvez pas que le gain en vaut la chandelle, faites le moi savoir 

Euh gentiment quand même


----------



## Azaly (20 Octobre 2008)

Je les ai vu samedi à la FNAC (déjà! je pensais pas! ils avaient mis deux mois pour recevoir le MBA) et je dois avouer que je les trouves très classes! Certes je ne suis pas fan du clavier noir mais l'ensemble est harmonieux! Et l'écran LED est super!! au final l'effet glossy ne me dérange pas!

Ça donne envie! Allez, dans un an, j'aurais le MBP!! en attendant je suis toujours aussi fan de mon iMac!

Manque plus qu'une prise en charge du blu-ray!


----------



## melaure (20 Octobre 2008)

Azaly a dit:


> Manque plus qu'une prise en charge du blu-ray!



Pas seulement, mais je passerais aussi à la Fnac voir ça.


----------



## pouto (20 Octobre 2008)

Azaly a dit:


> Je les ai vu samedi à la FNAC (déjà! je pensais pas! ils avaient mis deux mois pour recevoir le MBA) et je dois avouer que je les trouves très classes! Certes je ne suis pas fan du clavier noir mais l'ensemble est harmonieux! Et l'écran LED est super!! au final l'effet glossy ne me dérange pas!
> 
> Ça donne envie! Allez, dans un an, j'aurais le MBP!! en attendant je suis toujours aussi fan de mon iMac!
> 
> Manque plus qu'une prise en charge du blu-ray!



Manque surtout l'arrivée d'une vraie nouvelle plateforme (nehalem)


----------



## jahrom (20 Octobre 2008)

Je suis également passé les voir à la Fnac.
J'ai commandé un macbook. Je sais, je suis faible 

Mais bon enfin un remplaçant du pwb12" ! (pwb12" powwooouuuaaa les intéressés comprendront...)

Maintenant va falloir vendre le MBP datant d'avril 2008...


----------



## Onra (20 Octobre 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Bon alors vous vous demandiez ou j´étais ?
> 
> C´est loin les Açores pour suivre l´actu



Il faut bien s'éloigner un peu de ses ordis pour respirer un peu d'air extérieur, sinon on peine à avoir un point de vue partial sur les nouveaux portables 



melaure a dit:


> Que dire de ces machines ? On sacrifie encore une fois un truc qui faisait que le Mac n´etait pas un PC. Sinon un design bling-bling, plus d´écran mat pour les pros ...
> 
> Décevant Apple, de plus en plus, ça devient du gadget total. C´est pour ça que ça se vend si bien
> 
> Bref rien a envier à la concurrence, il n´y a vraiment qu´OS X qui sauve la barque !



Eh ben je suis pas d'accord  ! 

On a une fois de plus une machine d'exception créée par Apple, un niveau d'excellence dans la fabrication inégalé jusque là. Bref, la mercedes des portables. Une finition sobre, exemplaire, pas de fioriture ou de bling-bling justement.

Du fonctionnel et c'est tout. Pour ma part je trouve que les nouveaux portables sont magnifique. Certes la perte du FW en chagrine plus d'un mais il faut bien admettre que l'USB a supplanté le FW. Ce n'est pas toujours le plus performant techniquement qui gagne.

Quand à l'écran... diantre, quelle idée a-t-on eu un jour de décréter que le mat était l'apanage du pro ? Les téléviseurs ont toujours été glossy et pourtant personne ne s'en est jamais plaint ! 

Le mat est meilleur pour quoi ? moi j'aimerais bien savoir... Un écran mat a un seul avantage, voir sous tous les angles ou presque la même chose, mais pas de manière optimal. Le gros défaut du glossy, c'est son point fort : en face de l'écran une qualité d'image exceptionnelle, mais qui n'est pas constante lorsque l'angle de vision n'est plus optimal. Mais qui regarde son écran de travers pour bosser ? hein ? franchement...

Enfin bref, chez les pros les avis sont divisés. Nombreux sont les exemples de personnes ayant d'ailleurs rapporté leurs commentaires sur ce fil de discussion. Alors pourquoi continuer à vouloir aller à l'encontre de la majorité sans avoir de réels arguments contre le glossy ? tout ça c'est subjectif et en plus les gens votent en majorité pour le brilliant alors on comprend le choix d'Apple.

Ah oui j'oubliais... la solidité de l'écran en verre. Laisse moi réfléchir Melaure... si je prend mon stylo bic capuchonné et que je donne un grand coup de stylo dans ton écran de mbp et dans les nouveaux portables, lequel résistera le mieux ? 

Sans conteste le verre permet aux écrans d'être plus résistant que les anciens modèles. Certes le verre ça casse, mais la tolérance du verre est bien plus importante qu'un écran mat classique. CQFD.

A toi Mel !


----------



## arcank (20 Octobre 2008)

Tape dans la tranche d'une plaque de verre et tu verras que c'est pas si solide


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2008)

arcank a dit:


> Tape dans la tranche d'une plaque de verre et tu verras que c'est pas si solide



Ouais bon... Mon IPT a aussi un écran en verre et c'est très solide (je le balade tous les jours).


----------



## xtof.2x (20 Octobre 2008)

Je viens de passer à la Fnac de la Défense pour voir les nouveaux joujoux. Ca y est, je me suis décidé, je prendrai le MacBook 2,4 GHz. J'avais un doute avec la comparaison des écrans citée je ne sais plus où, mais quand on les voit "en vrai", on se rend assez vite compte que, s'il est sans doute un peu en retrait par rapport à celui du Pro, l'écran du MacBook est déjà excellent.
Et ce design !!! :love: Je rejoins tout à fait ceux qui écrivaient plus haut que la photo ne rend pas justice à cette nouvelle gamme. Quelle superbe finition ! J'espère juste que cette machine vieillira aussi bien que mon PB alu G4, acheté à l'Apple Expo 2003, quelques heures après l'annonce de sa sortie par SJ, venu en personne faire la keynote à Paris (nostalgie...)


----------



## Pharmacos (20 Octobre 2008)

Pourquoi le 2,4 GHz plutôt que le 2,0GHz ? Différence d'écran ?


----------



## Onra (20 Octobre 2008)

arcank a dit:


> Tape dans la tranche d'une plaque de verre et tu verras que c'est pas si solide



Parce que tu crois que ça l'est moins que pour un écran mat.... rooooh restons sérieux 


Je pense que l'on a suffisamment d'exemple d'utilisation du verre dans la vie courante pour se rendre compte que s'il était si fragile que ça on l'utiliserait pas autant


----------



## xtof.2x (20 Octobre 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Pourquoi le 2,4 GHz plutôt que le 2,0GHz ? Différence d'écran ?


Un peu plus puissant, le clavier rétro-éclairé, le disque dur plus gros... des petits détails qui suffisent à me convaincre de sortir 300 de plus. L'écran est, il me semble, le même pour les deux MB.


----------



## melaure (20 Octobre 2008)

xtof.2x a dit:


> Je rejoins tout à fait ceux qui écrivaient plus haut que la photo ne rend pas justice à cette nouvelle gamme. Quelle superbe finition !



J'espère avoir la même impression alors ...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2008)

bonjour

aujourd'hui j'ai passe 1h avec le macbook qu'un ami a achete

moi qui possede deja un macbook pro glossy de la generation precedente je ne m'etalerai pas sur le sujet
car 1/ je suis ultra converti et partisan 2/ il n'y a plus de debat puisque de toute facon, y a plus le choix 

je parlerai des details qui m'ont frappe ou etonne ou plu ou pas

l'ecran: petit detail vraiment bien pense, le contour de l'ecran possede desormais une sorte de bague en caoutchou pour faire contact avec la coque qd on referme l'ordinateur

c'etait 2 lamelles en plastique sur le precedent macbook, cette fois, du caoutchou rigide, le contact a la fermeture n'en est que renforcé, bravo

impression generale: bizarre, parfois je me dis que les photos sont trop flatteuses par rapport a la realite
c'etait le cas pour les nouveaux ipods dont la couleur etait tres chouette en photo, puis moins flatteuses en realite, certains tons de couleur sont decevants

pour le macbook c'est pareil, je m'attendais a un cote alu encore plus prononce

finalement l'apparence fait plus plastique qu'alu

contrairement au precedent macbook pro qui etait reellement alu, plus metallique on va dire

il faut qu'en depit du pietre plastique du macbook blanc, le blanc et les rondeurs avaient vraiment qqch de "craquant" sans faire de jeu de mots
l'alu uniformise la gamme, mais les formes plus carrees/mecaniques, donnent plus d'agressivite, ca parait moins lisse, je ne sais pas comme l'expliquer
plus massif en qq sorte
meme si la machine n'est que qq mm plus larges que l'ancien macbook l'impression fait penser que la bete est plus massive


finalement le choix des touches est judicieux, la frappe, comme sur le white etait tres agreable, l'avoir mis sur tous les modeles etait donc logique

reactivite, incroyable, certaines manip comme par exemple faire pivoter de grosses photos n'etait pas instantané sur le white, la, il est aussi veloce que le macbook pro
en gros, en performance, on a reellement l'impression qu'on utilise un macbook pro et non un macbook


le trackpad, je pense que ce sera tout ou rien, soit les gens vont l'adorer soit le detester, mais il y a pas le choix finalement
il glisse bien mais si vous utilisez 2 doigts, parfois, la souris ne repondra pas vraiment comme vous le voulez, la faute au clic qui est desormais incorpore au pad en lui meme
la chose deroutante a laquelle je ne m'attendais pas, ce n'est pas le clic en tapotant, mais le fait que le trackpad peut s'enfoncer ! en effet, le trackpad entier est un bouton geant
on peut donc cliquer en enfoncant le trackpad
le geste n'est pas du tout naturel
et manque d'ergonomie, la ou on avait sans doute l'habitude de cliquer du pouce qd on etait deja mac user

c'est mon seul point noir sur la machine en fait !!


le slot, mieux foutu qu'avant, avec un contour plutot macbook pro (pour ceux qui se souviennent du macbook white, c'etait une sorte de fente avec des "cils noirs", d'ailleurs, ce systeme pouvait parfois se detacher avec le temps), ici c'est un slot in de tres bonne facture


globalement, je dirai qd meme que la qualite est vraiment tres bonne
ceux qui critiqueront le prix ont sans doute trop l'habitude de voir le prix des pc baisser
mais dans ce cas, c'est vraiment "worth the price"

ah oui, le mini display port, j'en avais jamais vu, j'ai une mauvaise impression vu sa taille, on dirait un mini USB, j'ai vraiment l'impression que un embout de cable qui pourrait facilement peter si on retire mal le cable
ca ne semble pas tres robuste par rapport a n'importe quel autre port


derniere chose: l'unibody est vraiment fermé de partout
certes c'est de l'alu, mais est ce que ce sera suffisant pour dissiper la chaleur
je n'ai pas utilise la machine assez intensivement pour la faire chauffer, mais je pense qu'on peut facilement se bruler les cuisses avec
ce serait sans doute l'autre point noir de la machine...


voila


----------



## melaure (20 Octobre 2008)

Onra a dit:


> Il faut bien s'éloigner un peu de ses ordis pour respirer un peu d'air extérieur, sinon on peine à avoir un point de vue partial sur les nouveaux portables
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ben écoute, je souhaite que tu ais tout bon  Sauf peut-être pour le FW, mais depuis le temps qu'on est utilisateur de la pomme, ça se saurait si Apple était capable d'imposer une techno ... :rose:

Si je fais confiance aux avis émis ici, je serais surement surpris en bien lorsque j'irais voir les machines samedi


----------



## chupastar (20 Octobre 2008)

Il y a les mêmes ouvertures que sur le MB white c'est à dire dissimulé derrière la charnière non?
Mais c'est vrai que le MB white chauffe déjà pas mal, alors avec l'alu on risque de se brûler les cuisses...


----------



## Fondug (20 Octobre 2008)

Tain moi chu en train de me dire que déjà que j'arrête pas de vouloir déléter des mails sur l'ordi du bureau en faisant retour chariot et de faire Option Tiret lorsque je rentre à la maison et que je veux écrire un mail, j'crois que j'ai pas fini d'faire des conneries avec le nouveau trakpad en passant quotidiennement du MB à la maison au PC du bureau. Bref, 36 15 mylife


----------



## greggorynque (20 Octobre 2008)

chupastar a dit:


> Il y a les mêmes ouvertures que sur le MB white c'est à dire dissimulé derrière la charnière non?
> Mais c'est vrai que le MB white chauffe déjà pas mal, alors avec l'alu on risque de se brûler les cuisses...



Ben nan vu ques les procos ont perdu 10W

25W c'est pas grand chose a dissiper (en dessus de 10, même plus besoin de ventilo ! )


----------



## chupastar (20 Octobre 2008)

Bonne nouvelle alors.


----------



## greggorynque (20 Octobre 2008)

ahhh le trackpad s'enfonce entierement ! ! !

l'horreur absolue (pour moi)


----------



## iota (20 Octobre 2008)

Salut.



greggorynque a dit:


> ahhh le trackpad s'enfonce entierement ! ! !


Il ne s'enfonce que sur la bas (à la place du bouton traditionnel).

@+
iota


----------



## jeremyzed (20 Octobre 2008)

j ai testé aujourd'hui a la fnac. Vraiment tres sympa. j'aime bcp le relook. Le blanc a coté fait vraiment cheap


----------



## chupastar (20 Octobre 2008)

iota a dit:


> Salut.
> 
> Il ne s'enfonce que sur la bas (à la place du bouton traditionnel).
> 
> ...



Non il s'enfonce de partout. Il faut s'habituer.


----------



## iota (20 Octobre 2008)

chupastar a dit:


> Non il s'enfonce de partout. Il faut s'habituer.


Pour l'avoir testé tout à l'heure, c'est pas le sentiment que j'ai eu...
Mais bon, j'ai pas joué avec très longtemps.

@+
iota


----------



## huexley (20 Octobre 2008)

Il s'enfonce effectivement partout, j ai vraiment pas aimé la prise en main ainsi que la sensation de glisse qui me donnait l impression d un trackpad "usé", le clic par contre va demander une grosse periode d adaptation, moi qui avait l habitude de cliquer avec la tranche du pouce.


----------



## chupastar (20 Octobre 2008)

Moi j'ai trouvé ça dérangeant dans le fait que des fois je voulais faire un clic simple, mais mon doigt bougeant un peu trop lors du clic ça me faisait un glisser plutôt qu'un clic...


----------



## joeldu18cher (20 Octobre 2008)

xtof.2x a dit:


> Je viens de passer à la Fnac de la Défense pour voir les nouveaux joujoux. Ca y est, je me suis décidé, je prendrai le MacBook 2,4 GHz. J'avais un doute avec la comparaison des écrans citée je ne sais plus où, mais quand on les voit "en vrai", on se rend assez vite compte que, s'il est sans doute un peu en retrait par rapport à celui du Pro, l'écran du MacBook est déjà excellent.
> Et ce design !!! :love: Je rejoins tout à fait ceux qui écrivaient plus haut que la photo ne rend pas justice à cette nouvelle gamme. Quelle superbe finition ! )



et le clavier noir n'est pas moins beau que l'elegant total alu de ton powerbook?

entre le clavier noir, 
le trackpad moins ergonomique qu'avant 
et pas de firewire ... bizarre mais les macbook ne m'attirent plus autant


----------



## XavH (20 Octobre 2008)

huexley a dit:


> Il s'enfonce effectivement partout, j ai vraiment pas aimé la prise en main ainsi que la sensation de glisse qui me donnait l impression d un trackpad "usé", le clic par contre va demander une grosse periode d adaptation, moi qui avait l habitude de cliquer avec la tranche du pouce.



:hein: Pas d'accord !
Lors de mon essai, le trackpad du MB ne s'enfonçait que sur les 75% "inférieurs", le quart le plus proche du clavier n'était pas clickable.
Le clic est en effet assez ferme, mais par contre, j'ai trouvé la sensation de glisse sur le trackpad et la réactivité très agréables (en comparaison de mon "vieux" PB G4 1,67). Et ce n'est pas si compliqué à s'y adapter, toutes les manips "multidoigts" restent de mise, entre-autres le clic-droit à deux doigts pour ceux qui s'y étaient mis. J'ai trouvé qu'on peut toujours cliquer avec le côté du pouce, comme "à l'ancienne", et que le paramétrage clic-droit "dans le coin en bas à droite" du pad (que l'on peut utiliser en plus du clic-deux-doigts) fonctionne bien.
A valider sur de l'utilisation plus longue, mais très bonne impression de prise en main !


----------



## kevinh44fr (20 Octobre 2008)

Si le trackpad ne vous plaît pas, pourquoi ne pas prendre une souris? 
Je sais qu'il n'y a pas le multi-touch, mais dès que vous en avez besoin, vous utiliser le trackpad.

Je ne comprends pas tout ses gens qui râlent quand y'a des solutions pas chers.


----------



## greggorynque (20 Octobre 2008)

parce que en tant que gaucher j'ai decouvert ce que c'est que d'avoir une surface intuitive et je peux te garantir que sur petit écran (car sur grand la souris reprend l'avantage) je suis plus rapide et précis avec le trackpad, cela peux paraitre étrange mais c'est vrai (et non je ne suis pas un manche a la souris  )

Sinon à la lecture de qques tests, je confire que le trackpad s'incline vers le bas ce qui explique la sensation d'écrasement qui n'est portant que partiel 

PS, jespère que ces tests sont faux car sinon vive la branlée que se prend le MB alu sur les tests les plus importants de ce comparatif

le truc casse pied c'est que le pouce sur les MB actuels peux rester posé nonchalament sur le bouton pret a cliquer alors que si on le pose sur ce nouvau trackpas cela va faire foirer le déplacement de premier doigt et garder le puce constament en l'air peux devenir franchement fatiguant....

Le pire c'est que connaissant apple on peux etre sur qu'ils ne feront pas de retour en arrière (comme pour le FW ou les ecrans glossy d'ailleurs) et feront la sourde oreille jusqu'a ce qu'ils trouvent une nouvelle inovation justifiant l'abandon de la technique décriée...


----------



## Kritzkopf (20 Octobre 2008)

J'ai pas testé les nouveaux, mais j'ai essayé le "clic en tapant" et j'arreter pas de cliquer alors que je le voulais pas...

...J'ai très rapidement adopté la technique du clic avec la tranche du pouce et je trouve ca très bien, je vois pas pourquoi il fallait enlever ce bouton

*vient de se prendre son premier Kernel Panic (faire mumuse avec les DD externes c'est mal xD)*


----------



## Frodon (21 Octobre 2008)

Kritzkopf a dit:


> J'ai pas testé les nouveaux, mais j'ai essayé le "clic en tapant" et j'arreter pas de cliquer alors que je le voulais pas...
> 
> ...J'ai très rapidement adopté la technique du clic avec la tranche du pouce et je trouve ca très bien, je vois pas pourquoi il fallait enlever ce bouton
> 
> *vient de se prendre son premier Kernel Panic (faire mumuse avec les DD externes c'est mal xD)*



Le clic des nouveaux n'a rien à voir avec le clic en tapant. Tu pourra cliquer comme tu le faisais.


----------



## melaure (21 Octobre 2008)

XavH a dit:


> :hein: Pas d'accord !
> Lors de mon essai, le trackpad du MB ne s'enfonçait que sur les 75% "inférieurs", le quart le plus proche du clavier n'était pas clickable.
> Le clic est en effet assez ferme, mais par contre, j'ai trouvé la sensation de glisse sur le trackpad et la réactivité très agréables (en comparaison de mon "vieux" PB G4 1,67). Et ce n'est pas si compliqué à s'y adapter, toutes les manips "multidoigts" restent de mise, entre-autres le clic-droit à deux doigts pour ceux qui s'y étaient mis. J'ai trouvé qu'on peut toujours cliquer avec le côté du pouce, comme "à l'ancienne", et que le paramétrage clic-droit "dans le coin en bas à droite" du pad (que l'on peut utiliser en plus du clic-deux-doigts) fonctionne bien.
> A valider sur de l'utilisation plus longue, mais très bonne impression de prise en main !



Sur ce point d'accord, je me suis amusé avec hier. Pas de soucis avec le trackpad. J'espère qu'à la longue le système ou tout le trackpad bouge sur un axe ne sera pas trop fragile.

Sinon pour le design, effectivement c'est un peu plus joli en vrai, différent en tout cas. Ca donne l'impression d'être plus fin sans l'être vraiment beaucoup puisque c'est surtout de la courbure de l'alu qui fait ça ... Néanmoins pour ce qui concerne l'écran, je reste sceptique, car un portable ça s'utilise partout y compris dehors. Et là la lumière est aussi forte que dans une Fnac ... Autant l'iMac, on le pose dans un sens pour éviter les réflets de la fenêtre ou du plafonier, autant là, ce serait un soucis en extérieur.


----------



## xtof.2x (21 Octobre 2008)

joeldu18cher a dit:


> et le clavier noir n'est pas moins beau que l'elegant total alu de ton powerbook?
> 
> entre le clavier noir,
> le trackpad moins ergonomique qu'avant
> et pas de firewire ... bizarre mais les macbook ne m'attirent plus autant


Je le trouve très bien ce clavier... et très confortable avec ça ! Le trackpad, je pense que je m'y ferai très vite (et j'aime beaucoup les fonctions "à plusieurs doigts", que je n'avais pas sur mon vieux PB).
Quant au FW, franchement je trouve très largement exagérée l'hystérie collective des forums de geeks, surtout français. Une énorme majorité des utilisateurs pourra très facilement s'en passer (d'ailleurs, quelle proportion du "grand public" sait que ça existe ?), et les autres ne sont pas obligés de changer de machine ou de prendre justement l'un des deux modèles (MB alu, MBA) de la gamme qui en est dépourvu.
Les petits budgets qui auraient vraiment besoin d'un FW peuvent toujours prendre le MB blanc, les plus riches claqueront 1799 dans un MBP, et les pros amortiront très facilement la différence (l'amortissement d'un ordinateur, pour une entreprise, ça se fait sur plusieurs années... Si on ne compte l'amortissement que sur 2 ans, les 600 d'écart entre le MB de base et le premier MBP correspondent à moins d'un euro par jour (soit moins que le coût de ma consommation quotidienne de café au distributeur automatique...)


----------



## Onra (21 Octobre 2008)

xtof.2x a dit:


> J
> Quant au FW, franchement je trouve très largement exagérée l'hystérie collective des forums de geeks, surtout français. Une énorme majorité des utilisateurs pourra très facilement s'en passer (d'ailleurs, quelle proportion du "grand public" sait que ça existe ?)



Oui mais si on ne chouiiine pas un peu à quoi bon réagir ? 

Ça fait bien de pleurnicher sur une technologie que l'on sait qu'elle est bien mais qui n'a pas conquit le marché. Ça fait style j'y étais... IBTL !!! enfin la grande classe quoi 

Je pourrais raconter à mes p'tits enfants la victoire de la méchante cassette VHS sur le betamax et maintenant je pourais rajouter le merveilleux compte du FireWire !

_Dit Papi, raconte nous encore l'histoire du failleur ouailleur siteuplé_ :love:


----------



## jahrom (21 Octobre 2008)

xtof.2x a dit:


> ...Si on ne compte l'amortissement que sur 2 ans, les 600 d'écart entre le MB de base et le premier MBP correspondent à moins d'un euro par jour (soit moins que le coût de ma consommation quotidienne de café au distributeur automatique...)



Toi tu as tout pour être contrôleur de gestion !!


----------



## Frodon (21 Octobre 2008)

Onra a dit:


> Oui mais si on ne chouiiine pas un peu à quoi bon réagir ?
> 
> Ça fait bien de pleurnicher sur une technologie que l'on sait qu'elle est bien mais qui n'a pas conquit le marché. Ça fait style j'y étais... IBTL !!! enfin la grande classe quoi
> 
> ...



Je penses que les gosses diront plutôt:

"Ah non Papi, pas encore tes histoires de technos has been qui coutaient hors de prix! Maintenant on est au tout sans fil et au tout internet. Tes vieilles technos qui encombraient les bureaux de fils et de tas de disques poussiéreux c'est trop nul! Et en plus ca coutait plus cher!
Puis je sais même pas comment tu pouvais préférer des technos qui coutaient plus cher alors que par ailleurs tu ralles sans arret que la vie coute trop cher, que tu sais pas comment on va faire nous pour s'en sortir...etc.!".


----------



## Fondug (21 Octobre 2008)

Frodon a dit:


> Je penses que les gosses diront plutôt:
> 
> "Ah non Papi, pas encore tes histoires de technos has been qui coutaient hors de prix! Maintenant on est au tout sans fil et au tout internet. Tes vieilles technos qui encombraient les bureaux de fils et de tas de disques poussiéreux c'est trop nul! Et en plus ca coutait plus cher!
> Puis je sais même pas comment tu pouvais préférer des technos qui coutaient plus cher alors que par ailleurs tu ralles sans arret que la vie coute trop cher, que tu sais pas comment on va faire nous pour s'en sortir...etc.!".


 
A mon avis, y'aura meme pas de discussion, vu qu'on s'ra tous mort à cause de la taille alu au laser qui polue l'eau de nos forets et fait mourrir les ours polaires... Enfin j'me comprends... 

Et l'amortissement du matériel informatique, c'est pas 3 ans ?


----------



## xtof.2x (21 Octobre 2008)

[HS]


jahrom a dit:


> Toi tu as tout pour être contrôleur de gestion !!


Si tu voyais les bombes qui bossent au contrôle de gestion dans ma boîte, toi aussi tu aurais envie d'y aller souvent :love:
[/HS]


----------



## Bjeko (21 Octobre 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Néanmoins pour ce qui concerne l'écran, je reste sceptique, car un portable ça s'utilise partout y compris dehors. Et là la lumière est aussi forte que dans une Fnac ... Autant l'iMac, on le pose dans un sens pour éviter les réflets de la fenêtre ou du plafonier, autant là, ce serait un soucis en extérieur.



A la sortie des iMac glossy, on pouvait lire sur le forum : "sur un portable ça passe, tu le positionnes comme tu veux, mais avec un poste fixe, tu fais comment si la fenêtre est derrière toi ?" :rateau:

Sinon qu'en est-il de l'ajournement du MBP 17" ? Il me semble avoir entendu parler de novembre... et de janvier :mouais: Une date a été annoncée ?


----------



## Emmanuel94 (21 Octobre 2008)

à la FNAC de thiais,

un seul modèle exposé un MB 2 ghz malheureusement collé à la table.

Je suis à la recherche du digne successeur de mon PB'12. Alors les performances des nouveaux MB me semblent interressantes. 
L'écran est superbe, le poids à 2 kg est sympa, le clavier il faut s'y habituer, l'absence de FireWire m'embête mais je peux m'en passer... quant aux performances de la machine elles me sont largement suffisantes.

Toutefois je n'ai pas craqué, à cause d'un point qui m'avais fait abandonné mon MB Blanc à mon épouse, l*es bords tranchants sous les poignets..* . c'est dommage. Actuellement j'utilise un MBP qui est parfait pour sauf que je trouve sa portabilité un peu limite (un poil trop grand), mais j'espère que les nouveaux MBP n'ont eux aussi ce défaut.

Et puis vu la hausse des prix, les nouvelles configuration des MBA me semblent plus intéressantes qu'auparavant.

Donc je vais garder mon MBP Penryn de base qui est me semble pour le moment plus confortable, et vu la réduction de prix (le MBP 2,5 ghz est à 1599 ) c'est cette configuration qui me semble la meilleure avec en plus un FireWire 400 et la possibilité d'avoir un écran mat (j'avoue que je préfère cet écran pour mon usage, ayant testé le glossy avec le MB).

Enfin le look de la machine, la facilité de changement des composants, sont des points sur lesquels de gros efforts ont été faits, j'attends juste que mes petits poignets ne soient plus martyrisés


----------



## melaure (21 Octobre 2008)

Les bords sont les mêmes sur les MB et les MBP, mais je n'ai pas remarqué qu'ils étaient tranchants ... ni mon collègue par ailleurs.

Sinon oui il y a des promos intéressantes sur l'ancienne gamme. Ca devrait vite partir


----------



## divoli (21 Octobre 2008)

huexley a dit:


> Il s'enfonce effectivement partout, j ai vraiment pas aimé la prise en main ainsi que la sensation de glisse qui me donnait l impression d un trackpad "usé", le clic par contre va demander une grosse periode d adaptation, moi qui avait l habitude de cliquer avec la tranche du pouce.



Est-ce que l'on est obligé d'"enfoncer" le trackpad pour cliquer, ou alors est-ce que l'on peut également tapoter ou configurer le trackpad (comme sur les anciens) pour éviter le clic mécanique ?

D'ailleurs, est-ce que le clic fait beaucoup de bruit ?

Parce que dans certains environnements (genre bibliothèque) le bruit du clic risque d'en énerver plus d'un.

J'ai déjà eu quelques réponses, mais pas d'une manière certaine...


----------



## arcank (21 Octobre 2008)

Sur les prefs du MacBook, il y a le Tap to click (http://www.engadget.com/2008/01/15/first-macbook-air-multi-touch-control-panel-screenshot/)

Donc a priori aucun problème de ce côté.

Pour le bruit, je pense que tu as lu les mêmes post que moi, donc je peux pas te donner plus d'info :-/


----------



## divoli (21 Octobre 2008)

arcank a dit:


> Sur les prefs du MacBook, il y a le Tap to click (http://www.engadget.com/2008/01/15/first-macbook-air-multi-touch-control-panel-screenshot/)



:mouais:  C'est quoi ce lien ?

Je sais bien que le _tap to click_ existe, je l'utilise tous les jours.

Je pose la question concernant le nouveau trackpad...


----------



## arcank (21 Octobre 2008)

Pardon, je voulais dire le MBA. Comme les prefs doivent être quasiment les mêmes.

Mais quelquechose me dit que tu te fous du quasiment...


----------



## divoli (21 Octobre 2008)

arcank a dit:


> Pardon, je voulais dire le MBA. Comme les prefs doivent être quasiment les mêmes.
> 
> Mais quelquechose me dit que tu te fous du quasiment...



Mais ce n'est PAS DU TOUT le même trackpad, les réglages de Préférences Système sont certainement différents. Raison pour laquelle je pose la question. Peut-on cliquer sans "enfoncer" le trackpad ?


----------



## tino_ale (21 Octobre 2008)

J'ai testé le nouveau Trackpad à la Fnac, autant la surface est assez impressionnante autant le "click" a un feeling dégeulasse. Il est assez dur, la sensation pas du tout agréable, ça fait très "cheap" que ce soit niveau sensation qu'au niveau bruit. Modèle d'expo déjà flingué ou généralité sur les nouveaux modèles? :mouais:

De toute façon j'ai toujours préféré utiliser les deux mains sur un trackpad : un pour les mouvements du pointeur, l'autre qui s'occupe des clics


----------



## Frodon (21 Octobre 2008)

divoli a dit:


> :mouais:  C'est quoi ce lien ?
> 
> Je sais bien que le _tap to click_ existe, je l'utilise tous les jours.
> 
> Je pose la question concernant le nouveau trackpad...



Et ca, ca te va?








			
				Apple Support KB a dit:
			
		

> *Tap to click*
> 
> 
> Turned off by default.
> ...



Source : MacBook (13-inch, Aluminum, Late 2008) and MacBook Pro (15-inch, Late 2008): Using the trackpad


----------



## kty95 (21 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour à tous !

J'ai eu le bonheur de voir le nouveau MBP (Fnac Herblay dans le 95), de le tester, de le soupeser, etc. et je n'ai eu que de bonnes sensations avec le trackpad : c'est la même intensité de "clic" qu'avec le bouton.

Quant au côté glossy de l'écran, effectivement, on remarque immédiatement qu'il y a un reflet, surtout qu'il était à côté de l'ancien. Mais franchement, je me suis fait ma p'tite démo à moi et le côté glossy a..... abracadabra "disparu". Je veux dire par là qu'une fois au taf, c'est pas un phénomène super, hyper, méga, giga gênant.

Voilà, nouveau MBP commandé !  Pour ceux que cela intéresse, la Fnac en attend 800 exemplaires pour les jours à venir...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2008)

je serai curieux de savoir si l'autonomie du nouveau macbook air a change

je cherche un portable pour bosser, a trimballer


----------



## iota (21 Octobre 2008)

naruto95 a dit:


> je serai curieux de savoir si l'autonomie du nouveau macbook air a change
> 
> je cherche un portable pour bosser, a trimballer


Avec la cure d'amincicement du Macbook, la différence de prix entre le MB et le MBA devient (de mon point de vue) de moins en moins justifiable.
Les 700g et le 1/2 cm d'épaisseur de moins justifient difficilement la différence de tarif.

@+
iota


----------



## Frodon (21 Octobre 2008)

iota a dit:


> Avec la cure d'amincicement du Macbook, la différence de prix entre le MB et le MBA devient (de mon point de vue) de moins en moins justifiable.
> Les 700g et le 1/2 cm d'épaisseur de moins justifient difficilement la différence de tarif.
> 
> @+
> iota



Oui, mais cette différence de dimensions change un certain nombre de chose au niveau du prix :

- Disque 1,8" bien plus cher
- Graveur DVD ultra-slim (rare et cher)
- CPU avec une taille réduite

Exemple:

- 120Go 2,5" 5400 tours => 40 Euros
- 120Go 1,8" 4200 tours => 180 Euros

Et en plus de cela l'écran du MacBook Air est de meilleure qualité que celui du MacBook 13" (du niveau de ceux des MBP en fait. Meilleurs angles de vue notamment), comme vous pourrez le lire dans certaines review du nouveau MacBook 13".

Bref, rien qu'en différence de prix des composants, dû à la finesse de la machine, il y a facilement au moins 300 à 400 Euros, de différence.

Or un MacBook ca coute 1200 Euros + 300 à 400 = 1500 à 1600 Euros... Le MacBook Air coute 1699.

Le MacBook Air n'est que l'illustration de ce qu'ont sait déjà: La miniaturisation ca coute cher.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2008)

iota a dit:


> Avec la cure d'amincicement du Macbook, la différence de prix entre le MB et le MBA devient (de mon point de vue) de moins en moins justifiable.
> Les 700g et le 1/2 cm d'épaisseur de moins justifient difficilement la différence de tarif.
> 
> @+
> iota



j'ai mis les 2 cote a cote a st lazare

la difference reste qd meme sacrement flagrante

et s'il est vrai que l'epaisseur s'est reduite

le macbook air continue a peser comme un poids plume a cote des autres
c'est pas negligeable


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2008)

Frodon a dit:


> Oui mais ca change un certain nombre de chose au niveau du prix :
> 
> - Disque 1,8" bien plus cher
> - Graveur DVD ultra-slim (rare et cher)
> ...




pour l'ecran je suis pas sur

l'ecran de mon macbook pro est rudement bon

du point de vue du prix, il colle avec une machine dont les besoins sont differents

il y a encore 1 an, j'aurai pas prete attention a ce modele, mais comme je vois qu'il n'y a toujours pas d'autres modeles en dessous de 2 kg chez apple, a defaut d'avoir allege le macbook, je me dis pourquoi pas regarder de plus pres le macbook air


----------



## Fondug (21 Octobre 2008)

Frodon a dit:


> Oui, mais cette différence de dimensions change un certain nombre de chose au niveau du prix :
> 
> - Disque 1,8" bien plus cher
> - Graveur DVD ultra-slim (rare et cher)
> ...


 
Vu qu'il va falloir que je me rééquipe, j'hésite plus entre un MB et MBA qu'entre un MB et un MBP, meme si c'est pour des raisons pro.

Et plus de DD qui tourne à 42000 tours, ça m'botte bien, les applis doivent se lancer rapidement...


----------



## melaure (21 Octobre 2008)

Frodon a dit:


> Le MacBook Air n'est que l'illustration de ce qu'ont sait déjà: La miniaturisation ca coute cher.



Oui et c'est le cas chez tous les constructeurs. Pas de miracle  Dans l'iPod classique, le DD 1"8 de 120 Go est certainement le composant le plus cher. Ceci dit un SSD de 128 Go coûte encore plus ...

C'est vrai le MBA est plus intéressant dans sa nouvelle config. Il manque quand même encore cruellement de connecteurs. Mais chez Apple toutes les gammes ont besoin de murir avec plusieurs générations


----------



## F118I4 (21 Octobre 2008)

C' est vrai que le MacBook Air est très plaisant et surtout pratique pour ce déplacer , dommage qu' il soit si chère.
Même si cela peut déplaire à certain , j' aimerai bien voir le MacBook Air avec le contour de l' écran en noir comme pour les MB.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2008)

saint_shaka a dit:


> C' est vrai que le MacBook Air est très plaisant et surtout pratique pour ce déplacer , dommage qu' il soit si chère.
> Même si cela peut déplaire à certain , j' aimerai bien voir le MacBook Air avec le contour de l' écran en noir comme pour les MB.




oui c'est sa principale utilite, ideal comme complement de desktop

un desktop au bureau, ou un ecran

et le macbook air pour se deplacer

moi aussi, je pensais qu'etant donne que les macbook et pro ont eu un nouvel ecran, le macbook air l'aurait eu aussi, mais la faible epaisseur a du etre une contrainte


----------



## Frodon (21 Octobre 2008)

Fondug a dit:


> Et plus de DD qui tourne à 42000 tours, ça m'botte bien, les applis doivent se lancer rapidement...



 Coquille corrigé dans le post original


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2008)

interessante analyse de appleinsider a propos du displayport


*The mini DisplayPort catch-22*

Mini DisplayPort also allows even the entry level MacBook to support the 2560x1600 resolution of Apple's most expensive 30" Cinema Display without needing the large, 24-pin connector demanded by dual-link DVI on the relatively small notebook. The muscle to drive that resolution is provided by NVIDIA's 9400M controller chip; the previous MacBook, using integrated Intel graphics, lacked the capacity to drive a 30" resolution display despite having a DVI connector with the pins available. Resolutions lower than 30" only require single-link DVI, which uses 6 fewer pins on the DVI port, although the connector itself is the same size.

The new MacBooks now have the best of both worlds: a small connector and the capacity to handle very high resolution. Somewhat ironically, the converter for adapting the MacBook's Mini DisplayPort for use with the dual-link DVI signal required by the 30" Cinema Display not only costs $99, but it's not even available for purchase yet.

Dell makes a 30" monitor of its own that uses DisplayPort, although the "Mini DisplayPort" used by Apple isn't common (it appears Apple invented it) and therefore cables aren't yet readily available to connect the new MacBooks to a third party, full size DisplayPort-equipped screen either. Apple's new 24" LED Cinema Display uses Mini DisplayPort exclusively, so it can only be used by the new MacBook and MacBook Pro. There are no converter boxes for turning DVI signals from a Mac mini or Mac Pro into DisplayPort, which uses not just different physical wiring but an entirely different signaling protocol.

In other words, during the transition from DVI-based Macs to DisplayPort, there are a number of things that won't work together. From this point forward, all new Macs will have DisplayPort (likely Apple's Mini variant, as there is no obvious advantage to using the larger version), and new Cinema Displays will also eventually gain the new connector. Existing 30" displays will require a somewhat expensive box (although if you can afford a 30" screen, you're probably not sweating over a $99 converter), but other displays only need the $30 VGA or single-link DVI dongle to work with a new mini DisplayPort Mac. 

The Apple TV will likely retain HDMI rather than mini DisplayPort, as it doesn't need to drive display resolutions higher than HDTV's 1920x1080, which HDMI has no problem doing. DisplayPort is only required for driving higher resolution monitors with 30" 2560x1600 resolutions or greater.





donc a moins qu'un fabricant sorte un boitier de conversion du signal, et sans doute couteux, Apple a bien verrouille l'utilisation du mini displayport pour pousser les gens a acheter la derniere gamme de machines...

ils auraient peut etre interet a sortir rapidement leurs propres adaptateurs pour permettre aux mac users existants de brancher mac mini, mac pro et precedents laptops


----------



## melaure (21 Octobre 2008)

naruto95 a dit:


> donc a moins qu'un fabricant sorte un boitier de conversion du signal, et sans doute couteux, Apple a bien verrouille l'utilisation du mini displayport pour pousser les gens a acheter la derniere gamme de machines...
> 
> ils auraient peut etre interet a sortir rapidement leurs propres adaptateurs pour permettre aux mac users existants de brancher mac mini, mac pro et precedents laptops



Sympa pour tous ceux qui ont des moniteurs externes d'autres marques ... ou pour ceux qui auraient bien pris le 24" avec leur Mac Mini ou le leur MacPro (un collègue aurait bien aimé le 24" pour avoir la webcam avec son macpro).


----------



## iota (21 Octobre 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Sympa pour tous ceux qui ont des moniteurs externes d'autres marques...


Rien ne t'empêche de brancher les écrans d'autres fabricants en DVI sur les nouveaux Macbook (via un adaptateur).

Pour l'adaptateur Mini-DisplayPort vers DisplayPort, on devrait bientôt en trouver (chez les accessoiristes dans le pire des cas).

A noter également que la norme DisplayPort, comme le HDMI, permet de vehiculer le son en plus de l'image.
Cette particularité est d'ailleurs mise en oeuvre avec le nouvel écran 24" LED (qui contient des haut-parleurs).

@+
iota


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2008)

ouais mais bon, mon macbook pro d'avant et moi, on l'a dans le baba

drole de facon de fideliser ceux qui ont deja du matos


----------



## melaure (21 Octobre 2008)

iota a dit:


> A noter également que la norme DisplayPort, comme le HDMI, permet de vehiculer le son en plus de l'image.
> Cette particularité est d'ailleurs mise en oeuvre avec le nouvel écran 24" LED (qui contient des haut-parleurs).
> 
> @+
> iota



Pour le futur Mac Mini, il suffira donc d'un convertisseur DisplayPort vers HDMI. Pourvu que ce ne soit pas trop cher ...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2008)

si qqn a achete le nouveau macbook air, ce serait sympa de poster la nouvelle autonomie pour comparer avec l'ancienne

j'acheterai soit le nouveau modele, soit l'ancien en occaz/refurb


----------



## rizoto (21 Octobre 2008)

voila les perfs


----------



## lifenight (21 Octobre 2008)

Je me demande ce que ça donne sous windows avec des jeux tels que race driver grid, pes 2009, cod 4, ... les perfs sur osx sont intéressantes pour ce petit gpu 9400


----------



## Frodon (21 Octobre 2008)

lifenight a dit:


> Je me demande ce que ça donne sous windows avec des jeux tels que race driver grid, pes 2009, cod 4, ... les perfs sur osx sont intéressantes pour ce petit gpu 9400



Ca sera certainement un poil, voir beaucoup, mieux, car les versions Mac sont souvent un poil moins performantes que les versions Windows (sauf peut être pour UT). En incombe le portage DirectX -> OpenGL et parfois aussi les drivers.


----------



## Nitiel (21 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour,

Je voudrais savoir, l'écran du macbook unibody comparé au macbook air, est-il de meuilleur qualité ou sont-il égale ?

Merci


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (21 Octobre 2008)

Nitiel a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je voudrais savoir, l'écran du macbook unibody comparé au macbook air, est-il de meuilleur qualité ou sont-il égale ?
> 
> Merci


Bonne question, j'attend la réponse également!


----------



## arcank (21 Octobre 2008)

Sur un autre fil, quelqu'un a dit que celui du MBA équivaut en qualité à celui du MBP, donc supérieur au MB.

Mais je ne saurais dire moi-même.


----------



## chupastar (21 Octobre 2008)

Vous êtes sûr que l'écran est moins bon sur le MB par rapport au MBP? C'est pas l'impression que j'ai eu en les voyant côte à côte à la FNAC...


----------



## iota (21 Octobre 2008)

chupastar a dit:


> Vous êtes sûr que l'écran est moins bon sur le MB par rapport au MBP? C'est pas l'impression que j'ai eu en les voyant côte à côte à la FNAC...


Une chose est sûre, c'est qu'au niveau des angles de vision, le MBP fait mieux que le MB.

@+
iota


----------



## chupastar (21 Octobre 2008)

Ok...


----------



## Elendael (21 Octobre 2008)

Je confirme : le MBP a un écran bien meilleur à celui du MB pour les avoir vu côte à côte à de nombreuses reprises (et une bonne demi-heure chez mon APR)


----------



## chupastar (21 Octobre 2008)

Il est meilleur en terme d'angle de vue? de luminosité?
Par rapport aux MacBook blanc c'est comment?


----------



## Elendael (21 Octobre 2008)

En terme de luminosité, de couleurs, je dirais que les couleurs du MBP sont plus vraies que celle du MB. On a des noirs très noirs et pas des gris foncés, sans pour autant tomber dans des saturations gênantes.
Les angles de vue sont radicalement différents : on voit très bien sur un MBP quelque soit l'angle contrairement au MB où les écarts sont tout de suite visibles : couleurs ternes, noir qui brille par son absence, contrastes creusés...

Enfin pour le MB Blanc, je ne pourrais te dire, je n'en avais pas sous les yeux


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2008)

iota a dit:


> Une chose est sûre, c'est qu'au niveau des angles de vision, le MBP fait mieux que le MB.
> 
> @+
> iota



ce qui est normal apres tout, entre un modele haut de gamme et "entree" de gamme

idem pour MB/MBA je pense, enfin, ce serait logique


----------



## nicolasf (21 Octobre 2008)

Bon ben j'ai tenté d'essayer les nouveaux trackpad, mais le pauvre Macbook nouvelle génération d'un Apple Shop sis dans une grande Fnac parisienne pourtant réputée pour le matériel était tellement pris d'assaut que je n'ai rien pu toucher du tout, et à peine m'approcher.

Au moins, cela montre que la bête a du succès. Mais bon, c'est bizarre qu'ils n'avaient qu'un MB, aucun MBP de nouvelle génération, rien... 

Ce sera donc pour une prochaine fois...

Au passage, le Macbook était à côté d'un MBA, et la différence de taille reste énorme quand même ! De loin, je n'ai pas eu le sentiment que les nouveaux MB soient vraiment plus fins que les précédents, mais il faudrait que je m'en approche pour vraiment le savoir...


----------



## luxlux (21 Octobre 2008)

nico_linux a dit:


> Au passage, le Macbook était à côté d'un MBA, et la différence de taille reste énorme quand même ! De loin, je n'ai pas eu le sentiment que les nouveaux MB soient vraiment plus fins que les précédents, mais il faudrait que je m'en approche pour vraiment le savoir...



Si si les nouveaux MB ont quand même l'air plus petits que les anciens, mais certes pas autant que les MBA.


----------



## dexxxbeatmaker (21 Octobre 2008)

je viens d'acheter le miens aujourd'hui à la FNAC de Strasbourg et franchement je trouve l'ecran nikel meme au niveau des reflets pour l'instant ca me gene pas!!! on verras au fur et a mesure que je l'utiliserais mais pour l'instant rien a redire !!! par contre le trackpap il faut avoir l'habitude moi j'ai encore du mal et quel silence!!! on dirait qu'il est eteint bref moi j'en suis content (c'est mon 1er MAC) et il donne une impression de tres grande soliditée enfin pour l'instant


----------



## Ukhy (21 Octobre 2008)

Et bien ça y est j'ai réellement switché. J'avais commandé mon MacBook samedi et le vendeur m'avait pas vraiment dis de date mais grosso modo 2 semaines et cette après-midi petit SMS sur portable" nous avons reçu votre MacBook" soit 3 jours, dimanche compris après la commande, qui dis mieux! J'ai été le chercher ce soir et je commence à le prendre en main ainsi que Léopard. Je vous mettrai prochainement des photos du déballage. C'est mon premier Mac et même l'emballage est très soigné. Pour l'instant premières impressions très positives, sauf une chose qui me déçoit un peu, le clic du trackpad qui est assez dur et pas très naturel à l'usage. J'ai configuré dans les préférences systèmes du trackpad "Taper pour cliquer" et là c'est le top, plus besoin d'appuyer fort pour cliquer, juste une petite tape sèche et hop !!!
A plus tard car je suis pressé de faire plus ample connaissance avec mon nouveau joujou !


----------



## chupastar (21 Octobre 2008)

Y en a des chanceux, vaux mieux acheter dans un magasin en dur plutôt que sur le store en ligne apparemment... Le mien a été commandé samedi soir, livraison estimé entre le 3 et le 11 novembre...

Mais je vais bénéficier du remboursement des 125&#8364; sur le iPod ainsi que les 90&#8364; sur l'imprimante donc c'est pas mal d'économies tout ça, ça vaut le coup d'attendre un peu.


----------



## kevinh44fr (21 Octobre 2008)

chupastar a dit:


> Y en a des chanceux, vaux mieux acheter dans un magasin en dur plutôt que sur le store en ligne apparemment... Le mien a été commandé samedi soir, livraison estimé entre le 3 et le 11 novembre...
> 
> Mais je vais bénéficier du remboursement des 125 sur le iPod ainsi que les 90 sur l'imprimante donc c'est pas mal d'économies tout ça, ça vaut le coup d'attendre un peu.



Ben disons qu'en magasin tu l'as direct et à la fnac, si tu deviens adhérent (23 euros ou 9 euros pour un étudiant) tu as 5% de réduction. Et puis, il doit y avoir des remises étudiants que je ne connais pas.
Mais bon, moi j'avais une grosse reduc par le store et idem un Ipod touch donc pas eu le choix. Mais je me plains pas, je le reçois Mardi prochain au plus tard. (je prie pour l'avoir vendredi ^^)


----------



## Pharmacos (22 Octobre 2008)

Sur le site d'apple on est passé à 5 jours ouvrables pour le départ du dépot


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2008)

la review de macworld au cas ou le lien n'aurait pas encore poste

http://www.macworld.fr/article/les-performances-des-nouveaux-macbook-et-macbook-pro/5881/



en tout cas, je vais attendre le feedback de nombreux acheteurs avant de me lancer a mon tour

nouvelle coque, nouvelle architecture = nouveaux bugs ou defauts

donc je prefere attendre que de me precipiter


----------



## bedrock07 (22 Octobre 2008)

kevinh44fr a dit:


> Ben disons qu'en magasin tu l'as direct et à la fnac, si tu deviens adhérent (23 euros ou 9 euros pour un étudiant) tu as 5% de réduction.


 
J'ai commandé mon MB lundi et j'ai voulu prendre la carte Fnac pour bénéficier des 5%.

Le vendeur m'a préciser que cette réduc n'étais pas applicable sur tout les produits (voir les codes couleurs sur leurs étiquettes).

En l'occurence la carte ne donne pas droit aux 5% sur les nouveaux mac...



> Et bien ça y est j'ai réellement switché. J'avais commandé mon MacBook samedi et le vendeur m'avait pas vraiment dis de date mais grosso modo 2 semaines et cette après-midi petit SMS sur portable" nous avons reçu votre MacBook" soit 3 jours, dimanche compris après la commande, qui dis mieux!


 
C'est clair que c'est rapide!

J'éspère que ca le sera aussi pour moi, ça voudrais dire une livraison pour... AUJOURD'HUI!!!


----------



## dapi (22 Octobre 2008)

Lors de la présentation sur le web, le nouveau MacBook ma un peu deçu par son look, et j'était septique sur son trackpad, eh bien je l'ai vu hier à la Fnac et j'ai changer d'avis. Si le détour noir me plais moyen, la coque alu fait vraiment solide et soigné, surtout par rapport au précédent sensible au petits chocs. Quand au trackpad, on si habitue instantanément.
Donc a par le firewire 400, pas mal cette machine.


----------



## kevinh44fr (22 Octobre 2008)

j'ai pu tester le MB 2,0 GHz et il est très réactif, sympathique, jolie.
C'est vraiment bizarre de le voir juste à côté de l'ancien.
Par contre, il avait déjà 2 traces bleus à côté du trackpad  (j'ai été dans un APR qui a ouvert aujourd'hui)

Le clavier me fait bizarre, c'est si espacé que je me suis trompé de lettre en tapant (i au lieu de o)

Le trackpad...j'ai pas pu voir les fonctions activés donc testé comme j'ai put.
Très réactif, beaucoup plus glissant que l'ancien.
Oui, tout le trackpad s'enfonce mais en bas c'est plus prononcé.
2 doigts fait bien défilés.
Mais 3 et 4 doigts, j'ai pas vu ce que ça faisait, marchait pas ^^
Il me semble que 4 doigts, on change d'application. J'ai pas réussit lol

Sinon, je le trouve très beau.

Par contre, le trackpad est tellement proche du bord qu'en 10 sec j'ai eu mal au poignet.


----------



## Ukhy (22 Octobre 2008)

J'ai acheté mon nouveau MacBook à la Fnac et comme j'ai la carte Fnac, j'ai bien eu droit à la réduc des 5%. Quand j'ai posé la question au vendeur, il a consulté son ordi pour vérifier et m'a dit OK pour le nouveau Macbook en 2.4Ghz mais pas sur le 2.0Ghz.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2008)

oui c'est ce qu'on m'a dit aussi pour le modele 2 Ghz, soit disant que la fnac margeait pas dessus donc pas de reduc


----------



## dexxxbeatmaker (22 Octobre 2008)

Perso apres 2 jours d'utilisation (et c'est mon 1 er MAC) j'en suis tres content le tracpad permet de faire pivoter les photos ,les agrandir ,et avec les 4 doigts ca permet de changer d'applications ou de zapper des pages web,si vs en avez plusieures d'ouvertes!!!(pour l'instant j'en sais pas plus,et je pense ke ca exister deja non???) ,l'ecran est vraiment bien j'ai pas de soucis de reflets,en plus il et super silencieux ,j'espere ke ca va durer!!!en tout cas je regrette pas mon switch,au passage petite question quand le macbook est sur secteur je dois laisser la batterie??? j'ai lu plein de post mais personne ne semble d'accord,on me dit ke sur MAC il vaut mieux laisser les batteries a votre avis ???  merci


----------



## BS0D (22 Octobre 2008)

dexxxbeatmaker a dit:


> au passage petite question quand le macbook est sur secteur je dois laisser la batterie??? j'ai lu plein de post mais personne ne semble d'accord,on me dit ke sur MAC il vaut mieux laisser les batteries a votre avis ???  merci




Ce n'est pas le sujet approprié, rends toi dans un sujet qui parle de batterie, sinon la conversation va partir de travers et HS 

si tu es content de ton switch tant mieux, je suis pas surpris, they all are


----------



## bedrock07 (22 Octobre 2008)

Ukhy a dit:


> J'ai acheté mon nouveau MacBook à la Fnac et comme j'ai la carte Fnac, j'ai bien eu droit à la réduc des 5%. Quand j'ai posé la question au vendeur, il a consulté son ordi pour vérifier et m'a dit OK pour le nouveau Macbook en 2.4Ghz mais pas sur le 2.0Ghz.


 

Merci pour l'info, j'ai commandé le même modèle et le vendeur m'a dit l'inverse.

Ca fait  économiser 75, de quoi acheter un bon MacBook Case quand même!!!


----------



## WebOliver (22 Octobre 2008)

On revient au sujet please...


----------



## kevinh44fr (22 Octobre 2008)

C'est vrai qu'il n'y a aucun bruit 
Il devait y avoir 3 imacs, 1 mac mini, 2 MB, 1 MBP et 1 MBA que pleins de gens trifouillaient mais à part les conversations, c'était très silencieux ^^


----------



## jeremyzed (22 Octobre 2008)

Le MB que j'ai testé a la FNAC etait quand meme chaud je trouve...


----------



## F118I4 (22 Octobre 2008)

Je suis aussi passé à la Fnac (un peu comme tout le monde) aujourd' hui , le MacBook unibody est vraiment magnifique et je trouve le touchpad (trackpad) très réussi.
Rien à dire pour ce MacBook , il y avait juste à comparer avec le MacBook Blanc pour être convaincu.
Après en terme de perf je peux pas dire comme ça à l' oeil mais d' après les configurations il doit être plus performant que l' ancien.

Enfin maintenant j' accroche plus sur un MacBook Air (en complément de mon iMac) qu' un MacBook par contre le prix n' est pas du tout le même  .
Vivement un MacBook Air à 2GHz ça serait cool!


----------



## jeremyzed (22 Octobre 2008)

ba moi je trouve le air vraiment fade a coté des nouveaux MB. C'est p-e le fait qu'il soit tout gris !


----------



## Frodon (25 Octobre 2008)

J'ai eu l'occasion d'essayer le nouveau MacBook cette après midi et je vous livre mes impressions:

*Le design*

En 3 mots: I love it!  Pour moi c'est un sans faute à ce niveau

*Le trackpad*

En fait quand je suis arrivé sur la machine et j'avais oublié que le trackpad n'avait plus de bouton... Donc je n'y ai même pas fait attention et j'ai cliqué instinctivement comme je le fait sur mon MacBook.
Et bien ca a marché tout à fait normalement et je ne me suis même pas rendu compte que le bouton était absent. 

C'est ensuite en regardant le design que je me suis rappelé qu'il n'y avait plus de bouton. Donc on peut dire sans hésiter que le trackpad sans bouton est très réussi et pas du tout génant pour un habitué des trackpad à bouton.

Pour ce qui est du multitouch, j'avais déjà essayé sur le MacBook Air il y a plusieurs moi, et c'est identique, sauf qu'il y a des gestes supplémentaires à 4 doigts pour Exposé.
Je trouve cela très pratique et intuitif 

Bref, j'adore le nouveau trackpad également.

*L'ecran*

Perso j'aime bien les écrans brillants, mais j'ai une utilisation d'utilisateur grand public et de développeur... Je n'ai jamais encore utilisé mon ordinateur pour du travail graphique et donc je n'ai aucune compétence pour juger de ce que vaut cet écran pour du travail graphique.
Ce qui est sûr c'est que l'écran du MacBook Pro est meilleur que celui du MacBook, meilleurs angles de vue notamment. Celui du MacBook restant quand même bon à mes yeux, et même un poil meilleur que celui du précédent modèle.
Il est par contre un peu plus brillant que celui de l'ancien modèle.

Concernant les reflets, à la FNAC, malgré les éclairages, on ne les distinguaient pas quand on était devant avec un bon niveau de luminosité. Evidement je n'ai pas pu me rendre compte de ce que cela donnerait dans d'autres conditions d'éclairage.

Donc un bon écran, mais meilleur sur le MacBook Pro que le MacBook.

*Les performances*

Malheureusement internet était totalement inaccessible, donc je n'ai pas pu telecharger de soft de bench ni même visualiser une vidéo HD sur le site Apple, afin de me permettre de vraiment voir les perfs de la machine.
J'ai donc du me contenter des logiciels inclus, soit l'OS et la suite iLife principalement. 

Il m'a fait bonne impression, il est très fluide. Mais bon cela n'a rien d'étonnant, déjà les MacBooks précedents étaient fluides... Et malheureusement je n'ai pas vraiment pu tester comme il se doit les perfs, mais bon il y a déjà des reviews à ce sujet.

*Petite note sur le Firewire*

Un bon point pour la FNAC Digitale, qui n'oublie pas de préciser que le Firewire est absent quand vous leur demander des renseignements sur ce MacBook. Ainsi les clients achèteront en toute connaissance de cause.

*Conclusion*

Une très bonne impression, ce sont de très bonnes machines. Donc si vous avez besoin d'un nouveau notebook, et bien sûr à part si vous avez impérativement besoin du Firewire (camescope mini-DV ou video/audio Pro), et que vous ne pouvez pas (ou ne voulez pas) acheter le MacBook Pro, je vous le recommande vivement.


----------



## ordimans (25 Octobre 2008)

En faite ca dépend des Fnac certaines ont un vendeur compétent et pas d'autres
Moi le gars il a un tshirt Apple, et parle de Apple à la première personne du singulier ou du pluriel.
Nous allons les recevoir bientôt et nous allons avoir plus de puissances, enfin il m'a parru bizarre je vous jure.
Nous pour apple et nous pour la Fnac

Sinon si on a la carte adhérent on peut profiter d'une réduc sur l'apple store ou pas ?
Cumulable avec l'aoc


----------



## Ukhy (25 Octobre 2008)

Je viens de remarquer un truc sur mon nouveau Macbook. Au dessus de la touche "esc", il y a des tout petits trous qui forment un rond sur la coque. Je ne sais pas à quoi ils peuvent servir, ce ne peut pas être une aération, c'est trop petit, peut être le micro ?


----------



## arcank (25 Octobre 2008)

Je pense le micro, vu qu'il y en a pas près de l'iSight (ou alors j'ai mal vu).

Peut-être que le détecteur de luminosité se cache ici aussi, comme sur les (anciens tout du moins) MBP, dans les hauts-parleurs.
Des possesseurs de MB 2,4GHz pour confirmer ?


----------



## huexley (25 Octobre 2008)

arcank a dit:


> Je pense le micro, vu qu'il y en a pas près de l'iSight (ou alors j'ai mal vu).
> 
> Peut-être que le détecteur de luminosité se cache ici aussi, comme sur les (anciens tout du moins) MBP, dans les hauts-parleurs.
> Des possesseurs de MB 2,4GHz pour confirmer ?



l' ALS est pres de la isight.


----------



## Amalcrex (25 Octobre 2008)

Tiens et je me demandais, pour mon mbp (early 08), le micro se trouve où?
Dans le hp gauche il me semble, ou pas?
Juste par curiosité...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2008)

J'ai joué 30 secondes avec un modèle d'expo (MB) et je confirme pour le trackpad, on n'a pas l'impression d'avoir perdu un bouton : on se met naturellement à enfoncer la partie inférieure. 

Sinon pas grand chose à dire à part que l'écran est beaucoup mieux avec un très bon angle de vue dans les deux axes.


----------



## Amalcrex (26 Octobre 2008)

Moi à Namur, il n'est pas encore arrivé...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2008)

Amalcrex a dit:


> Moi à Namur, il n'est pas encore arrivé...



C'était un modèle d'expo (Media Markt Liège), interdit à la vente, ils arriveront la semaine prochaine 

Et, pour pas flooder, j'ai adoré le design alu. :love:


----------



## Amalcrex (26 Octobre 2008)

Ah d'accord!
Moi j'aimerais bien me rendre compte de ce design en vrai, parce qu'en photos ça ne m'a pas vraiment convaincu.
Patience patience...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Octobre 2008)

Hier après-midi, je suis allé à la Fnac voir ces nouveaux portables. J'ai surtout regardé le MacBookPro.

Je les trouve très beaux. Et même, le MacBookPro est encore plus beau que le précédent modèle (posé juste à côté) qui était déjà très joli. Et ils n'ont rien à voir avec les PC portables noir et gris.

Le principal objet de ma curiosité a été le fameux trackpad en verre. C'est plutôt agréable à utiliser : ça glisse bien et la surface plus grande que sur les autres portables est très appréciable. L'absence de bouton, on s'y fait très facilement. Par contre, sur le MBP exposé, dans les préférences du trackpad dans Préférences Système l'option "Taper pour cliquer" était activée. C'est fou ce que c'est sensible. Parfois, à peine tu poses le doigt sur le trackpad que ça clique.

Donc première impression très positive.


----------



## melaure (27 Octobre 2008)

Présence PC a pondu un petit billet qui ne manque pas de piquant


----------



## Frodon (27 Octobre 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Présence PC a pondu un petit billet qui ne manque pas de piquant



Un joli troll donc 

J'aime bien ca notamment:



			
				Presence PC a dit:
			
		

> Parce que la carte graphique « révolutionnaire » du nouveau modèle est seulement 6% plus rapide (500 MHz contre 470 MHz)



Juger les performances de deux cartes graphiques de génération différentes sur leur fréquence, il fallait oser 

Et ca evidement 



			
				Presence PC a dit:
			
		

> Parce que votre serviteur à un MacBook Pro de l&#8217;ancienne génération. Parce que c&#8217;est hype de râler sur un nouveau design Apple. Parce que ça va faire réagir LVM.



Bref, ils ont cherchés tous les arguments, les plus stupides y compris, pour faire un billet ironique. Qui a certains points vrais, mais d'autres bien trollesques à souhait.


----------



## WebOliver (27 Octobre 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Présence PC a pondu un petit billet qui ne manque pas de piquant



 Déçu, je m'attendais à un démontage en règle... Là on a eu que l'introduction de la part du rédacteur.


----------



## stratovirus (27 Octobre 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Présence PC a pondu un petit billet qui ne manque pas de piquant



Excellent, si tout le monde avait eu une analyse aussi simple, mais très bien récapitulée, que personne n'en avait commandé, Apple eut été contrainte de revoir sa (pâle) copie et peut-être cesser de nous prendre pour des pigeons, à quand la carte mère en option et en supplément, ils doivent en rêver à Cupertino

Et puis ils annonce la couleur, dès le début :   << voici le retour du Troll Of the Week>>


----------



## Frodon (27 Octobre 2008)

stratovirus a dit:


> Excellent, si tout le monde avait eu une analyse aussi simple, mais très bien récapitulée, que personne n'en avait commandé, Apple eut été contrainte de revoir sa (pâle) copie&#8230; et peut-être cesser de nous prendre pour des pigeons, à quand la carte mère en option et en supplément, ils doivent en rêver à Cupertino&#8230;
> 
> Et puis ils annonce la couleur, dès le début :   << voici le retour du Troll Of the Week&#8230;>>



Je ne penses pas qu'un billet comme celui là volontairement au second degré et annoncé comme tel, même repris par tous les sites, aurait eu une quelconque incidence sur la vente des machines.

Car, hors second degrés, ces machines apportent quelques améliorations notables.
Elle ne valent pas le coup pour ceux qui ont déjà la génération précédente en effet, mais ca c'est quasiment toujours le cas. Par contre pour ceux qui sont au tout premiers modèles de MacBook Pro ou encore avec un PowerBook, elles sont super intéressantes.


----------



## rizoto (27 Octobre 2008)

Frodon a dit:


> Je ne penses pas qu'un billet comme celui là volontairement au second degré et annoncé comme tel, même repris par tous les sites, aurait eu une quelconque incidence sur la vente des machines.
> 
> Car, hors second degrés, ces machines sont excelente, et apporte quelques améliorations notables.
> Elle ne valent pas le coup pour ceux qui ont déjà la génération précédente en effet, mais ca c'est quasiment toujours le cas. Par contre pour ceux qui sont au tout premiers modèles de MacBook Pro ou encore avec un PowerBook, elles sont super intéressantes.



Oui tout a fait, la nouvelle machine ne rend pas obsolete l'ancienne. j'ai l'impression que la plupart des personnes mecontentes possedent l'avant derniere version. :mouais:

Sur le nouveau MBP, les temperatures, la possibilite de changer le DD facilement, l'autonomie sont quand même a son avantage


----------



## stratovirus (27 Octobre 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Présence PC a pondu un petit billet qui ne manque pas de piquant





Frodon a dit:


> Car, hors second degrés, ces machines sont excelente, et apporte quelques améliorations notables.
> Elle ne valent pas le coup pour ceux qui ont déjà la génération précédente en effet, mais ca c'est quasiment toujours le cas. Par contre pour ceux qui sont au tout premiers modèles de MacBook Pro ou encore avec un PowerBook, elles sont super intéressantes.



Comme tu dis quelques, je suis paresseux ce matin, voici donc une réponse sur le même site dans les commentaires&#8230; (jin kazama) 

>>J'ai les 2 machines (Macbook Pro ancienne et nouvelle generation). Certes, le design du nouveau peut laisser perlexe mais la finition unibody est quand meme assez interessante, c'est le premier portable a ma conaissance qui ne bouge pas lorsque l'on le prend d'une main (dans un angle). Le feeling du clavier est bien mieux sur le dernier modele, le changement de disque dur facilité...

Par contre : Le clavier en noir et l'ecran en noir, c'est moche.
Le miroir euh l'ecran je veut dire : inutilisable en exterieur.
Le firewire 400 plus la : Je veut bien qu'Apple aille vers l'avant, mais la c'est un peu gros... Il vous faut un MBP et un cable 800->400 pour capturer du DV/HDV aujourd'hui 

Quand au nouveau touchpad, ça n'est pas revolutionaire (mais c'est pas une cata, ca fonctionne comme prevu...) <<

Je maintiens que c'est du foutage de gueule chez Apple, faut arrêter de baver sur ses machines qui n'ont rien d'exceptionnel, seulement moins et plus cher, 350 &#8364; de plus pour de l'unibody, ca me fait sourire, à la rigueur au même prix, les disques durs sont moins chers, les composants baissent aussi, les adaptateurs sont économisés, les sorties supprimées, soit au bas mot, 150&#8364; d'économie, tu les retrouve ou sur le prix NULLE PART ! 

Microsoft a raison, Apple vous taxe honteusement !


----------



## rizoto (27 Octobre 2008)

stratovirus a dit:


> Comme tu dis quelques, je suis paresseux ce matin, voici donc une réponse sur le même site dans les commentaires (jin kazama)
> 
> >>J'ai les 2 machines (Macbook Pro ancienne et nouvelle generation). Certes, le design du nouveau peut laisser perlexe mais la finition unibody est quand meme assez interessante, c'est le premier portable a ma conaissance qui ne bouge pas lorsque l'on le prend d'une main (dans un angle). Le feeling du clavier est bien mieux sur le dernier modele, le changement de disque dur facilité...
> 
> ...



Pourquoi 350 euros plus cher ? 

Les nouveaux modeles ont l'air de bien se vendre. Il faut croire que certaines personnes leur ont trouve des avantages ...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Oui tout a fait, la nouvelle machine ne rend pas obsolete l'ancienne. j'ai l'impression que la plupart des personnes mecontentes possedent l'avant derniere version. :mouais:
> 
> Sur le nouveau MBP, les temperatures, la possibilite de changer le DD facilement, l'autonomie sont quand même a son avantage



L'ecran miroir , le clavier moche , le contour noir moche , le manque de firewire 400 ne le sont pas


----------



## rizoto (27 Octobre 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> L'ecran miroir , le clavier moche , le contour noir moche ne le sont pas


Ca, c'est subjectif. 



etienne000 a dit:


> le manque de firewire 400


 Perso, j'avais anticipe dans mes DD externes. donc, ca ne me gene pas


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Ca, c'est subjectif.
> 
> Perso, j'avais anticipe dans mes DD externes. donc, ca ne me gene pas



Oui 
Mais les gros contours noirs à la MacBook...


----------



## iota (27 Octobre 2008)

Salut.



Frodon a dit:


> Un joli troll donc


Comme toutes les semaines depuis quelques temps, Tom's Hardware nous pond son TOW ("Troll of The Week") c'est clairement du second degrés est il ne faut absolument pas les prendre au sérieux.

@+
iota


----------



## stratovirus (27 Octobre 2008)

iota a dit:


> Comme toutes les semaines depuis quelques temps, Tom's Hardware nous pond son TOW ("Troll of The Week") c'est clairement du second degrés est il ne faut absolument pas les prendre au sérieux.



Comment çà, ne pas les prendre au sérieux ! Voyons, derrière le coté Troll et l'humour du second degré, se cache _la dure réalité et la pire vérité_.

Il semble en fait qu'Apple craigne sérieusement une baisse des ventes avec la crise, et qu'elle ai en conséquence, "bien" augmenter ses marges, pour satisfaire et garder ses actionnaires


----------



## rizoto (27 Octobre 2008)

stratovirus a dit:


> Comment çà, ne pas les prendre au sérieux ! Voyons, derrière le coté Troll et l'humour du second degré, se cache _la dure réalité et la pire vérité_.



Il y a une grosse banniere mouvante (bleu, noir, jaune) qui le precise.


----------



## Frodon (27 Octobre 2008)

stratovirus a dit:


> Comment çà, ne pas les prendre au sérieux !



Parce que c'est écrit en gros, en multicolore et en défilement:

"CA N'EST PAS SÉRIEUX!"

Mais je te l'accorde, il y a aussi "enfin peut être un peu" en tous petit 



> Je maintiens que c'est du foutage de gueule chez Apple, faut arrêter de baver sur ses machines qui n'ont rien d'exceptionnel, seulement moins et plus cher, 350 &#8364; de plus pour de l'unibody, ca me fait sourire, à la rigueur au même prix, les disques durs sont moins chers, les composants baissent aussi, les adaptateurs sont économisés, les sorties supprimées, soit au bas mot, 150&#8364; d'économie, tu les retrouve ou sur le prix NULLE PART !



Quand au 350 Euros de plus... J'aimerais bien savoir où tu as vu que le MacBook Pro nouveau modèle coute 350 Euros de plus que ce que coutais l'ancien????
Et NE me parle PAS des prix de destockage de la FNAC. Ca ne représente en rien le prix constructeur de l'ancien MacBook Pro, qui était strictement le même que le nouveau.

Quant à limiter la nouveauté à l'Unibody, il faut sacrément être de mauvaise fois. Le nouveau modèle a quand même une meilleure carte graphique, avec des performances supérieures de bien plus que la différence de fréquence.

Mais de façon général une nouvelle génération N'a JAMAIS été suffisament intéréssante par rapport à l'ancienne (enfin sauf au passage à Intel, mais c'était une transition, c'est autre chose), pour justifier un changement. Et ca n'est pas prêt de changer.
Car s'il fallait changer de machine tous les 6 mois, ca serait très contraignant, et peu de gens oseraient investir dans un ordinateur dans ces conditions.

Heureusement qu'un ordinateur n'est pas totalement obsolète et dépassé au bout de 6 mois! Heureusement que les nouveaux modèles de MacBook ne sont pas très intéressants pour les possesseurs de la génération précédente!

Je trouves ca très fort de raler là dessus, alors que si ca avait été autrement vous auriez été les premier à crier à l'arnaque parce que vous avez achetez un ancien modèle et qu'il est maintenant totalement dépassé!!!  Faut arreter de raler pour tout et son contraire!!!


----------



## rizoto (27 Octobre 2008)

Frodon a dit:


> Parce que c'est écrit en gros, en multicolore et en défilement:
> 
> "CA N'EST PAS SÉRIEUX!"
> 
> ...



Encore une fois totalement d'accord avec toi 

le seul regret, c'est quand même l'absence de remotre control et d'un adaptateur inclus vu le prix du MPB


----------



## Macuserman (27 Octobre 2008)

Les 350&#8364;, ils sortent d'où?
Les réduc. FNAC?! Non, je pense que tu es plus malin que ça...

Maintenant, j'ai envie de dire que je suis très content de mon "Tout-alu"...et que les nouveaux sont très bien aussi.
Mais dans les 2 cas, il ne faut absolument pas cracher sur l'un ou l'autre...
L'alu se déforme...mouai, mais quand même, faut pas exagérer...
L'unibody est très intéressant, certes, mais la dalle brillante en déroutera plus d'un.

Chacun a ses défauts, ses avantages, ses neutralités, mais dans chaque cas, le plaisir ressenti à l'utilisation s'avère être le même.


----------



## stratovirus (27 Octobre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Il y a une grosse banniere mouvante (bleu, noir, jaune) qui le precise.



Tu es comique toi  ! (ceci dit très amicalement)

L'article est au second degré, normal donc. Tu peux toujours trouver toutes les raisons qui justifient ton engouement, c'est ton choix et je le respecte. J'ai simplement souligner que cet article, avait le mérite de mettre le doigt là ou ca fait mal, les incohérences d'Apple, sa politique tarifaire, limite arnaque et toutes les absences sur cette nouvelle machine :

Parce que l&#8217;ancien modèle est plus petit et plus léger. 
Parce que la carte graphique « révolutionnaire » du nouveau modèle est seulement 6% plus rapide (500 MHz contre 470 MHz). 
Parce que brancher un écran de 30 pouces sur le nouveau modèle nécessite un adaptateur à 99 &#8364; contre un branchement direct sur l&#8217;ancien. 
Parce que l&#8217;adaptateur VGA est en option alors qu&#8217;il était livré d&#8217;origine. 
Parce que le capteur de luminosité du clavier est mal placé. _(bon, là c'est discutable)_
Parce que l&#8217;écran brillant est obligatoire. 
Parce que le FireWire 400 a disparu. 
Parce qu&#8217;il ressemble à un Acer bas de gamme. 
Parce que la batterie est moins puissante. 
Parce qu&#8217;il n&#8217;y a pas de Pomme sur le clavier.

Belle journée&#8230;


----------



## Cleveland (27 Octobre 2008)

Un Acer bas de gamme ? Avec cette qualité de construction et de finition ? Mais


----------



## rizoto (27 Octobre 2008)

stratovirus a dit:


> Tu es comique toi  ! (ceci dit très amicalement)
> 
> L'article est au second degré, normal donc. Tu peux toujours trouver toutes les raisons qui justifient ton engouement, c'est ton choix et je le respecte. J'ai simplement souligner que cet article, avait le mérite de mettre le doigt là ou ca fait mal, les incohérences d'Apple, sa politique tarifaire, limite arnaque et toutes les absences sur cette nouvelle machine :
> 
> ...




Je ne sais pas qui est le comique ici



stratovirus a dit:


> Parce que l&#8217;ancien modèle est plus petit et plus léger.
> Belle journée&#8230;



Dimensions Ancien modele 2,59*35,7*24,3 (volume = 2246cm3) poids = 2,54 kg
Dimensions nouveau modele 2,41*36,4*21,9 (volume = 1921 cm3) poids = 2,49 kg 

l'ancien est donc 17% plus encombrant




stratovirus a dit:


> Parce que la carte graphique « révolutionnaire » du nouveau modèle est seulement 6% plus rapide (500 MHz contre 470 MHz).
> Belle journée&#8230;


La carte graphique est un modele recent de chez nvidia, je vois pas ce qu'on peut demander de plus. et elle offre des performances en progression par rapport a la 8600. 



stratovirus a dit:


> Parce que brancher un écran de 30 pouces sur le nouveau modèle nécessite un adaptateur à 99 &#8364; contre un branchement direct sur l&#8217;ancien.


Et la resolution ???



stratovirus a dit:


> Parce que le FireWire 400 a disparu.


y a plus de RS232 non plus, heureusement il y a des adaptateurs ...




stratovirus a dit:


> Parce que la batterie est moins puissante.


Ca veut dire quoi moins puissante??? 
La batterie a bien une capacite moins eleve mais l'autonomie annoncee est de 5 heures, ce qui est en progression


----------



## stratovirus (27 Octobre 2008)

Frodon a dit:


> Quand au 350 Euros de plus... J'aimerais bien savoir où tu as vu que le MacBook Pro nouveau modèle coute 350 Euros de plus que ce que coutais l'ancien????
> &#8230;/couper&#8230;
> Je trouves ca très fort de raler là dessus&#8230;:


-----------
Hello !

les 350 &#8364;, je n'ai pas précisé, sorry, c'est si tu veux rester sur ± la même config avec donc un FW, il te faut acheter le MBP et je n'ai pas compter l'adaptateur FW en plus aussi&#8230;

Maintenant, si s'exprimer et dire ce que l'on pense, revient à râler pour toi, tu ne sais pas vraiment ce que signifies "râler", ce serait crois-moi sur un autre ton&#8230; 

Cette nouvelle gamme, c'est la montagne qui accouche d'une souris, sans pattes et sans queue, une souris "réduite" mais au même prix que l'ancienne, donc tu en as moins pour plus cher&#8230;

Dans un débat, c'est ainsi, il y a souvent des contradictions, heureusement, car la pensée unique amène à un résultat que l'on connait Windaube par exemple, et il est important de ne pas laisser Apple faire ce qu'elle veut uniquement pour ses actionnaires. 

Je suis sur Apple depuis 1984, je leur en ai laissé, et pas qu'une machine à la fois, car je suis aussi chef d'entreprise, et j'ai toujours équipé toute ma société avec leurs produits&#8230; Je suis sur leur portable depuis le premier PowerBook&#8230;

Sincérement, Apple n'est plus Apple, c'est à dire elle n'est plus la même&#8230;

Sortir une nouvelle gamme comme celle-là, sans avancée spectaculaire, (hormis l'unibody qui n'a pas encore fait ses preuves hein !) et ne me parle pas de la carte graphique, (470 Mgz contre 500 et qui consomme plus d'énergie) un portable ce n'est pas fait pour jouer, c'est un outil de travail nomade par définition et avant tout&#8230;

Bon après, c'est comme la mode, + les goûts et les couleurs, mais sur le fond, toutes les analyses sont là, le matos n'apporte rien de neuf, sauf à nous taxer un peu plus si on veut changer, pour en avoir encore moins !! Sauf à virer tout son ancien matériel DD externe et autres, excuse moi, mais après avoir fait l'éloge du FW pendant si longtemps et le virer today&#8230; Ca laisse dubitatif&#8230;

C'est comme les critiques sur Intel et le PowerPC était le processeur universel du futur&#8230;

Ils me font rire, ils n'ont même pas honte de leurs incohérences&#8230;


----------



## xtof.2x (27 Octobre 2008)

stratovirus a dit:


> Parce quil ressemble à un Acer bas de gamme.


  j'ai déjà lu beaucoup de critiques, mais celle-là, j'avoue, c'est la première fois que je la vois...


----------



## greggorynque (27 Octobre 2008)

stratovirus a dit:


> -----------
> 
> Sortir une nouvelle gamme comme celle-là, sans avancée spectaculaire, (hormis l'unibody qui n'a pas encore fait ses preuves hein !) et ne me parle pas de la carte graphique, (470 Mgz contre 500 et qui consomme plus d'énergie) un portable ce n'est pas fait pour jouer, c'est un outil de travail nomade par définition et avant tout



C'est marrant mais il me semble justement qu'apple te propose une 2eme carte graphique beaucoup moins gourmande que la 9600. Puisque le MBP ce n'est "pas fait pour jouer" tu pourras surement t'en contenter 

Par rapport a l'outil nomade, le MBP propose une autonomie a peu près similaire à l'ancien modèle... Que l'autonomie du MB se soit cassé la figure c'est un fait mais puisque tu parles du MBP je ne voit pas pourquoi tu râle contre une autonomie équivalente à la génération précédente.


----------



## umxprime (27 Octobre 2008)

Pourquoi un ordinateur équipé d'un GPU performant est toujours à tord considéré comme un portable de gamer ?
D'une part les softs ne tarderons pas à exploider les gpu nvidia pour paralléliser davantage les calculs, encore aujourd'hui lourdés en majeure partie sur le cpu.
Des softs comme Final Cut me semble optimisés pour charger le gpu de calculs en temps réel, mais là dessus je peux me tromper.
Et puis je n'ai pas (encore) de MB/MBP mais beaucoup de créateurs/créatifs utilisent des softs d'image de synthèse, qui pour naviguer confortablement autour de volumes chargés en polygones (je pense notamment à l'usage intensif de subdivisions/sculpt), nécessite un gpu "raisonnable" pour une bonne visu en opengl sur type de travail.
Alors certes Apple veut aussi cibler les quakers en herbes, mais ce type de hardware peut également susciter d'autres utilités.
D'autres assembleurs de notebook proposent des gpu chars d'assaults, mais celà induit une perte massive d'autonomie, ce qui est pour moi à écarter pour un produit nomade dans la mesure où j'allume ma machine dans le train et où je fais aussi du dev web.
Mais ce n'est l'avis et l'enthousiasme que d'un humble pciste-linuxien-troidéiste qui croquera probablement la pomme pour ce genre de chose, à savoir un gpu économe et efficace, accompagné d'un gpu plus musclé en cas de besoin/necessité.


----------



## Steph-24 (27 Octobre 2008)

Au lieu de passer des heures à comparer des caractéristiques techniques pour savoir celui qui a la plus grosse, vous feriez mieux de comparer les machines par leur utilisation.

C'est pas les caractéristiques qui comptent. C'est ce qu'on gagne à l'utilisation. C'est à dire quand on produit quelque chose avec la machine. Par exemple, un Mac tournera toujours plus vite qu'un PC équipé d'un Windows Vista et d'un processeur 500Mhz plus rapide que le Mac. Sur le papier le PC sera meilleur mais au final lorsqu'on utilise la machine pour produire quelque chose (pas faire des benchmarks), le Mac s'en sortira bien mieux. 
Alors c'est bien beau ces histoires avec les 470Mhz de la CG comparés au 500Mhz d'avant mais concrètement, voit-on une différence ?


----------



## jahrom (27 Octobre 2008)

Bon moi j'ai reçu le mien aujourd'hui.
J'ai eu un pwb G4 12" et deux Macbook Pro 15".

J'ai enfin retrouvé le mac de mes rêves.
Petit, puissant, beau. Le digne successeur du pwb 12" !!! :love:

La finition est vraiment au top. (meilleur encore que le macbook pro (ancien modele), et je parle même pas de l'ancien macbook...)
Silencieux et chauffant assez peu pour l'instant.


----------



## Amalcrex (27 Octobre 2008)

Autonomie à la hausse?
Vous avez entendu ça où ?
5h c'est pas une progression il me semble...


----------



## umxprime (27 Octobre 2008)

Amalcrex a dit:


> Autonomie à la hausse?
> Vous avez entendu ça où ?
> 5h c'est pas une progression il me semble...



J'imagine que c'est un tout qu'il faut prendre en compte.
Les rapports Autonomie / Performance / Dissipation Thermique me semblent bien avoir progressés, selon les premiers tests lus et non pas issus d'une expérience personnelle...
Non ?


----------



## Amalcrex (27 Octobre 2008)

Peut-être, mais je ne vois pas l'autonomie augmenter...
Enfin 5h d'autonomie théorique, c'est comme sur l'ancien modèle!


----------



## domiino (27 Octobre 2008)

Ca veut dire quoi moins puissante??? 
La batterie a bien une capacite moins eleve mais l'autonomie annoncee est de 5 heures, ce qui est en progression[/quote]


La batterie des Unibody est en effet moins performante que celle de l'ancienne version lors de certaines utilisations. Des test le prouvent: en utilisation lecture DVD, internet+itunes ou avec 1 application du Pack office ouverte. 

Alors je bien d'accord lorqu'on me dit qu'un portable c'est pas fait pour le travail intensif de retouche d'images celui étant limité par sa taille et sa résolution("excuse" justifiant les écrans brillant des macbook unibody de la part d'apple)  MAIS...   
L'usage principale du portable est de pouvoir travailler n'importe où de part sa mobilité et donc de pouvoir se reposer sur la batterie sans cable secteur!!!  :hein:

Donc...

                       ......je sors....


----------



## melaure (27 Octobre 2008)

domiino a dit:


> Alors je bien d'accord lorqu'on me dit qu'un portable c'est pas fait pour le travail intensif de retouche d'images celui étant limité par sa taille et sa résolution("excuse" justifiant les écrans brillant des macbook unibody de la part d'apple)  MAIS...
> L'usage principale du portable est de pouvoir travailler n'importe où de part sa mobilité et donc de pouvoir se reposer sur la batterie sans cable secteur!!!  :hein:
> 
> Donc...
> ...



NewerTech (ou un autre) va bien finir par nous sortir une batterie avec 30% de capacité en plus


----------



## Foguenne (27 Octobre 2008)

jahrom a dit:


> Bon moi j'ai reçu le mien aujourd'hui.
> J'ai eu un pwb G4 12" et deux Macbook Pro 15".
> 
> J'ai enfin retrouvé le mac de mes rêves.
> ...




Je résiste encore et toujours.


----------



## jahrom (27 Octobre 2008)

Foguenne a dit:


> Je résiste encore et toujours.



Moi j'ai craqué et je viens a l'instant de revendre mon MBP...

Allez lache toi, tu vas pas encore te frustrer comme pour le 40D !


----------



## Frodon (27 Octobre 2008)

stratovirus a dit:


> Parce que la carte graphique « révolutionnaire » du nouveau modèle est seulement 6% plus rapide (500 MHz contre 470 MHz).



J'espère que tu es assez intelligent pour detecter le truc qui cloche dans cette phrase au moins?

Réponse: La carte graphique du nouveau MacBook Pro est bien plus que 6% plus rapide en réalité. Car la fréquence, surtout pour une carte graphique, c'est loin d'être un facteur important dans les performances réelles.



stratovirus a dit:


> Maintenant, si s'exprimer et dire ce que l'on pense, revient à râler pour toi, tu ne sais pas vraiment ce que signifies "râler", ce serait crois-moi sur un autre ton&#8230;



Il y a râler et râler... Il y a des nuances suivant le contexte d'utilisation de ce mot. Je t'invites à en prendre connaissance.

Donc non je ne penses pas que tu aurais un autre ton dans le contexte où j'ai utilisé le mot "râler", car je ne l'ai pas utilisé pour dire "en colère". Mais bien pour dire que tu fais savoir ton désaccord sur certains point.



Steph-24 a dit:


> Alors c'est bien beau ces histoires avec les 470Mhz de la CG comparés au 500Mhz d'avant mais concrètement, voit-on une différence ?



Clair, regarder les MHz pour une carte graphique, c'est à la limite du ridicule... Déjà que pour les CPUs c'est devenu obsolète (des processeurs à fréquence inférieurs peuvent être bien plus performants en pratique que d'autres plus fréquencé (cf Pentium 4 VS AMD Athlon par exemple), alors sur les cartes graphiques j'en parles même pas.

Ce que je trouves hallucinant c'est que stratovirus puisse prendre au sérieux ce genre de phrase pour laquelle même les auteurs de Présence PC qui l'ont écrite, savent très bien qu'elle est stupide et ridicule!

Il y a d'autres points dans l'article plus valable, mais reprendre des phrases comme celle là en la prenant au sérieux, c'est franchement risible...


----------



## rizoto (27 Octobre 2008)

Frodon a dit:


> Clair, regarder les MHz pour une carte graphique, c'est à la limite du ridicule... Déjà que pour les CPUs c'est devenu obsolète (des processeurs à fréquence inférieurs peuvent être bien plus performants en pratique que d'autres plus fréquencé (cf Pentium 4 VS AMD Athlon par exemple), alors sur les cartes graphiques j'en parles même pas.
> 
> Ce que je trouves hallucinant c'est que stratovirus puisse prendre au sérieux ce genre de phrase pour laquelle même les auteurs de Présence PC qui l'ont écrite, savent très bien qu'elle est stupide et ridicule!
> 
> Il y a d'autres points dans l'article plus valable, mais reprendre des phrases comme celle là en la prenant au sérieux, c'est franchement risible...



A mon avis, il est parti troller ailleurs.


----------



## Foguenne (27 Octobre 2008)

jahrom a dit:


> Moi j'ai craqué et je viens a l'instant de revendre mon MBP...
> 
> Allez lache toi, tu vas pas encore te frustrer comme pour le 40D !



et je fais quoi de mon MacBook Pro 17'


----------



## Frodon (27 Octobre 2008)

Foguenne a dit:


> et je fais quoi de mon MacBook Pro 17'



Attends encore quelques semaines, le 17" nouveau design devrait sortir avant la fin de l'année si Apple veut tenir sa promesse écologique avant la fin de l'année


----------



## Foguenne (27 Octobre 2008)

Frodon a dit:


> Attends encore quelques semaines, le 17" nouveau design devrait sortir avant la fin de l'année si Apple veut tenir sa promesse écologique avant la fin de l'année



Si je devais changer ce serait pour le MacBook 13'.
Quand j'ai acheté mon 17', c'était ma machine principale, actuellement j'ai un iMac 24' à la maison et au boulot, un grand écran sur le portable est moins important.
Mais bon, j'y tiens à mon MacBook Pro.


----------



## xao85 (28 Octobre 2008)

Moi je suis tellement sous le charme de mon macbook pro que j'ai même résister aux chants des nouveaux bébés à la fnac. Et pourtant... dieu sais que je suis un fan accroc des nouveautés! :rateau:


----------



## bompi (28 Octobre 2008)

Je profite de cette tranquille fin de soirée et d'une accalmie sur le front de la _troll_-attitude pour souligner qu'il serait sympathique que cette accalmie perdure.
On peut trouver des tas de qualités ou de défauts aux nouvelles machines sans pour autant raconter des âneries pour le plaisir.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## spyan (30 Octobre 2008)

Et ben voila enfin mon premier post sur ce forum avec mon MBP qui, je dois le dire est une machine formidable !! Ca valait vraiment le coup d'attendre !!


----------



## BergamoteCanelle (31 Octobre 2008)

Hello

j'ai reçu mon macbook alu hier et j'ai quasiment passé toute la journée dessus. Je suis toute nouvelle dans l'univers mac mais j'avais déjà eu l'occasion de travailler un peu sur les anciens macbook blancs.

Je tiens à dire que ce macbook est très beau, et que même si certains pensent qu'il rejoint le desgin PC, je trouve que même de loin on voit tout de suite que c'est un Mac car il garde un design original, quelque chose de simple mais élégant à a fois.

L'installation est extrêmement rapide, j'ai pu transférer toute mes photos très rapidement, et de façon intuitive.
Il chauffe en revanche pas mal, surtout quand on utilise beaucoup le lecteur cd (je suis en train d'importer tous mes cd car j'ai aussi un iPod depuis hier). Mais ça reste très acceptable.

Je me suis fait extrêmement rapidement au trackpad qui est très pratique. J'ai activé le click en touchant car je n'aime pas trop le click du tracpad lui-même, je trouve qu'il fait un peu "cheap" et qu'il faut quand même cliquer fort si on n'est pas en bas du trackpad.

Je travaille dos à ma fenêtre et je n'ai pas de reflet particulier, sauf sur le bord tout autour de l'écran vu qu'il est noir mais ça ne me gêne pas. En revanche, c'est sûr que quand il est éteint, il peut servir de miroir...

Voilà à part ça il n'est absolument pas bruyant, même le clavier se fait à peine entendre. 

J'avais beaucoup d'applications ouvertes en même temps hier et il tournait sans aucun problème.

Bref je suis ravie pour l'instant !!


----------



## Fondug (31 Octobre 2008)

Bon ben super, t'as fini par le recevoir, malgré les absences de mail de confirmation  Et y'a pas de raisons que ça ne dure pas.


----------



## BergamoteCanelle (31 Octobre 2008)

Fondug a dit:


> Bon ben super, t'as fini par le recevoir, malgré les absences de mail de confirmation  Et y'a pas de raisons que ça ne dure pas.



Hé oui, c'est le seul bug qu'il y a eu pour l'instant... !!


----------

